# Knitting Tea Party 3 January '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party  3 January 14

I feel like I am at the top of a snowy hill ready to get on my sled and slide into the new year  exciting and yet wondering what I will face as the sled runs through each month. Im not afraid  actually  it is kind of a thrill going into the unknown. There will no doubt be some bumps along the way and no doubt I will fall off the sled a few times but I will just get back on and continue on my ride. Heres hoping for clear skies and one whale of a ride for 2014 you and for me.

Some time ago we were talking about bacon jam  I have not made any  it just doesnt sound right  but some of you think it is good. Well  with that frame of mind let me give you a beverage to add to your breakfast experience. The url at the end will take you to the website if you would like to see the pictures.

Bacon Maple Donut: A Breakfast Martini - Bacon Infused Vodka

I'm not entirely sure what to make of this cocktail. It seemed like a good idea.

I mean Voodoo Donuts is a national celebrity, and one of their signature donuts is a bacon maple one.

I mean this martini is accurate and inspired. I guess what I really mean is this will be a divisive beverage.

Try it if it sounds tasty or if you just want to try a novel drink.

Step 1: Ingredients
This cocktail calls for: 
	1 oz Homemade Bacon Vodka1 
	1 oz Wedding Cake Vodka 
	½ oz Maple Syrup

1Be sure to follow the recommendations made in the comments section of the Instructable.

Step 2: The Build
Shake with ice and strain into martini glass.

Hope it works out for you!

Also, if you make this, please share a pic of your reaction
http://www.instructables.com/id/Bacon-Maple-Donut-A-Breakfast-Martini/

Bacon Infused Vodka

If you have a deep love or general obsession with bacon, or if you're one of the vegetarians turned carnivore again because you couldn't refuse the tasty deliciousness of bacon anymore, then this Instructable is for you.

This how-to will give you a simple way to infuse vodka with the savory flavor of freshly cooked bacon. Oh yeah, and you can have this scrumptious flavor in less than an hour! There are other ways to get bacon infused vodka, but this one is quick and gets you the same taste without having to wait a week or two.

What you'll need to for this project to bring your taste buds and Bloody Marys to a whole new level:

- 1 package of bacon of your choice (I recommend thick cut because it equals more bacon grease)
- Skillet 
- Cutting board
- Sharp knife
- Stove top or hot plate
- Glass pitcher, NOT PLASTIC, or sizeable equivalent (pitcher will really help when it comes time to pour)
- Freezer
- Some sort of filter - like a mesh strainer or a grease guard that you put on top of bacon while it's cooking. I suppose you could also use a coffee filter too. 
- Glass container of sufficient size to hold your final product

Step 1: Cut Bacon
Open up your package of bacon, and begin to slice it into smallish pieces, about 1/2" x 1/2"

Step 2: Cook Up Bacon
Cook up the bacon in a skillet

Step 3: Pour Bacon and Grease into Pitcher
Pour the bacon grease and bits into a glass pitcher or sizable equivalent
in other recipes they just used the bacon and did not include the bacon fat - so maybe try it that way. I am getting ready to do my first "bacon" infusion but I am adding apple.

Step 4: Mix In the Vodka

Mix in the vodka!!!!

Step 5: Put Vodka Into Freezer
Put the vodka into the freezer for at least 30 minutes

Step 6: Remove Bacon Fat
Take the vodka out of the freezer, and remove what I like to call the moon pie of bacon fat that has congealed at the top of the pitcher.

Step 7: Filter Out The Bacon Bits
Filter the bacon bits and other floaty pieces out of the vodka by pouring it through a strainer of some sort. I started with a mesh strainer to remove all the bigger pieces, and then I started pouring it through a finer filter to get out the small stuff. I used the grease guard that I normally put over skillets when I'm cooking things that shoot off hot grease.

I recommend repeating this step several times to remove as many particulates as you possibly can.

Step 8: Pour Vodka Into Container
Pour your vodka into a fancy glass container, and then enjoy! 
http://www.instructables.com/id/Bacon-Infused-Vodka/

Now after breakfast you might want to pour yourself another cocktail (because you love the bacon taste) or you might opt for coffee to rinse the bacon taste out of your mouth  whatever  here is something to keep your fingers and mind busy when it is too cold for you to go outside. I might add  if anyone does this I think you should post it online. Again  the url at the end will take you to the website  I think this time the pictures are important for you to see.

Spinning Blinking Papercraft Tardis

Doctor Who just celebrated its 50th anniversary and there are tons of toys out there for the geeky Whovian. Here on Instructables, Doctor Who's Tardis is the subject of many projects including Tardis cabinets, purses, skirts, and books. Cubeecraft has quite a lot of Doctor Who-related papercraft files including three styles of Tardis and these are really well designed.

Having recently gotten a Silhouette Cameo digital paper cutter and a littleBits Base Kit, it seemed appropriate to celebrate 50 years of the Doctor by making a spinning papercraft Tardis using the Silhouette and littleBits. And it has a blinking LED, too! You can see how it all comes together in this video.

If you don't have a digital paper cutter, don't despair as the paper Tardis is not all that complicated to cut by hand. There are a couple of papercraft Tardis projects on Instructables the most similar of which is http://www.instructables.com/id/Papercraft-TARDIS-with-working-light/. In this remix, I've made a couple of adjustments regarding the placement and type of LED as well as mounting the Tardis on the littleBits motor.

SAFETY! In order to complete this project, you'll need to use scissors and/or a craft knife like an X-acto. These are dangerously sharp so be very careful. Draft an adult to do the cutting then you can do the fun parts like assembly and turning it on.

Note: please let me know of any typos/errors/comments so I can continue to improve this Instructable. I'd also appreciate it if you'd vote for me in the Supercharged contest. Thanks.

Step 1: Gather Materials
Tardis template and cutting materials
	Paper  I used bright white Hammermill Color Copy Digital Cover paper, 8.5 x 11 in, 60 lb. This is a good weight of paper for this project 
	Craft knife (X-acto type), Scissors, Straight edge/Ruler, Pencil, Cutting surface 
	Download the Tardis file that is right for you, either the Regular Tardis or the Bad Wolf Tardis. The download link provides a .jpg file. Inkscape is a free program that will open and allow you to manipulate that kind of file. For this Instructable, re-size the Tardis .jpg so the length of the edge attached to the A and B tabs is about 2.5 inches long.
LED and switch
	10 mm blue blinking LED. The one I used is 1000 mcd, clear, 0.5 Hz and came from Electronic Goldmine but has been hard to find again. Electronics Express has blinking LED's of the right size, but I haven't tried them yet. 
	CR2032 battery 
	Double-stick tape to affix LED leads to battery 
	One 1/4 inch neodymium magnet (I bought a bunch from Amazon) and a 2 inch piece of plastic drinking straw for the switch

Motor components 
	For this project you need the following littleBits modules: Power, Dimmer, DC motor and motorMate connector as well a 9-volt battery. These all came in a Base Kit from Amazon. Alternatively, you could build your own rig using a gear head motor like this one, though; I haven't tried it out myself.
	Craft Foam and Cardboard 
Two 4x4 inch pieces of 2 mm thickness self-adhesive craft foam
One 4x4 inch piece of cereal box weight cardboard 
	Cardstock to extend the motorMate shaft into the body of the Tardis
One piece 5 x 1.75 in. A scrap of the same paper it's printed on works.

Step 2: Print, cut and fold the Tardis
[Optional  If you have a Silhouette digital cutter and Silhouette Studio software, you may use either the Tardisv2.studio or BadWolf.studio files for PrintNCut. To make these, I downloaded the .jpg from Cubeecraft.com and used the Trace function to generate the cut outline. After a bit of additional editing to add and fix cutting and perforation lines, the files attached here were created.]

Once you print out the template, use the craft knife and straight edge to carefully cut out the Tardis and slice any of the white lines marked on the template including 1, 2, 3 and 4. 
In addition to all of these, make 2 additional sets of cuts:
1 - cut an X inside the square region defined by the 1,2,3,4 cut lines. This X will create triangular tabs that will tuck down and under this piece.
2  make two parallel cuts along the same diagonal, centered on the top of the piece with the 5, 6, 7, 8 cut lines. These two slices only need to be about a quarter of an inch long. The LED leads will insert into these.

Carefully fold all tabs and all edges. You may find scoring them with a dead ball point pen is helpful to get neat folds. This is a very well-designed box so if it's cut well, you really don't need any tape or glue to hold it together.

Note - since we're using the LED, we won't need the Tardis light piece (the lighter blue one from the original template).

Step 3: Assemble littleBits and motor platform
Put the littleBits together from Battery to Power to Dimmer to Motor and add the motorMate to the motor shaft. littleBits are cool, so that should take about 10 seconds 

With the motor shaft pointing upward, you'll see that the circuit board and motor protrude down a bit so it's a little unstable. To create a stabilizing motor platform, we'll use the craft foam. First, position the motor down and in the center of one piece of foam. With a pencil trace around the edges of the circuit board, where it presses into the foam as well as the motor wires and motor housing as shown in the picture. Using the craft knife, cut out the motor/wire/board shape. This should create a space in which the motor/board nestles to keep the shaft pointing straight up. Using this as a template, cut the same shape out of the second piece of foam. Peel off the adhesive and stick these one on top of the other and then onto the cereal board for more stability.

Now reassemble the whole gizmo and if the assembly still seems wobbly, try repositioning the battery and its plug to balance the whole unit better.

Step 4: Insert and connect battery to LED
Insert LED into the 1,2,3,4 piece from the top, so the triangular tabs are tucked down and the LED protrudes above.

Next, insert the LED leads into the parallel cuts you made in the 5,6,7,8 top. Adjust the LED to make it look tidy and then insert the tabs of the 1,2,3,4 piece into the 5,6,7,8 top of the Tardis itself. Attach double sided tape to one side of the CR2032 battery. Test to make sure you have the leads of the LED oriented correctly so the LED lights up when the circuit is closed. Affix the battery to the LED with more tape, if needed.

Step 5: Finish folding the Tardis, add the switch and mount it on the motor

Close up the Tardis box by inserting the rest of the tabs into their corresponding slots. Tuck the bottom piece up and inside to strengthen the box.

To make a switch, place the magnet on top of one lead to hold it to the battery while making sure the other lead makes good contact, too. Insert the 2 inch segment of plastic straw on the opposite side of the battery to interrupt the connection. Now you can turn it on and off, easily. Alternatively, if you don't make a switch, just open up the Tardis box and pry off a lead to turn off the LED. If only this Tardis were bigger on the inside, your hand would fit easily to disconnect the battery. Sigh.

Next, fold the 5 x 1.75 support card in half across the short dimension then in half across the long dimension. This last fold should be a soft one, so it has about a 90 degree angle when folded.

Gently wedge the folded edge on the short side of the card into the motorMate slot.

Finally, place the Tardis carefully on the support card - you'll have to navigate the battery and fit it just so.

Step 6: As the 10th Doctor would say, Allons-y!
Tilt the Tardis jauntily and then start the motor! Dial the speed as you wish and enjoy your spinning, blinking Tardis to your favorite tune. One of mine is in the video here and came from this site.

Enjoy!
http://www.instructables.com/id/Spinning-Blinking-Papercraft-Tardis/

Now maybe you are looking for something a bit healthier but still have a festive color and some wow factor. I think you are going to like this one.

Purple Resolution Smoothie 
Before adding the cabbage on top, throw in a banana and drizzled in a little honey for sweetness.

Now, when its all smooth, give it a little taste and add a little more honey if it needs sweetness, or a little bit of milk if it needs creaminess, or a little bit of juice if it needswell, juiciness.

Throw in a handful of granola and blend it in! Yum!

Your body will definitely thank you.

Servings: 8 
Ingredients
2 cups Plain or Vanilla Greek Yogurt 
2 cups Fresh or Frozen Blueberries 
2 cups Fresh or Frozen Mixed Berries (blackberries, Strawberries, Raspberries, Etc.) 
1/4 head Red Cabbage 
1 whole Banana, Peeled 
1/4 cup Honey 
1 cup Cranberry or Grape Juice (or Any Purple Blend!)

Preparation Instructions

Throw all the ingredients in a blender and mix until smooth. Taste and adjust sweetness, creaminess...whatever it needs! Add ice if it needs to be more "frozen.

thepioneerwomancooks.com

We have about eight inches of snow of the ground  the children have missed the last two days of school. I thought it was kind of crazy to heat the building for two days anyhow  why didnt they just plan on going back on the sixth to begin with? Had they asked me I would have told them  but they didnt  mores the pity.

We have had four extra children for those two days which dropped to three when bailee and her friend left and went to the friends house in napoleon. I hear bumps every so often next door so guess all is well there. I have foot deep drifts in my dog yard  it is quite a treat watching hickory plow through the snow  roll around in it  find a place to poo and pee and then come racing back inside. How do dogs shake themselves so hard without damaging their skin  she might be covered in snow but one shake and it is gone.

Ive not been able to settle down and get to knitting again  not sure what is up about that. I have some ufos that really need finished. I think I need to quit taking naps or making them such long naps. This getting up and having a shower before breakfast  let us just say that it is being done  hopefully in a couple of weeks it will become habit and will feel right. As of now  it is a real chore. Lol one thing I have learned though  one should not stay up until four and expect to be lucid for breakfast whether they have had a shower or not. Lol So ---- with that in mind  I have made midnight as a cutoff point to be in bed. Hopefully I will feel better in the morning and not so desperate for a nap immediately after breakfast.

Before I move on to some healthy recipes I thought I would give you this one  maybe you could eat a piece of this  wash it down with a bacon cocktail while building your Tardis  I mean  what could be more English than a Guinness?

Chocolate Guinness Cake with Irish Cream Frosting

You will need the following ingredients for the cake:

1 cup of Guinness Extra Stout 
1 tablespoon of vanilla extract
3/4 cup of unsalted butter
3/4 of unsweetened cocoa powder
1 1/2 cups of granulated sugar
1 1/4 cups of all purpose flour
1 teaspoon of baking soda
2 eggs

You will need the following ingredients for the frosting:

2 cups of unsalted butter - softened 
7 cups of powdered sugar 
5-6 tablespoons of Baileys Irish Cream

You will need the following supplies:

Sauce pan
Whisk
measuring cups
rubber spatula (optional)
Mixing bowl
2 eight inch cake pans
Stand mixer (a hand mixer may also work)

Step 1: Make the chocolate beer sauce

Before you begin making your sauce, preheat your oven to 350 degrees & grease your pans. I used softened butter to grease my pans.

In a sauce pan combine 3/4 cup of butter, cocoa powder, Guinness, and vanilla extract. Over medium heat whisk the ingredients until smooth. Once it has a smooth texture, remove from heat.

Step 2: Prepare the cake batter

Grab your mixing bowl & add the dry ingredients. Whisk all the dry ingredients together until mixed well.
Next pour your chocolate beer sauce into the bowl with the dry ingredients. I used a plastic spatula to scrape every last bit of sauce out of the pan. 
Add two eggs to the batter & mix with a hand whisk.

Once it's all mixed together, and free of lumps, pour equal amounts into the two cake pans.

Place cake pans with batter into the oven for 30 minutes.

Step 3: Frosting
After 30 minutes has passed, remove cakes from the oven and set aside to cool. 
While your cakes are cooling, prepare the frosting. 
Add the 2 cups of softened butter and 3 cups of powdered sugar to you mixer bowl. Turn mixer on low and gradually increase the speed to medium. Once the powdered sugar has blended into the butter, begin to gradually add the remaining powdered sugar and the Baileys Irish cream. Mix on medium to high speed for about 3-5 minutes. Frosting should be light and fluffy.

Step 4: Frost your cake
When your cakes have cooled completely, you can frost your cake.

Place one layer of your cake on a cake plate, and use about 1/3 of the frosting to frost this layer. This will create a nice thick layer of frosting between your layers. 
Place your second cake layer on top of the frosted bottom layer, and use the remaining frosting to frost the rest of the cake.

While your cake is now ready to be eaten, it's much better if you chill it in the refrigerator for at least an hour before eating.

Step 5: Eat your cake!

Cut a slice of cake and enjoy!

Excellent with a cold Guinness Extra Stout, a cold glass of milk, or a hot cup of coffee with Baileys Irish Cream

http://www.instructables.com/id/Chocolate-Guinness-Cake-with-Irish-Cream-Frosting/

Heidi has started her diet  she has three months to shed some pounds so  in her own words  she doesnt look like a beached whale when they go to Florida in March. She is nowhere that big as I try to tell her  however  are we not our own worst judges. That being said  I love to snack  as most of you do too Im thinking. I think the following would make a good snack since it contains everything I like. Plus it is only eight calories.

Cucumber Raita Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian
Heart-Healthy
Diabetes-Friendly

Ingredients
1 cup(s) yogurt, low-fat plain 
1 tablespoon lime juice 
1 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1 small cucumber(s), peeled, seeded, and diced 
1/2 teaspoon cumin, ground 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black 
2 tablespoon mint, fresh

Preparation

1. Combine yogurt, lime juice, garlic, cucumber, cumin, salt, pepper and mint in a small bowl.

2. Serve immediately or cover and refrigerate for 30 minutes to allow flavors to blend.

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 8, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 32mg, Dietary Fiber: 0g, Total Fat: 0g, Carbs: 1g, Cholesterol: 1mg, Protein: 1g

When it is cold outside I think nothing comforts and warms you up more than a bowl of hot soup. I love soup  and I want it hot and steamy. I have sent back more than one bowl of soup to the kitchen and asked for it to be made HOT. This recipe is easily made vegetarian by omitting the chicken and the chicken broth by using vegetable broth and ???  Daralene  what would you add to replace the chicken?

Creamy Mushroom and Chicken Soup

Ingredients:
6 tablespoons butter 
1 medium onion, chopped 
3 tablespoons flour 
2 teaspoons salt 
1 teaspoon pepper 
6 cups chicken broth 
1 1/2 pounds mushrooms, sliced 
3/4 cup sliced celery 
3/4 cup chopped carrots 
2 cups quartered baby red potatoes 
1 cup chopped yellow squash 
1 1/2 cups frozen corn kernels, thawed
2 teaspoons thyme
2 cups light cream 
3/4 cup grated Parmesan, plus more for garnish if desired 
2 cups chopped cooked chicken

How to make it

In a large pot, melt the butter over medium heat. Add the onion and sauté until tender, about 6 minutes. Stir in the flour, salt, and pepper and mix until smooth. Gradually add the broth, then turn the heat up to medium-high and bring the soup to a boil. Add the mushrooms, celery, carrots, potatoes, squash, corn, and thyme. Reduce the heat and simmer the soup, covered, until the vegetables are tender, about 30 minutes.

Add the cream, Parmesan, and chicken. Heat the soup for an additional 10 minutes, but do not let it boil.

To serve, ladle the soup into a bowl and sprinkle it with more Parmesan, if desired. Makes about 15 cups.

Nutritional Information
Per serving (1 cup): Calories 226  Total Fat 14 g  Saturated Fat 8g  Cholesterol 59 mg  Sodium 845 mg  Total Carbohydrate 14 g  Fiber 2g  Sugars 3g  Protein 12 g

And another hot soup -----

Slow Cooker Beef Dumpling Soup
Serves: 6 
Cooking Time: 6 hr 30 min

Ingredients

1 pound beef stew meat, cubed 
1 package Lipton's onion soup mix 
6 cups hot water 
2 carrots peeled and shredded 
1 stalk of celery, finely chopped 
1 tomato, peeled and chopped 
1 cup biscuit mix 
1 tablespoon finely chopped parsley 
6 tablespoons milk Instructions

Directions:

In slow cooker, sprinkle beef with dry onion soup mix.

Pour hot water over meat. Stir in carrots, celery and tomato.

Cover and cook on low 4-6 hours or until meat is tender.

Turn control to high. In a small bowl, combine biscuit mix with parsley.

Stir in milk with fork until mixture is moistened.

Drop dumpling mixture into slow cooker with a teaspoon.

Cover and cook on high for 30 minutes.

http://www.recipelion.com/Crock-Pot-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Beef-Dumpling-Soup/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=recipelion20131231

Why do soups always call for a chicken broth base? I would use a vegetable broth here and make it fairly vegetarian  agreed  there is some dairy in it though. I have never had plantain  have no idea what it is  would like to try this soup.

Plantain Soup (Sopa de Platanos) Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Dairy
Heart-Healthy
Diabetes-Friendly

Ingredients
3 medium plantains, green 
1 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
2 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1/2 cup(s) cilantro, fresh, finely chopped, divided 
8 cup(s) broth, chicken, less sodium 
1 1/2 cup(s) water 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
8 teaspoon cheese, Parmesan, finely shredded 
2 medium lime(s), cut into 8 wedges

Preparation
Shred plantains using the large holes of a box grater.

Heat oil in a large saucepan over medium heat. Add garlic and 1/4 cup cilantro; cook, stirring, until the garlic is softened, 1 to 2 minutes. Add broth and water and bring to a boil. Stir in plantains and reduce heat to a simmer. Simmer until the plantains are tender and the soup is thickened, 25 to 30 minutes.

Stir in the remaining 1/4 cup cilantro and season with salt and pepper. Sprinkle each serving with 1 teaspoon Parmesan cheese and garnish with a lime wedge

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 121, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 315mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 2g, Carbs: 23g, Cholesterol: 6mg, Protein: 6g 
Carb Choices: 1.5

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/plantain-soup-sopa-de-platanos.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthhearthealth_20131231

I love one dish meals. I thought this one sounded so good and healthy and diet friendly (using low fat cheese).

Skillet Gnocchi with Chard & White Beans

In this one-skillet supper, we toss dark leafy greens, diced tomatoes and white beans with gnocchi and top it all with gooey mozzarella. Serve with a mixed green salad with vinaigrette.

6 servings

Ingredients

1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon extra-virgin olive oil, divided
1 16-ounce package shelf-stable gnocchi (see Tip)
1 medium yellow onion, thinly sliced
4 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 cup water
6 cups chopped chard leaves, (about 1 small bunch) or spinach
1 15-ounce can diced tomatoes with Italian seasonings
1 15-ounce can white beans, rinsed
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
1/2 cup shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese
1/4 cup finely shredded Parmesan cheese

Preparation

Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add gnocchi and cook, stirring often, until plumped and starting to brown, 5 to 7 minutes. Transfer to a bowl.

Add the remaining 1 teaspoon oil and onion to the pan and cook, stirring, over medium heat, for 2 minutes. Stir in garlic and water. Cover and cook until the onion is soft, 4 to 6 minutes. Add chard (or spinach) and cook, stirring, until starting to wilt, 1 to 2 minutes. Stir in tomatoes, beans and pepper and bring to a simmer. Stir in the gnocchi and sprinkle with mozzarella and Parmesan. Cover and cook until the cheese is melted and the sauce is bubbling, about 3 minutes.

Nutrition
Per serving : 325 Calories; 7 g Fat; 2 g Sat; 3 g Mono; 8 mg Cholesterol; 55 g Carbohydrates; 14 g Protein; 6 g Fiber; 616 mg Sodium; 360 mg Potassium
3 Carbohydrate Serving
Exchanges: 3 starch, 1 vegetable, 1 lean meat, 1 fat

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/skillet_gnocchi_with_chard_white_beans.html

and now I best stop or I will find myself on page two and that would not be a good thing. I have some more recipes to share  will do it as the week progresses.

It is so good to be back  a special thank you to darowil, kate and julie for taking over for me and allowing me a few weeks to get myself back together. You three always come through for me and I appreciate it a lot.

sam


----------



## Pup lover

Posted this on old TP just as Sam posted the new link so I copied it here, sorry for those seeing it twice

Meatloaf in oven going to do hasselbeck potatoes with it , think I got the receipt or idea from here we have not had them and dont have romano cheese but do have an italian blend that I think will work just as well.

Our cats when we got our current dogs 5 years ago went into hiding they did not leave the second floor unless we were all in bed even though we had had a dog before. One has been coming around for a couple years, she is actually mean to the dogs and will stalk them if shes in a bad mood and swipe at them with her claws and other times can lay by them and be fine. The other cat has just this year started coming downstairs more, shes a scaredy cat runs away at the least little thing but has discovered my yarn basket and loves to sleep on the shawl Purl2diva made me, I have to fight her for it lol.

Kathy so sorry the GKs arent appreciative of you and your visits. Someday they may regret not taking advantage of the opportunity of getting to know you and spending time with you. 

The wind has picked up here now glad we are done and home! Hope everyone is staying warm and dry! Prayers and hugs for everyone with extra energies for those whose New Year has started off rough. Off to knit and watch a movie with DH


----------



## Pup lover

Has anyone seen the series Vikings on the History channel? We rented the first season and its very good.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam, a plantain is just a banana- often fatter and shorter- green or unripened- but banana none the less.
Wow! have you excelled yourself today- cucumber raita is ideal for us presently- I like it with a good hot curry!


----------



## Pup lover

Forgot picture of cat


----------



## Miss Pam

Happy weekend everyone! Sam - great recipes again this week.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I forgot it was new KTP time and posted to our old KTP. Oh well. Hello on the new KTP. If anyone is interested it is on the last page. Think I totally forgot what day it was, so thanks Sam. Love your analogy of life as a sled ride. First I have heard that one. Wheeeeee and away we go!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## martina

A great start to the new tea party Sam. Thank you. The Guinness cake recipe sounds great although the Irish may be upset at seeing it described as English. No doubt you will get back into knitting once you are fully recovered from Christmas and the "spa" visit. 
It is very cold, wet and windy here with flood warnings in many places. 
Stay safe all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

This will be a weekend of staying in and watching series...I had Homeland in mind, but maybe Vikings?

I love your cat picture. Here's another one to share - my DIL's cat --- he's an older cat and pretty finicky---snarls at me, but has always been a peach with DGD even when she was a tiny baby...they're great friends and this cat puts up with everything she does to him, including twirling him around in the office desk chair.

Just gave the 12-bean soup (bean mix) a final taste before dishing some out for DD--needed a little something so I put in some tomato paste--that was it. It's so good - kind of like a minestrone but without the pasta or green beans.

I made some honey wheat rolls from scratch and brushed the top with mixed melted butter and honey & sprinkled with real oatmeal...they are awesome!! Great combo of homemade bread and soup for dinner and throughout the weekend.

As of tomorrow, I'm back on the first 2 weeks of the DASH diet (nothing white; i.e. bread, potatoes, rice, or pasta and 
no sugar or salt). I like the way I feel when I'm eating protein, fresh fruits and vegetables...I have to watch the fat content, however.


Pup lover said:


> Has anyone seen the series Vikings on the History channel? We rented the first season and its very good.


----------



## Lurker 2

that is a delightful photo, Rookie!


----------



## pammie1234

Going to the Maverick game, so I will check back later. We are going to eat Mexican food, my favorite, so I am really excited!


----------



## angelam

Just managed to stay awake long enough to see the start of this new tea party. I'm off to bed now. I'm sure there will be several pages to catch up on tomorrow. Night all xx


----------



## martina

angelam said:


> Just managed to stay awake long enough to see the start of this new tea party. I'm off to bed now. I'm sure there will be several pages to catch up on tomorrow. Night all xx


Goodnight , sweet dreams.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> This will be a weekend of staying in and watching series...I had Homeland in mind, but maybe Vikings?
> 
> I love your cat picture. Here's another one to share - my DIL's cat --- he's an older cat and pretty finicky---snarls at me, but has always been a peach with DGD even when she was a tiny baby...they're great friends and this cat puts up with everything she does to him, including twirling him around in the office desk chair.
> 
> Just gave the 12-bean soup (bean mix) a final taste before dishing some out for DD--needed a little something so I put in some tomato paste--that was it. It's so good - kind of like a minestrone but without the pasta or green beans.
> 
> I made some honey wheat rolls from scratch and brushed the top with mixed melted butter and honey & sprinkled with real oatmeal...they are awesome!! Great combo of homemade bread and soup for dinner and throughout the weekend.
> 
> As of tomorrow, I'm back on the first 2 weeks of the DASH diet (nothing white; i.e. bread, potatoes, rice, or pasta and
> no sugar or salt). I like the way I feel when I'm eating protein, fresh fruits and vegetables...I have to watch the fat content, however.


Great photo. They look like a good pair.


----------



## Bulldog

Hello, my precious family of the heart,
Just back from funeral services for our friend's Dad. It is so cold here. As soon as we got home, I got in my jammies and got under the covers. My sweet furbaby is lying against my legs and feels like a heater.
I cooked a pot full of Taco Soup (Mixed it up


----------



## KateB

Wow Sam, you have outdone yourself with the recipes this week! :lol: They all look great especially the chicken and mushroom soup - don't know if I fancy the bacon vodka though. :shock: I hope Bradley's soon back to full health, it's so difficult when they can't tell you what hurts.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Go Mavs...and love Mexican food - will have quesadillas made with left-over chilli on Sunday.



pammie1234 said:


> Going to the Maverick game, so I will check back later. We are going to eat Mexican food, my favorite, so I am really excited!


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to hear about your friend's dad...prayers being said for them.

Oh, taco soup sounds good. I have recipes for a fajita soup and a chicken tortilla soup -- taco soup would be good to have also....care to share the recipe? I climbed into the bed with the electric blanket after my shower...it felt so good, I didn't want to get up...but DGS arrived about then.



Bulldog said:


> Hello, my precious family of the heart,
> Just back from funeral services for our friend's Dad. It is so cold here. As soon as we got home, I got in my jammies and got under the covers. My sweet furbaby is lying against my legs and feels like a heater.
> I cooked a pot full of Taco Soup (Mixed it up


----------



## Bulldog

Don't know what I did! Gweeeeen, help.
Anywho, mixed it up in Crockpot and started it cooking this morning to have after funeral. As it turned out, Jim wanted KFC instead, so probably won't cook tomorrow! WHOOOHOOOO!
I am like you, Sam. Ever since the holidays, I have just not wanted or felt like doing anything. Don't know what is the matter. I am so tired all the time and no matter how much sleep I get (I am not sleeping well), it is never enough. I just don't think they have me on a high enough dosage of thyroid meds.
I have plans to get house cleaned next week, and then start cleaning out closets, cabinets, and drawers and trying to declutter around here.
I have been reading a good book...Touch & Go by Lisa Gardner (the D.D. Warren series). She writes a good FBI series too. I love her and Tess Gerritsen. Love, Love, Lover series books. Only lack 20% and still don't know "who done it".
Ordered some more sock yarn. I am starting Allyson's socks over. I am going to make them plain as that is what I like and enjoy the best.
Kaye, we got our upgraded cell phones yesterday. The IPhone 5C and I can tell you already, I absolutely love it. I played with it until late last night. I have already learned a lot but have a lot more to learn but it is so easy. You would love it for the pictures alone and how you can edit them and transfer them to the computer. You can talk into it and Seri will type and send you text messages. It has so many wonderful features. Jim really bucked me on getting them (he is very tight with money) BUT he loves his. We are like two kids with a wonderful new toy.
Sam, you outdid yourself on the opening. Thank you for all your time and hardwork keeping us running and playing nice.
I Love You All So Very Very Much...to the Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## iamsam

oops - I did not know it was an irish beer.

sam



martina said:


> A great start to the new tea party Sam. Thank you. The Guinness cake recipe sounds great although the Irish may be upset at seeing it described as English. No doubt you will get back into knitting once you are fully recovered from Christmas and the "spa" visit.
> It is very cold, wet and windy here with flood warnings in many places.
> Stay safe all.


----------



## iamsam

very cute grandbaby - and cat.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> This will be a weekend of staying in and watching series...I had Homeland in mind, but maybe Vikings?
> 
> I love your cat picture. Here's another one to share - my DIL's cat --- he's an older cat and pretty finicky---snarls at me, but has always been a peach with DGD even when she was a tiny baby...they're great friends and this cat puts up with everything she does to him, including twirling him around in the office desk chair.
> 
> Just gave the 12-bean soup (bean mix) a final taste before dishing some out for DD--needed a little something so I put in some tomato paste--that was it. It's so good - kind of like a minestrone but without the pasta or green beans.
> 
> I made some honey wheat rolls from scratch and brushed the top with mixed melted butter and honey & sprinkled with real oatmeal...they are awesome!! Great combo of homemade bread and soup for dinner and throughout the weekend.
> 
> As of tomorrow, I'm back on the first 2 weeks of the DASH diet (nothing white; i.e. bread, potatoes, rice, or pasta and
> no sugar or salt). I like the way I feel when I'm eating protein, fresh fruits and vegetables...I have to watch the fat content, however.


----------



## iamsam

here is the recipe I have --- sam

taco soup

Here is the soup recipe I made for supper last night. 
2 lbs. ground beef,browned
1 large onion chopped
1 can corn
1 can diced tomatoes
1 can green beans
3 cups water
1 can kidney beans
1 can tomatoes with green chilies(brand name is Rotel but I usually buy Kroger brand)
1 pkg. dry Ranch dressing mix
1 pkg.taco seasoning

Taco chips
shredded cheese(sometimes I use regular cheddar and sometimes we use Mexican blend. Depends what I have). 
Sour cream

Combine all ingredients,except chips,cheese,and sour cream, and simmer until hot through and onions are cooked. Serve with chips,cheese and sour cream. We have had corn bread with this too for something different or if I did not have any taco chips and didn't want to run out to get some. Fabulous either way. This recipe made enough for all of us for supper last night and the kids and I finished it off for lunch. It can also be made with black beans or black beans and kidney beans. It is easy to add 2 cans of everything to the 2 lbs of hamburger to make a really big batch. I have never frozen it but I think it would freeze well. You can do it on the stove top or in the crock-pot.

and here is another taco recipe that sounds good.

Taco Casserole
1 7oz. bag Nacho Cheese Doritos, crushed
1 lb. hamburger, browned
1 pkg. taco seasoning, mixed according to directions
1 (8 oz.) pkg. shredded Cheddar cheese
1 (8 oz.) pkg. shredded Mozzarella cheese
Shredded Lettuce
Sliced tomato

Layer ingredients in 9 x 13 pan as listed - crushed chips, meat and seasonings, 2/3 of cheese, lettuce, tomato, and remaining cheese. Bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes.

Alternative: substitute: rice tortilla chips, quinoa and black beans mixed with seasoning and salsa, shredded lettuce and tomato with no cheese for vegan and gluten free!



RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear about your friend's dad...prayers being said for them.
> 
> Oh, taco soup sounds good. I have recipes for a fajita soup and a chicken tortilla soup -- taco soup would be good to have also....care to share the recipe? I climbed into the bed with the electric blanket after my shower...it felt so good, I didn't want to get up...but DGS arrived about then.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, soups sound good. I would just eliminate chicken. You could also add extra mushrooms.
Call me a gazelle! Maya and I jogged 20 min. and walked 40 min. That was after 30 min. of zumba.
Have two new mysteries from library.
Looking forward to watercolor class tomorrow. Have done 9 washes and I'll be danged if I can get even wash using either wet or dry paper. Maybe Joanne can give us pointers. Or maybe it's just a matter of practice.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Has anyone seen the series Vikings on the History channel? We rented the first season and its very good.


No, but I will be looking for it online when they put it on.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Welcome back Sam. Hope the fact that you are back means you are feeling well enough to host again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope you have a complete recovery and no more illness.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey, had a right mix of weather today and more rain is forecast. Lot of rivers are on flood alert. Luckily where we are we are ok
I've been getting my things together for the beading workshop as I doubt I'll get much time over ther week end.

Sam, nice to see you hosting the tea party again. I hope you are fully recovered but not overdoing it.

I got my travel insurance sorted out today and the nice young gentleman who was going through the details with me asked if I wouod be doing any additional activities and I told him Knitting. He assured me that it was not considered a dangerous activity!!

I hope everyone is going to have a good week end.

Night night


----------



## Grandmapaula

Wow, Sam, you've outdone yourself this time! Chicken and mushroom soup sounds good and I think I've found a new favorite chocolate cake recipe. 

Well, my retirement got postponed a couple of days - the snow and cold temperatures (it's -4F) have kept DD#2 from babysitting because her children's school was closed. DD#1 came and picked me up both mornings so that I didn't have to clean the 10" of snow off my car. Oh, well, maybe next week I can sleep in a morning or two!!

Love you all, and know that I'm praying for all who are sick or sad or just in need of a little prayer. I made a minion hat for Lili and have to finish one for her big sister, Katie. She likes ear-warmer headbands so I've kind of had to improvise - should have it done tomorrow, then I'm going to dig through my bag of UFOs and decide to finish or frog. Next week I'm going to tackle my craft room-to-be and see if I can whip it into shape. 

Oops, guess I need to go get some dinner on the table, Bob might be getting hungry! Love and prayers, Paula.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey, had a right mix of weather today and more rain is forecast. Lot of rivers are on flood alert. Luckily where we are we are ok
> I've been getting my things together for the beading workshop as I doubt I'll get much time over ther week end.
> 
> Sam, nice to see you hosting the tea party again. I hope you are fully recovered but not overdoing it.
> 
> I got my travel insurance sorted out today and the nice young gentleman who was going through the details with me asked if I wouod be doing any additional activities and I told him Knitting. He assured me that it was not considered a dangerous activity!!
> 
> I hope everyone is going to have a good week end.
> 
> Night night


Hi Purple. Did you tell the young man about the pointy tips. LOL Too funny.


----------



## iamsam

what two mysteries did you get joy?

you are going to be in such good shape we won't be able to keep up with you. it would be lovely to have a place like you do to walk. I love the desert. what are your temps these days?

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, soups sound good. I would just eliminate chicken. You could also add extra mushrooms.
> Call me a gazelle! Maya and I jogged 20 min. and walked 40 min. That was after 30 min. of zumba.
> Have two new mysteries from library.
> Looking forward to watercolor class tomorrow. Have done 9 washes and I'll be danged if I can get even wash using either wet or dry paper. Maybe Joanne can give us pointers. Or maybe it's just a matter of practice.


----------



## ptofValerie

Guinness and Baileys! Oh Sam! What a treat. In addition to celebrating the removal of my cast next week by peeling a potato, I will do my best to make that cake! Lovely to see you back in your host's chair with a fresh pot of tea at the ready. Affectionately.


----------



## ptofValerie

A quiet word in your ear, Sam. Guinness is Irish, made in Dublin, initially in the 18th century and a good source of vitamins too! Please come over and we'll enjoy a pint or two.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> Hi Purple. Did you tell the young man about the pointy tips. LOL Too funny.


No, didn't want to scare him. But thefunniest thing was that I can get a whole year's travel insurance for less that just one for 3 weeks. Might have to come back again!


----------



## jknappva

It is so good to be back  a special thank you to darowil, kate and julie for taking over for me and allowing me a few weeks to get myself back together. You three always come through for me and I appreciate it a lot.

sam[/quote]

Your deputies did a fantastic job while you were gone and many thanks to them.
BUt so glad you're back and in the pink of health!!
Hope Bentley is better. I think every baby has an ear infection sooner or later! And of course, to be teething at the same time....poor boy, I know he's miserable.
Stay warm and dry and well!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Forgot picture of cat


She/he's so pretty and looks very comfy!
JuneK


----------



## gottastch

Love the recipes, Sam...keep 'em coming 

It is getting oh so very cold here. The governor of Minnesota has already closed schools for this coming Monday because the forecast is for -50 to -70 F. below wind chill - EGAD!!!!!

We are supposed to go to DH's folks for the Johnson Christmas on Sunday. It will be cold but not that bad. I'm hoping to get there and get home in one piece! We will take the sleeping bags and extra clothes, just in case we get stranded. This is crazy!

Hope my knitting brothers and sisters on the east coast and all snuggled in and safe, from your storm. Florida is looking better and better all the time


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> This will be a weekend of staying in and watching series...I had Homeland in mind, but maybe Vikings?
> 
> I love your cat picture. Here's another one to share - my DIL's cat --- he's an older cat and pretty finicky---snarls at me, but has always been a peach with DGD even when she was a tiny baby...they're great friends and this cat puts up with everything she does to him, including twirling him around in the office desk chair.
> 
> Just gave the 12-bean soup (bean mix) a final taste before dishing some out for DD--needed a little something so I put in some tomato paste--that was it. It's so good - kind of like a minestrone but without the pasta or green beans.
> 
> I made some honey wheat rolls from scratch and brushed the top with mixed melted butter and honey & sprinkled with real oatmeal...they are awesome!! Great combo of homemade bread and soup for dinner and throughout the weekend.
> 
> As of tomorrow, I'm back on the first 2 weeks of the DASH diet (nothing white; i.e. bread, potatoes, rice, or pasta and
> no sugar or salt). I like the way I feel when I'm eating protein, fresh fruits and vegetables...I have to watch the fat content, however.


Oh, what cuties!! My cat is very loving. But I've had her since she was a little over a month old. She's my girl, although she is getting older. She's the same age as my youngest grandson...11 yrs. old.
JuneK


----------



## DonnieK

Hi Sam, Good to see your face back where it belongs. Darowill, Kate and the others made the tea party great but we still missed you. The receipts sound good but think I will pass on the bacon martini. I am sorry but bacon was made to go with fried eggs, biscuits, and gravy. I am not one to try and fix something if it ain't broke, and that breakfast ain't broke!!! We have fresh yard eggs in the warmer weather and the yellow is almost orange and stands up high and when you fry that egg and leave that yellow just a bit under done and sop it up with one of those homemade biscuits, you feel like you have reached almost to the heights of Heaven!!!

But, then everyone has their own tastes, so I won't knock it, but here to say I won't try that one. The taco soup sounds more up my alley and the taco casserole also.

I have just about quit cooking, being alone. I don't like to eat left overs after holidays. But, lately with new medications my tummy is not happy with me, so haven't been eating anything much anyway. It is beginning to adjust to the nasty stuff I have to take, but, I am not sure it is doing it's job.

My nurse was here today and I got my monthly B-12 shot. They are not bad but when she gives them to me before noon, I can't sleep that night for some reason. Think it could be that shot??? LOL

Well, ya'll enjoy the tea party. I am headed to the couch and knitting needles. It is cold here by this computer.

Hugs to everyone all around. Have a nice party!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Still have a couple pages on the old site but need to save my seat at the table or I'll never get back to you all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pup lover said:


> Has anyone seen the series Vikings on the History channel? We rented the first season and its very good.


I watched it when it was on ?last summer. I enjoyed it but sometimes quite gory but then, I think that is historically accurate


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> No, didn't want to scare him. But thefunniest thing was that I can get a whole year's travel insurance for less that just one for 3 weeks. Might have to come back again!


That is very odd, here you pay for travel insurance by the day.


----------



## Aran

Barack O'Kitty is home from the vet. He had the tumor removed from the side of his nose & his nose looks really good. He has stitches in it that have to stay in for 10 days. Unfortunately for him, he has to wear a cone around his neck so he leaves his nose alone. The vet sent the tumor out for testing; I'm thinking positive thoughts.

I don't want to say that my BIL's dog is weird, but she likes to play with cat toys, eat cat nip (she eats anything), & use the litter box. She's also small enough that she can use the cat door.

We got about 5-6" of snow here & are supposed to get more Sunday night into Monday. I hate driving in it, but I love shoveling it. I know; I'm weird; I figured that out a long time ago.

I'm going to teach a mini-workshop at Knit-apalooza on knitting cables & have spent much time figuring out a simple pattern for people to make. I'm really enjoying the prep work because it's making me think about Aran knitting in new ways. I don't want to say that I love Aran knitting, but I did name myself "Aran" for a reason.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, great start as usual. I also don't think I'll be trying bacon vodka but it is definitely the weather for new soup recipes. How are we supposed to thin down after the holidays when you post a recipe like guiness cake? That is one i think I must try. Delbert drinks that so I'm sure there's some down stairs, maybe a project for tomorrow.

Betty, have you read the James Patterson books? I love his stories & also Lisa Gardner & Tess Gerretsen


----------



## RookieRetiree

Night Night.....



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey, had a right mix of weather today and more rain is forecast. Lot of rivers are on flood alert. Luckily where we are we are ok
> I've been getting my things together for the beading workshop as I doubt I'll get much time over ther week end.
> 
> Sam, nice to see you hosting the tea party again. I hope you are fully recovered but not overdoing it.
> 
> I got my travel insurance sorted out today and the nice young gentleman who was going through the details with me asked if I wouod be doing any additional activities and I told him Knitting. He assured me that it was not considered a dangerous activity!!
> 
> I hope everyone is going to have a good week end.
> 
> Night night


----------



## iamsam

I will be anxious to see what you think of it.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Guinness and Baileys! Oh Sam! What a treat. In addition to celebrating the removal of my cast next week by peeling a potato, I will do my best to make that cake! Lovely to see you back in your host's chair with a fresh pot of tea at the ready. Affectionately.


----------



## iamsam

I would like to snap my fingers and be there right now.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> A quiet word in your ear, Sam. Guinness is Irish, made in Dublin, initially in the 18th century and a good source of vitamins too! Please come over and we'll enjoy a pint or two.


----------



## iamsam

and we will all look forward to it purplefi - two times in one year would be great - maybe bring mr p along the second time.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> No, didn't want to scare him. But thefunniest thing was that I can get a whole year's travel insurance for less that just one for 3 weeks. Might have to come back again!


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> This will be a weekend of staying in and watching series...I had Homeland in mind, but maybe Vikings?
> 
> I love your cat picture. Here's another one to share - my DIL's cat --- he's an older cat and pretty finicky---snarls at me, but has always been a peach with DGD even when she was a tiny baby...they're great friends and this cat puts up with everything she does to him, including twirling him around in the office desk chair.
> 
> Just gave the 12-bean soup (bean mix) a final taste before dishing some out for DD--needed a little something so I put in some tomato paste--that was it. It's so good - kind of like a minestrone but without the pasta or green beans.
> 
> I made some honey wheat rolls from scratch and brushed the top with mixed melted butter and honey & sprinkled with real oatmeal...they are awesome!! Great combo of homemade bread and soup for dinner and throughout the weekend.
> 
> As of tomorrow, I'm back on the first 2 weeks of the DASH diet (nothing white; i.e. bread, potatoes, rice, or pasta and
> no sugar or salt). I like the way I feel when I'm eating protein, fresh fruits and vegetables...I have to watch the fat content, however.


She is sooo adorable! Wonderful that the cat tolerates her attentions. We always had pets when I was little always cats dogs on and off depending on who I was living with.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Purple fi & anyone else who travels, I got an email today advertisng specials from this place & thought this was an interesting idea. I would never buy it from them but think it could easily be made by those with even basic sewing skills.

http://www.magellans.com/sholdit-scarf?Partner_ID=14N28001&utm_source=bm23&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+Sholdit+Scarf&utm_content=Keep+Your+Valuables+Safe+and+Hidden&utm_campaign=Hidden+Stuff+2#reviews


----------



## iamsam

at that temperature I would think most heating systems would have some difficulty keeping the heat coming. if you go out - you be very careful Kathy - don't want you stranded out on some road somewhere.

I can't imagine what that must feel like on your skin.

sam



gottastch said:


> Love the recipes, Sam...keep 'em coming
> 
> It is getting oh so very cold here. The governor of Minnesota has already closed schools for this coming Monday because the forecast is for -50 to -70 F. below wind chill - EGAD!!!!!
> 
> We are supposed to go to DH's folks for the Johnson Christmas on Sunday. It will be cold but not that bad. I'm hoping to get there and get home in one piece! We will take the sleeping bags and extra clothes, just in case we get stranded. This is crazy!
> 
> Hope my knitting brothers and sisters on the east coast and all snuggled in and safe, from your storm. Florida is looking better and better all the time


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> here is the recipe I have --- sam
> 
> taco soup
> 
> Here is the soup recipe I made for supper last night.
> 2 lbs. ground beef,browned
> 1 large onion chopped
> 1 can corn
> 1 can diced tomatoes
> 1 can green beans
> 3 cups water
> 1 can kidney beans
> 1 can tomatoes with green chilies(brand name is Rotel but I usually buy Kroger brand)
> 1 pkg. dry Ranch dressing mix
> 1 pkg.taco seasoning
> 
> Taco chips
> shredded cheese(sometimes I use regular cheddar and sometimes we use Mexican blend. Depends what I have).
> Sour cream
> 
> Combine all ingredients,except chips,cheese,and sour cream, and simmer until hot through and onions are cooked. Serve with chips,cheese and sour cream. We have had corn bread with this too for something different or if I did not have any taco chips and didn't want to run out to get some. Fabulous either way. This recipe made enough for all of us for supper last night and the kids and I finished it off for lunch. It can also be made with black beans or black beans and kidney beans. It is easy to add 2 cans of everything to the 2 lbs of hamburger to make a really big batch. I have never frozen it but I think it would freeze well. You can do it on the stove top or in the crock-pot.
> 
> and here is another taco recipe that sounds good.
> 
> Taco Casserole
> 1 7oz. bag Nacho Cheese Doritos, crushed
> 1 lb. hamburger, browned
> 1 pkg. taco seasoning, mixed according to directions
> 1 (8 oz.) pkg. shredded Cheddar cheese
> 1 (8 oz.) pkg. shredded Mozzarella cheese
> Shredded Lettuce
> Sliced tomato
> 
> Layer ingredients in 9 x 13 pan as listed - crushed chips, meat and seasonings, 2/3 of cheese, lettuce, tomato, and remaining cheese. Bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes.
> 
> Alternative: substitute: rice tortilla chips, quinoa and black beans mixed with seasoning and salsa, shredded lettuce and tomato with no cheese for vegan and gluten free!


Taco meat is most always in our fridge, youngest DS (got it right this time!) Eats soft shells often even though he works at Taco Bell he likes moms better, and DH and I take torilla chips, multigrain, crunch them up on a plate and make taco salad. Its good with doritis too, extra seasonings


----------



## iamsam

good to see you Donnie - I'm with you - don't think I will be trying the martini - love bacon - why ruin it with vodka. lol

I get fresh farm eggs here - usually out of the nest into my fridge - I think they are much better and the yellows are so much yellower.

maybe your stomach would feel better with some food in it - new medications can sometimes irritate the stomach lining. I try to take mine with food - otherwise I can get nauseous.

sending you mountains of healing energy and hopes that you are soon back in the pink.

sam



DonnieK said:


> Hi Sam, Good to see your face back where it belongs. Darowill, Kate and the others made the tea party great but we still missed you. The receipts sound good but think I will pass on the bacon martini. I am sorry but bacon was made to go with fried eggs, biscuits, and gravy. I am not one to try and fix something if it ain't broke, and that breakfast ain't broke!!! We have fresh yard eggs in the warmer weather and the yellow is almost orange and stands up high and when you fry that egg and leave that yellow just a bit under done and sop it up with one of those homemade biscuits, you feel like you have reached almost to the heights of Heaven!!!
> 
> But, then everyone has their own tastes, so I won't knock it, but here to say I won't try that one. The taco soup sounds more up my alley and the taco casserole also.
> 
> I have just about quit cooking, being alone. I don't like to eat left overs after holidays. But, lately with new medications my tummy is not happy with me, so haven't been eating anything much anyway. It is beginning to adjust to the nasty stuff I have to take, but, I am not sure it is doing it's job.
> 
> My nurse was here today and I got my monthly B-12 shot. They are not bad but when she gives them to me before noon, I can't sleep that night for some reason. Think it could be that shot??? LOL
> 
> Well, ya'll enjoy the tea party. I am headed to the couch and knitting needles. It is cold here by this computer.
> 
> Hugs to everyone all around. Have a nice party!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

actually jynx - I had just reminded me to pm you with todays site address.

we would never allow you to be gone too long.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Still have a couple pages on the old site but need to save my seat at the table or I'll never get back to you all.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> No, but I will be looking for it online when they put it on.


They are on the History channels website, not sure about Netflix


----------



## iamsam

sending positive thoughts out into the ether for barack o'kitty - at least she came through the operation in good shape.

I need to figure out why hickory want to mount survivor kitty anytime she has the chance. sometimes I think it is just to aggravate the kitty and make her move. I think they are like children - they get jealous if they think someone got more attention than they did.

sam



Aran said:


> Barack O'Kitty is home from the vet. He had the tumor removed from the side of his nose & his nose looks really good. He has stitches in it that have to stay in for 10 days. Unfortunately for him, he has to wear a cone around his neck so he leaves his nose alone. The vet sent the tumor out for testing; I'm thinking positive thoughts.
> 
> I don't want to say that my BIL's dog is weird, but she likes to play with cat toys, eat cat nip (she eats anything), & use the litter box. She's also small enough that she can use the cat door.
> 
> We got about 5-6" of snow here & are supposed to get more Sunday night into Monday. I hate driving in it, but I love shoveling it. I know; I'm weird; I figured that out a long time ago.
> 
> I'm going to teach a mini-workshop at Knit-apalooza on knitting cables & have spent much time figuring out a simple pattern for people to make. I'm really enjoying the prep work because it's making me think about Aran knitting in new ways. I don't want to say that I love Aran knitting, but I did name myself "Aran" for a reason.


----------



## iamsam

to diet successfully I think you have to have one indulgence a day.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, great start as usual. I also don't think I'll be trying bacon vodka but it is definitely the weather for new soup recipes. How are we supposed to thin down after the holidays when you post a recipe like guiness cake? That is one i think I must try. Delbert drinks that so I'm sure there's some down stairs, maybe a project for tomorrow.
> 
> Betty, have you read the James Patterson books? I love his stories & also Lisa Gardner & Tess Gerretsen


----------



## pacer

So much to catch up on last week's KTP. Fortunately this week's is still short enough that I am caught up for now. Love the kitty pictures. 

For those of you who are tired a lot as of late, I thought my being tired a few years ago was thyroid related, but found out I was extremely Vitamin D deficient so now I take a Vitamin D gel tablet once a day and have much more energy. It is thought that we don't get enough sunlight and many of us don't consume enough of the vitamin D so we need to supplement. Without adequate levels in the body we also lose bone mass because calcium supplements without adequate Vit D means we are not getting the right levels of calcium as well. What a vicious cycle. My deficiency was detected through lab work.

Today I braved the frigid cold air to get minor car repairs done, shop for dress shoes for DS #1 to wear ballroom dancing, go to the gym to workout, go to stores, bank, and register Matthew for his art class and then get gas in two vehicles today and picked up dinner as I was not wanting to cook so late in the evening. That was my day off. I get to do laundry tomorrow and prepare for a knitting class on Sunday. 

Purple....We would welcome you back as there is so much too see in North America. Canada and the USA are so big that it would take years to see just a portion of each country. We will welcome your pointy weapons that certainly could be dangerous. Gagesmom could set Canada on fire with hers as fast as she knits.

Sam...welcome back. Be careful sledding through the year because once that snow melts it does not like to move very far or fast. I hope Bentley starts feeling better soon. Tell Heidi that she was no beached whale when I saw her in July and I doubt that she could get that big in less than 6 months. 

Stay safe and warm my dear friends. Those in Australia, stay cool! We could use a little bit of your warm air right about now.

Ohio Kathy....when do you start driving loads again? Right about now the south sounds like a good way to head.

Aran...I am looking forward to your mini-workshop at the KAP. So glad you like shoveling snow. I convinced my son to shovel around my car yesterday as it was drifted in. Praying for good results for kitty.


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie7591 said:


> I watched it when it was on ?last summer. I enjoyed it but sometimes quite gory but then, I think that is historically accurate


Yes, thats what we are finding also


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is very odd, here you pay for travel insurance by the day.


Here it is offered for each trip


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone, Denise in Sydney dropping by to say Hi to everyone. Sorry to hear of the problems so many seem to be facing at the start of this new year. Wishing you all better days ahead.

Sam, great recipes! Think I'll pass on the bacon martinis - bacon is definitely breakfast food for me! And no chocolate cake either, although it sounds so good. I need to lose some weight after what I have added this past week, so no chocolate cake for a while. Soup is good though, just not while we have temps over 30C. It is salad season here and isn't it good that salad is my preferred dish! Family says I was born part rabbit!

Hope all those affected by the terrible weather in the US are safe and warm. Do be careful if you have to go out.

Photos this week are from Queensland where we spent the last week. We went over from the mainland to Hamilton Island where our daughter has been working for the last 6 months. It is part of the group of islands called the Whitsundays. Over 70 islands and only about 6 have people living on them. It is truly a tropical paradise!


----------



## martina

I have just finished reading the latest Michael Connelly if anyone wants a good legal book. It was great.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> This will be a weekend of staying in and watching series...I had Homeland in mind, but maybe Vikings?
> 
> I love your cat picture. Here's another one to share - my DIL's cat --- he's an older cat and pretty finicky---snarls at me, but has always been a peach with DGD even when she was a tiny baby...they're great friends and this cat puts up with everything she does to him, including twirling him around in the office desk .


She just gets prettier and prettier. What an angel..


----------



## martina

Meant to say the book is " The Gods Of Guilt ".


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> at that temperature I would think most heating systems would have some difficulty keeping the heat coming. if you go out - you be very careful Kathy - don't want you stranded out on some road somewhere.
> 
> I can't imagine what that must feel like on your skin.
> 
> sam


That is crazy wind chills. At -45, exposed skin will freeze in 1 minute so everyone certainly needs to bundle up. We always carry extra handwarmer things( I don't remember the brand name) as well as blankets & extra clothes in the vehicles. Even now with cell phones you could get pretty cold waiting for help if you get stranded.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Go Mavs...and love Mexican food - will have quesadillas made with left-over chilli on Sunday.


Sounds wonderful. We have leftover chile with some great homemade tamales. I never get tired of leftovers if it is good food.....


----------



## Patches39

WOW, Sam great receipts, will be making the soups, this is the perfect time for it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Denise,
Whitsunday islands certainly look like paradise. Your daughter sure looks like you.

Donnie,
I hope you are feeling better soon, as Sam says, maybe try them with food, that often helps.

Sam, hope Bentley is on the mend by now. So many little ones seem to get ear troubles when teething. I wonder what the connection is?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> Kaye, we got our upgraded cell phones yesterday. The IPhone 5C and I can tell you already, I absolutely love it. I played with it until late last night. I have already learned a lot but have a lot more to learn but it is so easy. You would love it for the pictures alone and how you can edit them and transfer them to the computer. You can talk into it and Seri will type and send you text messages. It has so many wonderful features. Jim really bucked me on getting them (he is very tight with money) BUT he loves his. We are like two kids with a wonderful new toy.
> 
> I Love You All So Very Very Much...to the Moon and Back...Betty


Love you right back and am so jealous of your new phones... The kids have them and I have a nice phone, just not able to do all the cool stuff....... I have the I-pad but find it does not meet all my needs with linking it to laptop and sharing stuff and the phone would be so small and handy to carry around lists and such...... ENJOY....

We should have a declutter contest. I am in such NEED of a thorough clean sweep. I have been filling a white kitchen bag with things for Goodwill or for trash every week. I was doing really well until a couple weeks ago and need to get back to it..... Amazing the things I have found...


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> I got my travel insurance sorted out today and the nice young gentleman who was going through the details with me asked if I wouod be doing any additional activities and I told him Knitting. He assured me that it was not considered a dangerous activity!!


How foolish these young men. Apparently he is unaware that sharp sticks are involved......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sam, this may be a double post, as I can't keep myself straight tonight. Love the recipe for the Guinness cake and think it will be perfect for St. Patrick's day for the Irish in this house. (I am the only one who is not). Can't quite handle the bacon vodka or chocolate but LOVE the Cake vodka and keep a bottle in the freezer at all times.......


----------



## jheiens

Happy new year to you, Donnie. May it be your best one ever in every way.

Hugs, Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Looks like paradise --- I say we plan a KAP on that island!



nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise in Sydney dropping by to say Hi to everyone. Sorry to hear of the problems so many seem to be facing at the start of this new year. Wishing you all better days ahead.
> 
> Sam, great recipes! Think I'll pass on the bacon martinis - bacon is definitely breakfast food for me! And no chocolate cake either, although it sounds so good. I need to lose some weight after what I have added this past week, so no chocolate cake for a while. Soup is good though, just not while we have temps over 30C. It is salad season here and isn't it good that salad is my preferred dish! Family says I was born part rabbit!
> 
> Hope all those affected by the terrible weather in the US are safe and warm. Do be careful if you have to go out.
> 
> Photos this week are from Queensland where we spent the last week. We went over from the mainland to Hamilton Island where our daughter has been working for the last 6 months. It is part of the group of islands called the Whitsundays. Over 70 islands and only about 6 have people living on them. It is truly a tropical paradise!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Which one is his last one? I have quite a few of his books, but I'm way behind in my reading -- been doing quite a bit of knitting during my down times, but would like to pick up a good one -- I may already have it here.



martina said:


> I have just finished reading the latest Michael Connelly if anyone wants a good legal book. It was great.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like paradise --- I say we plan a KAP on that island!


Brisbane had something like 41 C (105 F) yesterday, Rookie- you would not catch me going there!!!!!!! Lovely as it is!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks....we're pretty partial to her!



Dreamweaver said:


> She just gets prettier and prettier. What an angel..


----------



## RookieRetiree

We have a great Mexican restaurant nearby and a Mexican specialty store across our main street where they serve home-made tamales and churros, etc. I think a trip out to either one of these will have to happen this weekend...so much for the diet.



Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds wonderful. We have leftover chile with some great homemade tamales. I never get tired of leftovers if it is good food.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, but the breeze off the water would be cool and there looks to be a lot of shade....we'd have to plan it when it wasn't quite that hot.



Lurker 2 said:


> Brisbane had something like 41 C (105 F) yesterday, Rookie- you would not catch me going there!!!!!!! Lovely as it is!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Aran said:


> Barack O'Kitty is home from the vet. He had the tumor removed from the side of his nose & his nose looks really good. He has stitches in it that have to stay in for 10 days. Unfortunately for him, he has to wear a cone around his neck so he leaves his nose alone. The vet sent the tumor out for testing; I'm thinking positive thoughts.
> 
> I don't want to say that my BIL's dog is weird, but she likes to play with cat toys, eat cat nip (she eats anything), & use the litter box. She's also small enough that she can use the cat door.
> 
> We got about 5-6" of snow here & are supposed to get more Sunday night into Monday. I hate driving in it, but I love shoveling it. I know; I'm weird; I figured that out a long time ago.
> 
> I'm going to teach a mini-workshop at Knit-apalooza on knitting cables & have spent much time figuring out a simple pattern for people to make. I'm really enjoying the prep work because it's making me think about Aran knitting in new ways. I don't want to say that I love Aran knitting, but I did name myself "Aran" for a reason.


I think you BIL's dog just wants to go over to the other side..... Nothing wrong with that if it means not having to go out in the snow!!!! Though I also loved to shovel it when I lived in Chicago.......

Cables are so interesting and can be arranged so many ways... Love them. I'm sure everyone will enjoy your take on the subject.....

So glad kitty is doing well. I can imagine just now unwanted the collar is though. How does one lay down in that contraption? Poor thing...


----------



## Designer1234

First of all, wonderful recipes and opening Sam. It is nice to have you back but I would like to thank the three assistants who did such a great job. It is so nice to see you feeling well enough to open for us though.

I just received a picture of Bonnie's dreambird and it is outstanding so I am going to post it for her.She is thinking of folding it and adding a collar so it becomes a poncho. I think it would be great done that way. Good job, Bonnie!


----------



## Bulldog

Oh yes, Bonnie, he is another of my favorite authors. I have trouble sleeping and love to read, so there you go!


----------



## Dreamweaver

DonnieK said:


> I am sorry but bacon was made to go with fried eggs, biscuits, and gravy. I am not one to try and fix something if it ain't broke, and that breakfast ain't broke!!! We have fresh yard eggs in the warmer weather and the yellow is almost orange and stands up high and when you fry that egg and leave that yellow just a bit under done and sop it up with one of those homemade biscuits, you feel like you have reached almost to the heights of Heaven!!!
> 
> My nurse was here today and I got my monthly B-12 shot. They are not bad but when she gives them to me before noon, I can't sleep that night for some reason.


I am with you on a good old fashioned breakfast and love it when DH brings home country fresh eggs from the farm.......

Sorry to hear meds are messing with your tummy....

Wish I could get one of those shots for a little extra energy. DD has to have one every month as well. Strange that it disturbs your sleep though. Maybe it gives you too big a jolt of energy at the beginning!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

A photo that turned up on facebook, showing the strength of the storm in Scotland. Mind you the houses are very close to the sea! Portpatrick in Dumfries and Galloway. Photo credits: Derek Beattie


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> First of all, wonderful recipes and opening Sam. It is nice to have you back but I would like to thank the three assistants who did such a great job. It is so nice to see you feeling well enough to open for us though.
> 
> I just received a picture of Bonnie's dreambird and it is outstanding so I am going to post it for her.She is thinking of folding it and adding a collar so it becomes a poncho. I think it would be great done that way. Good job, Bonnie!


Bonnie that is really skillful work- the Dreambird has defeated many! I have not looked seriously at it- I work only with free patterns!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> sending positive thoughts out into the ether for barack o'kitty - at least she came through the operation in good shape.
> 
> I need to figure out why hickory want to mount survivor kitty anytime she has the chance. sometimes I think it is just to aggravate the kitty and make her move. I think they are like children - they get jealous if they think someone got more attention than they did.
> 
> sam


My Grandpuppy and Grandkitty are like that. They tolerate each other, no fighting, but do NOT like one to get one more itch than the other or have one more treat or one more bit of food in the bowl. I think the Great Pyrenees eats the Main ****'s food in one bite just to see him be without all day!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> to diet successfully I think you have to have one indulgence a day.
> 
> sam


Absolutely, even if it is just one little spice drop.......


----------



## Dreamweaver

nicho said:


> Photos this week are from Queensland where we spent the last week. We went over from the mainland to Hamilton Island where our daughter has been working for the last 6 months. It is part of the group of islands called the Whitsundays. Over 70 islands and only about 6 have people living on them. It is truly a tropical paradise!


Nothing like working in paradise...... What a lovely spot....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> First of all, wonderful recipes and opening Sam. It is nice to have you back but I would like to thank the three assistants who did such a great job. It is so nice to see you feeling well enough to open for us though.
> 
> I just received a picture of Bonnie's dreambird and it is outstanding so I am going to post it for her.She is thinking of folding it and adding a collar so it becomes a poncho. I think it would be great done that way. Good job, Bonnie!


Absolutely FANTASTIC! The feathers are so brilliant. I must break down and do that sometime this year. Wonderful work......


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely, even if it is just one little spice drop.......


I havent had a spice drop for years! My granny always had them. Now I will have to see if i can find them local.


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'm caught up so going to get a fresh drink and start the last boot cuff so that I can give them to GD over the week-end..... I've decided to leave the tree up another couple of days...

Refrigerator will be her by noon.... YEAH. I think GD's first game is a two..... Need to go look for brother's ring at mom's again. Just found out it is worth $5',000 so he won't be able to replace it....... Guess we should go see mom Sunday afternoon...... I was not able to talk to social worker today. Hope that both she and Dr, call on Monday, Tues. At the latest since they reevaluate each Tuesday.....

Would love for you all to keep the chatter down so I can keep up but know that is futile, especially when the weather is so bad everywhere. What better place to be than around Sam's table with wool and a tasty beverage....


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie the drebird is gorgeous, the colors are spectacular!

Julie, thanks for sharing that picture, wow! I hope that everyone there is safe!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely FANTASTIC! The feathers are so brilliant. I must break down and do that sometime this year. Wonderful work......


Ditto from me!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> I havent had a spice drop for years! My granny always had them. Now I will have to see if i can find them local.


Walgreen's in the bagged candies on wall is one place. Those and Good and Plenty's are my downfall. Cheap date...


----------



## Gweniepooh

When I was an infant I was had a horrible allergic reaction when they tried to give me any shots. (Quit breathing) Anyway, I did not have ANY shots then until I was about 6 3/4 years old and about to start first grade. I spent the summer that year going into the doctors ever few days getting shots. The doctors kept ice cream bars in the freezer for me each time I got a shot. It would take hours since they would give me small doses at a time and then wait to see if I had a negative reaction. I was so worried when I had children that they would inherit this condition but thank God they did not and I obviously outgrew it.



Grandmapaula said:


> My daughter with the preemie baby did the same thing - refused any vaccinations till Lili was 5 lbs. and then only one at a time. We hauled her into the doctor's office a lot for the shots, but she didn't react badly to any of them and she'll be caught up by the time she's 3. One of my grand kids got 5 at a time once and ran a fever for a week - his mother told the Dr. only two at a time from then on. Vaccines are wonderful things, but I think they could give them at a slower pace, as long as they have them all by the time they go to school. Love, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Bonnie the drebird is gorgeous, the colors are spectacular!
> 
> Julie, thanks for sharing that picture, wow! I hope that everyone there is safe!!!


I think the cottages in Belfast are also built as close- have not yet had a news broadcast on the telly today- and I've missed the radio one- which is very brief!


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> First of all, wonderful recipes and opening Sam. It is nice to have you back but I would like to thank the three assistants who did such a great job. It is so nice to see you feeling well enough to open for us though.
> 
> I just received a picture of Bonnie's dreambird and it is outstanding so I am going to post it for her.She is thinking of folding it and adding a collar so it becomes a poncho. I think it would be great done that way. Good job, Bonnie!


Beautiful, lovely color, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

What an adorable little girl your DGD is and what a wonderful tolerant cat!


RookieRetiree said:


> This will be a weekend of staying in and watching series...I had Homeland in mind, but maybe Vikings?
> 
> I love your cat picture. Here's another one to share - my DIL's cat --- he's an older cat and pretty finicky---snarls at me, but has always been a peach with DGD even when she was a tiny baby...they're great friends and this cat puts up with everything she does to him, including twirling him around in the office desk chair.
> 
> Just gave the 12-bean soup (bean mix) a final taste before dishing some out for DD--needed a little something so I put in some tomato paste--that was it. It's so good - kind of like a minestrone but without the pasta or green beans.
> 
> I made some honey wheat rolls from scratch and brushed the top with mixed melted butter and honey & sprinkled with real oatmeal...they are awesome!! Great combo of homemade bread and soup for dinner and throughout the weekend.
> 
> As of tomorrow, I'm back on the first 2 weeks of the DASH diet (nothing white; i.e. bread, potatoes, rice, or pasta and
> no sugar or salt). I like the way I feel when I'm eating protein, fresh fruits and vegetables...I have to watch the fat content, however.


----------



## nicho

Bonnie7591 said:


> Denise,
> Whitsunday islands certainly look like paradise. Your daughter sure looks like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bonnie, I never thought she looked much like me but now that she has her hair back to blonde, I can see the resemblance. We are so lucky she has chosen to work in some magic places. When she lived in Tasmania, we had 2 wonderful trips down there to see her, and this recent holiday was a real treat. She and BF are loving the life in the tropics.
Click to expand...


----------



## nicho

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like paradise --- I say we plan a KAP on that island!


Yay, wouldn't that be fun! We could, of course, arrange it for a milder time of year, say September. That way the folks from the northern hemisphere can enjoy warm temperatures and Julie and us others from down under can relax without melting in the summer heat. Now, where is that fairy godmother to arrange all this for us?


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Yay, wouldn't that be fun! We could, of course, arrange it for a milder time of year, say September. That way the folks from the northern hemisphere can enjoy warm temperatures and Julie and us others from down under can relax without melting in the summer heat. Now, where is that fairy godmother to arrange all this for us?


it is a lovely idea- but chances are my big expenditure this year will be for my hip.


----------



## nicho

Bonnie, your dreambird is sensational. Gorgeous colours. Wow, congrats on a wonderful piece.


----------



## Designer1234

One of my American friends and I were talking on line - we were talking about the differences between Canada and the US and our relationship between the two countries. It is also being discussed on one of the threads on chit chat. I posted these there too.

I found these two utube messages from Tom Brokaw and thought you might be interested in both . I know a couple of you who live in the States have lived in Ontario and I believe that it represents Canada's opinion and feelings about our mutual border and our friends down south.

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrA4V6YF6SA*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJskIhGbDq4*


----------



## nicho

Dreamweaver said:


> Nothing like working in paradise...... What a lovely spot....


And some more shots of paradise. Our Christmas present from DD and her BF was a seaplane flight from Hamilton Island to Whitehaven Beach. It is one of the most beautiful beaches in the world - over 7k's of pristine white sand. We were there early morning and had the whole place almost to ourselves. The water was gorgeous, the sand so soft and white. It was one of the best presents ever.


----------



## pacer

I have to agree that Bonnie's dreambird is awesome. The Christmas stockings were gorgeous as well. 

Julie...Those homes look to be in danger with such strong waves coming in to them. Your necklace is beautiful. You should not be so critical of yourself as I didn't notice anything that you criticized yourself for until you pointed it out. I don't look at people for their flaws but rather for their happiness and joy shown on their faces. We all have things to improve upon with our bodies, but make up for it in so many other ways. We treasure you for who you are. You are talented and caring. Thanks for being there for so many of us no matter how busy and crazy our lives sometimes get. 

Nicho....love the island pictures. Are there sharks in those waters or any other dangerous water creatures? It looks so inviting even though it is hot right now. I am sure that many of us would love to land there after all this frigid air we are enduring. 

I am getting tired so won't last much longer tonight. Take care everyone. By the way Sam, I am not sure I could last until midnight every night. Do get some rest.


----------



## patocenizo

Sam, it is so good to have you back! You have me in stitches about the bacon vodka. I have a friend who loves both bacon and vodka and this is a perfect recipe to surprise him with. So glad you are back....YAY!!!!! from Orange County California where it has been so warm but they promise that by Thursday of next week we "might" get some much needed rain...hope springs eternal. 
So good to have you back!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like paradise --- I say we plan a KAP on that island!


Can I come? It better be this time of year so we can miss some of this lovely weather. Wind chill warning in effect again for the next 2 days.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie that is really skillful work- the Dreambird has defeated many! I have not looked seriously at it- I work only with free patterns!!!!!


I don't buy very many but thought I "had" to try thst one it looked so interesting. In my opinion it is written in a very confusing way but there iw a page in the pattern with just stitch counts & once I started following that it made sense.


----------



## Lurker 2

Woops was not thinking! or thinking too deeply of what you are saying, Pacer. I am sure the folks in those houses must have had to retreat somewhat! I think having a Lupe in my life is enough to make me question things. Also for so long I have derived strength from having Fale with me- sure he had his moments, but to him I am his Princess Diana, I miss that boost I used to get from his compliments. 
There definitely are creatures like Sharks and Stingrays in those waters- Paradise comes with a cost! probably mosquitos and lots of other lovely things- Australia has some pretty deadly snakes...



pacer said:


> I have to agree that Bonnie's dreambird is awesome. The Christmas stockings were gorgeous as well.
> 
> Julie...Those homes look to be in danger with such strong waves coming in to them. Your necklace is beautiful. You should not be so critical of yourself as I didn't notice anything that you criticized yourself for until you pointed it out. I don't look at people for their flaws but rather for their happiness and joy shown on their faces. We all have things to improve upon with our bodies, but make up for it in so many other ways. We treasure you for who you are. You are talented and caring. Thanks for being there for so many of us no matter how busy and crazy our lives sometimes get.
> 
> Nicho....love the island pictures. Are there sharks in those waters or any other dangerous water creatures? It looks so inviting even though it is hot right now. I am sure that many of us would love to land there after all this frigid air we are enduring.
> 
> I am getting tired so won't last much longer tonight. Take care everyone. By the way Sam, I am not sure I could last until midnight every night. Do get some rest.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Nicho, those photos are amazing, what a treat to fly over such beauty.

Julie, I cannot believe they built houses so close to shore, no wnder they are in danger of flooding. I imaginemost of them have been there for many years.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I want to try one too====but I think I'm a year or so away from being able to find the time to do something just for me.



Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely FANTASTIC! The feathers are so brilliant. I must break down and do that sometime this year. Wonderful work......


----------



## RookieRetiree

We have way too many left over from decorating gingerbread men and houses....who can stop with just one?



Pup lover said:


> I havent had a spice drop for years! My granny always had them. Now I will have to see if i can find them local.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie - your Dreambird is so petty - love the colors. The picture of the storm really shows how devastating it can be.



Pup lover said:


> Bonnie the drebird is gorgeous, the colors are spectacular!
> 
> Julie, thanks for sharing that picture, wow! I hope that everyone there is safe!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nicho, those photos are amazing, what a treat to fly over such beauty.
> 
> Julie, I cannot believe they built houses so close to shore, no wnder they are in danger of flooding. I imaginemost of them have been there for many years.


They look rather old. I have been away so long I am not the best person to ask. Where is Kate? oh she will be asleep!


----------



## RookieRetiree

She is such a sweetie -- love her to pieces....the cat is tolerant only of DGD....he hisses and snarks at DH and me and any other visitors to their house...he generally stays in the basement when other people are around.



Gweniepooh said:


> What an adorable little girl your DGD is and what a wonderful tolerant cat!


----------



## RookieRetiree

But, I like the idea of being able to dream of it....it may not be a possibility; but I say dream BIG.



Lurker 2 said:


> it is a lovely idea- but chances are my big expenditure this year will be for my hip.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Awesome place - awesome photos; great Christmas present.



nicho said:


> And some more shots of paradise. Our Christmas present from DD and her BF was a seaplane flight from Hamilton Island to Whitehaven Beach. It is one of the most beautiful beaches in the world - over 7k's of pristine white sand. We were there early morning and had the whole place almost to ourselves. The water was gorgeous, the sand so soft and white. It was one of the best presents ever.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Here too!! State of Minnesota has shut down offices on Monday and Indiana has delayed start of work day until 10:00 a.m. I'm pretty sure Illinois will follow suit with forecast wind chill factor temperatures at -20 F. A quick trip to a tropical isle would be fun....but I'll stay out of the water---snakes, sharks, stingrays are not my thing.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Can I come? It better be this time of year so we can miss some of this lovely weather. Wind chill warning in effect again for the next 2 days.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> But, I like the idea of being able to dream of it....it may not be a possibility; but I say dream BIG.


It is a lovely idea!


----------



## iamsam

great picture of you and family denise - thank you so much for sharing - I love seeing pictures of our members - so nice to think of a face when you say a name.

the islands look like a great place to live - I could take the weather - is it warm there year around?

sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise in Sydney dropping by to say Hi to everyone. Sorry to hear of the problems so many seem to be facing at the start of this new year. Wishing you all better days ahead.
> 
> Sam, great recipes! Think I'll pass on the bacon martinis - bacon is definitely breakfast food for me! And no chocolate cake either, although it sounds so good. I need to lose some weight after what I have added this past week, so no chocolate cake for a while. Soup is good though, just not while we have temps over 30C. It is salad season here and isn't it good that salad is my preferred dish! Family says I was born part rabbit!
> 
> Hope all those affected by the terrible weather in the US are safe and warm. Do be careful if you have to go out.
> 
> Photos this week are from Queensland where we spent the last week. We went over from the mainland to Hamilton Island where our daughter has been working for the last 6 months. It is part of the group of islands called the Whitsundays. Over 70 islands and only about 6 have people living on them. It is truly a tropical paradise!


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> And some more shots of paradise. Our Christmas present from DD and her BF was a seaplane flight from Hamilton Island to Whitehaven Beach. It is one of the most beautiful beaches in the world - over 7k's of pristine white sand. We were there early morning and had the whole place almost to ourselves. The water was gorgeous, the sand so soft and white. It was one of the best presents ever.


Awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

right now 105° sounds wonderful - we are looking at windchills in the -35° range by the beginning of the week.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Brisbane had something like 41 C (105 F) yesterday, Rookie- you would not catch me going there!!!!!!! Lovely as it is!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so glad Barack O'Kitty did well with the surgery and will also think positive thoughts concerning having the tumor tested.

How I wish my little Chihuahua would use a kitty box! He does occasionally escape out the kitty door which leads to the
un-fenced part of the property and of course the cats also use the dog door which leads to the fenced area. But my dense headed Chihuahua has many accidents inside to my despair.

Aran you are going to do a fantastic job with the mini workshop! Your enthusiasm is infectious and your skills outstanding!


Aran said:


> Barack O'Kitty is home from the vet. He had the tumor removed from the side of his nose & his nose looks really good. He has stitches in it that have to stay in for 10 days. Unfortunately for him, he has to wear a cone around his neck so he leaves his nose alone. The vet sent the tumor out for testing; I'm thinking positive thoughts.
> 
> I don't want to say that my BIL's dog is weird, but she likes to play with cat toys, eat cat nip (she eats anything), & use the litter box. She's also small enough that she can use the cat door.
> 
> We got about 5-6" of snow here & are supposed to get more Sunday night into Monday. I hate driving in it, but I love shoveling it. I know; I'm weird; I figured that out a long time ago.
> 
> I'm going to teach a mini-workshop at Knit-apalooza on knitting cables & have spent much time figuring out a simple pattern for people to make. I'm really enjoying the prep work because it's making me think about Aran knitting in new ways. I don't want to say that I love Aran knitting, but I did name myself "Aran" for a reason.


----------



## sassafras123

Denise, thank you for pics. Your family is lovely.
Sam, mysteries were: File M for Murder by Miranda James and A Finders Fee by Joyce & Jim Lavene. Started the second but can't get interested. Will start first one tonight.
Aran, never connected your name with knitting....duh. Healing energy sent to Barack.
Bonnie, fantastic dreamworld.
Sam, I'm soon bad at temps. Roughly 25 degrees at night warming to high 60's, low 70's by noon.


----------



## iamsam

that is a lovely dreambird - you must model it when you get the collar on it bonnie - it will make an outstanding poncho.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> First of all, wonderful recipes and opening Sam. It is nice to have you back but I would like to thank the three assistants who did such a great job. It is so nice to see you feeling well enough to open for us though.
> 
> I just received a picture of Bonnie's dreambird and it is outstanding so I am going to post it for her.She is thinking of folding it and adding a collar so it becomes a poncho. I think it would be great done that way. Good job, Bonnie!


----------



## iamsam

while I would like to be at the window in the blue dormer I think I would have the back door open ready for my escape. lol the water certainly looks angry.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A photo that turned up on facebook, showing the strength of the storm in Scotland. Mind you the houses are very close to the sea! Portpatrick in Dumfries and Galloway. Photo credits: Derek Beattie


----------



## Patches39

Night night, talk tomorrow. Pray all have a blessed day, and that it be filled with joy strength, love and comfort.


----------



## iamsam

throwing it out into the universe to bring the ring back - hope it is at your mothers.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I'm caught up so going to get a fresh drink and start the last boot cuff so that I can give them to GD over the week-end..... I've decided to leave the tree up another couple of days...
> 
> Refrigerator will be her by noon.... YEAH. I think GD's first game is a two..... Need to go look for brother's ring at mom's again. Just found out it is worth $5',000 so he won't be able to replace it....... Guess we should go see mom Sunday afternoon...... I was not able to talk to social worker today. Hope that both she and Dr, call on Monday, Tues. At the latest since they reevaluate each Tuesday.....
> 
> Would love for you all to keep the chatter down so I can keep up but know that is futile, especially when the weather is so bad everywhere. What better place to be than around Sam's table with wool and a tasty beverage....


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a lovely family picture...so nice to finally put a face to a name too. The picture of the island/resort is gorgeous too.



nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise in Sydney dropping by to say Hi to everyone. Sorry to hear of the problems so many seem to be facing at the start of this new year. Wishing you all better days ahead.
> 
> Sam, great recipes! Think I'll pass on the bacon martinis - bacon is definitely breakfast food for me! And no chocolate cake either, although it sounds so good. I need to lose some weight after what I have added this past week, so no chocolate cake for a while. Soup is good though, just not while we have temps over 30C. It is salad season here and isn't it good that salad is my preferred dish! Family says I was born part rabbit!
> 
> Hope all those affected by the terrible weather in the US are safe and warm. Do be careful if you have to go out.
> 
> Photos this week are from Queensland where we spent the last week. We went over from the mainland to Hamilton Island where our daughter has been working for the last 6 months. It is part of the group of islands called the Whitsundays. Over 70 islands and only about 6 have people living on them. It is truly a tropical paradise!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Go for it Rookie! You can plan it!!!! Can picture us sitting in a cabana now needles flying! 



RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like paradise --- I say we plan a KAP on that island!


----------



## Gweniepooh

And why is that Julie? Just curious....ah....just registered...the temperatures and snakes, etc. Am I right? I'd not go into the water either...sharks, etc....just lounge by a pool perhaps....needles and drink in hand. 



Lurker 2 said:


> Brisbane had something like 41 C (105 F) yesterday, Rookie- you would not catch me going there!!!!!!! Lovely as it is!


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW oh WOW...Bonnie that is magnificient! 


Designer1234 said:


> First of all, wonderful recipes and opening Sam. It is nice to have you back but I would like to thank the three assistants who did such a great job. It is so nice to see you feeling well enough to open for us though.
> 
> I just received a picture of Bonnie's dreambird and it is outstanding so I am going to post it for her.She is thinking of folding it and adding a collar so it becomes a poncho. I think it would be great done that way. Good job, Bonnie!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful but I would be terrified with waves coming in so close.


Lurker 2 said:


> A photo that turned up on facebook, showing the strength of the storm in Scotland. Mind you the houses are very close to the sea! Portpatrick in Dumfries and Galloway. Photo credits: Derek Beattie


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's fun to dream!!



Gweniepooh said:


> Go for it Rookie! You can plan it!!!! Can picture us sitting in a cabana now needles flying!


----------



## iamsam

oh yes - a perfect place for a kap. you will find me on the beach.

sam



nicho said:


> And some more shots of paradise. Our Christmas present from DD and her BF was a seaplane flight from Hamilton Island to Whitehaven Beach. It is one of the most beautiful beaches in the world - over 7k's of pristine white sand. We were there early morning and had the whole place almost to ourselves. The water was gorgeous, the sand so soft and white. It was one of the best presents ever.


----------



## iamsam

perfect winter weather - and great hiking weather also.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Denise, thank you for pics. Your family is lovely.
> Sam, mysteries were: File M for Murder by Miranda James and A Finders Fee by Joyce & Jim Lavene. Started the second but can't get interested. Will start first one tonight.
> Aran, never connected your name with knitting....duh. Healing energy sent to Barack.
> Bonnie, fantastic dreamworld.
> Sam, I'm soon bad at temps. Roughly 25 degrees at night warming to high 60's, low 70's by noon.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just watched the weather report for here and by Tuesday we will be at 5 F. That is WAY TOO COLD!!! When I read that Gottastch was having temps of -40 to -50 in MN I flipped....that is like Artic/Antartic cold!!! And of course I have a doctor appointment Tuesday morning...BRRRRRRR....may just need to call and reschedule it...LOL I don't do cold very well.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well it is almost midnight so I'm going to say good night to all...Sam don't forget you said you were going to bed at midnight too...gotta get up and shower before breakfast...I'm afraid the 9:00-10:00 wake up is getting to be the norm for me. LOL I'm not complaining either! Sweet dreams, peace and hugs to all. TTYL
Gweniepooh


----------



## EJS

WOW....9 pages already so don't think I will get caught up as I am still a few pages behind from last week.
I hope Bentley gets to feeling better soon. I took Georgia to the doc today and she is positive for RSV(respiratory virus) and has a touch of pneumonia. No wonder she is so "not herself". She got a shot of rocephin and I have to take her back in at 8:15 in the morning just to make sure the shot is doing what it is expected to do.

Our weather is really crazy as well. The schools are already planning delayed start on Monday and Tuesday because of expected cold....windchill below 0. Guess they need the extra time for buses to get geared up and warmed. Anyway the kids are ready to go back.

I will catch up tomorrow as I am beat and headed to bed. Hope I can rest.

Hugs to all


----------



## Southern Gal

Hi everyone, i am gonna try to do more than lurk this time. glad for things to slow down. 
Its definatly soup weather here, we are getting ready for possible snow by sunday, yuk. don't want it, i am over the snow stuff. but don't guess mother nature ask me.
Jules, when i see pic's like that of storm waters bashing those houses i wonder how they stand or if they have major problems from the water force.
Sassafras, i am so glad your doing the water color classes, not to worry, every time you do any thing it will always be different looking, and thats ok. if you enjoy it, thats all that matters.
Gwennie, who is in the avatar with you? i want to say marianne, am i right?
i got in my nearly new Kitchen aid cookie press, i priced one on qvc for $42. so i looked on e-bay and bid on one for $12. i got it, and paid $10. for shipping, but still less than the $42. so i am excited to try it out, prob. not till next christmas.
speaking of cookies, you know i have always said what a terrible cook i am, well............ i wanted to do some oatmeal No Bake cookies, so i grabbed all the stuff and threw it in a pot and boiled the dickens out of it and then pitched in the oats, ( in the past i never can get them to set up, you could suck them through a straw) so i figure i will cook them for a good while, WELL..... i had to spoon handfuls up and mash them together to make some sort of way for them to hold together, they were hideous looking, taste, no big difference. but oh my you could throw them like rocks and take someone out. my BIL got the stuff and made some here christmas eve, he has them down to a science, times them cooking at a rolling boil for 90 seconds, then adds everything else and the poured out on wax paper just perfect and set right up. He told me Tiger Woods called and wanted his gold balls back! now honestly, i am the worst cook. but we had some good laughs over mine and his. he would drag them out to show to everyone the difference. so when i tell you i am not a good cook believe it.
i did fix bj several tins of molded candies filled with the eagle brand caramel and pecans and several diffent types of candies, but we tried not to keep anything around here. so now we try to get back on track. 
sam its good to see you back on the air. 
well, i am yawning so i think i will go read the kindle and try to doze off. 
we had a good supper tonight, meatloaf, fried cabbage, left over bk eyed peas and carrots. yummo.


----------



## iamsam

I don't know if our are ready to go back to school but I think the rest of the family is ready for them to go back. lol actually it has not been too bad - they have been pretty good.

sam



EJS said:


> WOW....9 pages already so don't think I will get caught up as I am still a few pages behind from last week.
> I hope Bentley gets to feeling better soon. I took Georgia to the doc today and she is positive for RSV(respiratory virus) and has a touch of pneumonia. No wonder she is so "not herself". She got a shot of rocephin and I have to take her back in at 8:15 in the morning just to make sure the shot is doing what it is expected to do.
> 
> Our weather is really crazy as well. The schools are already planning delayed start on Monday and Tuesday because of expected cold....windchill below 0. Guess they need the extra time for buses to get geared up and warmed. Anyway the kids are ready to go back.
> 
> I will catch up tomorrow as I am beat and headed to bed. Hope I can rest.
> 
> Hugs to all


----------



## iamsam

you have the same trouble with your no bake cookies that I have with fudge - not sure what I do wrong but you need a jack hammer to break it apart.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> Hi everyone, i am gonna try to do more than lurk this time. glad for things to slow down.
> Its definatly soup weather here, we are getting ready for possible snow by sunday, yuk. don't want it, i am over the snow stuff. but don't guess mother nature ask me.
> Jules, when i see pic's like that of storm waters bashing those houses i wonder how they stand or if they have major problems from the water force.
> Sassafras, i am so glad your doing the water color classes, not to worry, every time you do any thing it will always be different looking, and thats ok. if you enjoy it, thats all that matters.
> Gwennie, who is in the avatar with you? i want to say marianne, am i right?
> i got in my nearly new Kitchen aid cookie press, i priced one on qvc for $42. so i looked on e-bay and bid on one for $12. i got it, and paid $10. for shipping, but still less than the $42. so i am excited to try it out, prob. not till next christmas.
> speaking of cookies, you know i have always said what a terrible cook i am, well............ i wanted to do some oatmeal No Bake cookies, so i grabbed all the stuff and threw it in a pot and boiled the dickens out of it and then pitched in the oats, ( in the past i never can get them to set up, you could suck them through a straw) so i figure i will cook them for a good while, WELL..... i had to spoon handfuls up and mash them together to make some sort of way for them to hold together, they were hideous looking, taste, no big difference. but oh my you could throw them like rocks and take someone out. my BIL got the stuff and made some here christmas eve, he has them down to a science, times them cooking at a rolling boil for 90 seconds, then adds everything else and the poured out on wax paper just perfect and set right up. He told me Tiger Woods called and wanted his gold balls back! now honestly, i am the worst cook. but we had some good laughs over mine and his. he would drag them out to show to everyone the difference. so when i tell you i am not a good cook believe it.
> i did fix bj several tins of molded candies filled with the eagle brand caramel and pecans and several diffent types of candies, but we tried not to keep anything around here. so now we try to get back on track.
> sam its good to see you back on the air.
> well, i am yawning so i think i will go read the kindle and try to doze off.
> we had a good supper tonight, meatloaf, fried cabbage, left over bk eyed peas and carrots. yummo.


----------



## pacer

So I have stayed up way too late messing around since I don't have to work in the morning. Now I am really going to bed. 

Gentle reminder to you Sam....It is almost 12:30 in the morning. Getting up and showering in the morning is easier if you get some sleep as well. It will take your body time to adjust to the different sleep cycle, but your body will do well to get the rest during the night hours. Take care and don't stay up.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> you have the same trouble with your no bake cookies that I have with fudge - not sure what I do wrong but you need a jack hammer to break it apart.
> 
> sam


DH was complaining I never make those cookies but they never turn out, either too hard or too soft, I guess I need to time them for 90 seconds too.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Such a great start Sam! Thanks to the "subs" for covering for you and giving you time to recover- we are so glad you are back. I need to shut down for the night..but I will check in tomorrow. Luv-AZ


----------



## marilyn skinner

Love the soup recipes and I too don't think much to the idea of bacon martini. GS came recently and asked for bacon and peanut butter cookies. DD made him some and they must have been good cos I never saw any. They inhaled them. Been working on a wingspan this week but after seeing the dream bird guess what I'm doing next. Take care. Happy New Year to all and stay warm. -45 here tomorrow dread going to work on those terrible roads as it was +5 day yesterday so it's icy. Night night


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi all, just marking my spot... forgot all about a new week! :shock:


----------



## iamsam

how nice of you to stop by for a cuppa Marilyn - we love having new people stop by adding to our conversation - and we sincerely hope you stop again very soon - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

I assume you make a regular peanut butter cookie and add real bacon bits to it. doesn't sound too bad - may need to try it.

be careful on the roads on the way to work - so sorry you need to be out in the extreme cold.

sam



marilyn skinner said:


> Love the soup recipes and I too don't think much to the idea of bacon martini. GS came recently and asked for bacon and peanut butter cookies. DD made him some and they must have been good cos I never saw any. They inhaled them. Been working on a wingspan this week but after seeing the dream bird guess what I'm doing next. Take care. Happy New Year to all and stay warm. -45 here tomorrow dread going to work on those terrible roads as it was +5 day yesterday so it's icy. Night night


----------



## iamsam

after one - there goes my resolution to be in bed by midnight - oh well - it is earlier than the four o'clock this morning when I hit the bed.

see all of you in the morning - for those of you that need to be out in this bad weather - dress warmly - protect all your skin - and drive safely.

sam


----------



## nicho

Pacer, I see Julie has answered you about some of the nasties in our waters in the northern parts of Australia. But I don't think she mentioned the marine stingers that are prevalent in the Whitsundays - the deadly box jellyfish and the painful Irukandji jellyfish. We did manage a couple of refreshing swims with no problems. "They" say the sharks up there are so well fed that they have no need to bother the humans! Not so sure that is true. When we arrived at Whitehaven, we were standing at the water's edge talking to a young couple from St. Louis and we saw a small shark, maybe 20" long, swim by. Caused some excitement, but we all went swimming! Later that day, back on Hamilton Island, a smallish stingray was cruising amongst swimmers at the main beach. Makes life interesting!

Sam, to answer your question, it is warm up there all year round. Their winters are very mild - to people from colder climates more like summer than winter. You would love it!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> right now 105° sounds wonderful - we are looking at windchills in the -35° range by the beginning of the week.
> 
> sam


I am not used to Ohio type summer temperatures!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> while I would like to be at the window in the blue dormer I think I would have the back door open ready for my escape. lol the water certainly looks angry.
> 
> sam


It looks quite some storm!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> And why is that Julie? Just curious....ah....just registered...the temperatures and snakes, etc. Am I right? I'd not go into the water either...sharks, etc....just lounge by a pool perhaps....needles and drink in hand.


KAP down in Geelong, I could be tempted especially if it were winter- mind you I struck it cold in Sydney in June. Heat to me is just uncomfortable- no energy - miserable weather.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful but I would be terrified with waves coming in so close.


It is quite scary to think what will happen when the seas rise, as it seems they will.


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> at that temperature I would think most heating systems would have some difficulty keeping the heat coming. if you go out - you be very careful Kathy - don't want you stranded out on some road somewhere.
> 
> I can't imagine what that must feel like on your skin.
> 
> sam


I have the opposite problem, air con is having problems staying cool as temp has hit 42C. It is very hot, so opted not to cook a hot meal for dinner. Menu was changed to banana splits for dinner, not the healthiest choice but cold.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> you have the same trouble with your no bake cookies that I have with fudge - not sure what I do wrong but you need a jack hammer to break it apart.
> 
> sam


sounds like you boiled it to hard ball, not soft ball, Sam. So you have toffeed it!


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Pacer, I see Julie has answered you about some of the nasties in our waters in the northern parts of Australia. But I don't think she mentioned the marine stingers that are prevalent in the Whitsundays - the deadly box jellyfish and the painful Irukandji jellyfish. We did manage a couple of refreshing swims with no problems. "They" say the sharks up there are so well fed that they have no need to bother the humans! Not so sure that is true. When we arrived at Whitehaven, we were standing at the water's edge talking to a young couple from St. Louis and we saw a small shark, maybe 20" long, swim by. Caused some excitement, but we all went swimming! Later that day, back on Hamilton Island, a smallish stingray was cruising amongst swimmers at the main beach. Makes life interesting!
> 
> Sam, to answer your question, it is warm up there all year round. Their winters are very mild - to people from colder climates more like summer than winter. You would love it!


I nearly mentioned Jellyfish- but as I am hardly an authority on Australia, thought I better not talk about what I did not know for sure!


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party  3 January 14
> 
> I feel like I am at the top of a snowy hill ready to get on my sled and slide into the new year  exciting and yet wondering what I will face as the sled runs through each month. Im not afraid  actually  it is kind of a thrill going into the unknown. There will no doubt be some bumps along the way and no doubt I will fall off the sled a few times but I will just get back on and continue on my ride. Heres hoping for clear skies and one whale of a ride for 2014 you and for me.
> 
> It is so good to be back  a special thank you to darowil, kate and julie for taking over for me and allowing me a few weeks to get myself back together. You three always come through for me and I appreciate it a lot.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, what a lot of recipes this week... something for everyone, thats for sure. Its good to have you back on track.
Stay warm.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> that is a delightful photo, Rookie!


Ditto... It sure is. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

42C temp and air conditioner just blew up. Glad now that not heating up kitchen.


----------



## nicho

busyworkerbee said:


> 42C temp and air conditioner just blew up. Glad now that not heating up kitchen.


Blast, what a nuisance for you! Sorry to hear it is so hot where you are. Glad we are back in Sydney where it is mild now (at 7pm) with a cool breeze blowing. Hope it cools down for you overnight.


----------



## busyworkerbee

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like paradise --- I say we plan a KAP on that island!


Yes, perfect place as long as no cyclones around.


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise in Sydney dropping by to say Hi to everyone. Sorry to hear of the problems so many seem to be facing at the start of this new year. Wishing you all better days ahead.
> 
> Sam, great recipes! Think I'll pass on the bacon martinis - bacon is definitely breakfast food for me! And no chocolate cake either, although it sounds so good. I need to lose some weight after what I have added this past week, so no chocolate cake for a while. Soup is good though, just not while we have temps over 30C. It is salad season here and isn't it good that salad is my preferred dish! Family says I was born part rabbit!
> 
> Hope all those affected by the terrible weather in the US are safe and warm. Do be careful if you have to go out.
> 
> Photos this week are from Queensland where we spent the last week. We went over from the mainland to Hamilton Island where our daughter has been working for the last 6 months. It is part of the group of islands called the Whitsundays. Over 70 islands and only about 6 have people living on them. It is truly a tropical paradise!


Oh my! I could easily spend a few weeks there. Stunning.  
It was only 18c here today.. a bit poor for summer!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Latest weather report had us at 45C which is 112F I believe. Now am not surprised air con blew up.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like paradise --- I say we plan a KAP on that island!


 :thumbup: Ooh yes!!


----------



## sugarsugar

busyworkerbee said:


> Latest weather report had us at 45C which is 112F I believe. Now am not surprised air con blew up.


 :shock: :shock: Ugh, that is too much.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> First of all, wonderful recipes and opening Sam. It is nice to have you back but I would like to thank the three assistants who did such a great job. It is so nice to see you feeling well enough to open for us though.
> 
> I just received a picture of Bonnie's dreambird and it is outstanding so I am going to post it for her.She is thinking of folding it and adding a collar so it becomes a poncho. I think it would be great done that way. Good job, Bonnie!


Beautiful work Bonnie. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise in Sydney dropping by to say Hi to everyone. Sorry to hear of the problems so many seem to be facing at the start of this new year. Wishing you all better days ahead.
> 
> Sam, great recipes! Think I'll pass on the bacon martinis - bacon is definitely breakfast food for me! And no chocolate cake either, although it sounds so good. I need to lose some weight after what I have added this past week, so no chocolate cake for a while. Soup is good though, just not while we have temps over 30C. It is salad season here and isn't it good that salad is my preferred dish! Family says I was born part rabbit!
> 
> Hope all those affected by the terrible weather in the US are safe and warm. Do be careful if you have to go out.
> 
> Photos this week are from Queensland where we spent the last week. We went over from the mainland to Hamilton Island where our daughter has been working for the last 6 months. It is part of the group of islands called the Whitsundays. Over 70 islands and only about 6 have people living on them. It is truly a tropical paradise!


Those pictures are paradise! In the UK we are all developing webbed feet. The rain seems never ending! A trip to Queensland would be perfect just now!


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like paradise --- I say we plan a KAP on that island!


I'm in!!!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo that turned up on facebook, showing the strength of the storm in Scotland. Mind you the houses are very close to the sea! Portpatrick in Dumfries and Galloway. Photo credits: Derek Beattie


Love Portpatrick. Ex DH and I almost bought a house there many years ago as a holiday home! He now lives near Dumfries.


----------



## KateB

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise in Sydney dropping by to say Hi to everyone. Sorry to hear of the problems so many seem to be facing at the start of this new year. Wishing you all better days ahead.
> 
> Sam, great recipes! Think I'll pass on the bacon martinis - bacon is definitely breakfast food for me! And no chocolate cake either, although it sounds so good. I need to lose some weight after what I have added this past week, so no chocolate cake for a while. Soup is good though, just not while we have temps over 30C. It is salad season here and isn't it good that salad is my preferred dish! Family says I was born part rabbit!
> 
> Hope all those affected by the terrible weather in the US are safe and warm. Do be careful if you have to go out.
> 
> Photos this week are from Queensland where we spent the last week. We went over from the mainland to Hamilton Island where our daughter has been working for the last 6 months. It is part of the group of islands called the Whitsundays. Over 70 islands and only about 6 have people living on them. It is truly a tropical paradise!


It certainly looks like a paradise....and that lovely sunny weather...sigh....I'm so jealous! :mrgreen:


----------



## KateB

Dreamweaver said:


> She just gets prettier and prettier. What an angel..


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> First of all, wonderful recipes and opening Sam. It is nice to have you back but I would like to thank the three assistants who did such a great job. It is so nice to see you feeling well enough to open for us though.
> 
> I just received a picture of Bonnie's dreambird and it is outstanding so I am going to post it for her.She is thinking of folding it and adding a collar so it becomes a poncho. I think it would be great done that way. Good job, Bonnie!


Fabulous! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

RookieRetiree said:


> But, I like the idea of being able to dream of it....it may not be a possibility; but I say dream BIG.


I think some od us will only ever dream of attending a KAP, regardless of where it is held. Airfares fro Brisbane to LA ov around $1500 one way economy, never mind any other expenses.


----------



## busyworkerbee

RookieRetiree said:


> Here too!! State of Minnesota has shut down offices on Monday and Indiana has delayed start of work day until 10:00 a.m. I'm pretty sure Illinois will follow suit with forecast wind chill factor temperatures at -20 F. A quick trip to a tropical isle would be fun....but I'll stay out of the water---snakes, sharks, stingrays are not my thing.


Mmmm snakes, sharks, stingrays, stingers, jellyfish, toad fish, moray eels, and we still go swimming in the ocean.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> They look rather old. I have been away so long I am not the best person to ask. Where is Kate? oh she will be asleep!


I was Julie! Most of these little fishing villages around the coast have houses built right on the sea front. I can only guess that it was for convenience of getting to your boat? Also most cottages are built with very thick walls and small windows to withstand the elements - must have worked as they're still there all these years later! We always have problems at this time of year as there's a very high tide and when this is coupled with a high wind (also common at this time of year) that's when we have floods. In Largs they have built new breakwaters and put up a new bit of sea wall and that has made a difference. In years gone by there have been swans and people in canoes paddling in some of the streets near the front, and once DH got 'stranded' in the pub......not so stranded mind you that his pal couldn't wade out three times to move his car away from the water! We have a bit of the road out of town which is right next to the sea and that was closed for a few hours at high tide the other day. The problem is not just the flooding, but the waves throw up rocks and debris onto the road too.


----------



## busyworkerbee

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: :shock: Ugh, that is too much.


Too true, even car aircon was not coping real well. Normally freeze on 2 but had that on 3 to avoid sweating.


----------



## ptofValerie

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo that turned up on facebook, showing the strength of the storm in Scotland. Mind you the houses are very close to the sea! Portpatrick in Dumfries and Galloway. Photo credits: Derek Beattie


Portpatrick is directly opposite the coast that includes Ballyhalbert and the seas there were just as in Portpatrick. The houses on the shore roads in each village are equally close to the sea.


----------



## sugarsugar

Well not much sleep here last night.. again.  Picked up DD around 12 and played nurse/mother for most of the night. She is being dropped of here around 9pm tonight to sleep here. I hope there will be sleep. :roll: 

Please stay warm, dry and safe to everyone with the terrible weather. Our news reported tonight that New York city is pretty much shut down with bad weather. Also the Chinese rescue ship look like it is now in trouble stuck... the Australian rescue ship may have to turn back to help. 

Off to bed shortly...


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is very odd, here you pay for travel insurance by the day.


I couldn't understand it either, but wasn't going to argue. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> and we will all look forward to it purplefi - two times in one year would be great - maybe bring mr p along the second time.
> 
> sam


I would love to but Mr P does not do flying :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> Purple fi & anyone else who travels, I got an email today advertisng specials from this place & thought this was an interesting idea. I would never buy it from them but think it could easily be made by those with even basic sewing skills.
> 
> http://www.magellans.com/sholdit-scarf?Partner_ID=14N28001&utm_source=bm23&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+Sholdit+Scarf&utm_content=Keep+Your+Valuables+Safe+and+Hidden&utm_campaign=Hidden+Stuff+2#reviews


What a neat idea, I have bookmarked it. Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> 42C temp and air conditioner just blew up. Glad now that not heating up kitchen.


oh oh


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and soggy Surrey. Rained all night and still raining. Hope everyone in the UK is safe from all the water and those of you in the US and Canada that have snow, stay safe and warm.

Lovely dreambird Bonnie, and Nicho was wonderrful photos. Definitely a good place for a KAP.

Photos for today...


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Love Portpatrick. Ex DH and I almost bought a house there many years ago as a holiday home! He now lives near Dumfries.


 :thumbup: small world, or people get around more likely


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:



> I think some od us will only ever dream of attending a KAP, regardless of where it is held. Airfares fro Brisbane to LA ov around $1500 one way economy, never mind any other expenses.


Which I suspect is the category I fall into- even if you all were to go to Queensland!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I was Julie! Most of these little fishing villages around the coast have houses built right on the sea front. I can only guess that it was for convenience of getting to your boat? Also most cottages are built with very thick walls and small windows to withstand the elements - must have worked as they're still there all these years later! We always have problems at this time of year as there's a very high tide and when this is coupled with a high wind (also common at this time of year) that's when we have floods. In Largs they have built new breakwaters and put up a new bit of sea wall and that has made a difference. In years gone by there have been swans and people in canoes paddling in some of the streets near the front, and once DH got 'stranded' in the pub......not so stranded mind you that his pal couldn't wade out three times to move his car away from the water! We have a bit of the road out of town which is right next to the sea and that was closed for a few hours at high tide the other day. The problem is not just the flooding, but the waves throw up rocks and debris onto the road too.


I was wondering how it had affected you?! With Largs being right on the coast, and the storm affecting that side of the country worse! Thanks for the giggle about DH and his friend!


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Portpatrick is directly opposite the coast that includes Ballyhalbert and the seas there were just as in Portpatrick. The houses on the shore roads in each village are equally close to the sea.


I had suspected such- I seem to recall a photo you posted once!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Julie - Saturday hugs. xx


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Julie - Saturday hugs. xx


Hi PurpleFi, thank you so much for the hugs!


----------



## wwrightson

Sam, 
It's so good to see you back and improving. Don't worry about sleeping too much. Your body is continuing to recover and will let you know when you've rested enough. You'll know when it's time to pick your needles up again.

I got back my knitting oomph after Christmas was over. It's nice after two months of looking at two unfinished projects and wishing I wanted to work on them. With about five projects waiting in bags from last year, a recently requested pair of civil war socks for older son and all of the upcoming workshops that each sound so interesting, I'm happy to be picking up my needles again. I'm a little skeptical about those socks, since I've never done socks before and only worked with double-pointed needles once and didn't find it a particularly pleasant experience.

Hope everyone has a safe, healthy and happy week. 
Wanda


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and soggy Surrey. Rained all night and still raining. Hope everyone in the UK is safe from all the water and those of you in the US and Canada that have snow, stay safe and warm.
> 
> Lovely dreambird Bonnie, and Nicho was wonderrful photos. Definitely a good place for a KAP.
> 
> Photos for today...


Lovely photos, thought for the day is good, nice to have something to think about. And that puts you in a good place. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thinking of all those in areas affected by the flooding and hope you will be safe. Also, the same to those out on the roads traveling in the snow. Our roads are much better and I am looking at another beautiful, but cold day. Apparently it is going to get above freezing by 2 degrees today, so will be a warmer one.

Coming along on the ribbing. I thought the ribbing would be a quick knit, but it does seem to take forever. Must be psychological. The turtleneck is 8" of ribbing, so maybe that is why it seems to take so long, but then I thought I would finish it off so quickly. :lol: :lol: :lol: How quickly one forgets.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> They are on the History channels website, not sure about Netflix


How sweet of you. Thank you so much. I will look for it for sure on the web.


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> Barack O'Kitty is home from the vet. He had the tumor removed from the side of his nose & his nose looks really good. He has stitches in it that have to stay in for 10 days. Unfortunately for him, he has to wear a cone around his neck so he leaves his nose alone. The vet sent the tumor out for testing; I'm thinking positive thoughts.
> 
> I don't want to say that my BIL's dog is weird, but she likes to play with cat toys, eat cat nip (she eats anything), & use the litter box. She's also small enough that she can use the cat door.
> 
> We got about 5-6" of snow here & are supposed to get more Sunday night into Monday. I hate driving in it, but I love shoveling it. I know; I'm weird; I figured that out a long time ago.
> 
> I'm going to teach a mini-workshop at Knit-apalooza on knitting cables & have spent much time figuring out a simple pattern for people to make. I'm really enjoying the prep work because it's making me think about Aran knitting in new ways. I don't want to say that I love Aran knitting, but I did name myself "Aran" for a reason.


So glad Barack O'Kitty is back home and praying for benign results from the tumor.
Yes, I agree about his dog being strange...usually the only time dogs go to a litter box/pan,it's to clean it up...you know what I mean!
Be careful on those icy, snowy roads.
JuneK


----------



## ChrisEl

DD is about to leave for school but before she does she is co-hosting a bridal shower. This is one of the dishes she just made. It is really gooddifferent.thought I would share it. It is so cold here (for us)part of that same cold wave hitting many parts of the country. Guess hot soup and books, puzzles, and knitting are called for. Thanks to all for the good soup suggestions.
I just started reading Medicus by Ruth Downie. Got it as a deal on Amazon. It is a mystery novel about a Roman doctor serving in Britannia, one of the remote outposts of the Roman Empire. Interesting and fun to read. I noticed on the authors Amazon page that she writes: Absolutely none of the medical advice in the Ruso books should be followed. Roman and Greek doctors were very wise about many things but they were also known to prescribe donkey dung and boiled cockroaches. I suppose some of our practices may seem odd from that many years away
Pear Jam
4 ripe pears diced
2 sprigs fresh rosemary
juice of 1 lemon
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup water
Combine the pears, rosemary, lemon juice, sugar and water in a medium saucepan. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to low and simmer, uncovered, until thickened, about an hour. Stir occasionally to keep it from sticking. Good over crackers/baguettes with goat cheese or cream cheese. Store in refrigerator.


----------



## jknappva

. 

For those of you who are tired a lot as of late, I thought my being tired a few years ago was thyroid related, but found out I was extremely Vitamin D deficient so now I take a Vitamin D gel tablet once a day and have much more energy. It is thought that we don't get enough sunlight and many of us don't consume enough of the vitamin D so we need to supplement

My dr. recommended Vit. D supplements for me a couple of years ago as mine was low in my annual blood work. So I take 1000 units a day...my sister's was so low, she had to have a prescription for the Vit. D. I heard that very few people in the northern hemisphere get enough sun to get sufficient D. 
I'm still lazy so I don't think lack of energy was related to low Vit. D. like yours was....LOL!! But I recognize what mine is!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise in Sydney dropping by to say Hi to everyone. Sorry to hear of the problems so many seem to be facing at the start of this new year. Wishing you all better days ahead.
> 
> Sam, great recipes! Think I'll pass on the bacon martinis - bacon is definitely breakfast food for me! And no chocolate cake either, although it sounds so good. I need to lose some weight after what I have added this past week, so no chocolate cake for a while. Soup is good though, just not while we have temps over 30C. It is salad season here and isn't it good that salad is my preferred dish! Family says I was born part rabbit!
> 
> Hope all those affected by the terrible weather in the US are safe and warm. Do be careful if you have to go out.
> 
> Photos this week are from Queensland where we spent the last week. We went over from the mainland to Hamilton Island where our daughter has been working for the last 6 months. It is part of the group of islands called the Whitsundays. Over 70 islands and only about 6 have people living on them. It is truly a tropical paradise!


What wonderful, sunny pictures...almost warms me up!!
They're lovely pictures of your lovely family...thank you. It's always great to put a face to a name.
Hope your weather cools a little. Our temps are supposed to go from upper 30's F today to upper 60's F tomorrow. Temperatures here on the coast are a roller coaster in winter...then on Tues. the high temp is supposed to be 28 F. It's a wonder we all don't have pneumonia!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> First of all, wonderful recipes and opening Sam. It is nice to have you back but I would like to thank the three assistants who did such a great job. It is so nice to see you feeling well enough to open for us though.
> 
> I just received a picture of Bonnie's dreambird and it is outstanding so I am going to post it for her.She is thinking of folding it and adding a collar so it becomes a poncho. I think it would be great done that way. Good job, Bonnie!


Thank you, Shirley for posting that. Bonnie, that Dreambird is absolutely gorgeous. What weight and color yarns did you use? Wish I were brave enough to attempt it. But with Purple Fi having so many problems, I know I'd go crazy trying to figure it out. She's a much more proficient knitter than I.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo that turned up on facebook, showing the strength of the storm in Scotland. Mind you the houses are very close to the sea! Portpatrick in Dumfries and Galloway. Photo credits: Derek Beattie


That is so scary. I know waterside makes for lovely scenery...But I'm as close to the coast and the ocean as I want to be and I'm about 35 miles away. At least I know my building won't be floating out to sea on a hurricane or Nor-easter!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Shirley for posting that. Bonnie, that Dreambird is absolutely gorgeous. What weight and color yarns did you use? Wish I were brave enough to attempt it. But with Purple Fi having so many problems, I know I'd go crazy trying to figure it out. She's a much more proficient knitter than I.
> Junek


Oh really!! Don't forget I cheat a lot :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Nearly 7 am here and 3 newscasts since 5:30 am have talked about the coastal areas of the UK. I hope you are all staying safe! 
what a mess the weather is causing in so many places.

Our weather here in Calgary is not too bad our temperature right now is -l7C which is l.4 F it sounds as if your temperatures in the Eastern half of the States are very bad - so make sure you stay in an warm. The Atlantic Provinces are really getting it too and Ontario and Quebec have had really bad weather for quite some time. 

I am not sure that I would exchange our weather for the extreme heat in Australia right now. Too bad it isn't evened out around the world though. 

Take care of yourselves everyone Stay cool if you have high temps -- stay dry if you are on the UK coastal areas and stay warm if you are having winter conditions.


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> My Grandpuppy and Grandkitty are like that. They tolerate each other, no fighting, but do NOT like one to get one more itch than the other or have one more treat or one more bit of food in the bowl. I think the Great Pyrenees eats the Main ****'s food in one bite just to see him be without all day!


When we had a dog and two cats, (all right, everyone cringe!!!LOL!) the cats were fed on one side of the kitchen bar or the dog would eat all of both their bowls plus his.
Dogs are never full!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

wwrightson said:


> Sam,
> It's so good to see you back and improving. Don't worry about sleeping too much. Your body is continuing to recover and will let you know when you've rested enough. You'll know when it's time to pick your needles up again.
> 
> I got back my knitting oomph after Christmas was over. It's nice after two months of looking at two unfinished projects and wishing I wanted to work on them. With about five projects waiting in bags from last year, a recently requested pair of civil war socks for older son and all of the upcoming workshops that each sound so interesting, I'm happy to be picking up my needles again. I'm a little skeptical about those socks, since I've never done socks before and only worked with double-pointed needles once and didn't find it a particularly pleasant experience.
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe, healthy and happy week.
> Wanda


Wanda - check out the magic loop workshop which will be closing in the next day or two - taught by darowil and which has been reopened over Christmas -- It is a great way to make toe up socks which are not difficult at all. the two workshops are on our workshop section and the information is all there. That way you don't have to use double pointed needles - I like that method much better. In fact I use the magic loop method for hats and mittens gloves, socks anything that requires a circle. I will be closing it and putting it back into the closed workshops.

YOu could read it and it is not difficult to do once you get the hang of where the needles sit to knit. I would be glad to help you if darowil is still away .


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> One of my American friends and I were talking on line - we were talking about the differences between Canada and the US and our relationship between the two countries. It is also being discussed on one of the threads on chit chat. I posted these there too.
> 
> I found these two utube messages from Tom Brokaw and thought you might be interested in both . I know a couple of you who live in the States have lived in Ontario and I believe that it represents Canada's opinion and feelings about our mutual border and our friends down south.
> 
> That was wonderful, Shirley. Not only do we share so many things, but thanks, to the Tea Party, I consider Canadians, sisters and brothers of the heart.
> junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That is so scary. I know waterside makes for lovely scenery...But I'm as close to the coast and the ocean as I want to be and I'm about 35 miles away. At least I know my building won't be floating out to sea on a hurricane or Nor-easter!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> And some more shots of paradise. Our Christmas present from DD and her BF was a seaplane flight from Hamilton Island to Whitehaven Beach. It is one of the most beautiful beaches in the world - over 7k's of pristine white sand. We were there early morning and had the whole place almost to ourselves. The water was gorgeous, the sand so soft and white. It was one of the best presents ever.


Beautiful pictures....those sunny, tropical islands look really good in this cold weather.
JuneK


----------



## Spider

We are north of gattastch . The weather has been not nice. The gov has shut down school for Monday and our community has called pretty much everything off since last night when the sleet and snow and wind hit. Today the temps start dropping. Our actual temp is supposed to be -35 blow F with the wind chills hitting -50 or -60. I don't think I will even try to go to work on Momday. So I am glad to be home for a few days and have lots of projects needing to be done. So marking my place.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> When we had a dog and two cats, (all right, everyone cringe!!!LOL!) the cats were fed on one side of the kitchen bar or the dog would eat all of both their bowls plus his.
> Dogs are never full!
> JuneK


au contraire my Gin would skoff down his food, and two minutes later he would rub up against my legs and yowl sadly that his mummy never fed him, I am huuuuuuungggry...


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nicho, those photos are amazing, what a treat to fly over such beauty.
> 
> Julie, I cannot believe they built houses so close to shore, no wnder they are in danger of flooding. I imaginemost of them have been there for many years.


unfortunately, it seems people all over the world insist on building homes right at the water's edge. Nature is unforgiving...what the ocean wants, the ocean gets. 
We've had so many cottages on the Outer Banks of North Carolina washed away with hurricanes and storms. People never seem to learn. 
There's a narrow stretch of land in Norfolk, VA that was built up of sand several centures ago from a hurricane. It's densely populated now. I wonder how long it will be before another hurricane comes in and sweeps it all back out to sea.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad Barack O'Kitty did well with the surgery and will also think positive thoughts concerning having the tumor tested.
> 
> How I wish my little Chihuahua would use a kitty box! He does occasionally escape out the kitty door which leads to the
> un-fenced part of the property and of course the cats also use the dog door which leads to the fenced area. But my dense headed Chihuahua has many accidents inside to my despair.
> 
> Aran you are going to do a fantastic job with the mini workshop! Your enthusiasm is infectious and your skills outstanding!


When we had a dog, he never had an accident in the house,unless for some reason we ignored him when he needed to go out. We kept our bedroom doors closed at night because the cats would walk on our dressers and knock everything on the floor. He would stand outside one of the doors and whine or bark just loud enough to wake one of us up. He was a great dog. He would do anything you wanted if he understood what it was.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

marilyn skinner said:


> Love the soup recipes and I too don't think much to the idea of bacon martini. GS came recently and asked for bacon and peanut butter cookies. DD made him some and they must have been good cos I never saw any. They inhaled them. Been working on a wingspan this week but after seeing the dream bird guess what I'm doing next. Take care. Happy New Year to all and stay warm. -45 here tomorrow dread going to work on those terrible roads as it was +5 day yesterday so it's icy. Night night


Don't think I've seen you at the tea party before. If not, welcome and please come back often. If I've just forgotten, sorry but please come back often now so I won't forget again! Sam always has extra chairs around the table and lots of goodies.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> unfortunately, it seems people all over the world insist on building homes right at the water's edge. Nature is unforgiving...what the ocean wants, the ocean gets.
> We've had so many cottages on the Outer Banks of North Carolina washed away with hurricanes and storms. People never seem to learn.
> There's a narrow stretch of land in Norfolk, VA that was built up of sand several centures ago from a hurricane. It's densely populated now. I wonder how long it will be before another hurricane comes in and sweeps it all back out to sea.
> JuneK


They were aware of it back in Biblical times- the man who built his house on the sand?!


----------



## jknappva

We have a bit of the road out of town which is right next to the sea and that was closed for a few hours at high tide the other day. The problem is not just the flooding, but the waves throw up rocks and debris onto the road too.[/quote]

Those are some ANGRY waves!
But I think you're right about the houses being close to shore for convenience. Plus with the fishermen they knew the force of the water and wind so built their houses to withstand both.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and soggy Surrey. Rained all night and still raining. Hope everyone in the UK is safe from all the water and those of you in the US and Canada that have snow, stay safe and warm.
> 
> Lovely dreambird Bonnie, and Nicho was wonderrful photos. Definitely a good place for a KAP.
> 
> Photos for today...


Love the Buddha and the added Buddha wisdom. Her Dreambird was beautiful but so was yours.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Oh really!! Don't forget I cheat a lot :thumbup:


The difference with my cheating, Purple, is I make a mess and have twice as much to frog!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> au contraire my Gin would skoff down his food, and two minutes later he would rub up against my legs and yowl sadly that his mummy never fed him, I am huuuuuuungggry...


Beautiful cats,


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> au contraire my Gin would skoff down his food, and two minutes later he would rub up against my legs and yowl sadly that his mummy never fed him, I am huuuuuuungggry...


Unfortunately, the cat Barb had a couple of years ago eventually started doing that..and lost weight. She had to send him to the Rainbow Bridge because he had developed diabetes.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> They were aware of it back in Biblical times- the man who built his house on the sand?!


Seems that modern man has become no smarter, doesn't it? LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful cats,


Unfortunately all no longer with us!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, the cat Barb had a couple of years ago eventually started doing that..and lost weight. She had to send him to the Rainbow Bridge because he had developed diabetes.
> Junek


It is one of the hardest aspects of pet ownership, isn't it?- but you know it is kinder than the quality of life they would have had.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Seems that modern man has become no smarter, doesn't it? LOL!
> JuneK


I sometimes wonder what will happen in places like Dubai where they have built so high on sand!?


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH was complaining I never make those cookies but they never turn out, either too hard or too soft, I guess I need to time them for 90 seconds too.


The time of boiling them is essential to them turning out correctly. Mom loves when i make them as hers never turn out either.


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and soggy Surrey. Rained all night and still raining. Hope everyone in the UK is safe from all the water and those of you in the US and Canada that have snow, stay safe and warm.
> 
> Lovely dreambird Bonnie, and Nicho was wonderrful photos. Definitely a good place for a KAP.
> 
> Photos for today...


Lovely pictures and saying!


----------



## nan.0803

martina said:


> I have just finished reading the latest Michael Connelly if anyone wants a good legal book. It was great.


I really Like his books, also John Grisham..


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes, I'm on the left, Marianne on the right.
You got a great deal on the cookie press.


Southern Gal said:


> Gwennie, who is in the avatar with you? i want to say marianne, am i right?
> i got in my nearly new Kitchen aid cookie press, i priced one on qvc for $42. so i looked on e-bay and bid on one for $12. i got it, and paid $10. for shipping, but still less than the $42. so i am .


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> When we had a dog and two cats, (all right, everyone cringe!!!LOL!) the cats were fed on one side of the kitchen bar or the dog would eat all of both their bowls plus his.
> Dogs are never full!
> JuneK


I keep our cat food on top of the washer so the dogs cant get it! Means I have to move it every load of laundry but thats ok. We have two cats now, used to have 6. 3 were inside outside and 3 inside, one inside one we had to put down a couple years ago and outside kitties have to be tuff and smart to survive very long, one of ours was 17 the other two only a few years old.

Its funny how some you cant keep in and others have no interest in going outside.


----------



## nittergma

I Sam and everyone, I'm just stopping in to say, I've got grandkids this weekend so I don't know how much I'll be on. I'll read a little when I can. (I need LOTS of energy and COFFEE)


----------



## Lurker 2

nan.0803 said:


> I really Like his books, also John Grisham..


Hello Nan, I don't remember you posting before on the tea party- Sam will welcome you himself, when he comes on line- meantime lovely to see you and do feel free to come back!


----------



## Pup lover

I have heard that the smaller dig breeds are very hard to house train if not impossible to train. Pugs, Chihuahuas etc not sure why but I have heard that many times. Our cockapoo was very eady to train 2 days I think, Daisy the Bernese was another story she is very headstrong and she will hold it for forever even now though she will finally go on command when shes told we are going to work or its bedtime.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, I'm on the left, Marianne on the right.
> You got a great deal on the cookie press.


Gwen, how are things now, for Hannah's return from New York? Is the weather still atrocious?


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> I have heard that the smaller dig breeds are very hard to house train if not impossible to train. Pugs, Chihuahuas etc not sure why but I have heard that many times. Our cockapoo was very eady to train 2 days I think, Daisy the Bernese was another story she is very headstrong and she will hold it for forever even now though she will finally go on command when shes told we are going to work or its bedtime.


Ringo was a bit naughty when I first got him at 5 months- I discovered a spot he had found that I seldom saw, and he had been using- but I find baking soda followed by white vinegar works wonders. The other morning I heard his claws on the glass of the back door- unusual- so I let him out, and sure enough he needed to trot round to his favourite quiet spot. It is good when you can rely on them even for an extended absence!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've had both of those breeds and according to the vet housebreaking them is near impossible. My pugs were much like my chihuahua. Now my other dogs are wonderful, even the jack russel/chihuahua mix.



Pup lover said:


> I have heard that the smaller dig breeds are very hard to house train if not impossible to train. Pugs, Chihuahuas etc not sure why but I have heard that many times. Our cockapoo was very eady to train 2 days I think, Daisy the Bernese was another story she is very headstrong and she will hold it for forever even now though she will finally go on command when shes told we are going to work or its bedtime.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Haven't heard anything negative yet so I am hoping all will go well. I'm sure I'll hear from her before she boards this evening.


Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen, how are things now, for Hannah's return from New York? Is the weather still atrocious?


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Haven't heard anything negative yet so I am hoping all will go well. I'm sure I'll hear from her before she boards this evening.


Will be keeping you all in my thoughts!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kate, what a scary looking photo from the newspaper, it looks like the houses are surrounded. I would definitely be running for the hills! I hope your home is well uphill from there.

Purplefi, lovely budda photo & message. Hope your poor budda doesn't float away .

June, I used Paton Canadiana yarn, an acrylic as I knew it would have to be washed often since it will be for my grand daughter when eventually finished as planned.the bright color is called rainbow & the other is dark blue, I think it was called marine but the band is no longer on the ball.


----------



## Lurker 2

This should be my favourite photo of Gin enjoying himself in the sun, near where I had been working in the garden. He is about 10 years old in this shot. This was my first attempt to download from my usb stick!


----------



## ChrisEl

Pup lover said:


> I have heard that the smaller dig breeds are very hard to house train if not impossible to train. Pugs, Chihuahuas etc not sure why but I have heard that many times. Our cockapoo was very eady to train 2 days I think, Daisy the Bernese was another story she is very headstrong and she will hold it for forever even now though she will finally go on command when shes told we are going to work or its bedtime.


Reese (pictured in avatar) is part chihuahua and we have her pretty much trained, but she has to be watched carefully on what DH calls "green-rug days." That's when the weather is bad and she decides she would prefer the nice dry green rug in our basement. One of our pugs was the same way.


----------



## sassafras123

Morning. Catching up on FTP reading before I go to watercolor lesson. Do hope Joann can either give us tips about washes or funny story how long it took her to perfect them. It's not that I'm unwilling to keep trying. It's more the paper isn't cheap and Nowhere to get more here. Think I've told you we are isolated desert town so closest art store would be an hour and a half away.
We are going are going to Loma Linda Wed. For Al's eye Dr. Appt. So I will look up art stores before we go.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, what a scary looking photo from the newspaper, it looks like the houses are surrounded. I would definitely be running for the hills! I hope your home is well uphill from there.
> 
> We're fine thanks, Bonnie, we're actually about 500 yards from the front so no real danger to us.


----------



## Charlotte80

Hello to Sam and everyone, I'm not sure if I have ever posted on the Tea Party before; but I drop in and read whenever I have some time every week. I was just reading about the no-bake cookies and thought that some might like to have my favorite cookie recipe.
These little cookies have become a tradition with my family for Christmas. I know that it is too late for this Christmas but was just reading cookie recipes posted by other KPers and thought some might like to try this one. They are a hit any time of the year, not just at Christmas. LOL 

Kifli 
1 cup butter or Margarine 1 Tbs. sugar
3 cups flour 1/2 cup milk or cream
3 egg yolks 1/4 tsp. Vanilla
1 packet yeast

Cut flour and margarine together with pastry blender, dissolve yeast in warm milk, add sugar and vanilla, stir into flour mixture. Put on board with a little flour and knead well, until smooth. Divide into 3 equal balls. Roll each ball into a circle until dough is about 1/8 inch thick Cut each circle into12 triangles. Place a small amount of filling on each wedge and roll into a crescent shape. Place on greased cookie sheet and allow to sit for 20 minutes.
Brush tops of crescents with beaten egg. Bake in 350o oven until lightly browned. Sprinkle powdered sugar on top after removing from oven.

Filling

3 egg whites 2 Cup ground walnuts
½ cup sugar 1/4 tsp. Vanilla

Beat egg whites, until stiff adding sugar a tablespoon at a time. Fold in nuts and Vanilla. Use for Kifli filling.


----------



## nan.0803

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello Nan, I don't remember you posting before on the tea party- Sam will welcome you himself, when he comes on line- meantime lovely to see you and do feel free to come back!


I've not been on before.
I also like historical novels by Ken Follett.


----------



## nittergma

I love the cat pictures! Many of our cats look exactly like the one with the stripes. I can hardly tell them apart, but my daughter knows everyone of them.


RookieRetiree said:


> This will be a weekend of staying in and watching series...I had Homeland in mind, but maybe Vikings?
> 
> I love your cat picture. Here's another one to share - my DIL's cat --- he's an older cat and pretty finicky---snarls at me, but has always been a peach with DGD even when she was a tiny baby...they're great friends and this cat puts up with everything she does to him, including twirling him around in the office desk chair.
> 
> Just gave the 12-bean soup (bean mix) a final taste before dishing some out for DD--needed a little something so I put in some tomato paste--that was it. It's so good - kind of like a minestrone but without the pasta or green beans.
> 
> I made some honey wheat rolls from scratch and brushed the top with mixed melted butter and honey & sprinkled with real oatmeal...they are awesome!! Great combo of homemade bread and soup for dinner and throughout the weekend.
> 
> As of tomorrow, I'm back on the first 2 weeks of the DASH diet (nothing white; i.e. bread, potatoes, rice, or pasta and
> no sugar or salt). I like the way I feel when I'm eating protein, fresh fruits and vegetables...I have to watch the fat content, however.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It is one of the hardest aspects of pet ownership, isn't it?- but you know it is kinder than the quality of life they would have had.


One of the few times I've really been upset with my sister, was several years ago, when her elderly cat really had no quality of life. I manage to keep my mouth shut, mostly. Finally, her vet told her IT'S TIME! She finally got another cat and it really helped her. Sometimes letting go of our fur-babies is the best thing we can do for them. Although it breaks our hearts!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

nan.0803 said:


> I really Like his books, also John Grisham..


Hi, Nan, I don't think you've visited us before. we're delighted to have you join us. Please come back often. I'm sure when Sam comes online, he'll welcome you officially as our beloved host
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, what a scary looking photo from the newspaper, it looks like the houses are surrounded. I would definitely be running for the hills! I hope your home is well uphill from there.
> 
> Purplefi, lovely budda photo & message. Hope your poor budda doesn't float away .
> 
> June, I used Paton Canadiana yarn, an acrylic as I knew it would have to be washed often since it will be for my grand daughter when eventually finished as planned.the bright color is called rainbow & the other is dark blue, I think it was called marine but the band is no longer on the ball.


Thanks, Bonnie. I use acrylic frequently as I find it's almost indestructible and I make things I plan to use a lot. And it washes and dries beautifully. I will certainly make a note of it. IF I ever get up nerve enough to make the Dreambird. I think yours and Purple's are the most gorgeous I've seen.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> This should be my favourite photo of Gin enjoying himself in the sun, near where I had been working in the garden. He is about 10 years old in this shot. This was my first attempt to download from my usb stick!


He's gorgeous and a large cat! He reminds me of the one my daughter had....
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Charlotte80 said:


> Hello to Sam and everyone, I'm not sure if I have ever posted on the Tea Party before; but I drop in and read whenever I have some time every week. I was just reading about the no-bake cookies and thought that some might like to have my favorite cookie recipe.
> These little cookies have become a tradition with my family for Christmas. I know that it is too late for this Christmas but was just reading cookie recipes posted by other KPers and thought some might like to try this one. They are a hit any time of the year, not just at Christmas. LOL
> 
> Kifli
> 1 cup butter or Margarine 1 Tbs. sugar
> 3 cups flour 1/2 cup milk or cream
> 3 egg yolks 1/4 tsp. Vanilla
> 1 packet yeast
> 
> Cut flour and margarine together with pastry blender, dissolve yeast in warm milk, add sugar and vanilla, stir into flour mixture. Put on board with a little flour and knead well, until smooth. Divide into 3 equal balls. Roll each ball into a circle until dough is about 1/8 inch thick Cut each circle into12 triangles. Place a small amount of filling on each wedge and roll into a crescent shape. Place on greased cookie sheet and allow to sit for 20 minutes.
> Brush tops of crescents with beaten egg. Bake in 350o oven until lightly browned. Sprinkle powdered sugar on top after removing from oven.
> 
> Filling
> 
> 3 egg whites 2 Cup ground walnuts
> ½ cup sugar 1/4 tsp. Vanilla
> 
> Beat egg whites, until stiff adding sugar a tablespoon at a time. Fold in nuts and Vanilla. Use for Kifli filling.


Welcome to the tea party. You're more than welcome and you already know how much we enjoy recipes!
Come back often and visit with us.
Junek


----------



## blavell

Hi - I'm in St. Paul & I'm so worried about anyone that has to go out on Sun. & Mon. Be very careful & make sure you have plenty of warm clothes & emergency equipment with you when you go. I'll be home praying for everyone that has to go out into the elements. Good luck!


gottastch said:


> Love the recipes, Sam...keep 'em coming
> 
> It is getting oh so very cold here. The governor of Minnesota has already closed schools for this coming Monday because the forecast is for -50 to -70 F. below wind chill - EGAD!!!!!
> 
> We are supposed to go to DH's folks for the Johnson Christmas on Sunday. It will be cold but not that bad. I'm hoping to get there and get home in one piece! We will take the sleeping bags and extra clothes, just in case we get stranded. This is crazy!
> 
> Hope my knitting brothers and sisters on the east coast and all snuggled in and safe, from your storm. Florida is looking better and better all the time


----------



## Lurker 2

Welcome Charlotte 80! the cookie recipe sounds great!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> One of the few times I've really been upset with my sister, was several years ago, when her elderly cat really had no quality of life. I manage to keep my mouth shut, mostly. Finally, her vet told her IT'S TIME! She finally got another cat and it really helped her. Sometimes letting go of our fur-babies is the best thing we can do for them. Although it breaks our hearts!
> Junek


But as your sister obviously found it can be so hard making the decision!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> He's gorgeous and a large cat! He reminds me of the one my daughter had....
> JuneK


And unfortunately pushing up the daisies now-I was lucky that Fale was still here to help me. Sometimes even now he forgets that Gin has gone- he loved the old boy!


----------



## Lurker 2

blavell said:


> Hi - I'm in St. Paul & I'm so worried about anyone that has to go out on Sun. & Mon. Be very careful & make sure you have plenty of warm clothes & emergency equipment with you when you go. I'll be home praying for everyone that has to go out into the elements. Good luck!


I know you are worried, but none the less, welcome to the Tea Party!


----------



## martina

It is cold here today, but the wind and rain have stopped for now, but more is on the way tomorrow. I think we are all going to have to learn Ark building if this carries on . Done nothing today apart from use my I pad as am still in the post holiday blues stage. Will get cracking on Monday, hopefully. Stay safe all in whatever weather you are experiencing.


----------



## martina

nan.0803 said:


> I've not been on before.
> I also like historical novels by Ken Follett.


I like his books too. Welcome.


----------



## gottastch

blavell said:


> Hi - I'm in St. Paul & I'm so worried about anyone that has to go out on Sun. & Mon. Be very careful & make sure you have plenty of warm clothes & emergency equipment with you when you go. I'll be home praying for everyone that has to go out into the elements. Good luck!


Hi blavell - yes, we have sleeping bags, the coffee can and candles ready to go plus extra clothes - boots, hats/scarves, etc. We are going to drive the newer of the cars and the route we are taking has small towns every 10 miles or so. We will let the car warm up and will hit the road. Pacer will be colder than we will be...I think the actual temps will be in the teens to 20's below zero F. but it is the wicked wind that will do all the damage...-40 to -60 for us and -50 to -70 for Pacer - ugh! Thank goodness the governor had the sense to close things down for Monday and maybe schools will be 2 hours late on Tuesday too...have to see how it all plays out.

Thanks everyone for your concern. Made the trip to the grocery store so we are stocked up. I feel bad that DH will have to go to work but such is life in Minnesota, during the winter


----------



## pacer

PurpleFi said:


> I would love to but Mr P does not do flying :thumbdown:


Let him know that flying is quicker than swimming with the sharks.


----------



## iamsam

I had a friend that used to live in cannes - he talked about the jelly fish and how it really was no fun swimming because of it. I would probably stay very close to shore. just laying on the beach reading a good book would be perfect - the hotel no doubt has a pool.

sam



nicho said:


> Pacer, I see Julie has answered you about some of the nasties in our waters in the northern parts of Australia. But I don't think she mentioned the marine stingers that are prevalent in the Whitsundays - the deadly box jellyfish and the painful Irukandji jellyfish. We did manage a couple of refreshing swims with no problems. "They" say the sharks up there are so well fed that they have no need to bother the humans! Not so sure that is true. When we arrived at Whitehaven, we were standing at the water's edge talking to a young couple from St. Louis and we saw a small shark, maybe 20" long, swim by. Caused some excitement, but we all went swimming! Later that day, back on Hamilton Island, a smallish stingray was cruising amongst swimmers at the main beach. Makes life interesting!
> 
> Sam, to answer your question, it is warm up there all year round. Their winters are very mild - to people from colder climates more like summer than winter. You would love it!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Me, too...my book shelves are full of Ken Follet, Michael Connolly, John Grisham, Robert Ludlum, James Patterson...see a pattern here?



nan.0803 said:


> I've not been on before.
> I also like historical novels by Ken Follett.


----------



## nittergma

Hello Nan and Charlotte, welcome to the tea party. Hope you enjoy being with us!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Welcome to all of our new visitors - love hearing from you -- I have a dandelion tea that I'm drinking and offering to anyone who would like a taste. I find with this cold weather, I like to keep inside warm too...and can only take so much hot chocolate.

It's warm for us today (25F) and are expecting snow and more wind and colder temperatures starting later today and through Monday. DH has gone out to pick up some videos and provisions in case we get stuck inside. We have a back up generator that we plug our refrigerator and furnace into and our neighbor has a full-house generator that he says we can tap into also if need be, so I'm not worried about loss of power.

I'm planning on hunkering down and just doing some serious knitting. The Christmas decorations will come down next weekend.

We're getting excited -- new granddaughter is due within the next few weeks. First granddaughter was 8 days late so we're hoping this one comes on time.

Seeing the pictures of all our weather extremes - from 112F to -30F below is quite amazing - and then all the rain and wind in UK and Scotland and Ireland--Mother Nature is sure making herself known.


----------



## pacer

Welcome to the tea party Charlotte80 and Nan.0803. It is always a pleasure to hear from new people as well as the regulars. You will find this group to be very caring and love to eat as much as knitting or crocheting. Some weeks I have to skim over the entries due to my busy life. 

Nicho...the islands and water looks so inviting, but I would be hesitant to swim with sharks, jellyfish, stingrays and the other dangerous wildlife that hang out there. Certainly is beautiful though. Today we have slightly warmer weather, still below freezing but tolerable. This evening we are suppose to get the weather that gottastch is currently experiencing so the next few days will be a challenge. I have plenty to do if I get stuck at home for a day or two. Plenty of food in the house and cars are gassed up. We are as ready as we can be. I even took Matthew to get some gloves as he was wearing a thin pair of store knit gloves when needed. What he picked out will leave a gap exposing skin so he wants me to knit a small piece to cover that area. Time to be inventive today. I will figure out something to help him.

Gwen...praying for Hannah's safe return. Hopefully she gets out before the weather gets ugly again there. I am thinking she will be okay flying today, but tomorrow could be a totally different problem.


----------



## nittergma

Blavell, welcome! It's nice to have several new ones join us! 
nicho, I'm sure if I ever visit Australia swimming will not be on my list! even though I love swimming in the ocean.


----------



## pacer

blavell said:


> Hi - I'm in St. Paul & I'm so worried about anyone that has to go out on Sun. & Mon. Be very careful & make sure you have plenty of warm clothes & emergency equipment with you when you go. I'll be home praying for everyone that has to go out into the elements. Good luck!


Welcome to the tea party today. I have been praying for the people in Minnesota as I know that the bad stuff has already ventured into your area. We are due to get hit around 7 PM tonight and on into the next few days. I told my niece to keep that stuff on her side of the lake, but I don't think that will be our luck. We are as ready as we can be for it so now it is just a matter of dealing with whatever comes our way.


----------



## pacer

gottastch said:


> Hi blavell - yes, we have sleeping bags, the coffee can and candles ready to go plus extra clothes - boots, hats/scarves, etc. We are going to drive the newer of the cars and the route we are taking has small towns every 10 miles or so. We will let the car warm up and will hit the road. Pacer will be colder than we will be...I think the actual temps will be in the teens to 20's below zero F. but it is the wicked wind that will do all the damage...-40 to -60 for us and -50 to -70 for Pacer - ugh! Thank goodness the governor had the sense to close things down for Monday and maybe schools will be 2 hours late on Tuesday too...have to see how it all plays out.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your concern. Made the trip to the grocery store so we are stocked up. I feel bad that DH will have to go to work but such is life in Minnesota, during the winter


We have 17 weather alerts for our section of the state and they go all the way to Jan. 7th. No reports of shutting anything down yet so we just have to wait and see what develops. My work has only shut down one day in the past decade due to weather so I don't count on that happening. I must always be prepared to attempt making it into work. We do live close enough to Lake Michigan that we sometimes get the lake effect snow. Many times it tapers off about 5 miles west of us and we get the tail end of the lake effect stuff. Good thing we did not move further west of here. Thanks for thinking of us. I have not endured such cold windchills in many years so that will be the worse for me. My DH will struggle with that more than the boys and myself as he hates the cold.


----------



## gottastch

pacer said:


> We have 17 weather alerts for our section of the state and they go all the way to Jan. 7th. No reports of shutting anything down yet so we just have to wait and see what develops. My work has only shut down one day in the past decade due to weather so I don't count on that happening. I must always be prepared to attempt making it into work. We do live close enough to Lake Michigan that we sometimes get the lake effect snow. Many times it tapers off about 5 miles west of us and we get the tail end of the lake effect stuff. Good thing we did not move further west of here. Thanks for thinking of us. I have not endured such cold windchills in many years so that will be the worse for me. My DH will struggle with that more than the boys and myself as he hates the cold.


Prayers for you too, Pacer!!!!!


----------



## agnescr

Hello quiet day here,hope there has been some improvement in the weather where ever you are,the plumber finally turned up at 15:45 today so i now have heating and hot water wooohooo,thankfully the weather here has been mild for January 5 c so with a heater on it has not been to bad

I came across this picture on Deramore site/facebook and thought what a great photo


----------



## machriste

Just adding my 2 cents worth from Minnesota--even Tues. am temps in Mpls. are predicted to be -22 degrees (air temp.) And with a little wind...I hate to even think about it. Jack has an appnt. Tues. am with the Radiation oncologist. Leaving will be OK, because our cars are in an underground heated garaged, but coming home, getting into a car that's been sitting for a while will be cold! Jack has really had a hard time managing the cold after his chemo. We've learned about many unexpected side affects!!

I mistakenly washed my phone in a pocket of my jeans yesterday, so it's resting in rice right now, but i'm not hopeful. I don't think the agitation and rinse cycle did it any good. Probably need to make a quick trip to the T-Mobil store later this afternoon.

The wing-span is gorgeous!! Love the colors.

Stay safe and warm everyone.

If you have a Trader Joe's near you, here's a very quick and easy soup recipe just sent to me by a friend:

1 pkg. Chimichiri Rice
1 pkg. grilled chicken
1 box (32 ozs ?) chicken stock

Probably wouldn't be too hard to sub if you don't have a store near you.


----------



## ChrisEl

If you have a Trader Joe's near you, here's a very quick and easy soup recipe just sent to me by a friend:

1 pkg. Chimichiri Rice
1 pkg. grilled chicken
1 box (32 ozs ?) chicken stock



My kind of recipe...I love Trader Joe's and always try their samples....have gotten some good cooking ideas that way.


----------



## gottastch

machriste said:


> Just adding my 2 cents worth from Minnesota--even Tues. am temps in Mpls. are predicted to be -22 degrees (air temp.) And with a little wind...I hate to even think about it. Jack has an appnt. Tues. am with the Radiation oncologist. Leaving will be OK, because our cars are in an underground heated garaged, but coming home, getting into a car that's been sitting for a while will be cold! Jack has really had a hard time managing the cold after his chemo. We've learned about many unexpected side affects!!
> 
> I mistakenly washed my phone in a pocket of my jeans yesterday, so it's resting in rice right now, but i'm not hopeful. I don't think the agitation and rinse cycle did it any good. Probably need to make a quick trip to the T-Mobil store later this afternoon.
> 
> The wing-span is gorgeous!! Love the colors.
> 
> Stay safe and warm everyone.
> 
> If you have a Trader Joe's near you, here's a very quick and easy soup recipe just sent to me by a friend:
> 
> 1 pkg. Chimichiri Rice
> 1 pkg. grilled chicken
> 1 box (32 ozs ?) chicken stock
> 
> Probably wouldn't be too hard to sub if you don't have a store near you.


You and DH stay safe on Tuesday!!! Sorry about your phone...might be the way I am able to get a replacement for our phone with the ghost in it - LOL. DH left it on and it has now decided that his parents is the number it wants to call out of the blue...was my brother until I deleted his number and entered it back in...weird thing!!!! Love the Trader Joe's recipe


----------



## ChrisEl

Charlotte80 said:


> Hello to Sam and everyone, I'm not sure if I have ever posted on the Tea Party before; but I drop in and read whenever I have some time every week. I was just reading about the no-bake cookies and thought that some might like to have my favorite cookie recipe.
> 
> The Kifli recipe sounds just delicious. Thank you for sharing it---I will save it to try soon.
> At a neighborhood white elephant Christmas gift exchange I got a candy assortment---an enormous candy bar (claimed by a friend); a huge TootsiePop containing 12 smaller ones inside; and a big candy cane---just huge, didn't know what to do with it. Then I remembered the Chocolate Crinkle Cookies someone (NanaCaren maybe?) posted---so if I crush the candy cane with a hammer I can make those. Actually I can probably make batch after batch...


----------



## Pup lover

They have increased our snowfall to 10 inches over today and tomorrow, hasnt started yet. DH lost the scarf I made him a couple years ago. Left it at the bar one if his friends owns, talked to him it was there went to get it its gone, JT said he would talk to everyone and find it. It was one if the first things I knitted and was acrylic so not expensive. He has already picked out two new patterns so will find yarns and make him a couple new ones.

Decorations are down, got a dozen quart jars of laundry soap started and have been knitting away. Need to try reading and knitting so I can get more reading done. The voice on my kindle just isnt enjoyable to listen to, too computerized.

Everyone stay warm/cool and dry!!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Hello quiet day here,hope there has been some improvement in the weather where ever you are,the plumber finally turned up at 15:45 today so i now have heating and hot water wooohooo,thankfully the weather here has been mild for January 5 c so with a heater on it has not been to bad
> 
> I came across this picture on Deramore site/facebook and thought what a great photo


Is he supposed to be knitting another foot, on that vast stocking!!!!!!!!!

So glad your water supply is restored! One comes to rely on the 'mod cons'!


----------



## gottastch

Spider said:


> We are north of gattastch . The weather has been not nice. The gov has shut down school for Monday and our community has called pretty much everything off since last night when the sleet and snow and wind hit. Today the temps start dropping. Our actual temp is supposed to be -35 blow F with the wind chills hitting -50 or -60. I don't think I will even try to go to work on Momday. So I am glad to be home for a few days and have lots of projects needing to be done. So marking my place.


You be careful, Spider, and don't go out if you don't have too...especially dangerous temps/wind chill in your area. We had a little freezing rain last night but only for a few minutes - thank goodness. Be safe, my sister!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Just adding my 2 cents worth from Minnesota--even Tues. am temps in Mpls. are predicted to be -22 degrees (air temp.) And with a little wind...I hate to even think about it. Jack has an appnt. Tues. am with the Radiation oncologist. Leaving will be OK, because our cars are in an underground heated garaged, but coming home, getting into a car that's been sitting for a while will be cold! Jack has really had a hard time managing the cold after his chemo. We've learned about many unexpected side affects!!
> 
> I mistakenly washed my phone in a pocket of my jeans yesterday, so it's resting in rice right now, but i'm not hopeful. I don't think the agitation and rinse cycle did it any good. Probably need to make a quick trip to the T-Mobil store later this afternoon.
> 
> The wing-span is gorgeous!! Love the colors.
> 
> Stay safe and warm everyone.


It does sound as if it is going to have to be a new phone, somehow!
All the best for your motoring!
No problem here, keeping warm- it is a matter of trying to keep cool!
Cloudy day- but certainly not cold!


----------



## Pup lover

machriste said:


> Just adding my 2 cents worth from Minnesota--even Tues. am temps in Mpls. are predicted to be -22 degrees (air temp.) And with a little wind...I hate to even think about it. Jack has an appnt. Tues. am with the Radiation oncologist. Leaving will be OK, because our cars are in an underground heated garaged, but coming home, getting into a car that's been sitting for a while will be cold! Jack has really had a hard time managing the cold after his chemo. We've learned about many unexpected side affects!!
> 
> I mistakenly washed my phone in a pocket of my jeans yesterday, so it's resting in rice right now, but i'm not hopeful. I don't think the agitation and rinse cycle did it any good. Probably need to make a quick trip to the T-Mobil store later this afternoon.
> 
> The wing-span is gorgeous!! Love the colors.
> 
> Stay safe and warm everyone.
> 
> If you have a Trader Joe's near you, here's a very quick and easy soup recipe just sent to me by a friend:
> 
> 1 pkg. Chimichiri Rice
> 1 pkg. grilled chicken
> 1 box (32 ozs ?) chicken stock
> 
> Probably wouldn't be too hard to sub if you don't have a store near you.


Love Trader Joes unfortunately not one close by. I had many cold issues with my chemo last year also. The hand warmers feet warmers that hunters use were helpful when going out and when getting chemo as the arm iv was in would get really cold., found them at Walmart inexpensive. At home I was always bundled in layers and blankets with my heating pad. Got very tired of drinking hot things cause couldn't drink anything even room temp was too cold. Prayers for and Jack hope you can find some things that will help him deal with the cold. I understand what he's going through. Hugs for you both


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> They have increased our snowfall to 10 inches over today and tomorrow, hasnt started yet. DH lost the scarf I made him a couple years ago. Left it at the bar one if his friends owns, talked to him it was there went to get it its gone, JT said he would talk to everyone and find it. It was one if the first things I knitted and was acrylic so not expensive. He has already picked out two new patterns so will find yarns and make him a couple new ones.
> 
> Decorations are down, got a dozen quart jars of laundry soap started and have been knitting away. Need to try reading and knitting so I can get more reading done. The voice on my kindle just isnt enjoyable to listen to, too computerized.
> 
> Everyone stay warm/cool and dry!!


So you have been knitting a very much shorter time, than I had realised! Good luck for making the replacement scarves- Hope they don't get lost!


----------



## Pup lover

Welcome to the new people! Come back often we are here all week and we live new company!

Julie, I have only been knitting 3 years. When my Granny passed no-one else in the family is crafty at all, I had been sewing and doing cross stitch for years so they gave me all her stuff and I took a free two hour class at a lys in Bloomington and have been addicted ever since! Wish I could have shared this with her but I'm sure she's proud her things are loved and used. At family get togethers she did not knit when we were all together.


----------



## jknappva

blavell said:


> Hi - I'm in St. Paul & I'm so worried about anyone that has to go out on Sun. & Mon. Be very careful & make sure you have plenty of warm clothes & emergency equipment with you when you go. I'll be home praying for everyone that has to go out into the elements. Good luck![
> 
> Welcome to the tea party. I don't remember seeing you before. I hope you enjoy your visit and come back often.
> Stay safe in all of your cold, snowy weather.
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I had a friend that used to live in cannes - he talked about the jelly fish and how it really was no fun swimming because of it. I would probably stay very close to shore. just laying on the beach reading a good book would be perfect - the hotel no doubt has a pool.
> 
> sam


We also have jelly fish in the rivers in Va, too. It's bad swimming the last of July and in August. Once the waters get really warm...they're out in full force. No fun!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

that sounds like a good dinner to me.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I have the opposite problem, air con is having problems staying cool as temp has hit 42C. It is very hot, so opted not to cook a hot meal for dinner. Menu was changed to banana splits for dinner, not the healthiest choice but cold.


----------



## iamsam

I certainly did something wrong even though I used a candy thermometer - so I buy my fudge and bake my own cookies. lol

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> sounds like you boiled it to hard ball, not soft ball, Sam. So you have toffeed it!


----------



## iamsam

is that a dry heat or do you have a lot of humidity with that? humidity always makes it seem hotter than it actually is.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Latest weather report had us at 45C which is 112F I believe. Now am not surprised air con blew up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Welcome to the new people! Come back often we are here all week and we live new company!
> 
> Julie, I have only been knitting 3 years. When my Granny passed no-one else in the family is crafty at all, I had been sewing and doing cross stitch for years so they gave me all her stuff and I took a free two hour class at a lys in Bloomington and have been addicted ever since! Wish I could have shared this with her but I'm sure she's proud her things are loved and used. At family get togethers she did not knit when we were all together.


Do you have any of your cross stitching you could share?- I want to work on some of mine- I have a magnifying glass with my OTT lamp (not OTT by brand- just by design!) I did a lot when my daughter first died- I found it quite comforting. How fortunate you were that your Granny lived so long- I was 21 only, when my last Granny died.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I certainly did something wrong even though I used a candy thermometer - so I buy my fudge and bake my own cookies. lol
> 
> sam


Fair enough! I should make some and email it to you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

it is 30° here today - at least for right now - there is a really stiff wind blowing which makes it feel pretty bitter outside. gary was replacing a bulb in his back lights and his cheeks were pretty rosy when he went inside.

we are to get snow tonight and into tomorrow - I have heard anywhere from three to ten inches - it will blow and drift so it hardly matters how much we get - we will get what we get - we never get as much as they predict anyhow.

Heidi is doing the regular weekly shopping - I guess traffic in town is really bad - took alex half an hour to do a five minute drive. everyone it seems is in panic mode. just how long are they expecting to be snowed in? lol Heidi said the Kroger lot was totally full - as it was yesterday also.

joy - nittergma - what predictions have you heard since you are in direct line usually with what we get.

I will just hole up and be fine - no where I need to be. 

gary took the chidren sled riding this afternoon - guess they had a good time. Heidi had made hot chocolate for them to take along. they went out by our reservoir where there is a steep hill to slide down. they should have someone there to carry you and your sled back up the hill. lol

need to read a few pages yet so will get busy.

sam


----------



## iamsam

the more I think about it I think I would lay on the beach - maybe wade ankle deep and swim in the hotel pool. lol

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Mmmm snakes, sharks, stingrays, stingers, jellyfish, toad fish, moray eels, and we still go swimming in the ocean.


----------



## iamsam

wow - those are some big waves coming into shore. I suppose if you lived there you would get used to it. it looks freezing cold which it is I realize - but the water just looks so cold.

sam



KateB said:


> I was Julie! Most of these little fishing villages around the coast have houses built right on the sea front. I can only guess that it was for convenience of getting to your boat? Also most cottages are built with very thick walls and small windows to withstand the elements - must have worked as they're still there all these years later! We always have problems at this time of year as there's a very high tide and when this is coupled with a high wind (also common at this time of year) that's when we have floods. In Largs they have built new breakwaters and put up a new bit of sea wall and that has made a difference. In years gone by there have been swans and people in canoes paddling in some of the streets near the front, and once DH got 'stranded' in the pub......not so stranded mind you that his pal couldn't wade out three times to move his car away from the water! We have a bit of the road out of town which is right next to the sea and that was closed for a few hours at high tide the other day. The problem is not just the flooding, but the waves throw up rocks and debris onto the road too.


----------



## iamsam

are you far enough inland not to be bothered by this Valerie?

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Portpatrick is directly opposite the coast that includes Ballyhalbert and the seas there were just as in Portpatrick. The houses on the shore roads in each village are equally close to the sea.


----------



## iamsam

maybe a cruise to new York city and then you could drive to see us.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I would love to but Mr P does not do flying :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam

well - they needed the car to be available when they were no longer stranded kate. and since they were already at the pub .......

sam



KateB said:


> I was Julie! Most of these little fishing villages around the coast have houses built right on the sea front. I can only guess that it was for convenience of getting to your boat? Also most cottages are built with very thick walls and small windows to withstand the elements - must have worked as they're still there all these years later! We always have problems at this time of year as there's a very high tide and when this is coupled with a high wind (also common at this time of year) that's when we have floods. In Largs they have built new breakwaters and put up a new bit of sea wall and that has made a difference. In years gone by there have been swans and people in canoes paddling in some of the streets near the front, and once DH got 'stranded' in the pub......not so stranded mind you that his pal couldn't wade out three times to move his car away from the water! We have a bit of the road out of town which is right next to the sea and that was closed for a few hours at high tide the other day. The problem is not just the flooding, but the waves throw up rocks and debris onto the road too.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you wanda - I'm still waiting for my oomph to come back - maybe later this evening I will pick up the baby kimono to work on. I really want to start a cardigan for me but think I need to finish a couple of ufo's before I start anything new.

sam



wwrightson said:


> Sam,
> It's so good to see you back and improving. Don't worry about sleeping too much. Your body is continuing to recover and will let you know when you've rested enough. You'll know when it's time to pick your needles up again.
> 
> I got back my knitting oomph after Christmas was over. It's nice after two months of looking at two unfinished projects and wishing I wanted to work on them. With about five projects waiting in bags from last year, a recently requested pair of civil war socks for older son and all of the upcoming workshops that each sound so interesting, I'm happy to be picking up my needles again. I'm a little skeptical about those socks, since I've never done socks before and only worked with double-pointed needles once and didn't find it a particularly pleasant experience.
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe, healthy and happy week.
> Wanda


----------



## Bonnie7591

nan.0803 said:


> I've not been on before.
> I also like historical novels by Ken Follett.


I like his as well. Have you read anything by Conn Iggulden? He has written a series about Ghingis Khan, wolf of the Plains & Lords of the Bow are the ,2 I have read but there are more I want to get from the librairy. They are both very good.


----------



## iamsam

that does sound good chris - thanks for sharing.

sam



ChrisEl said:


> DD is about to leave for school but before she does she is co-hosting a bridal shower. This is one of the dishes she just made. It is really gooddifferent.thought I would share it. It is so cold here (for us)part of that same cold wave hitting many parts of the country. Guess hot soup and books, puzzles, and knitting are called for. Thanks to all for the good soup suggestions.
> I just started reading Medicus by Ruth Downie. Got it as a deal on Amazon. It is a mystery novel about a Roman doctor serving in Britannia, one of the remote outposts of the Roman Empire. Interesting and fun to read. I noticed on the authors Amazon page that she writes: Absolutely none of the medical advice in the Ruso books should be followed. Roman and Greek doctors were very wise about many things but they were also known to prescribe donkey dung and boiled cockroaches. I suppose some of our practices may seem odd from that many years away
> Pear Jam
> 4 ripe pears diced
> 2 sprigs fresh rosemary
> juice of 1 lemon
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1/2 cup water
> Combine the pears, rosemary, lemon juice, sugar and water in a medium saucepan. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to low and simmer, uncovered, until thickened, about an hour. Stir occasionally to keep it from sticking. Good over crackers/baguettes with goat cheese or cream cheese. Store in refrigerator.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too...my book shelves are full of Ken Follet, Michael Connolly, John Grisham, Robert Ludlum, James Patterson...see a pattern here?


Looks like we have the same taste in books. One of my friends likes to teaseme that unless someone dies in the first 10 pages I won't bother to read it. I like the thrillers. I like Clive Cussler, somewhat far-fetched but good stories.


----------



## iamsam

the cat food is on the counter top here for the same reason - it really gets full when all four cats want to eat at the same time. one will eat a little while the others mill around - then another one will get the bowl - they seem to take turns until everyone has had all they want. Heidi tends to come unglued when she see it. lol

sam



jknappva said:


> When we had a dog and two cats, (all right, everyone cringe!!!LOL!) the cats were fed on one side of the kitchen bar or the dog would eat all of both their bowls plus his.
> Dogs are never full!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam

wise woman spider - you stay inside and stay warm.

sam



Spider said:


> We are north of gattastch . The weather has been not nice. The gov has shut down school for Monday and our community has called pretty much everything off since last night when the sleet and snow and wind hit. Today the temps start dropping. Our actual temp is supposed to be -35 blow F with the wind chills hitting -50 or -60. I don't think I will even try to go to work on Momday. So I am glad to be home for a few days and have lots of projects needing to be done. So marking my place.


----------



## iamsam

I have an idea the roots of the building are pretty deep.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I sometimes wonder what will happen in places like Dubai where they have built so high on sand!?


----------



## Bonnie7591

gottastch said:


> Prayers for you too, Pacer!!!!!


Do your cars have block heaters in them there? When it get this cold, we plug ours in so the vehicles will start but I have not heard of my relatives in Ontario having them.one of our South African doctors gave us quite a laugh at the hospital when he wanted to know how we got the vehicles close enough for the plug on the front of the car to reach the plug-in on the side of the house. I guess he didn't know about extension cords :lol:


----------



## iamsam

and patience

sam



nittergma said:


> I Sam and everyone, I'm just stopping in to say, I've got grandkids this weekend so I don't know how much I'll be on. I'll read a little when I can. (I need LOTS of energy and COFFEE)


----------



## iamsam

I missed you nan - how did I do that? but absolutely - welcome to the knitting tea party - we love having new people join in our conversations - lots of fun hearing what they are doing and facts about where they live. we always have fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table so do stop by anytime - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hello Nan, I don't remember you posting before on the tea party- Sam will welcome you himself, when he comes on line- meantime lovely to see you and do feel free to come back!


----------



## Bonnie7591

[quote
gary took the chidren sled riding this afternoon - guess they had a good time. Heidi had made hot chocolate for them to take along. they went out by our reservoir where there is a steep hill to slide down. they should have someone there to carry you and your sled back up the hill. lol

need to read a few pages yet so will get busy.

sam[/quote]

Here the kids always think someone with a snowmobile should go along to pull them back up the hill. We have a steep driveway so the little ones can use it to sled when the weather is warmer


----------



## iamsam

charlotte80 - we are so glad you stopped by and thank you for the recipe - it sounds really good - I love filled cookies. since you have been reading us you know we are here all week - so stop in as often as you can - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Charlotte80 said:


> Hello to Sam and everyone, I'm not sure if I have ever posted on the Tea Party before; but I drop in and read whenever I have some time every week. I was just reading about the no-bake cookies and thought that some might like to have my favorite cookie recipe.
> These little cookies have become a tradition with my family for Christmas. I know that it is too late for this Christmas but was just reading cookie recipes posted by other KPers and thought some might like to try this one. They are a hit any time of the year, not just at Christmas. LOL
> 
> Kifli
> 1 cup butter or Margarine 1 Tbs. sugar
> 3 cups flour 1/2 cup milk or cream
> 3 egg yolks 1/4 tsp. Vanilla
> 1 packet yeast
> 
> Cut flour and margarine together with pastry blender, dissolve yeast in warm milk, add sugar and vanilla, stir into flour mixture. Put on board with a little flour and knead well, until smooth. Divide into 3 equal balls. Roll each ball into a circle until dough is about 1/8 inch thick Cut each circle into12 triangles. Place a small amount of filling on each wedge and roll into a crescent shape. Place on greased cookie sheet and allow to sit for 20 minutes.
> Brush tops of crescents with beaten egg. Bake in 350o oven until lightly browned. Sprinkle powdered sugar on top after removing from oven.
> 
> Filling
> 
> 3 egg whites 2 Cup ground walnuts
> ½ cup sugar 1/4 tsp. Vanilla
> 
> Beat egg whites, until stiff adding sugar a tablespoon at a time. Fold in nuts and Vanilla. Use for Kifli filling.


----------



## iamsam

now I find your name - I wasn't far enough - good - I didn't miss you. we do like new people in our conversations nan so do join us as often as you can.

I too like ken follett - so exciting his novels - my favorite kind next to mysteries - I also like le clare'.

that is spelled wrong I think.

sam



nan.0803 said:


> I've not been on before.
> I also like historical novels by Ken Follett.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've never tried the no-bake cookies, but will now need to try those and the Kifli ones. Sure sound good. We saw a candy store in the mall that had large everything---a box of Nerds that was the size of a large shipping carton. We didn't get anything in there because we don't need that much of candy around---even at Holiday time. The candy cane crushed and put over anything will be good - great for coffee, hot chocolate, sugar cookies, chocolate cookies, etc. Great idea.



ChrisEl said:


> Charlotte80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to Sam and everyone, I'm not sure if I have ever posted on the Tea Party before; but I drop in and read whenever I have some time every week. I was just reading about the no-bake cookies and thought that some might like to have my favorite cookie recipe.
> 
> The Kifli recipe sounds just delicious. Thank you for sharing it---I will save it to try soon.
> At a neighborhood white elephant Christmas gift exchange I got a candy assortment---an enormous candy bar (claimed by a friend); a huge TootsiePop containing 12 smaller ones inside; and a big candy cane---just huge, didn't know what to do with it. Then I remembered the Chocolate Crinkle Cookies someone (NanaCaren maybe?) posted---so if I crush the candy cane with a hammer I can make those. Actually I can probably make batch after batch...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party blavell - we have been hearing about your weather there in the twin cities - I think I would definitely be hibernating.

we are here all week blavell so do join us again - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



blavell said:


> Hi - I'm in St. Paul & I'm so worried about anyone that has to go out on Sun. & Mon. Be very careful & make sure you have plenty of warm clothes & emergency equipment with you when you go. I'll be home praying for everyone that has to go out into the elements. Good luck!


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> joy - nittergma - what predictions have you heard since you are in direct line usually with what we get.
> 
> sam


Sam, at the moment the sun is continuing to shine rather brightly; the winds are calm, finally; outside temp is expected to reach nearly 30F; and the house is cold--thermostat sitting at 69 degrees inside. (A nice bit of good news--maybe--the electric company estimated our bill last month at the highest ever. This month's statement indicates that we still have $45 credit on the account. Yea!!)

Temps are supposed to drop through the evening and to slide some more from whatever we reach in the 20s tonight. Air temps are predicted to continue to drop through tomorrow to a record of -15F by Monday morning. I expect that local schools will be closed on Monday and Tuesday when the morning bus time is expected be be at least -8F.

My car in the garage has not been turned on since we got home from church last Sunday, so Don started it up this morning. Every thing seems all right for now. It now seems that our 16-day Christmas break may turn into an 18-day break.

Tim is bored out of his gourd now; by Wednesday morning he could be really silly.

Hope Bentley is improving after the trip to Dr.'s.

All y'all take care of yourselves.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

sending you lots of positive loving energy martina - it is easy to feel down after the excitement of the holidays - especially when you can spend it with family as you did - hopefully Monday will see a surge of energy in you ready to face the new year. hang in there - just remember - we have your back.

sam



martina said:


> It is cold here today, but the wind and rain have stopped for now, but more is on the way tomorrow. I think we are all going to have to learn Ark building if this carries on . Done nothing today apart from use my I pad as am still in the post holiday blues stage. Will get cracking on Monday, hopefully. Stay safe all in whatever weather you are experiencing.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> good to hear from you wanda - I'm still waiting for my oomph to come back - maybe later this evening I will pick up the baby kimono to work on. I really want to start a cardigan for me but think I need to finish a couple of ufo's before I start anything new.
> 
> sam


At least you have the excuse of having been sick. My oomph seems to have gone somewhere the past few days too. I hope it comes back soon, maybe it is the short days & grey afternoon we are having but I sure haven't got much done.it was so sunny this morning, I thought it would be nice for a walk but with the wind chill at -42, I don't think so.
I have been doing my garden seed order this afternoon, I know some of you must think I'm nuts but at the end of Feb when I want to start my flowers the seeds will be here. Has anyone used Mosquito Dunks? You are supposed to throw them in any standing water in your yard & it will kill the mosquito larve with some biological thing that doesn't affect plants, fish or wildlife. I ordered some, will be interesting to see if they work, I just want them for the rainbarrel & water trough I have beside the garden.
Well, I have stew in the oven, better go make biscuits to go with it for supper.


----------



## iamsam

that is a very cute picture agnes. what kind of weather are you having?

sam



agnescr said:


> Hello quiet day here,hope there has been some improvement in the weather where ever you are,the plumber finally turned up at 15:45 today so i now have heating and hot water wooohooo,thankfully the weather here has been mild for January 5 c so with a heater on it has not been to bad
> 
> I came across this picture on Deramore site/facebook and thought what a great photo


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do your cars have block heaters in them there? When it get this cold, we plug ours in so the vehicles will start but I have not heard of my relatives in Ontario having them.one of our South African doctors gave us quite a laugh at the hospital when he wanted to know how we got the vehicles close enough for the plug on the front of the car to reach the plug-in on the side of the house. I guess he didn't know about extension cords :lol:


I think it would be very hard in our winters to be without block heaters in the motor. We are enjoying our heated seats in our new Toyota -- I always said we would never buy them but the car had them in and so we good it. They are WONDERUL! make us thaw out from clearing off the car really quickly. We have an outside parking stall, not a garage and we sure miss inside parking. My nieces and Nephews all have block heaters - I think they are common through all of Canada and the northern states. could be wrong though.

Newfoundland is really getting it right now and also the other Maritime Provinces -- Actually it is rather nice here -- we are used to the cold and it isn't bitter and it is sunny today --22C - 7.6F . not sure about the windchill but it isn't too bad - watching the smoke there appears to be some wind.Be careful everyone.


----------



## iamsam

you could also throw the pieces into a blender chris. they should freeze well so you wouldn't need to use them all at one time.

sam



ChrisEl said:


> Charlotte80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to Sam and everyone, I'm not sure if I have ever posted on the Tea Party before; but I drop in and read whenever I have some time every week. I was just reading about the no-bake cookies and thought that some might like to have my favorite cookie recipe.
> 
> The Kifli recipe sounds just delicious. Thank you for sharing it---I will save it to try soon.
> At a neighborhood white elephant Christmas gift exchange I got a candy assortment---an enormous candy bar (claimed by a friend); a huge TootsiePop containing 12 smaller ones inside; and a big candy cane---just huge, didn't know what to do with it. Then I remembered the Chocolate Crinkle Cookies someone (NanaCaren maybe?) posted---so if I crush the candy cane with a hammer I can make those. Actually I can probably make batch after batch...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have any of your cross stitching you could share?- I want to work on some of mine- I have a magnifying glass with my OTT lamp (not OTT by brand- just by design!) I did a lot when my daughter first died- I found it quite comforting. How fortunate you were that your Granny lived so long- I was 21 only, when my last Granny died.


My other grandma had had strokes and couldnt talk or do anything for herself and she passed when I was 12 I didnt know either one of my grandpas one died the year before I was born and the other before I was a year old, so Granny was the only grandparent I had. She was 89 when she passed.


----------



## iamsam

what recipe are you using for you laundry soap?

sam



Pup lover said:


> They have increased our snowfall to 10 inches over today and tomorrow, hasnt started yet. DH lost the scarf I made him a couple years ago. Left it at the bar one if his friends owns, talked to him it was there went to get it its gone, JT said he would talk to everyone and find it. It was one if the first things I knitted and was acrylic so not expensive. He has already picked out two new patterns so will find yarns and make him a couple new ones.
> 
> Decorations are down, got a dozen quart jars of laundry soap started and have been knitting away. Need to try reading and knitting so I can get more reading done. The voice on my kindle just isnt enjoyable to listen to, too computerized.
> 
> Everyone stay warm/cool and dry!!


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi,everyone!Today it wasn't nearly as cold as it has been - got up to about 25F -tomorrow supposed to be above freezing. The temperatures will be up and down all week according to the local news - I'm hoping younger DD will be able to get over to babysit so that I don't have to go out! I guess we'll roll with the punches as usual in this family.
This morning Bob went out to go to a prayer breakfast and his car wouldn't start, so he took mine. When he got back he tried to jump-start his and it still wouldn't start. We decided that the cold snap had killed the 10-year old battery! We went out and did a little shopping and when we got home Bob called a place that sells batteries that is only a couple of miles away - they had one that was right for his car and the guy brought it to our house and installed it - NO CHARGE!! We couldn't believe it - we thought we'd have to get it and put it in ourselves - what great service! We'll be telling all our friends about this place.
Gonna go grab something to eat - eating early because we are going with DD#1 to see the second installment of the Hobbit movie. Julie, I know the movies are filmed in New Zealand - what spectacular scenery !!! I think I read that it is your South island where the mountains are - one of my dream trips is to go to Australia and New Zealand, but I'll have to win the lottery first!! Oh, well, until then I can watch the movies. 
Love and prayers to all, Paula


----------



## Pup lover

I have some pillow cases I think somewhere. I did many of those and gave the majority away and did many bibs and one crib blanket as gifts for friends when having kids. I will look to see what I have and get some pictures.


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie, I've cleared out the dribs and drabs of vegs from the fridge and started a pot of soup in the slow cooker. I'm thinking biscuits would go well for supper tonight, too.

I've done sewing and mending today and stopped for a bit to check in here. Those of you who have been colder since chemo, I recognize the problem, too. I am nearly 15 years in remission since my 2nd diagnosis with BR CA and am still cooler than most others and this time of year, here, it is truly cold for me.

Almost makes me long for the winter we were stationed at MCAS Yuma, AZ. Seventy-six degrees in February was not a bad day to be watching a parade out on the street, not at all!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> what recipe are you using for you laundry soap?
> 
> sam


I think Gottastch posted it super laundry sauce is what its called. Easy to do and works well as well as being MUCH cheaper than store bought.


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> that is a very cute picture agnes. what kind of weather are you having?
> 
> sam


Mild and wet Sam, we have not had any snow or even the predicted high winds,but maybe they blew themselves out before they reached the east coast...I live in Fife which is north of Edinbrugh


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I have an idea the roots of the building are pretty deep.
> 
> sam


They would have to be! to counter balance all that is on top!


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> When we had a dog and two cats, (all right, everyone cringe!!!LOL!) the cats were fed on one side of the kitchen bar or the dog would eat all of both their bowls plus his.
> Dogs are never full!
> JuneK


I can remember supervising meals for dm's cat (long haired persian) and the dog (chihuahua). Would have to hold 1 while putting down the other dish. Both were fed in laundry, 1 each side lf washer. Funny enough, both had dry kibble to munch on durung day but would frequently sample each others kibble.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I like to put them in a zip lock bag and smash/roll them with my rolling pin....then take out what I need and put the rest back in the refrigerator. I do this with graham crackers, Ritz crackers, etc. also.



thewren said:


> you could also throw the pieces into a blender chris. they should freeze well so you wouldn't need to use them all at one time.
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Now how did I do that! not concentrating I guess!
Joy- sorry to hear Tim is so bored- when does he go back to School? or is that the 18 day holiday you are talking of. I have one square knitted- which I need to block- I think I erred on the side of 'too small' but will crochet it to size!
We have cloud and a breeze, but still summer temperatures! That is good you are coming in ahead of the power bill- I like it that way round too.



jheiens said:


> Sam, at the moment the sun is continuing to shine rather brightly; the winds are calm, finally; outside temp is expected to reach nearly 30F; and the house is cold--thermostat sitting at 69 degrees inside. (A nice bit of good news--maybe--the electric company estimated our bill last month at the highest ever. This month's statement indicates that we still have $45 credit on the account. Yea!!)
> 
> Temps are supposed to drop through the evening and to slide some more from whatever we reach in the 20s tonight. Air temps are predicted to continue to drop through tomorrow to a record of -15F by Monday morning. I expect that local schools will be closed on Monday and Tuesday when the morning bus time is expected be be at least -8F.
> 
> My car in the garage has not been turned on since we got home from church last Sunday, so Don started it up this morning. Every thing seems all right for now. It now seems that our 16-day Christmas break may turn into an 18-day break.
> 
> Tim is bored out of his gourd now; by Wednesday morning he could be really silly.
> 
> Hope Bentley is improving after the trip to Dr.'s.
> 
> All y'all take care of yourselves.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## agnescr

Have finished blocking my latest shawl.. Tristano by Stevieland done in 100% Peruvian Highland fingering wool and now working on another of her creations the Liz Stole done in navy blue lace weight,just over half way done,when blocked it will be 70 inches long 18 inches wide,planning to have a look at the lace workshops too,when I can find the time

but am getting sock withdrawals so will start a pair soon


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> My other grandma had had strokes and couldnt talk or do anything for herself and she passed when I was 12 I didnt know either one of my grandpas one died the year before I was born and the other before I was a year old, so Granny was the only grandparent I had. She was 89 when she passed.


Sorry to hear that! Always the swings and round-a-bouts!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Pup lover said:


> I have heard that the smaller dig breeds are very hard to house train if not impossible to train. Pugs, Chihuahuas etc not sure why but I have heard that many times. Our cockapoo was very eady to train 2 days I think, Daisy the Bernese was another story she is very headstrong and she will hold it for forever even now though she will finally go on command when shes told we are going to work or its bedtime.


I can remember how stubborn dm's chi was to train. But after a few nose held near and but swatted followed being pushed through doggy door and it locked, he got the message. Cat never needed training, she only ever went outdoors or down shower stall drain.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi,everyone!Today it wasn't nearly as cold as it has been - got up to about 25F -tomorrow supposed to be above freezing. The temperatures will be up and down all week according to the local news - I'm hoping younger DD will be able to get over to babysit so that I don't have to go out! I guess we'll roll with the punches as usual in this family.
> This morning Bob went out to go to a prayer breakfast and his car wouldn't start, so he took mine. When he got back he tried to jump-start his and it still wouldn't start. We decided that the cold snap had killed the 10-year old battery! We went out ad did a little shopping and when we got home Bob called a place that sells batteries that is only a couple of miles away - they had one that was right for his car and the guy brought it to our house and installed it - NO CHARGE!! We couldn't believe it - we thought we'd have to get it and put it in ourselves - what great service! We'll be telling all our friends about this place.
> Gonna go grab something to eat - eating early because we are going with DD#1 to see the second installment of the Hobbit movie. Julie, I know the movies are filmed in New Zealand - what spectacular scenery !!! I think I read that it is your South island where the mountains are - one of my dream trips is to go to Australia and New Zealand, but I'll have to win the lottery first!! Oh, well, until then I can watch the movies.
> Love and prayers to all, Paula


Hobbiton is filmed in the North Island, at a town called Matamata in the Waikato- it is now a tourist attraction- the high mountains are all in the region of Queenstown, on Lake Wakatipu- some quite amazing vistas- I have tramped through the Routeburn Pass which is in that general location- well worth it if young and fit enough- although they do do tramps for the less able on the Milford Track- they carry your packs from hut to hut for you, but you pay of course!
I also need to win Lotto for my dreams- but although I follow it, now-a-days I seldom afford a ticket!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Have finished blocking my latest shawl.. Tristano by Stevieland done in 100% Peruvian Highland fingering wool and now working on another of her creations the Liz Stole done in navy blue lace weight,just over half way done,when blocked it will be 70 inches long 18 inches wide,planning to have a look at the lace workshops too,when I can find the time
> 
> but am getting sock withdrawals so will start a pair soon


Your work is so beautiful, Agnes 
Glad you have avoided the worst of the storm
I guess that means my friend Pam up in Daviot maybe OK?


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> But as your sister obviously found it can be so hard making the decision!


It is tough to make, but I cope by having another to cuddle.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Your work is so beautiful, Agnes
> Glad you have avoided the worst of the storm
> I guess that means my friend Pam up in Daviot maybe OK?


Thanks Julie
Might well have been Julie,could ask my niece up in Inverness how they fared next time she is on line


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> I can remember how stubborn dm's chi was to train. But after a few nose held near and but swatted followed being pushed through doggy door and it locked, he got the message. Cat never needed training, she only ever went outdoors or down shower stall drain.


Rufus, my old fellow, whom I had from approximately 6 weeks old, learned very quickly- we had a sea of Newspaper in the Laundry at first, which gradually got reduced in size, He learned very quickly that he did not like spending the night with that odour, and would wait till morning, took around 5 weeks for that to happen- a little longer with 'puddles' but not much, he was so good- he would 'toilet' when told. My last lot of cats were from the wild- and preferred to 'go' outside.


----------



## gottastch

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do your cars have block heaters in them there? When it get this cold, we plug ours in so the vehicles will start but I have not heard of my relatives in Ontario having them.one of our South African doctors gave us quite a laugh at the hospital when he wanted to know how we got the vehicles close enough for the plug on the front of the car to reach the plug-in on the side of the house. I guess he didn't know about extension cords :lol:


Hi Bonnie - we used to have block heaters when we had no garage where we lived but now, since we have the garage, it hasn't been a problem. That's funny about the South African doctors...wonder what they saw in their minds' eyes when they thought about how it looked?  One year, when we were living in the mobile home, we had a blizzard and when DH went to start the cars, nothing worked. He opened the hood and it was just solid snow. The gas line was frozen so he managed to dig himself under the car, undid the screws holding it in place and brought it into the house and put it in the bathtub, until it thawed out. Oh my, those were the days!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> It is tough to make, but I cope by having another to cuddle.


I firmly believe in a speedy replacement- it is given that the chances are you will live longer than your pets!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Thanks Julie
> Might well have been Julie,could ask my niece up in Inverness how they fared next time she is on line


Bit late to make a call now! I have not rung yet to wish them well for the New Year. Pam was glad to be having a quiet Christmas- she has very high expectations of her cooking, and keeps an immaculate house- so visitors is an awful lot of work for her!


----------



## gottastch

Grandmapaula said:


> This morning Bob went out to go to a prayer breakfast and his car wouldn't start, so he took mine. When he got back he tried to jump-start his and it still wouldn't start. We decided that the cold snap had killed the 10-year old battery!
> 
> Good news about the fellow installing the battery - love when that kind of thing happens. You are lucky you got 10 years out of your battery? Here ours never makes it to even the 5 year mark. Batteries sold here are guaranteed for 5 years so if it quits after year 3, you get a pro-rated price off of the next battery


----------



## agnescr

We never had much problem house training our cats and dogs, none were allowed on counters,the though of them walking across where food is prepared...even wiped down makes me cringe,I have words with my friend about his kitten it's up on the counters all the time uuuuughhhh


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> is that a dry heat or do you have a lot of humidity with that? humidity always makes it seem hotter than it actually is.
> 
> sam


Queensland has humid heat, so the humidity is not helping. Given it is our storm season, I am praying for a big storm to break the heat.


----------



## iamsam

what a great idea.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here the kids always think someone with a snowmobile should go along to pull them back up the hill. We have a steep driveway so the little ones can use it to sled when the weather is warmer


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> I think it would be very hard in our winters to be without block heaters in the motor. We are enjoying our heated seats in our new Toyota -- I always said we would never buy them but the car had them in and so weenjoy them! They are WONDERUL! make us thaw out from clearing off the car really quickly. We have an outside parking stall, not a garage and we sure miss inside parking. My nieces and Nephews all have block heaters - I think they are common through all of Canada and the northern states. could be wrong though.
> 
> My spell check is still interfering with my typing so if you see words that don't belong please blame the computer!!
> 
> Newfoundland is really getting it right now and also the other Maritime Provinces -- Actually it is rather nice here -- we are used to the cold and it isn't bitter and it is sunny today --22C - 7.6F . not sure about the windchill but it isn't too bad - watching the smoke there appears to be some wind.Be careful everyone.


----------



## KateB

busyworkerbee said:


> I can remember supervising meals for dm's cat (long haired persian) and the dog (chihuahua). Would have to hold 1 while putting down the other dish. Both were fed in laundry, 1 each side lf washer. Funny enough, both had dry kibble to munch on durung day but would frequently sample each others kibble.


Years ago if my brother and I were both visiting my mum with our dogs, we would feed them in separate rooms. Both would wolf down their meal then race to the other's bowl to see if anything was left!


----------



## KateB

agnescr said:


> Have finished blocking my latest shawl.. Tristano by Stevieland done in 100% Peruvian Highland fingering wool and now working on another of her creations the Liz Stole done in navy blue lace weight,just over half way done,when blocked it will be 70 inches long 18 inches wide,planning to have a look at the lace workshops too,when I can find the time
> 
> but am getting sock withdrawals so will start a pair soon


Both are lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## DaylilyDawn

We never got over 40 degrees two days ago. Today it was 65 degrees. Our schools are not closed here , I go back to work on the 7th. Will be nice to see the kids again and find out if the boys liked the mittens I made for them. Right now I am working on a pair of gloves for my daughter, using Knit Picks Swish Superwash in Black. Makes for hard knitting at night, just had to put it away for the evening. One glove is finished and the second is at the the start of the stockinette rows before the thumb increase. I an using the men's measurements for her since she has slightly larger hands than mine. She got some of her size from her dad, he is a big guy.


----------



## Miss Pam

agnescr said:


> Have finished blocking my latest shawl.. Tristano by Stevieland done in 100% Peruvian Highland fingering wool and now working on another of her creations the Liz Stole done in navy blue lace weight,just over half way done,when blocked it will be 70 inches long 18 inches wide,planning to have a look at the lace workshops too,when I can find the time
> 
> but am getting sock withdrawals so will start a pair soon


Both are beautiful!


----------



## busyworkerbee

agnescr said:


> We never had much problem house training our cats and dogs, none were allowed on counters,the though of them walking across where food is prepared...even wiped down makes me cringe,I have words with my friend about his kitten it's up on the counters all the time uuuuughhhh


You would have hated dm's cat, a large female long haired persian. When cutting up chicken for dinner, you would have to guard it with the sharp knife or razor sharp claws would swipe. Somehow she understood that the knife would hurt, never cut her, just waved the knifeat her and she wwould back off. However, no chicken scraps were ever left when finished. Got worse when chi joined in, waould not be able to move feet, with him underfoot.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> the cat food is on the counter top here for the same reason - it really gets full when all four cats want to eat at the same time. one will eat a little while the others mill around - then another one will get the bowl - they seem to take turns until everyone has had all they want. Heidi tends to come unglued when she see it. lol
> 
> sam


I know some here probably came unhinged,too, Sam. But I washed the counter top off anyway. Don't have a dog now and the cats really don't seem to wander into the kitchen that much and never on the counter. But it's their choice. When we had two cats that we got when they were both kittens and they grew up together, they would share a ball or toy...I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it. But one would play with it for a while, then he would go and sit to one side as if to say, okay, it's your turn and they did it all the time. That's really sharing!!
JuneK


----------



## master of none

agnescr said:


> Hello quiet day here,hope there has been some improvement in the weather where ever you are,the plumber finally turned up at 15:45 today so i now have heating and hot water wooohooo,thankfully the weather here has been mild for January 5 c so with a heater on it has not been to bad
> 
> I came across this picture on Deramore site/facebook and thought what a great photo


Hummm, wonder if this could be a young Fireball Dave?
At lease it reminded me of him. Una


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Have finished blocking my latest shawl.. Tristano by Stevieland done in 100% Peruvian Highland fingering wool and now working on another of her creations the Liz Stole done in navy blue lace weight,just over half way done,when blocked it will be 70 inches long 18 inches wide,planning to have a look at the lace workshops too,when I can find the time
> 
> but am getting sock withdrawals so will start a pair soon


Those are absolutely beautiful...there are so many lovely things here that inspire me...be glad when I'm that good at knitting to knit lace!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I firmly believe in a speedy replacement- it is given that the chances are you will live longer than your pets!


I agree about the speedy replacement...a new fur-baby will heal the hole in your heart a lot faster!! I know from experience.
JuneK


----------



## ptofValerie

thewren said:


> are you far enough inland not to be bothered by this Valerie?
> 
> sam


I'm well above the tidal surge but may experience an associated problem on Monday, if tomorrow's heavy rain and strong winds are as predicted. The run-off from the surrounding hills discharges into the storm drains that enter the various rivers that then discharge into Belfast Lough. If the tide in the Lough rises, the storm drain discharge in blocked. I live at near the bottom of the Castlereagh Hills and fairly close to small river. Occasionally, my road has been under a bit of water but in the last 5 years, that has happened a couple of times. which is exceptional. I've lived here for 44 years. More building on the hills has led to greater heavy rain run-off. I just hope for the best.


----------



## sassafras123

Agnes, wonderful job on the lace.
Learned to do even color wash.
Took Maya in hills but only hiked 25 min. Wore different boots and developed blister.


----------



## ptofValerie

thewren said:


> are you far enough inland not to be bothered by this Valerie?
> 
> sam


My cottage in on an ancient raised beach and hasn't been affected, as far as I know. Friends are keeping an eye out for me. I can't drive there because of my broken wrist and one of the roads to the village is closed because of the damage on Friday. oh dear.


----------



## pammie1234

Finally got caught up. I hope everyone experiencing foul weather are being safe and using good common sense about getting out. 

Bonnie, I love your Dreambird. I hope to make one myself. I just don't know when that will be!

Aran, so glad your baby is home and on the road to recovery! I hope you get good results from the biopsy.

Everyone take care and I shall be back later!


----------



## pacer

Pup lover said:


> They have increased our snowfall to 10 inches over today and tomorrow, hasnt started yet. DH lost the scarf I made him a couple years ago. Left it at the bar one if his friends owns, talked to him it was there went to get it its gone, JT said he would talk to everyone and find it. It was one if the first things I knitted and was acrylic so not expensive. He has already picked out two new patterns so will find yarns and make him a couple new ones.
> 
> Decorations are down, got a dozen quart jars of laundry soap started and have been knitting away. Need to try reading and knitting so I can get more reading done. The voice on my kindle just isnt enjoyable to listen to, too computerized.
> 
> Everyone stay warm/cool and dry!!


We are up to 27 severe weather advisories and are expecting 8-14 inches tonight into tomorrow and another 2-8 inches Sunday night into Monday morning. Currently they are calling for a high of -1 degrees F for Monday. Expecting bitter cold, windy and lots of snow. I will stay on top of clearing off my vehicle so I can attempt to get to work on Monday. It will take some time to get there with all this weather coming our way. Our snow has started.


----------



## pacer

Pup lover said:


> Welcome to the new people! Come back often we are here all week and we live new company!
> 
> Julie, I have only been knitting 3 years. When my Granny passed no-one else in the family is crafty at all, I had been sewing and doing cross stitch for years so they gave me all her stuff and I took a free two hour class at a lys in Bloomington and have been addicted ever since! Wish I could have shared this with her but I'm sure she's proud her things are loved and used. At family get togethers she did not knit when we were all together.


You do fantastic for the short amount of time that you have been knitting. I am pleased with the things I have seen you do. Keep up the good work. Can't wait to see what you and Daralene will do next.


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> sending you lots of positive loving energy martina - it is easy to feel down after the excitement of the holidays - especially when you can spend it with family as you did - hopefully Monday will see a surge of energy in you ready to face the new year. hang in there - just remember - we have your back.
> 
> sam


Thank you for that Sam. It is nice to know that people understand and care.


----------



## machriste

agnescr said:


> Have finished blocking my latest shawl.. Tristano by Stevieland done in 100% Peruvian Highland fingering wool and now working on another of her creations the Liz Stole done in navy blue lace weight,just over half way done,when blocked it will be 70 inches long 18 inches wide,planning to have a look at the lace workshops too,when I can find the time
> 
> but am getting sock withdrawals so will start a pair soon


Oh wow! Both are beautiful!!! I particularly like the navy one.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the lace shawls...I'm making a lace baby shawl and I just finished the first of 10 repeats; I think it's going to take me forever to finish it. I hope blocking helps some of the in-between stockinette that doesn't look all that even.

Paula - great to hear about the battery - it's so comforting to hear of people still in our world who do those kinds of nice things.

I have the minion hat to the point of decreasing so will try it on DGS when he's here on Monday and then finish that and move onto the two mittens.

I ordered some KA exchangeable needles that are 2" and can be matched up to 5" or 8" cables to make 9 or 12" total circulars...I'm going to use them for socks and then when time to decrease for toe, exchange to a 32" cable to do Magic Loop. I think it will be a wonderful set up for doing the 3 pair of socks I still have on my "to do" list. I ordered them from Patchwork Frog website. I've done business with her before and love the great customer service I get.


----------



## pacer

Jeanette...Is it snowing at your house yet? We started about 3 hours ago and have a dusting already.


----------



## pacer

machriste said:


> Oh wow! Both are beautiful!!! I particularly like the navy one.


Stay warm this week. Take a lap afghan along for your DH to stay warm.


----------



## Bulldog

Hello, my precious Family of the Heart,
It is so very cold here. Jim and I have just laid around all day and read and watched movies. Watching The Double now with Richard Gere. He is enjoying his t.v. I am in our bed with the covers and furbabies and watching our t.v. in bedroom. 
I finished Lisa Gardners book Touch & Go. It was so good. Will have to look at the booklist I keep to see what I want to read next. I really enjoy reading when I cannot sleep.
Jeannette, your DGD is adorable and I will type my recipe for Taco Soup for you. Everyone makes a different version and never ate one I didnt like.
Bonnie, your dreambird is just gorgeous. I am just so happy I can make socks! Still want to do a lace project. Think I may start with a scarf this year. I love scarves and dont have a one. Never can see time to do for yourself, can you.
Jim and I are loving the phones, Jynx. Well worth it. We hit it at the right time as they were on sale. It wasnt time for us to upgrade (June), but we just paid the penalty. Dont think I have ever eaten spice candy or the other one you mentioned.
Sam, it is so good to hear your sweet voice again on here. So glad you are getting your sails back.
TACO SOUP
1 ½# hamburger meat or ground chuck
1 large onion
1-28 oz can diced tomatoes
1-14 oz. can diced tomatoes
1-14 oz. can RoTel Tomatoes
1 large can Tomato Sauce
1 small can Tomato Paste
1 large can Black Beans, drained
1 large can Pinto Beans, drained
1 large can Garbonzo Beans, drained
1 can Mexicorn, Drained
1 Can Beef Both (2 if you need more juice)
1 package Taco Seasoning
1 Package Dry Buttermilk Ranch Dressing
Brown ground meat and onion. Add rest of ingredients and simmer in crockpot 6-8 hrs. I usually let mine simmer all day or cook it on high for 4 hours in my 7 qt Crockpot. Serve with Fritos & shredded cheddar Cheese. Sour Cream is optional as topping also. Enjoy!
I Love You all to the Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's been on and off all day and it will add to the 10" we have from earlier in the week. Stores were very crowded today as everyone is getting ready to hunker down tomorrow and Monday-supposed to have -15F here by Monday....I know it's colder by you and you have more snow...Stay safe and warm!!



pacer said:


> Jeanette...Is it snowing at your house yet? We started about 3 hours ago and have a dusting already.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love you to the Moon and back too, Betty. Thanks for the kind words on DGD...she's so precious to us. Thanks for the taco soup recipe; I'll try it next week. We're eating away on my cooking from last week....the bean soup turned out great and very warming on this cold day. Sorry, you are being hit by the cold also...My sister in Sun City Center, FL has been freezing and so is my brother in Virginia...they're accusing me of letting the Illinois door and windows open and letting the cold air escape from here to their areas.



Bulldog said:


> Hello, my precious Family of the Heart,
> It is so very cold here. Jim and I have just laid around all day and read and watched movies. Watching The Double now with Richard Gere. He is enjoying his t.v. I am in our bed with the covers and furbabies and watching our t.v. in bedroom.
> I finished Lisa Gardners book Touch & Go. It was so good. Will have to look at the booklist I keep to see what I want to read next. I really enjoy reading when I cannot sleep.
> Jeannette, your DGD is adorable and I will type my recipe for Taco Soup for you. Everyone makes a different version and never ate one I didnt like.
> I Love You all to the Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## Aran

sassafras123 said:


> Aran, never connected your name with knitting....duh. Healing energy sent to Barack.]
> 
> Yes, I literally & legally named myself after my favorite form of knitting. I suspect that I might be the only person able to say that. Actually, when I found my true self, I knew I needed a new name. I tried several and loved "Aaron" but hated the way it was spelled, so my sister suggested that I go with "Aran" after the Aran Isles & Aran knitting, and it fit perfectly.
> 
> Barack O'Kitty is doing just fine. The cone is driving him nuts, but I think he'll survive. I bought a brush & some kitty wipes so we can give him a bath without actually sticking him in water.
> 
> I bought some new boots at the oldest continuously operating store in Ohio & possibly the oldest continuously operating shoe store in the US today. The guy seemed puzzled when I told him that I wanted to try on the basic black boots which happened to be women's boots but went with it when I told him that women's shoes fit me better because I have narrow feet. When he saw the way I spell my name, I came out to him & explained how I named myself. He was fascinated by knitting & asked several questions. I should have asked him if he wanted to learn to knit but didn't.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I just can't believe how cold some of you are.... Please be careful... This is so dangerous if you are caught out unprepared. DH and I are laying low and waiting for his meds to come in... So nice to see new and old faces around the table for Sam's return... Such great pictures - lovely projects and precious loved ones... Furry and not! I have a couple of "must finish" projects ...... And then I will try and take pictures of this last batch. Wishing for good health and smooth sailing for all of us.. We deserve it! Luv-AZ


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

We have a block heater. I always get one put in when I get a different car. That's a habit from living in Sudbury in the late 60's. It has often saved my butt.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Do your cars have block heaters in them there? When it get this cold, we plug ours in so the vehicles will start but I have not heard of my relatives in Ontario having them.one of our South African doctors gave us quite a laugh at the hospital when he wanted to know how we got the vehicles close enough for the plug on the front of the car to reach the plug-in on the side of the house. I guess he didn't know about extension cords :lol:


----------



## Spider

The temperatures are dropping already. Planned meals and we got groceries for the next few days. Just hope all stay safe and warm.
I am like Betty , crawled under the covers and flipping through stations and catching up with all of you.
I like all the same authors you have all named. Loved the lace knitting.
The pet stories are so fun. Miss my cats and dogs. Their personalities are so fun. 
They are saying our wind chills will be minus 60 for the next few days and that should also blow the new snow. 
Stay safe all!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Onthewingsofadove said:


> We have a block heater. I always get one put in when I get a different car. That's a habit from living in Sudbury in the late 60's. It has often saved my butt.


Glad you have that Trisha... Are you going out in this mess? Or do you get to stay home .


----------



## AZ Sticks

martina said:


> Thank you for that Sam. It is nice to know that people understand and care.


I hope that your house selling gets moving for you.... It will be nice to get settled... I know that you are looking forward to that. Are you as far as you can go with your packing???


----------



## AZ Sticks

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, wonderful job on the lace.
> Learned to do even color wash.
> Took Maya in hills but only hiked 25 min. Wore different boots and developed blister.


Sounds like your class was helpful today! Sorry about your blister..... We have wonderful weather and worked in the yard today.... Love that desert!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hi Betty - I hope you are staying warm and safe in this weather.


Bulldog said:


> Hello, my precious Family of the Heart,
> It is so very cold here. Jim and I have just laid around all day and read and watched movies. Watching The Double now with Richard Gere. He is enjoying his t.v. I am in our bed with the covers and furbabies and watching our t.v. in bedroom.
> I finished Lisa Gardners book Touch & Go. It was so good. Will have to look at the booklist I keep to see what I want to read next. I really enjoy reading when I cannot sleep.
> Jeannette, your DGD is adorable and I will type my recipe for Taco Soup for you. Everyone makes a different version and never ate one I didnt like.
> Bonnie, your dreambird is just gorgeous. I am just so happy I can make socks! Still want to do a lace project. Think I may start with a scarf this year. I love scarves and dont have a one. Never can see time to do for yourself, can you.
> Jim and I are loving the phones, Jynx. Well worth it. We hit it at the right time as they were on sale. It wasnt time for us to upgrade (June), but we just paid the penalty. Dont think I have ever eaten spice candy or the other one you mentioned.
> Sam, it is so good to hear your sweet voice again on here. So glad you are getting your sails back.
> TACO SOUP
> 1 ½# hamburger meat or ground chuck
> 1 large onion
> 1-28 oz can diced tomatoes
> 1-14 oz. can diced tomatoes
> 1-14 oz. can RoTel Tomatoes
> 1 large can Tomato Sauce
> 1 small can Tomato Paste
> 1 large can Black Beans, drained
> 1 large can Pinto Beans, drained
> 1 large can Garbonzo Beans, drained
> 1 can Mexicorn, Drained
> 1 Can Beef Both (2 if you need more juice)
> 1 package Taco Seasoning
> 1 Package Dry Buttermilk Ranch Dressing
> Brown ground meat and onion. Add rest of ingredients and simmer in crockpot 6-8 hrs. I usually let mine simmer all day or cook it on high for 4 hours in my 7 qt Crockpot. Serve with Fritos & shredded cheddar Cheese. Sour Cream is optional as topping also. Enjoy!
> I Love You all to the Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

We don't have too much snow here yet but... it's coming tonight so I hear. It is -3C windchill -9 C just now. I was out for a bit this afternoon but I think I'll just stay tucked up warm for a few days. 
I'm only a block or so from Lake Huron and I'd love to go take some pics of the ice and snow on the shore but it's just too darn cold.

Trisha



AZ Sticks said:


> Glad you have that Trisha... Are you going out in this mess? Or do you get to stay home .


----------



## AZ Sticks

I guess I am here alone.... But I will check out the DD and then come back. I am multi-tasking.... Watching tv with DH and catching up here....


----------



## AZ Sticks

Onthewingsofadove said:


> We don't have too much snow here yet but... it's coming tonight so I hear. It is -3C windchill -9 C just now. I was out for a bit this afternoon but I think I'll just stay tucked up warm for a few days.
> I'm only a block or so from Lake Huron and I'd love to go take some pics of the ice and snow on the shore but it's just too darn cold.
> 
> Trisha


We'd love to see pictures... But that is way too cold for you to be out!


----------



## flyty1n

I am so excited to try the taco soup..I've been wanting such a recipe for a long time. Thanks to all for sharing their favorite recipes.


----------



## AZ Sticks

flyty1n said:


> I am so excited to try the taco soup..I've been wanting such a recipe for a long time. Thanks to all for sharing their favorite recipes.


We can hardly wait for your review!


----------



## tourlady522

Thanks Sam for the recipes and it is good to see you back again. May 2014 be a Happy & Healthy year for you.

tourlady522


----------



## iamsam

what lovely shawls agnes - love the colors - think my favorite is the tristano but will wait and see what the blue one looks like finished.

sam



agnescr said:


> Have finished blocking my latest shawl.. Tristano by Stevieland done in 100% Peruvian Highland fingering wool and now working on another of her creations the Liz Stole done in navy blue lace weight,just over half way done,when blocked it will be 70 inches long 18 inches wide,planning to have a look at the lace workshops too,when I can find the time
> 
> but am getting sock withdrawals so will start a pair soon


----------



## iamsam

oops - a gwenie --- sam



agnescr said:


> Have finished blocking my latest shawl.. Tristano by Stevieland done in 100% Peruvian Highland fingering wool and now working on another of her creations the Liz Stole done in navy blue lace weight,just over half way done,when blocked it will be 70 inches long 18 inches wide,planning to have a look at the lace workshops too,when I can find the time
> 
> but am getting sock withdrawals so will start a pair soon


----------



## RookieRetiree

TourLady522...I hope you are in Silver Springs, FL rather than Canada these days...although I hear FL is getting some cold weather too...not as bad as up in Ontario though.



tourlady522 said:


> Thanks Sam for the recipes and it is good to see you back again. May 2014 be a Happy & Healthy year for you.
> 
> tourlady522


----------



## iamsam

have your water wings ready just in case Valerie. hopefully the water will not reach you.

I wonder how the bees are faring in this weather. of course they are all in the hive keeping warm I hope.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> I'm well above the tidal surge but may experience an associated problem on Monday, if tomorrow's heavy rain and strong winds are as predicted. The run-off from the surrounding hills discharges into the storm drains that enter the various rivers that then discharge into Belfast Lough. If the tide in the Lough rises, the storm drain discharge in blocked. I live at near the bottom of the Castlereagh Hills and fairly close to small river. Occasionally, my road has been under a bit of water but in the last 5 years, that has happened a couple of times. which is exceptional. I've lived here for 44 years. More building on the hills has led to greater heavy rain run-off. I just hope for the best.


----------



## iamsam

where are you?

sam



ptofValerie said:


> My cottage in on an ancient raised beach and hasn't been affected, as far as I know. Friends are keeping an eye out for me. I can't drive there because of my broken wrist and one of the roads to the village is closed because of the damage on Friday. oh dear.


----------



## iamsam

where was the store?

sam



Aran said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aran, never connected your name with knitting....duh. Healing energy sent to Barack.]
> 
> Yes, I literally & legally named myself after my favorite form of knitting. I suspect that I might be the only person able to say that. Actually, when I found my true self, I knew I needed a new name. I tried several and loved "Aaron" but hated the way it was spelled, so my sister suggested that I go with "Aran" after the Aran Isles & Aran knitting, and it fit perfectly.
> 
> Barack O'Kitty is doing just fine. The cone is driving him nuts, but I think he'll survive. I bought a brush & some kitty wipes so we can give him a bath without actually sticking him in water.
> 
> I bought some new boots at the oldest continuously operating store in Ohio & possibly the oldest continuously operating shoe store in the US today. The guy seemed puzzled when I told him that I wanted to try on the basic black boots which happened to be women's boots but went with it when I told him that women's shoes fit me better because I have narrow feet. When he saw the way I spell my name, I came out to him & explained how I named myself. He was fascinated by knitting & asked several questions. I should have asked him if he wanted to learn to knit but didn't.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

I'm coming to visit. what kind of temperatures are you having?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like your class was helpful today! Sorry about your blister..... We have wonderful weather and worked in the yard today.... Love that desert!


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party tourlady522 - we are so glad you stopped by to enjoy a cuppa with us - we will be here all week with fresh hot tea and lots of room at the table so be sure to stop by again real soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



tourlady522 said:


> Thanks Sam for the recipes and it is good to see you back again. May 2014 be a Happy & Healthy year for you.
> 
> tourlady522


----------



## iamsam

has anyone heard from caren and daralene?

sam

they were supposed to get lots of snow also


----------



## Pup lover

Started snowing here about 2 hours ago, they have extended the wind chill advisory/warning until noon Tuesday now. This coming week is jury trial week, am hoping they will cancel court on Monday at least so less people are at risk. Our office will close if the court does maybe. Our trial this calendar is not till Thursday. Gonna be an early night here.

Prayers n hugs


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> has anyone heard from caren and daralene?
> 
> sam
> 
> they were supposed to get lots of snow also


Daralene has posted today Caren not since yesterday. Hope they are all okay.


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> I certainly did something wrong even though I used a candy thermometer - so I buy my fudge and bake my own cookies. lol
> 
> sam


i am with you sam, the last time i tried to make the so called easy microwave fudge, that was supposed to be no fail, it didn't set up, so i recooked it, then couldn't and i mean literally could NOT get a sharp knife into it. i took it to work and the guys used it for a foot ball. NOT kidding. my boss kidded me about the high way department wanting me to sign a contract with them so they could use it to fill pot holes. so, i make what i can, and buy the rest. 
oh, my i had a friend from church make me one of her delishoush wine cakes. oh oh... i divided it into 3 parts so i could take some to both families and keep some here, well, my part didn';t last long at all, best tasting thing ever and soooooo moist. i knitted her a dish cloth in exchange. gonna make that deal next yr also. :?


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, if you can wrangle a recipe from her, we could all try it! I've never heard of wine cake. I once made some cookies that the kids called hockey pucks so understand completely.



Southern Gal said:


> i am with you sam, the last time i tried to make the so called easy microwave fudge, that was supposed to be no fail, it didn't set up, so i recooked it, then couldn't and i mean literally could NOT get a sharp knife into it. i took it to work and the guys used it for a foot ball. NOT kidding. my boss kidded me about the high way department wanting me to sign a contract with them so they could use it to fill pot holes. so, i make what i can, and buy the rest.
> oh, my i had a friend from church make me one of her delishoush wine cakes. oh oh... i divided it into 3 parts so i could take some to both families and keep some here, well, my part didn';t last long at all, best tasting thing ever and soooooo moist. i knitted her a dish cloth in exchange. gonna make that deal next yr also. :?


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> Have finished blocking my latest shawl.. Tristano by Stevieland done in 100% Peruvian Highland fingering wool and now working on another of her creations the Liz Stole done in navy blue lace weight,just over half way done,when blocked it will be 70 inches long 18 inches wide,planning to have a look at the lace workshops too,when I can find the time
> 
> but am getting sock withdrawals so will start a pair soon


Wow! Those are beautiful


----------



## iamsam

do you think she might share her recipe?

sam



Southern Gal said:


> i am with you sam, the last time i tried to make the so called easy microwave fudge, that was supposed to be no fail, it didn't set up, so i recooked it, then couldn't and i mean literally could NOT get a sharp knife into it. i took it to work and the guys used it for a foot ball. NOT kidding. my boss kidded me about the high way department wanting me to sign a contract with them so they could use it to fill pot holes. so, i make what i can, and buy the rest.
> oh, my i had a friend from church make me one of her delishoush wine cakes. oh oh... i divided it into 3 parts so i could take some to both families and keep some here, well, my part didn';t last long at all, best tasting thing ever and soooooo moist. i knitted her a dish cloth in exchange. gonna make that deal next yr also. :?


----------



## Bulldog

Hello to you too, my sweet Sandi. I have been under the covers all day with my pc and Kindle Fire. I am now going to play some more with my new phone. It beeps frequently,and I don't know why. Must have done something, so gotta study it. I was so excited when Allyson called it! I am like a little girl with a new baby soll.
Agnes, your shawls are just beautiful. You are so talented.
Julie, Gin looks similar to my late Mac. I so loved him and will always miss him.
Gonna call it a day. I love you all to the Moon and Back...God Bless and stay warm and safe my sweethearts...Betty


----------



## Southern Gal

RookieRetiree said:


> And, if you can wrangle a recipe from her, we could all try it! I've never heard of wine cake. I once made some cookies that the kids called hockey pucks so understand completely.


if she is at church tomorrow (if we have church, we are expecting a weather front to move through) i will ask her. i am telling you it had the best taste and the moistness was awesome.


----------



## pacer

Speaking of flubbed cooking, I remember attempting to make mashed potatoes when I was maybe 12 years old. I added too much milk and it looked more like a runny glue. I have been banned from making mashed potatoes ever since then. Good thing my DH cooks the holiday meals so he can have mashed potatoes a few times a year. I don't find a lot of time to hang out in the kitchen and cook at this point in my life. Somehow we survive with my simple cooking. If it stays cold, I will make poor man's soup as my MIL calls it. I cook some ground beef and add it to crushed and cooked ramen noodles. I add a can of corn, green beans and a couple of cans of vegetable soup and then I throw in a can of tomatoes. Makes for a filling soup and I can grab what I have in my home to make it so sometimes I change what vegetables go in the pot or even what noodles I use. Matthew won't eat soup so he is on his own to figure out his meal when we eat soup. He is on his own to figure out meals on many days. I don't make two meals any more since he is an adult and needs to have survival skills in place. Many days he will eat cheese melted into tortillas. He also likes to eat rolls with meat and cheese warmed up in it.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> .
> 
> For those of you who are tired a lot as of late, I thought my being tired a few years ago was thyroid related, but found out I was extremely Vitamin D deficient so now I take a Vitamin D gel tablet once a day and have much more energy. It is thought that we don't get enough sunlight and many of us don't consume enough of the vitamin D so we need to supplement
> 
> My dr. recommended Vit. D supplements for me a couple of years ago as mine was low in my annual blood work. So I take 1000 units a day...my sister's was so low, she had to have a prescription for the Vit. D. I heard that very few people in the northern hemisphere get enough sun to get sufficient D.
> I'm still lazy so I don't think lack of energy was related to low Vit. D. like yours was....LOL!! But I recognize what mine is!
> JuneK


Even over here there are a lot of people with low vit D. I think a lot of it is sunscreen all the time but also people dont go outside enough. My mum is on vitamin D tablets, but that is pretty normal for her agegroup. I had mine tested last year and it was good. :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

Pacer wrote:
If it stays cold, I will make poor man's soup as my MIL calls it. 


Oh my gosh! "Poor man's soup" brought back a long ago memory. My mother and grandmother made it too. I think it came out of WWII. Their version was ring bologna cut in slices and cooked with diced potatoes and sliced onions in water. i think it came about because meat was rationed. and pretty hard to get. I remember my dad adding a spoonful of my mom's delicious home-canned chili sauce to it. I think I tried making it a few times when I was first married and added sliced carrots and celery to it. It's amazing how tasty it was.


----------



## pacer

machriste said:


> Pacer wrote:
> If it stays cold, I will make poor man's soup as my MIL calls it.
> 
> Oh my gosh! "Poor man's soup" brought back a long ago memory. My mother and grandmother made it too. I think it came out of WWII. Their version was ring bologna cut in slices and cooked with diced potatoes and sliced onions in water. i think it came about because meat was rationed. and pretty hard to get. I remember my dad adding a spoonful of my mom's delicious home-canned chili sauce to it. I think I tried making it a few times when I was first married and added sliced carrots and celery to it. It's amazing how tasty it was.


I like that I can go through the cupboards and just throw things together without a lot of hassle. We also make "supper" which consists of steamed potatoes, smoked polish sausage and green beans. Can't add onion otherwise Matthew won't eat it. I would love to throw in some garlic when I use smoked sausage in place of the smoked polish sausage. I do keep that meal simple so everyone will eat it. That will be on the menu list for this week as well.

That would be a hot meal to keep your DH warm.


----------



## Bonnie7591

It seems like this part of the world is really in the deep freeze this weekend. It is so windy tonght the house is rattling at times. Just looked at the weather, again a wind chill warning tonight, -48C/-55F, crazy.
Stay warm everyone.


----------



## pacer

Bonnie7591 said:


> It seems like this part of the world is really in the deep freeze this weekend. It is so windy tonght the house is rattling at times. Just looked at the weather, again a wind chill warning tonight, -48C/-55F, crazy.
> Stay warm everyone.


I got the chills just reading this entry. I just looked outside and our snow is steadily falling. Not much wind yet.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, 3pm Sunday here and dreadful weather. Its about 23 but gale forced winds and black sky... quite a bit of rain nearly here. I thought I would share a couple of photos of colour to brighten everyone up... no photos of sunshine from me sorry... we dont have any sun. :roll:


----------



## DaylilyDawn

My mother used to save what little vegetables were left over from meals in a freezer carton until that freezer carton was full. She would freeze it after each addition of whatever went into it. When the carton was full , she would make what I called her Kitchen sink soup. I called it that because everything went into it but the kitchen sink. She would brown up some hamburger meat or stew beef and put it in and add some macaroni to it along with a couple of cans of tomatoes.It never had the same thing in it twice.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I agree about the speedy replacement...a new fur-baby will heal the hole in your heart a lot faster!! I know from experience.
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, 3pm Sunday here and dreadful weather. Its about 23 but gale forced winds and black sky... quite a bit of rain nearly here. I thought I would share a couple of photos of colour to brighten everyone up... no photos of sunshine from me sorry... we dont have any sun. :roll:


Your flowers are beautiful! I love hydrangeas! My grandmother had gorgeous ones. I have tried them in the ground, but we had a very hot summer that year and they didn't make it. I may try to grow them in a pot. Maybe I will have better luck. I don't have a "green" thumb!


----------



## sugarsugar

pammie1234 said:


> Your flowers are beautiful! I love hydrangeas! My grandmother had gorgeous ones. I have tried them in the ground, but we had a very hot summer that year and they didn't make it. I may try to grow them in a pot. Maybe I will have better luck. I don't have a "green" thumb!


Thanks all mine are in pots but the others dont seem to be as good this year.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Hello to you too, my sweet Sandi. I have been under the covers all day with my pc and Kindle Fire. I am now going to play some more with my new phone. It beeps frequently,and I don't know why. Must have done something, so gotta study it. I was so excited when Allyson called it! I am like a little girl with a new baby soll.
> Agnes, your shawls are just beautiful. You are so talented.
> Julie, Gin looks similar to my late Mac. I so loved him and will always miss him.
> Gonna call it a day. I love you all to the Moon and Back...God Bless and stay warm and safe my sweethearts...Betty


Ginger cats can be quite alike- he had white on his tummy and paws.


----------



## Bonnie7591

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, 3pm Sunday here and dreadful weather. Its about 23 but gale forced winds and black sky... quite a bit of rain nearly here. I thought I would share a couple of photos of colour to brighten everyone up... no photos of sunshine from me sorry... we dont have any sun. :roll:


Beautiful flowers, just what we need to see this time of year. I have tried to grow hydrangeas but not much luck. Love the million bells. I spent this afternoon going through seed catalogues & doing my order.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, 3pm Sunday here and dreadful weather. Its about 23 but gale forced winds and black sky... quite a bit of rain nearly here. I thought I would share a couple of photos of colour to brighten everyone up... no photos of sunshine from me sorry... we dont have any sun. :roll:


And bright colour they are, indeed- as they say a sight for sore eyes!


----------



## sugarsugar

:shock: :shock: Our temp has just dropped 10c in the last half hour. Its now 3.45pm and 13c !! Good grief. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> Have finished blocking my latest shawl.. Tristano by Stevieland done in 100% Peruvian Highland fingering wool and now working on another of her creations the Liz Stole done in navy blue lace weight,just over half way done,when blocked it will be 70 inches long 18 inches wide,planning to have a look at the lace workshops too,when I can find the time
> 
> but am getting sock withdrawals so will start a pair soon


Great work.. :thumbup:


----------



## DaylilyDawn

We are sitting at 60 F right now with 97 % humidity. It may be foggy in the AM because of that.Had to stop on my daughter's gloves tonight. Tomorrow I finish the fingers on it. Got the cuff , thumb and hand portion all done today but knitting on black yarn is getting to me at night, I can't really see the stitches unless I shine a very bright light on them.


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> I guess I am here alone.... But I will check out the DD and then come back. I am multi-tasking.... Watching tv with DH and catching up here....


You are not alone now.. hi there.


----------



## Spider

Hi to you also!!! 
Florida temps sound better than ours.
Should be sleeping but may have a night where I will be up for awhile.


----------



## sugarsugar

Southern Gal said:


> i am with you sam, the last time i tried to make the so called easy microwave fudge, that was supposed to be no fail, it didn't set up, so i recooked it, then couldn't and i mean literally could NOT get a sharp knife into it. i took it to work and the guys used it for a foot ball. NOT kidding. my boss kidded me about the high way department wanting me to sign a contract with them so they could use it to fill pot holes. so, i make what i can, and buy the rest.
> oh, my i had a friend from church make me one of her delishoush wine cakes. oh oh... i divided it into 3 parts so i could take some to both families and keep some here, well, my part didn';t last long at all, best tasting thing ever and soooooo moist. i knitted her a dish cloth in exchange. gonna make that deal next yr also. :?


  LOL That fudge story is so funny. I am sure you have many other skills that you are wonderful at. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: :shock: Our temp has just dropped 10c in the last half hour. Its now 3.45pm and 13c !! Good grief. :roll:


It does tend to be a feature of the Melbourne region, doesn't it?


----------



## martina

AZ Sticks said:


> I hope that your house selling gets moving for you.... It will be nice to get settled... I know that you are looking forward to that. Are you as far as you can go with your packing???


I am about as far as I can go more or less with packing that I can do, and am hoping that the housing market will pick up when the weather improves as I can't imagine anyone bothering in this weather. I have been offered a place to stay with a friend down here if I need to once I have sold, as well as being able to stay with my sons for a while so I won't be in the trap of having nowhere to go, which is very lucky. But I will be glad to be settled and unpacked, that is for sure.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> It seems like this part of the world is really in the deep freeze this weekend. It is so windy tonght the house is rattling at times. Just looked at the weather, again a wind chill warning tonight, -48C/-55F, crazy.
> Stay warm everyone.


You take care - that is much colder than us -- although it is going down (temp overnight.) Stay warm I know how hard it is when you are on a farm and isolated with animals in this type of weather. thoughts are with you! Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> You take care - that is much colder than us -- although it is going down (temp overnight.) Stay warm I know how hard it is when you are on a farm and isolated with animals in this type of weather. thoughts are with you! It is -27C,-16 F but not a hard wind (expected to increase in strength overnight though) The lower the temperatures get the closer the numbers between Fahrenheit and Celcius.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Here too!! State of Minnesota has shut down offices on Monday and Indiana has delayed start of work day until 10:00 a.m. I'm pretty sure Illinois will follow suit with forecast wind chill factor temperatures at -20 F. A quick trip to a tropical isle would be fun....but I'll stay out of the water---snakes, sharks, stingrays are not my thing.


We won't be quite as cold as you, but should not get above freezing all day tomorrow...... Thant white sand looks mighty inviting. The sand in Cancun is like that and feels like talcum powder... None of that sticking and stinging like The Dunes.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> But, I like the idea of being able to dream of it....it may not be a possibility; but I say dream BIG.


I, for one, believe in dreaming big. Better to reach for the stars and fall short than to not reach at all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> It does tend to be a feature of the Melbourne region, doesn't it?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

pacer said:


> So I have stayed up way too late messing around since I don't have to work in the morning. Now I am really going to bed.
> 
> Gentle reminder to you Sam....It is almost 12:30 in the morning. Getting up and showering in the morning is easier if you get some sleep as well. It will take your body time to adjust to the different sleep cycle, but your body will do well to get the rest during the night hours. Take care and don't stay up.


As hard as this is for us night owls, Sam, it really is so much better for us in so many ways. First, the computer screen is not a good thing late at night. It is too stimulating and causes insomnia. Second, it is hard on our bodies...

I am going to try to do the new jigsaw at midnight and then go to bed...OR I may even start going to bed earlier and saving the puzzle for a morning treat (though the real culprit of my wrist problems). If DH would turn the darned squeak box TV off earlier, I would have a much easier time with this resolution...


----------



## EJS

thewren said:


> has anyone heard from caren and daralene?
> sam


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

and Poledra too....


----------



## Dreamweaver

sugarsugar said:


> Well not much sleep here last night.. again.  Picked up DD around 12 and played nurse/mother for most of the night. She is being dropped of here around 9pm tonight to sleep here. I hope there will be sleep. :roll:
> 
> Please stay warm, dry and safe to everyone with the terrible weather. Our news reported tonight that New York city is pretty much shut down with bad weather. Also the Chinese rescue ship look like it is now in trouble stuck... the Australian rescue ship may have to turn back to help.
> 
> Off to bed shortly...


Hope you get some sleep and that DD gets past the long of all this sickness....


----------



## Dreamweaver

wwrightson said:


> Sam,
> It's so good to see you back and improving. Don't worry about sleeping too much. Your body is continuing to recover and will let you know when you've rested enough. You'll know when it's time to pick your needles up again.
> 
> I got back my knitting oomph after Christmas was over. It's nice after two months of looking at two unfinished projects and wishing I wanted to work on them. With about five projects waiting in bags from last year, a recently requested pair of civil war socks for older son and all of the upcoming workshops that each sound so interesting, I'm happy to be picking up my needles again. I'm a little skeptical about those socks, since I've never done socks before and only worked with double-pointed needles once and didn't find it a particularly pleasant experience.
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe, healthy and happy week.
> Wanda


It took me awhile to get back to knitting after hospital and rehab. Somehow, the concentration just leaves....

You can also do sox on 2 small circulars.....I happen to like DPN's but there are alternatives.


----------



## iamsam

I never thought of growing hydrangea in a pot - I would have to take them in during the cold months - wonder if they would survive over the winter in the basement.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, 3pm Sunday here and dreadful weather. Its about 23 but gale forced winds and black sky... quite a bit of rain nearly here. I thought I would share a couple of photos of colour to brighten everyone up... no photos of sunshine from me sorry... we dont have any sun. :roll:


----------



## iamsam

what puzzle site are you using - I lost mine a while back.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> As hard as this is for us night owls, Sam, it really is so much better for us in so many ways. First, the computer screen is not a good thing late at night. It is too stimulating and causes insomnia. Second, it is hard on our bodies...
> 
> I am going to try to do the new jigsaw at midnight and then go to bed...OR I may even start going to bed earlier and saving the puzzle for a morning treat (though the real culprit of my wrist problems). If DH would turn the darned squeak box TV off earlier, I would have a much easier time with this resolution...


----------



## iamsam

jynx was right - it is better to go to bed early but I never seem to get there - almost one o'clock and I am going to pop my night meds and go to bed.

I just looked outside and our snow has yet to arrive. bobby on wtol said two inches by morning - we get what we get - the way people were buying they must expect to be snowed in for a while. no place I have to be so I can just hunker down and stay inside and warm.

our temp is still 32° - that is not snow temperature. guess we will see.

stay safe and warm everyone. 

sam


----------



## Dreamweaver

nan.0803 said:


> I've not been on before.
> I also like historical novels by Ken Follett.


We do to and are anxiously waiting for the third in his latest trilogy. It will be out this coming Sept.... I think pillars of the earth is among my all time favorites.


----------



## Lurker 2

EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> and Poledra too....


Kaye is suffering from a sinus infection (Poledra) don't know about Caren or Angora! The storm was supposed to hit NY badly wasn't it?


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I had a friend that used to live in cannes - he talked about the jelly fish and how it really was no fun swimming because of it. I would probably stay very close to shore. just laying on the beach reading a good book would be perfect - the hotel no doubt has a pool.
> 
> sam


Many years ago, we took a trip to Florida and DD#2 was about 3 and stepped on a dead jellyfish on the beach. It still stung and she would shake her finger at us and inform us that we shouldn't have never ever let her walk on the beach!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too...my book shelves are full of Ken Follet, Michael Connolly, John Grisham, Robert Ludlum, James Patterson...see a pattern here?


Sounds like our shelves, and then there are my old Mitchner's....


----------



## EJS

I am finally caught up. 
Had to get up early to get baby in for that recheck from yesterday. Improvement seen but ears have fluid so antibiotic added. We then went to the store for paper goods and a few groceries. Had to backtrack to the pharmacy for script then home. Baby took a good long, peaceful nap and woke up more her chipper self then we have seen in almost 2 weeks. I am one relieved grandma.

Bonnie, the dreambird is beautiful. I really like the blue.
Agnes, your shawls are stunning. 

The frigid cold has me concerned for my DD in northern Indiana. She is in the medical field and expected to be at work as usual. It is a bit of a drive for her so I pray the roads are not too treacherous.

How is Bentley doing Sam? 

Hugs to all,


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to all of our new visitors - love hearing from you -- I have a dandelion tea that I'm drinking and offering to anyone who would like a taste. I find with this cold weather, I like to keep inside warm too...and can only take so much hot chocolate.
> 
> It's warm for us today (25F) and are expecting snow and more wind and colder temperatures starting later today and through Monday. DH has gone out to pick up some videos and provisions in case we get stuck inside. We have a back up generator that we plug our refrigerator and furnace into and our neighbor has a full-house generator that he says we can tap into also if need be, so I'm not worried about loss of power.
> 
> I'm planning on hunkering down and just doing some serious knitting. The Christmas decorations will come down next weekend.
> 
> We're getting excited -- new granddaughter is due within the next few weeks. First granddaughter was 8 days late so we're hoping this one comes on time.
> 
> Seeing the pictures of all our weather extremes - from 112F to -30F below is quite amazing - and then all the rain and wind in UK and Scotland and Ireland--Mother Nature is sure making herself known.


Glad you are staying in and making the best of it...... I think my tree will be up another week as well, but we did take the village down today. DH was afraid it was in the path of the new refrigerator delivery..

How fortunate to have the generator. I have thought about getting one. We seldom have problems, but I can't stand the heat if we should lose it in the summer..... I can knit pretty well in the dark though!!!,


----------



## EJS

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaye is suffering from a sinus infection (Poledra) don't know about Caren or Angora! The storm was supposed to hit NY badly wasn't it?


Thanks Julie, with everything going on here I had forgotten Kaye had the sinus infection. I hope no one has had power outages and they have just found things to keep them busy.


----------



## Dreamweaver

ChrisEl said:


> If you have a Trader Joe's near you, here's a very quick and easy soup recipe just sent to me by a friend:
> 
> 1 pkg. Chimichiri Rice
> 1 pkg. grilled chicken
> 1 box (32 ozs ?) chicken stock
> 
> My kind of recipe...I love Trader Joe's and always try their samples....have gotten some good cooking ideas that way.


We were just the the week before Christmas. I must remember this for the next venture to that side of town.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh Yeah, can't forget them as they take up so much room -


Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like our shelves, and then there are my old Mitchner's....


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I loved James Mitchner's Books, Follet's Pillars of the Earth was a great read for me also. Right now I have Tom Clancy's Command Authority to read before I start Grisham's Scyamore Road. . I thought Mitchner was right up there with Gene Stratton Porter's The Harvester, a book I was introduced to by a librarian in my childhood. She guided my reading by introducing me to several good authors after I had complained I was through reading all the books in the kids section.


----------



## Lurker 2

EJS said:


> Thanks Julie, with everything going on here I had forgotten Kaye had the sinus infection. I hope no one has had power outages and they have just found things to keep them busy.


I seem to remember Angora saying she would stay home after having got caught out on the road with the State of Emergency. It it is unusual for Caren not to have posted her coffee mug.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Well, it is after midnight..., SAM, pay attention, I'm off to do my one puzzle on the bigger computer and try to figure out what to wear to games tomorrow,a sit will be so cold. ,see you all tomorrow. Ought. We should go see mom after the games so no knitting or computer for me....


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> I never thought of growing hydrangea in a pot - I would have to take them in during the cold months - wonder if they would survive over the winter in the basement.
> 
> sam


I guess you could try.... someone else will probably know.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Getting behind on KTP this week too, but I did go searching for Bonnie's Dreambird and it truly is a dream. Absolutely gorgeous knitting Bonnie. Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Got out today and had a fitting for the top part, if you know what I mean. Hoping this will help keep the straps from falling down and driving me crazy. They had a sale on where if you buy 3 you get 3 free. I have never had so many in my life. I saved a whole lot of money. Then I got a skein of yarn at one of the LYS and stopped at the grocery store and loaded up on pomegranants, which I dearly love. 

Got a Blockbuster movie on Steve Jobs. Interesting to watch but I wouldn't have wanted to work for him. He was certainly out for himself and it was sad to see how he isolated himself from friends even though he made lots of money. To me friends are the real treasures of life. Got a comedy too but it was so gross I couldn't even watch it. Guess this is what they call comedy nowadays. Didn't make me laugh!

Finished the first part of the cape today and will start the hood tomorrow. I sure am loving this project. The pattern is so pretty.

As you can see, I am having a sleepless night. Was going to knit but have to wind a new skein yarn and wasn't sure I was awake enough for that. Think I may try getting back to sleep soon.

Bonnie, that is just way too cold and Julie and those in Australia, that is just way too hot. I know flooding and terrible weather in England, Scotland and I would think Ireland too. Please all those in weather extremities, be safe.


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> Those are absolutely beautiful...there are so many lovely things here that inspire me...be glad when I'm that good at knitting to knit lace!
> JuneK


Thanks
June anyone who can do all the knitting stitches and can count to 12 can do lace that is all that is needed, plus patience,which most knitters have...pick something small and have a go.


----------



## agnescr

Cant believe some of the temperatures some of you are experiencing..Britain would come to a total stop,some would come to a stop with 2 inches of snow...stay safe and warm


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Cant believe some of the temperatures some of you are experiencing..Britain would come to a total stop,some would come to a stop with 2 inches of snow...stay safe and warm


It would bring New Zealand to a stop, too, if we had 2 inches of snow!


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> And, if you can wrangle a recipe from her, we could all try it! I've never heard of wine cake. I once made some cookies that the kids called hockey pucks so understand completely.


We have a kind of small cake here called a rock cake, I made them once and they were!


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> has anyone heard from caren and daralene?
> 
> sam
> 
> they were supposed to get lots of snow also


What about Poledra as well?


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> What about Poledra as well?


She is battling a sinus infection!


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, 3pm Sunday here and dreadful weather. Its about 23 but gale forced winds and black sky... quite a bit of rain nearly here. I thought I would share a couple of photos of colour to brighten everyone up... no photos of sunshine from me sorry... we dont have any sun. :roll:


Lovely to see flowers at this time of year, although we do still have one daft rose blooming outside!


----------



## angelam

pammie1234 said:


> Your flowers are beautiful! I love hydrangeas! My grandmother had gorgeous ones. I have tried them in the ground, but we had a very hot summer that year and they didn't make it. I may try to grow them in a pot. Maybe I will have better luck. I don't have a "green" thumb!


Pammie, hydrangeas don't like the sun or being too warm. Try growing one in the shade/on the north side of your house. I'm planning to plant one at the back of my house (north) this year. See how it goes! Plants have two chances with me - slim and none!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey!!!! Well it is for the moment but rain is forecast from 1 pm and for the next 4 days.
Had a lovely time at DDs party last night. My grandchildren were dancing until midnight. Lots of lovely food and a friend of mine made a fabulous cake.
Now trying to get my heqd round what I need to do for the beading workshop.
Healing vibes to those who need them and warmand dry hugs to those in Northern Climes and cooling hugs to those in the Southerm Hemisphere.
Here's some photos from last night....


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie, here's the photo of my dreambird


----------



## agnescr

angelam said:


> Pammie, hydrangeas don't like the sun or being too warm. Try growing one in the shade/on the north side of your house. I'm planning to plant one at the back of my house (north) this year. See how it goes! Plants have two chances with me - slim and none!


My hydrangea is at the back of my house faces south, spends most of it's time during summer in full sun grows to six feet tall and has blooms that go from pale pink to deep blue the size of footballs


----------



## angelam

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, it is after midnight..., SAM, pay attention, I'm off to do my one puzzle on the bigger computer and try to figure out what to wear to games tomorrow,a sit will be so cold. ,see you all tomorrow. Ought. We should go see mom after the games so no knitting or computer for me....


Oh Jynx! Do you realise what you have done to me? I had forgotten about puzzles on line - until now. I have just wasted an awful lot of time doing a 100 piece one! Will have to go back later and start a 1000 piece one!


----------



## angelam

agnescr said:


> My hydrangea is at the back of my house faces south, spends most of it's time during summer in full sun grows to six feet tall and has blooms that go from pale pink to deep blue the size of footballs


Wow!! That sounds fantastic!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey!!!! Well it is for the moment but rain is forecast from 1 pm and for the next 4 days.
> Had a lovely time at DDs party last night. My grandchildren were dancing until midnight. Lots of lovely food and a friend of mine made a fabulous cake.
> Now trying to get my heqd round what I need to do for the beading workshop.
> Healing vibes to those who need them and warmand dry hugs to those in Northern Climes and cooling hugs to those in the Southerm Hemisphere.
> Here's some photos from last night....


How's your head this morning??


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> My cottage in on an ancient raised beach and hasn't been affected, as far as I know. Friends are keeping an eye out for me. I can't drive there because of my broken wrist and one of the roads to the village is closed because of the damage on Friday. oh dear.


Hoping your cottage is safe from the high tides, rain and winds. I know you're on pins and needles because you can't go and see for yourself! Thank goodness for good friends.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aran, never connected your name with knitting....duh. Healing energy sent to Barack.]
> 
> Yes, I literally & legally named myself after my favorite form of knitting. I suspect that I might be the only person able to say that. Actually, when I found my true self, I knew I needed a new name. I tried several and loved "Aaron" but hated the way it was spelled, so my sister suggested that I go with "Aran" after the Aran Isles & Aran knitting, and it fit perfectly.
> 
> Barack O'Kitty is doing just fine. The cone is driving him nuts, but I think he'll survive. I bought a brush & some kitty wipes so we can give him a bath without actually sticking him in water.
> 
> I bought some new boots at the oldest continuously operating store in Ohio & possibly the oldest continuously operating shoe store in the US today. The guy seemed puzzled when I told him that I wanted to try on the basic black boots which happened to be women's boots but went with it when I told him that women's shoes fit me better because I have narrow feet. When he saw the way I spell my name, I came out to him & explained how I named myself. He was fascinated by knitting & asked several questions. I should have asked him if he wanted to learn to knit but didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Your naming is so interesting. I think you're great for doing things the way YOU want and not the conventional way. I have the opposite problem with shoes...I have to get a small men's size because my feet are wide! LOL!
> Glad Barack is doing good. But I can understand the cone driving him crazy!
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

tourlady522 said:


> Thanks Sam for the recipes and it is good to see you back again. May 2014 be a Happy & Healthy year for you.
> 
> tourlady522


I don't think I've seen you at Sam's Tea Table before. Welcome and come back often. We're here all week and Sam starts a new Party every Fri. Are you making anything special?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, 3pm Sunday here and dreadful weather. Its about 23 but gale forced winds and black sky... quite a bit of rain nearly here. I thought I would share a couple of photos of colour to brighten everyone up... no photos of sunshine from me sorry... we dont have any sun. :roll:


Thank you so much for the lovely flower photos!! Your hydrangea is gorgeous...one of my favorite flowering bushes. Gives me hope that spring and summer WILL come again in spite of all the winter storms moving in!! LOL!
Sorry you're so hot...wish I could send you a little of the cold weather in our northern and western areas. 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Many years ago, we took a trip to Florida and DD#2 was about 3 and stepped on a dead jellyfish on the beach. It still stung and she would shake her finger at us and inform us that we shouldn't have never ever let her walk on the beach!!!!!


Back when my children were small and everyone still smoked, we found that if we would open a cigeratte and take out a little tobacco, moisten it with saliva and place on the sting, it would ease the pain and sting a lot. Something so simple saved a lot of tears. I'd have a problem finding a cigeratte these days since I don't smoke and don't really know anyone who does!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to remember Angora saying she would stay home after having got caught out on the road with the State of Emergency. It it is unusual for Caren not to have posted her coffee mug.


Yes, I'm concerned for Caren and Kaye. I know Caren in particular, and Angora were supposed to be getting really nasty weather. And before this latest storm can even make it across the continent, they're talking about another one already forming to start this way! Is it spring yet?!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Cant believe some of the temperatures some of you are experiencing..Britain would come to a total stop,some would come to a stop with 2 inches of snow...stay safe and warm


And that's what happens in my area of southeast Virginia. And people would be buying out the grocery stores. They forget that with us, it's seldom that the snow stay on the ground longer than a couple of days and sometimes less. Makes me wonder how many loaves of bread gets moldy and how many gallons of milk sour before they can be used!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Lovely to see flowers at this time of year, although we do still have one daft rose blooming outside!


That rose sounds like Purple's violas...they just keep blooming away!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Pammie, hydrangeas don't like the sun or being too warm. Try growing one in the shade/on the north side of your house. I'm planning to plant one at the back of my house (north) this year. See how it goes! Plants have two chances with me - slim and none!


My mother had one at her front porch that faced east so it got the morning sun but was shaded from the afternoon sun when it was hotter. When I was about 12 or 13 yrs. old, we had a very dry summer. I took out a bucket of water every morning and poured it on that hydrangea to keep it alive. It had huge, beautiful blue blooms. I know it was there well over 20 yrs. It must have loved its location.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey!!!! Well it is for the moment but rain is forecast from 1 pm and for the next 4 days.
> Had a lovely time at DDs party last night. My grandchildren were dancing until midnight. Lots of lovely food and a friend of mine made a fabulous cake.
> Now trying to get my heqd round what I need to do for the beading workshop.
> Healing vibes to those who need them and warmand dry hugs to those in Northern Climes and cooling hugs to those in the Southerm Hemisphere.
> Here's some photos from last night....


Looks like wonderful fun was had by all....love the photo of you!
JuneK


----------



## nittergma

I'd like to welcome you to the tea party as well!


jknappva said:


> I don't think I've seen you at Sam's Tea Table before. Welcome and come back often. We're here all week and Sam starts a new Party every Fri. Are you making anything special?
> JuneK


----------



## pacer

So we have heard from our busy Angora. I do believe that Caren had not been feeling well during the holidays so will keep her in my prayers that she is only busy and not ill. 

It does look like New York,for the most part, is missing this snow storm. Part of Illinois, (Jeanette, Dawn, and Carol) are getting it as well as Indiana and southern Michigan, where I live. I have several inches of snow on my car and it is still falling. Looks like this could last most of the day. I am suppose to teach this afternoon and DS#1 is suppose to go to a dance this afternoon so will need to see if either of these will get canceled. 

Thanks for sharing the beautiful photos of the flowers and islands this weekend. It can at least warm up our insides if not the outside. 

Time to get going for the day. We are now up to 37 weather alerts for our region and the alerts go well into Tuesday so life here is a bit interesting at best.


----------



## jknappva

These were in my mail box from a blog I subscribe to. Thought they were worth passing along.
Junek



How to Plant Your Garden...no
dirt required!!

First, you Come to the garden Â alone,

while the dew is still on the Â roses.

FOR THE GARDEN OF YOUR DAILY Â LIVING ,

PLANT THREE ROWS OF PEAS :



1. Peace of mind

2. Peace of heart

3. Peace of soul

PLANT FOUR ROWS OF SQUASH:



1. Squash gossip

2. Squash indifference

3. Squash grumbling

4. Squash selfishness

PLANT FOUR ROWS OF LETTUCE

1. Lettuce be faithful

2. Lettuce be kind

3. Lettuce be patient

4. Lettuce really love one another

NO GARDEN IS WITHOUT TURNIPS:


1. Turnip for meetings

2. Turnip for services

3. Turnip to help one another

TO CONCLUDE OUR GARDEN YOU
MUST HAVE THYME:



2. Thyme for each other

3. Thyme for family

4. Thyme for friends



WATER FREELY WITH PATIENCE AND Â CULTIVATE WITH LOVE.

THERE IS MUCH FRUIT IN YOUR Â GARDEN BECAUSE YOU REAP WHAT YOU SOW.






A blonde goes into the Post Office to buy some stamps for her Christmas Cards.

She says to the clerk, "May I have some Christmas Stamps."

The clerk says," What denomination?"

The blonde says, " God help us. Has it come to this? Give me 22 Catholic,12 Presbyterian, 10 Lutheran and 6 Baptists."


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey!!!! Well it is for the moment but rain is forecast from 1 pm and for the next 4 days.
> Had a lovely time at DDs party last night. My grandchildren were dancing until midnight. Lots of lovely food and a friend of mine made a fabulous cake.
> Now trying to get my heqd round what I need to do for the beading workshop.
> Healing vibes to those who need them and warmand dry hugs to those in Northern Climes and cooling hugs to those in the Southerm Hemisphere.
> Here's some photos from last night....


You are blessed with a beautiful family. Your looking good girl, :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Happy raining Sunday, still ice and cold out. But a good day after all, so will be a knitting day, pray all have and receive a blessing today, no matter where you are  
Has any one heard from Carne, is she OK? Miss her :-(


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> These were in my mail box from a blog I subscribe to. Thought they were worth passing along.
> Junek
> 
> How to Plant Your Garden...no
> dirt required!!
> 
> First, you Come to the garden Â alone,
> 
> while the dew is still on the Â roses.
> 
> FOR THE GARDEN OF YOUR DAILY Â LIVING ,
> 
> PLANT THREE ROWS OF PEAS :
> 
> 1. Peace of mind
> 
> 2. Peace of heart
> 
> 3. Peace of soul
> 
> PLANT FOUR ROWS OF SQUASH:
> 
> 1. Squash gossip
> 
> 2. Squash indifference
> 
> 3. Squash grumbling
> 
> 4. Squash selfishness
> 
> PLANT FOUR ROWS OF LETTUCE
> 
> 1. Lettuce be faithful
> 
> 2. Lettuce be kind
> 
> 3. Lettuce be patient
> 
> 4. Lettuce really love one another
> 
> NO GARDEN IS WITHOUT TURNIPS:
> 
> 1. Turnip for meetings
> 
> 2. Turnip for services
> 
> 3. Turnip to help one another
> 
> TO CONCLUDE OUR GARDEN YOU
> MUST HAVE THYME:
> 
> 2. Thyme for each other
> 
> 3. Thyme for family
> 
> 4. Thyme for friends
> 
> WATER FREELY WITH PATIENCE AND Â CULTIVATE WITH LOVE.
> 
> THERE IS MUCH FRUIT IN YOUR Â GARDEN BECAUSE YOU REAP WHAT YOU SOW.
> 
> A blonde goes into the Post Office to buy some stamps for her Christmas Cards.
> 
> She says to the clerk, "May I have some Christmas Stamps."
> 
> The clerk says," What denomination?"
> 
> The blonde says, " God help us. Has it come to this? Give me 22 Catholic,12 Presbyterian, 10 Lutheran and 6 Baptists."


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam

Have just been listening to our lunchtime weather forecast........more rain, more strong winds, more flooding!! Deep joy!! I thank my lucky stars I'm on high ground, not in a flood area and certainly nowhere near as cold as you guys in North America and Canada are getting. In spite of all the rain we are still getting daily temps of 8, 9, 10c. The plants in the garden don't know where they are. The daffodils are poking through and I've just noticed a geranium in a sheltered corner that got left behind at the end of summer with a flower just about to open!


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, 3pm Sunday here and dreadful weather. Its about 23 but gale forced winds and black sky... quite a bit of rain nearly here. I thought I would share a couple of photos of colour to brighten everyone up... no photos of sunshine from me sorry... we dont have any sun. :roll:


Beautiful flowers, and so nice to see, with all the snow that we have here,  thanks . :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:



> Bonnie, here's the photo of my dreambird


Purple-- I hope you don't mind that I reposted your picture as the color didn't show up for me and it is such a wonderful
and original project. I think you are amazing.

I have found that my Iphoto is has a great program for editing and adjusting pictures. I am not trying to be pushy but it is so beautiful. I meant to ask you -- did you attach the dreambird to the fleece or do you just tie it on. It is so pretty


----------



## Designer1234

angelam said:


> Wow!! That sounds fantastic!


I had a beautiful hydrangea bush when we lived in vancouver -- it went from pale pinky white- to pink to deep blue -- I put naills in the soil as my neighbour did with his and he swore it helped the color changes -- we had the two nicest hydrangeas in the neighbourhood. (Not coated nails) old nails that used to rust (this was in the 60's ) - I would imgine they were tin?? whatever metal that rusted.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> My hydrangea is at the back of my house faces south, spends most of it's time during summer in full sun grows to six feet tall and has blooms that go from pale pink to deep blue the size of footballs


Mine is in full sun- and ours would be approaching the sort of sun you get in Texas- compared with Agnes' Scottish heat, it is a beautiful fairly pale blue, through to almost white- I have to cut it back vigorously each autumn, to keep it within bounds- and it flowers faithfully in time for Christmas- remembering that is our summer!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey!!!! Well it is for the moment but rain is forecast from 1 pm and for the next 4 days.
> Had a lovely time at DDs party last night. My grandchildren were dancing until midnight. Lots of lovely food and a friend of mine made a fabulous cake.
> Now trying to get my heqd round what I need to do for the beading workshop.
> Healing vibes to those who need them and warmand dry hugs to those in Northern Climes and cooling hugs to those in the Southerm Hemisphere.
> Here's some photos from last night....


Is there any end to the talents of LM, a photographer, too!
It is a lovely photo of you, PurpleFi!
Have you come out of the inkohol affluence?!!!!!!
It would seem a good time was had by all!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I had a beautiful hydrangea bush when we lived in vancouver -- it went from pale pinky white- to pink to deep blue -- I put naills in the soil as my neighbour did with his and he swore it helped the color changes -- we had the two nicest hydrangeas in the neighbourhood. (Not coated nails) old nails that used to rust (this was in the 60's ) - I would imgine they were tin?? whatever metal that rusted.


That is iron or steel, dear Shirley!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Bonnie, here's the photo of my dreambird


That is an excellent idea to have the dreambird on the poncho- if I ever made one- I think I would copy that idea- with your permission!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Yes, I'm concerned for Caren and Kaye. I know Caren in particular, and Angora were supposed to be getting really nasty weather. And before this latest storm can even make it across the continent, they're talking about another one already forming to start this way! Is it spring yet?!!
> JuneK


I did notice Caren was online at one point through my night. I've not checked to see if she has posted!
Angora sounds quite happy in her posts, apart from not being able to sleep, Kaye I suspect is still fighting off the infection- I think she mentioned taking an anti-biotic. We have heard nothing from Zoe for a very long time.


----------



## Lurker 2

I have just checked- Caren still shows as online- but has not posted since her last post on the KTP on the 3rd Jan. I do hope she is OK!


----------



## pammie1234

jknappva said:


> Back when my children were small and everyone still smoked, we found that if we would open a cigeratte and take out a little tobacco, moisten it with saliva and place on the sting, it would ease the pain and sting a lot. Something so simple saved a lot of tears. I'd have a problem finding a cigeratte these days since I don't smoke and don't really know anyone who does!
> JuneK


That was a common treatment for me as well! I wonder why it worked?


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> That is iron or steel, dear Shirley!


Thanks Julie! a another geriatric moment - ( I knew tin didn't sound correct!)

It sure did make a difference because the woman gardener of the other side of us thought it was untrue (the two neighbours were NOT friends (and we were between them) As a result her hydrangas weren't nearly as lovely as ours . I had ours in shade and didn't water a lot (we were in Vancouver so got a lot of rain ) and they were huge - and so beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Julie! a another geriatric moment - ( I knew tin didn't sound correct!)
> 
> It sure did make a difference because the woman gardener of the other side of us thought it was untrue (the two neighbours were NOT friends (and we were between them) As a result her hydrangas weren't nearly as lovely as ours . I had ours in shade and didn't water a lot (we were in Vancouver so got a lot of rain ) and they were huge - and so beautiful.


And also goes to show that what we call tins, actually have a high proportion of steel in the mix- my old ones all rust out!


----------



## pammie1234

Thanks for the information about hydrangeas. I hope to try them again this summer.

I'm glad that some of you are talking about stocking up when the weather turns bad. So many people make fun of us in Texas when we do that. I almost always try to get stocked up before a winter storm. Especially on comfort foods!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like our shelves, and then there are my old Mitchner's....


They are so good, you learn so much when reading his books


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks for the information about hydrangeas. I hope to try them again this summer.
> 
> I'm glad that some of you are talking about stocking up when the weather turns bad. So many people make fun of us in Texas when we do that. I almost always try to get stocked up before a winter storm. Especially on comfort foods!


Our weather is so fickle, I try to be stocked week by week- also because of occasional power cuts- we have a lot of crashes on our corner, and every so often a power pole gets taken out. Yes we are ante-diluvian here, no under ground reticulation!


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Bonnie, here's the photo of my dreambird


That's beautiful, I knew it would be purple! Great color combination.


----------



## HandyFamily

Just marking my spot here, I'll go back to read the beginning...


----------



## Designer1234

I sure hope Kaye's sinus infection is getting better and that David doesn't have to drive in that terrible weather! I have found the answer for my sinus problems which I have had since I was a child. apo beclo aqua which my doctor put me on 2 years ago -- it has changed my life.

I am concerned about Zoe -- I hope she is okay -- 

I also wonder how pontuf is doing. I hope she is getting better and that this next year will be a huge improvement for her and Rick.

It is so nice to see our Prayers and good thoughts were answered for dreamweaver. It does my heart good to read her posts and see her feeling better and better.

Caren might be having a bit of problems with the storm but if her computer shows her on line it would seem to me she still has power?

Bonnie - your situation is the very coldest so take care. I know you know what you need to do with the bitter cold - but do look after yourself.

The flooding in the UK sounds terrible- cold and wet. Calgary (my home) is still recovering from the terrible flood we had 3 or 4 months ago. 

Weather can sure be a powerful force in our lives. 

Everyone -take extra care and dress warmly - and be thoughtful about how you drive and walk in this type of unusual weather all around the world.

I am looking forward to the beading class which starts tomorrow. I will open the workshop tonight at 7pm EST and have my beading needles, crochet hook and beads at the ready. This will be a fun class. Purple I am glad you have had a day to recuperate! The pictures were great.

Our Hayley stayed overnight here and beat Papa at "checkers" and "sorry" - and then played a game on the computer. She is such a joy. She is reading her book in the living room while Pat is watching the world Junior hockey - and Canada is losing much to his dissatisfaction.

It is now 8 am - I have been up for 2 hours - but still in my housecoat. Brrr - we are staying in as our temperatures have dropped a lot over night and it is very very cold out there. Take care everyone.

by the way-- I was looking something up on my atlas and checked out the different places mentioned in our posts that I remembered. I thought I knew a lot about the UK but found I was wrong as to the location of the Hebrides!! I am going to keep it handy so when a place is mentioned I can find where that person lives. 

I knew where Purplefi is as Pat was stationed at Aldershot - and used to run (yes run) to Guildford on his time off - he always ran until his last surgery. He had a great time there the 6 months he was stationed there. He was on a Physical Training course with the Canadian Army - Purple are you actually in Aldershot, or outside of it. I know I am close.

I am going to check out and see exactly where Kate is and then go through the list of my TP friends. I have always loved to imagine myself in different places in the world -- The internet has allowed me to learn more and more about them. 

The puffin site - rather than take hours of trying to find posts about the location. Exactly where is that island? 

I bought Pat a new Atlas for his birthday last year and it is so much easier as it is quite large. 

I wish I had written down where everyone is from -- will have to keep an eye open for future posts about locations. I know where Sam and the Canadian posters are, and Nana Caren and some of the rest of you - - definitely know where Julie and darowil are - will check all the places this next few weeks as information is posted.

If anyone in the UK and 'down under' would pm me where they live I would so appreciate it - save me trying to figure out exactly where you are - Margaret and Julie I know both of your locations also Denise (nicho] I also know Belfast area (Pat's Mom was born and raised in Lisburn).


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Back when my children were small and everyone still smoked, we found that if we would open a cigeratte and take out a little tobacco, moisten it with saliva and place on the sting, it would ease the pain and sting a lot. Something so simple saved a lot of tears. I'd have a problem finding a cigeratte these days since I don't smoke and don't really know anyone who does!
> JuneK


There was something on TV in a movie about peeing on a jellyfish sting to take the pain away, I thought that was maybe just BS


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> I had a beautiful hydrangea bush when we lived in vancouver -- it went from pale pinky white- to pink to deep blue -- I put naills in the soil as my neighbour did with his and he swore it helped the color changes -- we had the two nicest hydrangeas in the neighbourhood. (Not coated nails) old nails that used to rust (this was in the 60's ) - I would imgine they were tin?? whatever metal that rusted.


I remember hearing about putting rusty nails in the soil to keep them blue. I don't think blue is a natural colour for hydrangeas but if you put the nails in the soil it is iron oxide?? from them that keeps the flowers blue. (I'm sure a chemist among us will put me right if that is not the right chemical)!


----------



## nittergma

That's for sure Sam! They are pretty good girls but they tend to get fidgety when they are at the computer or at the table!
Purple, I finally got to see that beautiful shawl with the cape, it's absolutely stunning! And Agnes, I'd love to be able to knit lace like that! They are beautiful!
I'm still reading when I can (right now dgks are watchin a cartoon, oops, they are done!) Will keep up when I can.


thewren said:


> and patience
> 
> sam


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> Purple-- I hope you don't mind that I reposted your picture as the color didn't show up for me and it is such a wonderful
> and original project. I think you are amazing.
> 
> I have found that my Iphoto is has a great program for editing and adjusting pictures. I am not trying to be pushy but it is so beautiful. I meant to ask you -- did you attach the dreambird to the fleece or do you just tie it on. It is so pretty


Purple, I'm looking at Shirleys photo of your dreambird, are their beads down the spine of the feathers?


----------



## Lurker 2

Burhou is one of the Channel Islands, Shirley, near Alderney where TNS lives some of the time- the channel islands are closer to France than Britain although considered British- they are very independent of mind, and some are self governing.
Where they filmed the Puffins- not sure if I have the spelling quite right, and I think TNS is on her way to San Francisco!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Burhou is one of the Channel Islands, Shirley, near Alderney where TNS lives some of the time- the channel islands are closer to France than Britain although considered British- they are very independent of mind, and some are self governing.
> Where they filmed the Puffins- not sure if I have the spelling quite right, and I think TNS is on her way to San Francisco!


Thanks I just couldn't remember where TNS lived. Now that the workshops have started I just don't have much time to check the previous posts so that is one that I really wondered about. thanks so much as I was wondering exactly what Islands were involved. So interesting!!

Julie - I was sure they were in a completely wrong place! thanks so much -- I really didn't realize they were so close to France and south of England. Just goes to show you how little I know . So I was completely wrong about the Hebrides and the Channel Islands -- time to really look at Australia and then spend some time looking closely at the US where most of our members are. It keeps me occupied (as if I need that).

Julie- Thanks again - You are a very smart, knowledgeable woman and I don't want to see you 
being insecure about how lovely a person you are, any more! You are one of our most beautiful people on the TP -
and contribute so much!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> I had a beautiful hydrangea bush when we lived in vancouver -- it went from pale pinky white- to pink to deep blue -- I put naills in the soil as my neighbour did with his and he swore it helped the color changes -- we had the two nicest hydrangeas in the neighbourhood. (Not coated nails) old nails that used to rust (this was in the 60's ) - I would imgine they were tin?? whatever metal that rusted.


I have heard your are to add iron to the soil to get better colors. I bought one last summer but put it on the south side of the house & it was too hot there. I thought it would need to be on the south side to get enought protection to survive the winter but that's no good in summer. They are so pretty but I don't know if I will try another.


----------



## Glennys 2

Good morning, afternoon or eavening all. Just joining so that I can get in line on the ktp. 
Have to tell you what I did this last week. I was making a late Christmas gift for a letter carrier. Making fingerless gloves with a flip top cover. I was finished all except for sewing the buttons on for the cover to be fastened down when I noticed that I had made 2 right handed gloves not 1 right and 1 left. Oh well not to much tinking to do. Will have it finished this afternoon.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have heard your are to add iron to the soil to get better colors. I bought one last summer but put it on the south side of the house & it was too hot there. I thought it would need to be on the south side to get enought protection to survive the winter but that's no good in summer. They are so pretty but I don't know if I will try another.


I tried to grow one here in Calgary - it just didn't take. I don't remember seeing any - (which doesn't mean they aren't here - but the climate is so different than the coast - hmm. They are very beautiful. I do know they need shade - as my bush was in shade all day - doubt there was more than an hour of sun ever.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I tried to grow one here in Calgary - it just didn't take. I don't remember seeing any - (which doesn't mean they aren't here - but the climate is so different than the coast - hmm. They are very beautiful. I do know they need shade - as my bush was in shade all day - doubt there was more than an hour of sun ever.


Mine does very well in full sun, here!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> I tried to grow one here in Calgary - it just didn't take. I don't remember seeing any - (which doesn't mean they aren't here - but the climate is so different than the coast - hmm. They are very beautiful. I do know they need shade - as my bush was in shade all day - doubt there was more than an hour of sun ever.


I know some kinds will grow here as our local funeral home has a large one on the east side of their building that has been there many years. Probably had I purchased from a nursery or seed catalogue I would have had better luck but I was in Costco near Mothers day & they had beautiful pots for $15 so I bought one. Often the plants for sale in stores are not of the variety or stamina to take in our climates. I don't know if they are something that can be started by stealing a piece of root from an established one like so many other perennials. Every spring when cleaning my flower beds I try to give away perennials as they spread so much in a season & I have my large bed along the bush & I keep it so I can run the tiller between the flowers & the bush, it helps with keeping the grass & weeds out. When they get too thick & no one wants them I just throw them in the bush. One spring the Church was having a garage sale I dug several boxes & took them there thinking people would buy, even priced at only a dollar or 2 they didn't sell. I was surprised as they are so expensive at the greenhouses.


----------



## EJS

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey!!!! Well it is for the moment but rain is forecast from 1 pm and for the next 4 days.
> Had a lovely time at DDs party last night. My grandchildren were dancing until midnight. Lots of lovely food and a friend of mine made a fabulous cake.
> Now trying to get my heqd round what I need to do for the beading workshop.
> Healing vibes to those who need them and warmand dry hugs to those in Northern Climes and cooling hugs to those in the Southerm Hemisphere.
> Here's some photos from last night....


Looks like fun had by all. 
I am wondering if the beading would be the same in crochet. What do you think?


----------



## ChrisEl

RookieRetiree said:


> I like to put them in a zip lock bag and smash/roll them with my rolling pin....then take out what I need and put the rest back in the refrigerator. I do this with graham crackers, Ritz crackers, etc. also.


Thank you for the ideas---I will do this soon.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I had a beautiful hydrangea bush when we lived in vancouver -- it went from pale pinky white- to pink to deep blue -- I put naills in the soil as my neighbour did with his and he swore it helped the color changes -- we had the two nicest hydrangeas in the neighbourhood. (Not coated nails) old nails that used to rust (this was in the 60's ) - I would imgine they were tin?? whatever metal that rusted.


I think the nails were iron...I don't think tin rusts...if I'm wrong I'm sure someone will tell us. And rightfully!
I always heard that putting rusty nail in the soil would give the hydrangea a beautiful blue color.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> That was a common treatment for me as well! I wonder why it worked?


I have no idea. And I remember once when I was a child, I got stung by a wasp, yellow jacket, something like that. And my father put wet tobacco on it. Wonder if it was the combination of saliva and tobacco and wouldn't have worked as well with just water??
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

EJS said:


> Looks like fun had by all.
> I am wondering if the beading would be the same in crochet. What do you think?


I know that Purple wants us to have a crochet hook but it is very possible it is to go with knitting - I just am not sure that is an interesting question as I do both too. will check u tube if she doesn't cover it. I think it will be knitted beading but not sure if she is mentioning beading for crochet too. I am sure there must be a way.


----------



## Designer1234

EJS said:


> Looks like fun had by all.
> I am wondering if the beading would be the same in crochet. What do you think?


I know that Purple wants us to have a crochet hook but it is very possible it is to go with knitting - I just am not sure that is an interesting question as I do both too. will check u tube if she doesn't cover it. I think it will be knitted beading but not sure if she is mentioning beading for crochet too. I am sure there must be a way.

Ooops - another Gwennie -- I think it is something to do with weekend heavy posting as I have managed to do Gwennies every weekend somewhere on KP for the past few weeks. Sorry everyone


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Our weather is so fickle, I try to be stocked week by week- also because of occasional power cuts- we have a lot of crashes on our corner, and every so often a power pole gets taken out. Yes we are ante-diluvian here, no under ground reticulation!


Most of our power and phone lines are underground here. And back in the early '90's, that really saved me from having a black-out when we had a bad ice storm. Our electricity never went out. I stood at our front storm door and looked out and could see transformers blowing out in other areas of the city. My townhouse and the apartments behind me all had underground lines at that time. Now I'm pretty sure almost all of the city lines are underground.
JuneK


----------



## marilyn skinner

Putting nails under the hydrangea will turn it blue as well as putting them under a spruce when you plant it will give you a blue spruce tree. Needs lots though.


----------



## Designer1234

I would imagine they might be like roses - different types that- are chosen for the area they will grow. I honestly don't remember seeing any here but that does not mean there are none. I was able to grow EVERYTHING in Vancouver - just stick it in the ground and it would grow. (including weeds) . It is a wonderful area for flowers and flowering shrubs -- as is the Island.


----------



## Designer1234

marilyn skinner said:


> Putting nails under the hydrangea will turn it blue as well as putting them under a spruce when you plant it will give you a blue spruce tree. Needs lots though.


Hi Marilyn - Nice to meet another Albertan - how is your weather there? I know you are way north of us so I hope you are 'hunkering down too'. I have a close friend in Athabasca - cold winter there too. Nice to see another Westerner on the TP. I hope you will visit us often.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I would imagine they might be like roses - different types that- are chosen for the area they will grow. I honestly don't remember seeing any here but that does not mean there are none. I was able to grow EVERYTHING in Vancouver - just stick it in the ground and it would grow. (including weeds) . It is a wonderful area for flowers and flowering shrubs -- as is the Island.


My mother and all her sisters had green thumbs up to their elbows!! LOL! I remember her oldest sister had a huge flower garden. She would snap off a twig of a bush to prop up her flowers and just stick it in the ground!! And it would take root. My mother would throw her bearded iris rhizoms that she'd thinned in the fall behind her shed and they'd take root and bloom! She and her sisters always traded them back and forth so they had a variety of colors.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Daylight, I love Gene Stratton Porter also.
Glenn's, I've done 2 right handed gloves also.....more than once.


----------



## Pup lover

Caren has a generator and if one if the GKs is on "her" computer maybe she didnt sign out.

I have heard the peeing on jelly fish stings have also heard its bs so.........?

Something to do with the ph balance in your soil is what makes hydrangeas blue or pink or white. I love them have not had luck with them though. Maybe I will try one in a pot never tried that.

Snowing and blowing like crazy here. Hard to tell how much snow we actually gave gotten so far with the blowing. DH shoveled and said about 4 inches on patio/sidewalk so more than that I'm sure. Temp is 18f with a wind chill of 1f, which is colder thsn when I got up at 6:30. People here were stocking up at the stores also not sure if because of the snow or wind chills. We try to only have to go to the store once a week, its just not our idea of fun and the more you are there the more you spend. DH is making chili today think I will do some cornbread to go with it! Everyone stay warm/cool and dry!


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey!!!! Well it is for the moment but rain is forecast from 1 pm and for the next 4 days.
> Had a lovely time at DDs party last night. My grandchildren were dancing until midnight. Lots of lovely food and a friend of mine made a fabulous cake.
> Now trying to get my heqd round what I need to do for the beading workshop.
> Healing vibes to those who need them and warmand dry hugs to those in Northern Climes and cooling hugs to those in the Southerm Hemisphere.
> Here's some photos from last night....


Looks like a great time was had by all!


----------



## PurpleFi

EJS said:


> Looks like fun had by all.
> I am wondering if the beading would be the same in crochet. What do you think?


Not tried it but have said I will try a bit of crochet to see what happens. Come and join in and see what you think. I might need you to help me with the crochet as I have no idea what the stitches are called as here in the UK they have different names to the US. I just hook away and hope :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> Purple, I'm looking at Shirleys photo of your dreambird, are their beads down the spine of the feathers?


Here's a close up. I will cover this technique in the beading workshop


----------



## PurpleFi

Shirley, Camberley is about 5 miles from Aldershot, 12 from Guildford and 3 from Farnborough where the first powered flight in the UK took place by the Americn Bill Codie. Down the road about a mile is the Sandhurst Military Academy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gin is/was a beautiful cat. I love orange kitties. The photo looks like it should be on a calendar.


Lurker 2 said:


> This should be my favourite photo of Gin enjoying himself in the sun, near where I had been working in the garden. He is about 10 years old in this shot. This was my first attempt to download from my usb stick!


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Looks like a great time was had by all!


Hi Kate, hope all is well with you. We all had a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Have just been listening to our lunchtime weather forecast........more rain, more strong winds, more flooding!! Deep joy!! I thank my lucky stars I'm on high ground, not in a flood area and certainly nowhere near as cold as you guys in North America and Canada are getting. In spite of all the rain we are still getting daily temps of 8, 9, 10c. The plants in the garden don't know where they are. The daffodils are poking through and I've just noticed a geranium in a sheltered corner that got left behind at the end of summer with a flower just about to open!


Hi Angela, glad I went out this morning it is now wet again. I have dianthus and violas still in flower and my angelica is sending up new shoots. How are you?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi Charlotte80 good to see you posting and a big welcome as we start the new year! I love the sound of the recipe. I wonder if you could do the dough in a bread machine on the dough cycle (don't have much strength in my hands.) I'd like to try these and I think I have everything on hand. Thanks for posting!


Charlotte80 said:


> Hello to Sam and everyone, I'm not sure if I have ever posted on the Tea Party before; but I drop in and read whenever I have some time every week. I was just reading about the no-bake cookies and thought that some might like to have my favorite cookie recipe.
> These little cookies have become a tradition with my family for Christmas. I know that it is too late for this Christmas but was just reading cookie recipes posted by other KPers and thought some might like to try this one. They are a hit any time of the year, not just at Christmas. LOL
> 
> Kifli
> 1 cup butter or Margarine 1 Tbs. sugar
> 3 cups flour 1/2 cup milk or cream
> 3 egg yolks 1/4 tsp. Vanilla
> 1 packet yeast
> 
> Cut flour and margarine together with pastry blender, dissolve yeast in warm milk, add sugar and vanilla, stir into flour mixture. Put on board with a little flour and knead well, until smooth. Divide into 3 equal balls. Roll each ball into a circle until dough is about 1/8 inch thick Cut each circle into12 triangles. Place a small amount of filling on each wedge and roll into a crescent shape. Place on greased cookie sheet and allow to sit for 20 minutes.
> Brush tops of crescents with beaten egg. Bake in 350o oven until lightly browned. Sprinkle powdered sugar on top after removing from oven.
> 
> Filling
> 
> 3 egg whites 2 Cup ground walnuts
> ½ cup sugar 1/4 tsp. Vanilla
> 
> Beat egg whites, until stiff adding sugar a tablespoon at a time. Fold in nuts and Vanilla. Use for Kifli filling.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> Purple-- I hope you don't mind that I reposted your picture as the color didn't show up for me and it is such a wonderful
> and original project. I think you are amazing.
> 
> I have found that my Iphoto is has a great program for editing and adjusting pictures. I am not trying to be pushy but it is so beautiful. I meant to ask you -- did you attach the dreambird to the fleece or do you just tie it on. It is so pretty


I stitched it round the neck and down the fronts but left the feathers free. It is lovely and warm. xx


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcom nan.0803! I love historical novels and movies. Glad to see you jumping in and joining the chatter here at the tea party. We always welcome new folks.


nan.0803 said:


> I've not been on before.
> I also like historical novels by Ken Follett.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Is there any end to the talents of LM, a photographer, too!
> It is a lovely photo of you, PurpleFi!
> Have you come out of the inkohol affluence?!!!!!!
> It would seem a good time was had by all!


I really mixed my drinks last night - red wine - water - tomato juice, but not altogether and I am not as think as you drunk I am!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> That is an excellent idea to have the dreambird on the poncho- if I ever made one- I think I would copy that idea- with your permission!


No problem xx Hugs xx


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> I stitched it round the neck and down the fronts but left the feathers free. It is lovely and warm. xx


If I ever make one I will try that if you don't mind. I can help with crocheting terms if you need, but as long as you state whether you are using U.K. Or U.S terms most crocheters can figure it out.


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> I remember hearing about putting rusty nails in the soil to keep them blue. I don't think blue is a natural colour for hydrangeas but if you put the nails in the soil it is iron oxide?? from them that keeps the flowers blue. (I'm sure a chemist among us will put me right if that is not the right chemical)!


I thought it depended on whether your soil was acid or alkali (says she having no real idea of either! :roll: ) which colour the blooms were, and that's why the rusty nails would work? Chemist I am not, got flung out of science at school! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

How kind and thoughtful of you blavell. I don't think I've seen you post before and welcome to the tea party. Even here in the south we are experiencing temperatures that are the coldest in decades. Thank goodness they aren't like you folks are having. I also pray for everyones' safety in such bitter weather. 


blavell said:


> Hi - I'm in St. Paul & I'm so worried about anyone that has to go out on Sun. & Mon. Be very careful & make sure you have plenty of warm clothes & emergency equipment with you when you go. I'll be home praying for everyone that has to go out into the elements. Good luck!


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> How's your head this morning??


They are both fine :roll:


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was something on TV in a movie about peeing on a jellyfish sting to take the pain away, I thought that was maybe just BS


Has to be true, they did it in an episode of "Friends"!! :shock:


----------



## budasha

Hi all - As usual, I'm way behind. Hope all of you have a great New Year.

Sam, thanks for all those recipes but I just can't picture Vodka and bacon - yuk. The taco recipes sound good.

The storms around the world have been horrendous and I hope that all our KP friends are safe. We have had some terrible weather too and it was snowing again this morning. We had about 5" overnight and piled on top of all the other that we received, is not good. My Christmas lights are on my lamp posts and the outlets are buried so I don't know when I'll be able to turn the lights off....maybe not till spring (lol).

Charlotte80 - you must have a Hungarian background, as do I. Kiflis are a favourite of ours. Mom used to make them all the time and my SIL still does. I never had to make them because someone else always did. I might have to start making them now.

I'm only on page 16 so still have a lot of reading to do.

When we lost our Pomeranian in Dec., I was determined not to get another until at least the Spring. My DH really misses him so I broke down and started looking for another. I didn't realize how difficult it would be. I thought perhaps we could adopt one from a shelter but the ones suitable for us were all taken. Finally, I found several Poms, one in particular from a breeder who advertised several. I haven't been able to reach her either by phone or email. Very strange. I guess that's an indication that I should stay away from her.

We finally did find one but it's a 2 hour drive away. The weather hasn't co-operated so we haven't been able to get to see him. Tried yesterday but had to turn back because of the road conditions. Hopefully within the next week, we'll be able to get to see him. Even I'm getting anxious now.

I'll stop for now and read some more.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know some kinds will grow here as our local funeral home has a large one on the east side of their building that has been there many years. Probably had I purchased from a nursery or seed catalogue I would have had better luck but I was in Costco near Mothers day & they had beautiful pots for $15 so I bought one. Often the plants for sale in stores are not of the variety or stamina to take in our climates. I don't know if they are something that can be started by stealing a piece of root from an established one like so many other perennials. Every spring when cleaning my flower beds I try to give away perennials as they spread so much in a season & I have my large bed along the bush & I keep it so I can run the tiller between the flowers & the bush, it helps with keeping the grass & weeds out. When they get too thick & no one wants them I just throw them in the bush. One spring the Church was having a garage sale I dug several boxes & took them there thinking people would buy, even priced at only a dollar or 2 they didn't sell. I was surprised as they are so expensive at the greenhouses.


DH tried to propagate a hydrangea and according to the book you have to peg a stem down into the earth until it forms it's own root, then you can detach it from the mother plant. I'm afraid DH wasn't successful with his attempt!


----------



## martina

I have just checked about Jellyfish stings on Google and the urine thing is a myth. Use water sea water will do or if available vinegar.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you pacer. Hannah got home at 1 this morning. It was so good to have her back. She will show us all her pictures today. This evening all the girls with their boyfriends and the grandkids will be coming over. Instead of a dinner we will have heavy snacks since the grandkids can't get here until between 7 and 8. Just realized that I've seen the grands a few times since they moved but DH hasn't seen them in about 6-7 months. He is quite excited about seeing them all tonight.

It sounds as if you are as prepared as you can be for the bitter weather. Stay safe. Hope you get a few days at home and can do some knitting if that is desired. 



pacer said:


> Gwen...praying for Hannah's safe return. Hopefully she gets out before the weather gets ugly again there. I am thinking she will be okay flying today, but tomorrow could be a totally different problem.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is a terrific picture!


agnescr said:


> Hello quiet day here,hope there has been some improvement in the weather where ever you are,the plumber finally turned up at 15:45 today so i now have heating and hot water wooohooo,thankfully the weather here has been mild for January 5 c so with a heater on it has not been to bad
> 
> I came across this picture on Deramore site/facebook and thought what a great photo


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Have finished blocking my latest shawl.. Tristano by Stevieland done in 100% Peruvian Highland fingering wool and now working on another of her creations the Liz Stole done in navy blue lace weight,just over half way done,when blocked it will be 70 inches long 18 inches wide,planning to have a look at the lace workshops too,when I can find the time
> 
> but am getting sock withdrawals so will start a pair soon


What gorgeous knitting. Really beautiful work. I love both of them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Agnescr has posted her shawl in pictures also, if any want to add an encouraging word there too:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-225516-5.html#4582189


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> If I ever make one I will try that if you don't mind. I can help with crocheting terms if you need, but as long as you state whether you are using U.K. Or U.S terms most crocheters can figure it out.


Thanks Martina, glad someone know the difference.xx


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you pacer. Hannah got home at 1 this morning. It was so good to have her back. She will show us all her pictures today. This evening all the girls with their boyfriends and the grandkids will be coming over. Instead of a dinner we will have heavy snacks since the grandkids can't get here until between 7 and 8. Just realized that I've seen the grands a few times since they moved but DH hasn't seen them in about 6-7 months. He is quite excited about seeing them all tonight.
> 
> It sounds as if you are as prepared as you can be for the bitter weather. Stay safe. Hope you get a few days at home and can do some knitting if that is desired.


So glad to hear DD is home safely and hope you have a wonderful time being all together. Seeing the grandchildren will be really special for DH after such a long time not seeing them. It will be a lovely celebration for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh

We have a glassed in porch that has heat/air and that is where the cats get fed. the dogs are fed in the kitchen. Of course Alfred kitty also will nibble at the dog food and the dogs will woof down any food anywhere, anytime....LOL.


thewren said:


> the cat food is on the counter top here for the same reason - it really gets full when all four cats want to eat at the same time. one will eat a little while the others mill around - then another one will get the bowl - they seem to take turns until everyone has had all they want. Heidi tends to come unglued when she see it. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> I thought it depended on whether your soil was acid or alkali (says she having no real idea of either! :roll: ) which colour the blooms were, and that's why the rusty nails would work? Chemist I am not, got flung out of science at school! :lol:


Blind leading the blind then!!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angela, glad I went out this morning it is now wet again. I have dianthus and violas still in flower and my angelica is sending up new shoots. How are you?


I'm fine. Managing to keep dry. Would love to sign up for your course but I'm doing quite a lot of work over the next couple of months so time will be short. Is it possible to just look in and see what is going on without actually doing anything? xx


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ohio Joy have the step grands returned home or are they still at your place?

How nice that you have a credit on your electric bill. 



jheiens said:


> Sam, at the moment the sun is continuing to shine rather brightly; the winds are calm, finally; outside temp is expected to reach nearly 30F; and the house is cold--thermostat sitting at 69 degrees inside. (A nice bit of good news--maybe--the electric company estimated our bill last month at the highest ever. This month's statement indicates that we still have $45 credit on the account. Yea!!)
> 
> Temps are supposed to drop through the evening and to slide some more from whatever we reach in the 20s tonight. Air temps are predicted to continue to drop through tomorrow to a record of -15F by Monday morning. I expect that local schools will be closed on Monday and Tuesday when the morning bus time is expected be be at least -8F.
> 
> My car in the garage has not been turned on since we got home from church last Sunday, so Don started it up this morning. Every thing seems all right for now. It now seems that our 16-day Christmas break may turn into an 18-day break.
> 
> Tim is bored out of his gourd now; by Wednesday morning he could be really silly.
> 
> Hope Bentley is improving after the trip to Dr.'s.
> 
> All y'all take care of yourselves.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## agnescr

Designer1234 said:


> I would imagine they might be like roses - different types that- are chosen for the area they will grow. I honestly don't remember seeing any here but that does not mean there are none. I was able to grow EVERYTHING in Vancouver - just stick it in the ground and it would grow. (including weeds) . It is a wonderful area for flowers and flowering shrubs -- as is the Island.


I know roses like Epsom salts don,t know if they are available in Canada/USA


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hi Budasha, the kiflis are so interesting. Thanks Charlotte80.

Sorry to hear about your sweet dog. Tell me about pomeranians and what you think of the breed. Of course, any personal tidbits about your precious wee one are welcome as memories mean so much at times like this. At some time DH and I may get a dog but must wait for now. I love the big breeds but am afraid with my problems that a smaller breed is what I need. I do hope your quest for a new dog finds a break in the weather soon. Perhaps your other breeder has flown south with the geese. I know you will find a sweet one to love. You must really like the breed since you are looking for another pom. Hugs to you as you are still recovering from the loss, I am sure. Such special bonds we have with our pets.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've never heard of block heaters in cars. Guess it's because I'm in the south. Learn something new all the time. I'll have to ask my brother if his cars have block heaters. He lives in Wisconsin.


Designer1234 said:


> I think it would be very hard in our winters to be without block heaters in the motor. We are enjoying our heated seats in our new Toyota -- I always said we would never buy them but the car had them in and so we good it. They are WONDERUL! make us thaw out from clearing off the car really quickly. We have an outside parking stall, not a garage and we sure miss inside parking. My nieces and Nephews all have block heaters - I think they are common through all of Canada and the northern states. could be wrong though.
> 
> Newfoundland is really getting it right now and also the other Maritime Provinces -- Actually it is rather nice here -- we are used to the cold and it isn't bitter and it is sunny today --22C - 7.6F . not sure about the windchill but it isn't too bad - watching the smoke there appears to be some wind.Be careful everyone.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I found this on the main forum this morning and it brought to mind the Tea Party folks who feel they are not up to trying lace. This is a good reference.

http://www.siviaharding.com/Lace%20Knitting%20Basics.pdf

Trisha


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> I'm fine. Managing to keep dry. Would love to sign up for your course but I'm doing quite a lot of work over the next couple of months so time will be short. Is it possible to just look in and see what is going on without actually doing anything? xx


Cos it is, it's going to be quite easy and you can dip in and out whenever you want. xx


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> We don't have too much snow here yet but... it's coming tonight so I hear. It is -3C windchill -9 C just now. I was out for a bit this afternoon but I think I'll just stay tucked up warm for a few days.
> I'm only a block or so from Lake Huron and I'd love to go take some pics of the ice and snow on the shore but it's just too darn cold.
> 
> Trisha


I would love to see the photos but more than that want you safe. When it warms up, but before all melts, perhaps then would be a good time. I know the formations on the water can be amazing. I have wanted to get up to the lake and see some of them and have totally forgotten about it. Busy knitting. Hmmmm what better thing to do on a cold, cold, cold day. Well actually today is a little warmer but back down into the bitter category by Tuesday.


----------



## ptofValerie

thewren said:


> have your water wings ready just in case Valerie. hopefully the water will not reach you.
> 
> I wonder how the bees are faring in this weather. of course they are all in the hive keeping warm I hope.
> 
> sam


oh, so do I Sam. I'm worried about them. I'd like to give them extra feed but there's no sense in asking a family member to take me to the cottage until after tomorrow, when we expect the worse of this weather to have passed. The one remaining good road to Ballyhalbert may be closed as much of it runs along the shore of Stranford Lough and the wind often carries the waves onshore. I'm making a pot of soup as I was able to buy chopped carrots and onions. I can't prepare fresh vegetables properly until the case comes off.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Agnescr the shawls are gorgeous. I can decide which pattern I like the most since both are so lovely. 


agnescr said:


> Have finished blocking my latest shawl.. Tristano by Stevieland done in 100% Peruvian Highland fingering wool and now working on another of her creations the Liz Stole done in navy blue lace weight,just over half way done,when blocked it will be 70 inches long 18 inches wide,planning to have a look at the lace workshops too,when I can find the time
> 
> but am getting sock withdrawals so will start a pair soon


----------



## ptofValerie

thewren said:


> where are you?
> 
> sam


I'm in Belfast. Just as well!


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Cos it is, it's going to be quite easy and you can dip in and out whenever you want. xx


Hi Purple, I will probably drop in and out also. I'm behind on one workshop now and yet I want to do yours. I want to do them all. I will probably join as this is something I really want to learn and I know I can do it at my pace as it is left online.


----------



## iamsam

I missed the trilogy - what are the two books you have read?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> We do to and are anxiously waiting for the third in his latest trilogy. It will be out this coming Sept.... I think pillars of the earth is among my all time favorites.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Cos it is, it's going to be quite easy and you can dip in and out whenever you want. xx


Might do that then. Thanks. x


----------



## iamsam

loved reading mitchner's books - it always amused me how wordy he could get.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like our shelves, and then there are my old Mitchner's....


----------



## Cashmeregma

ptofValerie said:


> oh, so do I Sam. I'm worried about them. I'd like to give them extra feed but there's no sense in asking a family member to take me to the cottage until after tomorrow, when we expect the worse of this weather to have passed. The one remaining good road to Ballyhalbert may be closed as much of it runs along the shore of Stranford Lough and the wind often carries the waves onshore. I'm making a pot of soup as I was able to buy chopped carrots and onions. I can't prepare fresh vegetables properly until the case comes off.


Here's to improvement in the weather and repair to the roads so you can get up to the cottage for the bees :!: :!: :!: 
It will be so wonderful when the cast comes off. Must have been so difficult all this time not being able to do certain things but thank goodness for the chopped carrots and onions already done. :thumbup: I've missed a lot on KTP but think I saw that your cast is going to be coming off soon. YAY!!!


----------



## martina

Please everyone take care in this weather as however beautiful the photos are and spectacular Mother Nature is, dying for it is not worth it. This is the third day of a search for a local young man age 18 who went to take photos of the storms along the coast and hasn't been seen since.


----------



## iamsam

Bentley is doing fine - back to his usual self.

where in Indiana is you daughter?

sam



EJS said:


> I am finally caught up.
> Had to get up early to get baby in for that recheck from yesterday. Improvement seen but ears have fluid so antibiotic added. We then went to the store for paper goods and a few groceries. Had to backtrack to the pharmacy for script then home. Baby took a good long, peaceful nap and woke up more her chipper self then we have seen in almost 2 weeks. I am one relieved grandma.
> 
> Bonnie, the dreambird is beautiful. I really like the blue.
> Agnes, your shawls are stunning.
> 
> The frigid cold has me concerned for my DD in northern Indiana. She is in the medical field and expected to be at work as usual. It is a bit of a drive for her so I pray the roads are not too treacherous.
> 
> How is Bentley doing Sam?
> 
> Hugs to all,


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver wrote:
We do to and are anxiously waiting for the third in his latest trilogy. It will be out this coming Sept.... I think pillars of the earth is among my all time favorites.



thewren said:


> I missed the trilogy - what are the two books you have read?
> 
> sam


There was a very well done British tv-series too. I know that can never come up to the book but I thought that it was very well done and worth the watch.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Valerie how is your wrist doing? How long will you be in a cast/brace? I hope it isn't very painful now. Are you still spinning some?


ptofValerie said:


> My cottage in on an ancient raised beach and hasn't been affected, as far as I know. Friends are keeping an eye out for me. I can't drive there because of my broken wrist and one of the roads to the village is closed because of the damage on Friday. oh dear.


----------



## ptofValerie

PurpleFi said:


> Bonnie, here's the photo of my dreambird


Purple, darling. The dreambird and poncho are exquisite. Wear in health and happiness. Affectionately


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> Bentley is doing fine - back to his usual self.
> 
> where in Indiana is you daughter?
> 
> sam


So glad Bentley is doing better. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> I really mixed my drinks last night - red wine - water - tomato juice, but not altogether and I am not as think as you drunk I am!!!!!


Oh that is too funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

marilyn skinner wrote:
Putting nails under the hydrangea will turn it blue as well as putting them under a spruce when you plant it will give you a blue spruce tree. Needs lots though.

_____________________________

Oooh, thanks for that great tip. I adore the blue ones


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hello tourlady522. Welcome to the tea party. I'm not familiar with Canadian areas. Are you in a very cold area like so many? It's good to see you posting and hope you will come back again.


tourlady522 said:


> Thanks Sam for the recipes and it is good to see you back again. May 2014 be a Happy & Healthy year for you.
> 
> tourlady522


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Purple-- I hope you don't mind that I reposted your picture as the color didn't show up for me and it is such a wonderful
> and original project. I think you are amazing.
> 
> I have found that my Iphoto is has a great program for editing and adjusting pictures. I am not trying to be pushy but it is so beautiful. I meant to ask you -- did you attach the dreambird to the fleece or do you just tie it on. It is so pretty


Purplefi, that is just gorgeous. I love it on the matching poncho. Truly striking.


----------



## Gweniepooh

When I first was married in my late teens my biscuits were so hard you could use them as door stops....ROFL.

That wine cake also sounds yummy. I purchased a Kentucky Bourbon Barrel cake at Publix a couple of weeks ago and it was the best cake ever....very moist and tasty.


RookieRetiree said:


> And, if you can wrangle a recipe from her, we could all try it! I've never heard of wine cake. I once made some cookies that the kids called hockey pucks so understand completely.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hello to all. I am off to get some more knitting done. Want to get the hood started and done as quickly as I can. Hugs to all.


----------



## ptofValerie

Angora1 said:


> Here's to improvement in the weather and repair to the roads so you can get up to the cottage for the bees :!: :!: :!:
> It will be so wonderful when the cast comes off. Must have been so difficult all this time not being able to do certain things but thank goodness for the chopped carrots and onions already done. :thumbup: I've missed a lot on KTP but think I saw that your cast is going to be coming off soon. YAY!!!


I'm hopeful for Thursday! And to be able to knit again - bliss. The skin on my left hand is exceptionally dry and will need care. Until it is back to normal, I'll not knit as otherwise the yarn would be shredded!


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> I know roses like Epsom salts don,t know if they are available in Canada/USA


I didn't know that tip either. Thank you Agnes.


----------



## iamsam

sunday - twelve-thirty - can you believe 33° - it is snowing and melting as it hits bare places - the roads are wet - gary and the boys are outside building a snowman - it must be a big one as gary has the stepladder out there to put the head on. it is a good packing snow. I am still waiting for the "blizzard conditions" we are to have sometime today. if we don't there are going to be a lot of "feeling foolish" people who did all the panic buying in the last two days.

have the sunday crossword worked and my two cups of coffee done so I am ready to face the world. 

I noticed the new season of downtown abbey - is that right - anyhow - starts tonight. I missed the first three seasons so will let it pass.

it is definitely time for the children to go back to school - they are going stir crazy - bored - touchy with each other - hopefully being outside will use up some of the pent up energy.

wonder how everyone else is doing weather wise? I think Jeanette and dawn started getting their snow last night. ours didn't start until about eight this morning.

sam


----------



## budasha

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too...my book shelves are full of Ken Follet, Michael Connolly, John Grisham, Robert Ludlum, James Patterson...see a pattern here?


Mine are the same. Just love mysteries. Right now, I'm reading Game of Thrones. I started to watch the series but missed some. My Bro and SIL bought the first two series for me for Christmas. In this weather, I can snuggle down and watch them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You make soup like I do...empty the fridge into a pot and away it cooks. This certainly has been soup weather too. 
Speaking of cakes, I bought a couple of small Panatones on clearance and am going to try wrapping them in cheesecloth and soaking them in brandy or rum for a few months. Hope it works.


pacer said:


> Speaking of flubbed cooking, I remember attempting to make mashed potatoes when I was maybe 12 years old. I added too much milk and it looked more like a runny glue. I have been banned from making mashed potatoes ever since then. Good thing my DH cooks the holiday meals so he can have mashed potatoes a few times a year. I don't find a lot of time to hang out in the kitchen and cook at this point in my life. Somehow we survive with my simple cooking. If it stays cold, I will make poor man's soup as my MIL calls it. I cook some ground beef and add it to crushed and cooked ramen noodles. I add a can of corn, green beans and a couple of cans of vegetable soup and then I throw in a can of tomatoes. Makes for a filling soup and I can grab what I have in my home to make it so sometimes I change what vegetables go in the pot or even what noodles I use. Matthew won't eat soup so he is on his own to figure out his meal when we eat soup. He is on his own to figure out meals on many days. I don't make two meals any more since he is an adult and needs to have survival skills in place. Many days he will eat cheese melted into tortillas. He also likes to eat rolls with meat and cheese warmed up in it.


----------



## ptofValerie

Gweniepooh said:


> Valerie how is your wrist doing? How long will you be in a cast/brace? I hope it isn't very painful now. Are you still spinning some?


I finished the last of my small stock of fibres yesterday and enjoyed the gentle exercise and yarn productivity. I hope all in the Northern parts are coping with the weather extremes. Conditions like those must have such an impact on all aspects of life. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## budasha

agnescr said:


> Hello quiet day here,hope there has been some improvement in the weather where ever you are,the plumber finally turned up at 15:45 today so i now have heating and hot water wooohooo,thankfully the weather here has been mild for January 5 c so with a heater on it has not been to bad
> 
> I came across this picture on Deramore site/facebook and thought what a great photo


How cute is that


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your lovely pictures made me feel warm for a few moments...thanks for posting them Cathy!


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, 3pm Sunday here and dreadful weather. Its about 23 but gale forced winds and black sky... quite a bit of rain nearly here. I thought I would share a couple of photos of colour to brighten everyone up... no photos of sunshine from me sorry... we dont have any sun. :roll:


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> DH tried to propagate a hydrangea and according to the book you have to peg a stem down into the earth until it forms it's own root, then you can detach it from the mother plant. I'm afraid DH wasn't successful with his attempt!


That's how my mom used to propagate azaleas and had success almost all the time. She did that with an azalea bush I had when I lived in the country. It grew to an amazing size. It was almost as tall as her one-story house within 20 yrs. She never cut it back...as I said earlier, she had a green thumb up to her elbow! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Looks like a lovely party....congrats to daughter and her birthday. Loved seeing the picture of your Dreambird again....what a gorgeous project.



PurpleFi said:


> I really mixed my drinks last night - red wine - water - tomato juice, but not altogether and I am not as think as you drunk I am!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great photos! Looks like everyone has a good time. Hope to sign up for your bead class.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey!!!! Well it is for the moment but rain is forecast from 1 pm and for the next 4 days.
> Had a lovely time at DDs party last night. My grandchildren were dancing until midnight. Lots of lovely food and a friend of mine made a fabulous cake.
> Now trying to get my heqd round what I need to do for the beading workshop.
> Healing vibes to those who need them and warmand dry hugs to those in Northern Climes and cooling hugs to those in the Southerm Hemisphere.
> Here's some photos from last night....


----------



## iamsam

when I was living in seattle - two inches and people were in the stores buying food like crazy. the town came to a complete stop. could not believe it. people would abandon their cars on the freeway - have no idea where they went. very funny to one who grew up with snow.

sam



agnescr said:


> Cant believe some of the temperatures some of you are experiencing..Britain would come to a total stop,some would come to a stop with 2 inches of snow...stay safe and warm


----------



## iamsam

was it dd's birthday?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey!!!! Well it is for the moment but rain is forecast from 1 pm and for the next 4 days.
> Had a lovely time at DDs party last night. My grandchildren were dancing until midnight. Lots of lovely food and a friend of mine made a fabulous cake.
> Now trying to get my heqd round what I need to do for the beading workshop.
> Healing vibes to those who need them and warmand dry hugs to those in Northern Climes and cooling hugs to those in the Southerm Hemisphere.
> Here's some photos from last night....


----------



## iamsam

that looks so great purplefi - you should get lots of compliments on it.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Bonnie, here's the photo of my dreambird


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do your cars have block heaters in them there? When it get this cold, we plug ours in so the vehicles will start but I have not heard of my relatives in Ontario having them.
> 
> Yes, we do have them. I haven't had to use them for several years but on Friday, the van wouldn't start. Tried to call CAA and they had over 8000 calls. I finally got on the net and ordered a boost but it was 4 hours before I heard from them. In the meantime, I called my local mechanic and he was here in 10 minutes. CAA will foot the bill. From now on, I'll be plugging it in.


----------



## iamsam

can you give me the url of your puzzle site please angelam.

sam



angelam said:


> Oh Jynx! Do you realise what you have done to me? I had forgotten about puzzles on line - until now. I have just wasted an awful lot of time doing a 100 piece one! Will have to go back later and start a 1000 piece one!


----------



## gamce

Bulldog said:


> Hello, my precious Family of the Heart,
> It is so very cold here. Jim and I have just laid around all day and read and watched movies. Watching The Double now with Richard Gere. He is enjoying his t.v. I am in our bed with the covers and furbabies and watching our t.v. in bedroom.
> I Love You all to the Moon and Back.Betty


I saw your letter and had to smile. My father told my husband many decades ago that the secret to a happy marriage is having two television sets. He was right.


----------



## Gweniepooh

finally caught up; have to go start some banana bread. TTYL


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 - Never heard of Mosquito Dunk. Where did you buy it? I could use some if it works.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Finally caught up and it's just a little after noon. 16F out now and snowing - we got about 4" overnight. Temperatures are supposed to drop and the snow to continue all day long. I'm not planning on going anywhere and suspect that if it's wind chill of -20 tomorrow, that there won't be any school and no one will be going anywhere.


----------



## budasha

agnescr said:


> Have finished blocking my latest shawl.. Tristano by Stevieland done in 100% Peruvian Highland fingering wool and now working on another of her creations the Liz Stole done in navy blue lace weight,just over half way done,when blocked it will be 70 inches long 18 inches wide,planning to have a look at the lace workshops too,when I can find the time
> 
> but am getting sock withdrawals so will start a pair soon


Beautiful shawls.


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> Blind leading the blind then!!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> Please everyone take care in this weather as however beautiful the photos are and spectacular Mother Nature is, dying for it is not worth it. This is the third day of a search for a local young man age 18 who went to take photos of the storms along the coast and hasn't been seen since.


I've been hearing about that too. Tragic. It always amazes me that people want to walk along the waters edge during storms like we've been having - even saw pictures of a couple out there with a baby in a buggy! Madness!!


----------



## iamsam

I think we have all done something similar to that glennys - that's when we wonder where our mind was. lol I am sure the postman is going to appreciate the gloves.

sam



Glennys 2 said:


> Good morning, afternoon or eavening all. Just joining so that I can get in line on the ktp.
> Have to tell you what I did this last week. I was making a late Christmas gift for a letter carrier. Making fingerless gloves with a flip top cover. I was finished all except for sewing the buttons on for the cover to be fastened down when I noticed that I had made 2 right handed gloves not 1 right and 1 left. Oh well not to much tinking to do. Will have it finished this afternoon.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> Rufus, my old fellow, whom I had from approximately 6 weeks old, learned very quickly- we had a sea of Newspaper in the Laundry at first, which gradually got reduced in size, He learned very quickly that he did not like spending the night with that odour, and would wait till morning, took around 5 weeks for that to happen- a little longer with 'puddles' but not much, he was so good- he would 'toilet' when told. My last lot of cats were from the wild- and preferred to 'go' outside.


Our Brandy was easy to train but he never announced that he needed to go. He'd just stand and look at me and I knew it was time to go out. Funny thing, he could hold it all day if he wanted to. We fostered a Biewer for a couple of weeks and she didn't know what it meant to go outside. She was 4 years old.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> I firmly believe in a speedy replacement- it is given that the chances are you will live longer than your pets!


I think you may be right. I'm going to make sure we get our new one next week. One thing I've found since Brandy's gone and that is that the cat seems to be eating a lot more. I wonder why. I'm going to take her to the vet just to make sure there's nothing else going on.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never heard of block heaters in cars. Guess it's because I'm in the south. Learn something new all the time. I'll have to ask my brother if his cars have block heaters. He lives in Wisconsin.


I'd never heard of them either, Gwen! As far as I know we don't have them over here.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Gin is/was a beautiful cat. I love orange kitties. The photo looks like it should be on a calendar.


I did use that photo on one of my own calendars one year! Snapfish or Vistaprint forgotten which were doing a good deal at Christmas- have not been offered one this year so I am waiting for the calendar that cousin Jean says she has posted me from Scotland. Just been skyping her big sister Anna- we are so lucky with all these fibre optic cables that have been put in place- they may possibly rupture but at least they won't become missiles as satellites may, or probably that is a will become. Gin asked to come to my house, because I had his little friend Heidi, and his sister Tabitha, by then. He lay down on the concrete floor of the cattery where I was working, put his paw out to beg me to take him too. Who could ignore such a heartfelt plea? That year all in all I ended up trying to care for 8 cats. I have to be a bit of a sucker when it comes to strays!


----------



## budasha

ptofValerie said:


> I'm well above the tidal surge but may experience an associated problem on Monday, if tomorrow's heavy rain and strong winds are as predicted. The run-off from the surrounding hills discharges into the storm drains that enter the various rivers that then discharge into Belfast Lough. If the tide in the Lough rises, the storm drain discharge in blocked. I live at near the bottom of the Castlereagh Hills and fairly close to small river. Occasionally, my road has been under a bit of water but in the last 5 years, that has happened a couple of times. which is exceptional. I've lived here for 44 years. More building on the hills has led to greater heavy rain run-off. I just hope for the best.


Hope that you keep safe.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Charlotte80 good to see you posting and a big welcome as we start the new year! I love the sound of the recipe. I wonder if you could do the dough in a bread machine on the dough cycle (don't have much strength in my hands.) I'd like to try these and I think I have everything on hand. Thanks for posting!


I would think it worth at least one try, Gwen! I used my machine to mix all sorts of doughs, successfully.


----------



## iamsam

will be anxious to see how they like their hats.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you pacer. Hannah got home at 1 this morning. It was so good to have her back. She will show us all her pictures today. This evening all the girls with their boyfriends and the grandkids will be coming over. Instead of a dinner we will have heavy snacks since the grandkids can't get here until between 7 and 8. Just realized that I've seen the grands a few times since they moved but DH hasn't seen them in about 6-7 months. He is quite excited about seeing them all tonight.
> 
> It sounds as if you are as prepared as you can be for the bitter weather. Stay safe. Hope you get a few days at home and can do some knitting if that is desired.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I really mixed my drinks last night - red wine - water - tomato juice, but not altogether and I am not as think as you drunk I am!!!!!


Mum used to enjoy gin and tomato I think it was with a dash of worcestershire sauce, but ofcourse as you have fore gone the gin the mix is not very lethal at all!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> No problem xx Hugs xx


Thanks- and hugs to you!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I thought it depended on whether your soil was acid or alkali (says she having no real idea of either! :roll: ) which colour the blooms were, and that's why the rusty nails would work? Chemist I am not, got flung out of science at school! :lol:


the natural alkalinity or acidity of your soil does affect them, that is why people resort to trying to change the PH level of the soil they are growing the Hydrangeas in!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> They are both fine :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> So glad Bentley is doing better. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto


----------



## budasha

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, 3pm Sunday here and dreadful weather. Its about 23 but gale forced winds and black sky... quite a bit of rain nearly here. I thought I would share a couple of photos of colour to brighten everyone up... no photos of sunshine from me sorry... we dont have any sun. :roll:


Beautiful flowers and I'd sure take 23 right about now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you pacer. Hannah got home at 1 this morning. It was so good to have her back. She will show us all her pictures today. This evening all the girls with their boyfriends and the grandkids will be coming over. Instead of a dinner we will have heavy snacks since the grandkids can't get here until between 7 and 8. Just realized that I've seen the grands a few times since they moved but DH hasn't seen them in about 6-7 months. He is quite excited about seeing them all tonight.
> 
> It sounds as if you are as prepared as you can be for the bitter weather. Stay safe. Hope you get a few days at home and can do some knitting if that is desired.


This is good news, I am so glad to hear it!


----------



## iamsam

I don't know how much heat they generate - I should think huddled together they should weather the storm. what do you feed them?

sam



ptofValerie said:


> oh, so do I Sam. I'm worried about them. I'd like to give them extra feed but there's no sense in asking a family member to take me to the cottage until after tomorrow, when we expect the worse of this weather to have passed. The one remaining good road to Ballyhalbert may be closed as much of it runs along the shore of Stranford Lough and the wind often carries the waves onshore. I'm making a pot of soup as I was able to buy chopped carrots and onions. I can't prepare fresh vegetables properly until the case comes off.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Agnescr has posted her shawl in pictures also, if any want to add an encouraging word there too:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-225516-5.html#4582189


Knew there was something I forgot to comment on earlier! Love your Tristano nd the color as well as your Liz stole


----------



## angelam

Here you are Sam - http://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ I just googled jigsaw puzzles on line and dozens of sites came up but this is the one I used.


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Not tried it but have said I will try a bit of crochet to see what happens. Come and join in and see what you think. I might need you to help me with the crochet as I have no idea what the stitches are called as here in the UK they have different names to the US. I just hook away and hope :roll:


Not to worry Purple -- we have a page somewhere with the different names-- you are welcome to stick to the knitting and I think the basics will be the same when it comes right down to it. we can always look on line for beading for Crochet . I crochet the same way -- I would love to spend some time with you - we could really 'go for it'

Thanks to the Brits and Scots who have contacted me with information as to where their location is. I feel great knowing where you are not where I think you may be.

With us it is easier in Canada- Looks like we have 3 tp members out west and we are miles apart (further than any of the UK people! I will just have to confirm the Ontario people . then do Aussie and then the hard part, US.

I hope to have emails from everyone and put them on a map one of these days. right now I am highlighting spots.

Zoe - doesn't post her exact position and there is no problem for anyone who doesn't feel comfortable. I know where Melody is and I think I have a pretty good idea about trisha. I know Nana Caren's as it is close to the border. Any other Canadians would you contact me if you have no problem with us knowing your approximately place?

this is just for my own information as I really like to know where I am talking to. no obligation at all.

For those with a map -- I am in Calgary, Alberta - the second Province from the Western part of Canada, between British Columbia and Saskatchewan. there are 3 of us I know of in Alberta and Saskatchewan -

The closest I know of east of us are in Ontario --


----------



## marilyn skinner

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Marilyn - Nice to meet another Albertan - how is your weather there? I know you are way north of us so I hope you are 'hunkering down too'. I have a close friend in Athabasca - cold winter there too. Nice to see another Westerner on the TP. I hope you will visit us often.


It's -35 and -44 with the wind. Ice fog and everything is covered in hoar frost. So very pretty. It's Alberta what more can we say. Had over 6 feet of snow so far and no where to pile anymore. Supposed to be -3 tomorrow. This is how it's been all winter. Sheep are getting sick due to fluctuating temps so hoping we don't end up with them getting pneumonia as some are getting in their cattle. Springs coming or I keep telling myself anyway. My daughter found pussy willows the other day so it feels good to just sit and look at them. Stay warm and happy new year to all.


----------



## budasha

PurpleFi said:


> Bonnie, here's the photo of my dreambird


Lovely.


----------



## iamsam

thanks angelam - that is the one I had before. love the puzzles of castles.

sam



angelam said:


> Here you are Sam - http://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ I just googled jigsaw puzzles on line and dozens of sites came up but this is the one I used.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Our Brandy was easy to train but he never announced that he needed to go. He'd just stand and look at me and I knew it was time to go out. Funny thing, he could hold it all day if he wanted to. We fostered a Biewer for a couple of weeks and she didn't know what it meant to go outside. She was 4 years old.


I think those early weeks are so important!


----------



## marilyn skinner

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I found this on the main forum this morning and it brought to mind the Tea Party folks who feel they are not up to trying lace. This is a good reference.
> 
> http://www.siviaharding.com/Lace%20Knitting%20Basics.pdf
> 
> Trisha


Thank you for the reference I want to do the dreambird next then lace is on the menu after.


----------



## Pup lover

budasha said:


> Mine are the same. Just love mysteries. Right now, I'm reading Game of Thrones. I started to watch the series but missed some. My Bro and SIL bought the first two series for me for Christmas. In this weather, I can snuggle down and watch them.


We love the Game of Thrones, just finished watching the newest season. The dragons are very well done!


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> I think you may be right. I'm going to make sure we get our new one next week. One thing I've found since Brandy's gone and that is that the cat seems to be eating a lot more. I wonder why. I'm going to take her to the vet just to make sure there's nothing else going on.


I am not at all sure what I will be able to do when Ringo goes- not for many years yet I hope, but I have told my daughter I will be prepared to move from here at that point- if necessary- hopefully I may have sorted all my boxes by then!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Shirley:
I'm at Kettle Point which is the little bump on the east shore of Lake Huron just north of Sarnia Ontario. I also have a home in London Ontario but basically it sits empty as I rarely go there except for doctors appts at Victoria Hosp and my specialists. Sometimes, I'm not there for months at a time

Trish


----------



## marilyn skinner

KateB said:


> I'd never heard of them either, Gwen! As far as I know we don't have them over here.[/quo
> 
> Years ago when people first had cars here they would drain the oil out of their vehicles when they got home and put it behind the stove to keep warm otherwise the vehicles wouldn't start until block heaters were invented. Some people here who still live without power take a pan of hot coals and place under the oil pan to heat it up so the car can start. We used to do it ourselves.


----------



## iamsam

we were talking about failures on no bake cookies and candies - well - here is another one for you to try -- sam

Chocolate Covered Peanut Butter Crunch Balls

Ingredients
2 cups crunch peanut butter 
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, softened 
3 1/2 - 4 cups powdered sugar 
1 tsp vanilla extract 
2 cups crispy rice cereal 
16 oz chocolate candy coating (CandiQuik) 
1 tsp shortening 
1/4 cup roughly chopped salted peanuts (optional) Instructions

Directions:

Combine peanut butter and butter together in a large mixing bowl and mix until well combined. 

Stir in vanilla extract. 

Gradually add in the powdered sugar, half a cup at a time until mixture is nice and smooth and you can easily form balls. 

Stir in crispy rice cereal. 

Shape into 1 inch balls and refrigerate for 30 minutes on a waxed paper lined baking sheet. 

Melt candy coating and and 1 teaspoon of shortening together in a microwave safe bowl following melting directions on package. 

Dip the peanut butter balls into the chocolate using a toothpick. 

Transfer to wax paper and sprinkle chopped peanuts on top immediately. 

Let candy stand until the chocolate is firm. 

Store in an airtight container

Recipelion.com


----------



## budasha

Angora1 said:


> Hi Budasha, the kiflis are so interesting. Thanks Charlotte80.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your sweet dog. Tell me about pomeranians and what you think of the breed. Of course, any personal tidbits about your precious wee one are welcome as memories mean so much at times like this. At some time DH and I may get a dog but must wait for now. I love the big breeds but am afraid with my problems that a smaller breed is what I need. I do hope your quest for a new dog finds a break in the weather soon. Perhaps your other breeder has flown south with the geese. I know you will find a sweet one to love. You must really like the breed since you are looking for another pom. Hugs to you as you are still recovering from the loss, I am sure. Such special bonds we have with our pets.


We have always had Poms. Even Mom had them. This last one had many health issues and I believe it was because he was too closely bred. His parents were champions. I have been willing to look at cross breeds because they are less likely to have problems. We did foster a Biewer for a couple of weeks and the vet told me that they didn't have health problems. Unfortunately, she wouldn't bond with DH so we didn't keep her. When I was on the net looking for Poms, I found many in the U.S. so they're popular there too. But I also like Shih Tzus. I think they're a nice breed and they're a small size. Bigger than Poms but that's not altogether a bad thing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Growing up in Northern Iowa, we always had block heaters for the cars and trucks -- and an array of extension cords. Sometimes, we would park the car in the corn crib, but the doorway would usually get snowed in with drifts and it was hard to get the car out. And, it wasn't heated, so had the same problem anyway.

I can't remember where, but will ask DH if he remembers, but we were somewhere and the uptown area had electrical posts with extension cords so that people coming into town could plug in their cars. That was a long time ago...but we sure thought it was a funny sight.



KateB said:


> I'd never heard of them either, Gwen! As far as I know we don't have them over here.


----------



## iamsam

and I wanted to give you this gluten free recipe before I put it in my document files --- sam

Mochi Brownies
2 Cups Mochiko
1 1/2 Cups Granulated Sugar
1/3 Cup Unsweetened Cocoa Powder
2 Teaspoons Baking Soda
1 Teaspoon Baking Powder
1/2 Teaspoon Salt
1/2 Cup Non-Dairy Margarine
9 Ounces (1 1/2 Cups) Semi-Sweet Chocolate Chips, divided
1 1/2 Cups Plain Vegan Creamer
1 14-Ounce Can Full-Fat Coconut Milk
1/2 Cup Plain or Vanilla Vegan Yogurt
2 Teaspoons Vanilla Extract

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees and lightly grease an 9 x 13-inch rectangular baking pan.

In a large bowl, whisk together the mochiko, sugar, cocoa, baking soda and powder, and salt. Stir until all the ingredients are evenly distributed throughout the mixture and set aside.

Place the margarine and 6 ounces (1 cup) of the chocolate chips in a large, microwave-safe container along with half of the creamer. Microwave for a minute, stir well, and then continue heating at 30-second intervals, mixing thoroughly in between each new cycle, until the chocolate has completely melted. 

Add in the remaining measure of creamer plus the coconut milk, yogurt, and vanilla. Stir until smooth.

Pour the liquid ingredients into the bowl of dry and stir thoroughly with a wide spatula. Don't worry about over-mixing, since there's no gluten here that might form. Go ahead and beat the tar out of that batter! 

Toss in the remaining 3 ounces (1/2 cup) of chocolate chips and mix until evenly distributed throughout the mixture. 

Once there are no lumps remaining, transfer it into your prepared pan and smooth out the top. 

Bake for 55 - 60 minutes, until dry and slightly crackled on top. The toothpick test won't be particularly helpful for this brownie, so just trust your intuition when it appears to be done on the surface.

Let cool completely before slicing into bars.
Makes 16 - 24 Brownies

www bittersweetblog.com


----------



## RookieRetiree

Tomato juice and vodka with Worcestershire sauce and some horseradish and celery salt becomes a bloody mary. I like them from time to time also...my home-made tomato juice (with a kick of jalepeno) makes great bloody marys.



Lurker 2 said:


> Mum used to enjoy gin and tomato I think it was with a dash of worcestershire sauce, but ofcourse as you have fore gone the gin the mix is not very lethal at all!


----------



## budasha

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I found this on the main forum this morning and it brought to mind the Tea Party folks who feel they are not up to trying lace. This is a good reference.
> 
> http://www.siviaharding.com/Lace%20Knitting%20Basics.pdf
> 
> Trisha


Thank you for posting this. I've bookmarked it. I have several things I must block and have been putting it off.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> We have always had Poms. Even Mom had them. This last one had many health issues and I believe it was because he was too closely bred. His parents were champions. I have been willing to look at cross breeds because they are less likely to have problems. We did foster a Biewer for a couple of weeks and the vet told me that they didn't have health problems. Unfortunately, she wouldn't bond with DH so we didn't keep her. When I was on the net looking for Poms, I found many in the U.S. so they're popular there too. But I also like Shih Tzus. I think they're a nice breed and they're a small size. Bigger than Poms but that's not altogether a bad thing.


Isn't it a lot of brushing with a pom? I have just recalled that I had a very intense dream last night, that my mother came to visit and was angry with me for not brushing Ringo enough- but she was brushing his coat backwards! Soon it will be time to go to the doctor- just routine. The day is heating up already.
Looks like it could be a scorcher.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Tomato juice and vodka with Worcestershire sauce and some horseradish and celery salt becomes a bloody mary. I like them from time to time also...my home-made tomato juice (with a kick of jalepeno) makes great bloody marys.


I don't think it was vodka that mum drank. I would have recalled that. And she probably would not have drunk it on principle- being Russian- she was pretty angry about how they treated my Uncle Theodore when they 'liberated' the Prisoner of War camp he was in. Sort of thing Mum would have done- she was quite scarred by the War- having seen so much of what happened to the men out in the field.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks to the Brits and Scots who have contacted me with information as to where their location is. I feel great knowing where you are not where I think you may be.
> 
> With us it is easier in Canada- Looks like we have 3 tp members out west and we are miles apart (further than any of the UK people! I will just have to confirm the Ontario people . then do Aussie and then the hard part, US.
> 
> I hope to have emails from everyone and put them on a map one of these days. right now I am highlighting spots.
> 
> Zoe - doesn't post her exact position and there is no problem for anyone who doesn't feel comfortable. I know where Melody is and I think I have a pretty good idea about trisha. I know Nana Caren's as it is close to the border. Any other Canadians would you contact me if you have no problem with us knowing your approximately place?
> 
> this is just for my own information as I really like to know where I am talking to. no obligation at all.
> 
> For those with a map -- I am in Calgary, Alberta - the second Province from the Western part of Canada, between British Columbia and Saskatchewan. there are 3 of us I know of in Alberta and Saskatchewan -
> 
> The closest I know of east of us are in Ontario --


I have a pattern to do a knitted map (and one of a globe) --- wouldn't it be cool to include a red Faire Isle "x" for each of our KP tea party members? What a project?!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a pattern to do a knitted map (and one of a globe) --- wouldn't it be cool to include a red Faire Isle "x" for each of our KP tea party members? What a project?!


Are you offering, Rookie?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ringo is still very young....you have many many more years with him and surely not time to be thinking about when he's gone. I hope you can move closer to your daughter and grandkids at some point.



Lurker 2 said:


> I am not at all sure what I will be able to do when Ringo goes- not for many years yet I hope, but I have told my daughter I will be prepared to move from here at that point- if necessary- hopefully I may have sorted all my boxes by then!


----------



## budasha

Sam - love the sound of that peanut butter crunch. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2

Well I am caught up! But it won't be for long- because you will all be chatting in the evening- as I go out to sort out my morning tasks! Monday the 6th, January- nearly one week into the New Year- my goodness what have I done in that time? Mostly working on the guernsey!


----------



## budasha

RookieRetiree said:


> Tomato juice and vodka with Worcestershire sauce and some horseradish and celery salt becomes a bloody mary. I like them from time to time also...my home-made tomato juice (with a kick of jalepeno) makes great bloody marys.


Yessiree :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Ringo is still very young....you have many many more years with him and surely not time to be thinking about when he's gone. I hope you can move closer to your daughter and grandkids at some point.


with rents in Christchurch being around $600 a week for the equivalent of what I have now- and absolutely no guarantees that I would be allowed Ringo- it is not really viable, Rookie. A lot of people are being housed in Shipping containers. I can't think of much worse, being claustrophobic.

Edit: I was a bit unnerved the other day when I found a single sheet of that day's news paper on the grass, which in effect gave people a recipe for how to poison dogs. I am not at all sure that Ringo would not eat anything given him by some one else- I have not tried to teach him to eat only on command. and with him needing to be on a slimming diet he is constantly begging to share food- a problem with a de-sexed dog. Especially corgis who tend to get over weight with ease!


----------



## RookieRetiree

We had a neighboring farm lady who raised poms...quite a difference from the usual settlers, collies, terriers, etc. that are found around farms. Mrs. Johnson had the caramel colored ones and sometimes would have 6-8 at a time. I was asked to dog sit when she went to visit her daughter....it was a lot of fun to come home to them after school...giant fluff balls.



budasha said:


> We have always had Poms. Even Mom had them. This last one had many health issues and I believe it was because he was too closely bred. His parents were champions. I have been willing to look at cross breeds because they are less likely to have problems. We did foster a Biewer for a couple of weeks and the vet told me that they didn't have health problems. Unfortunately, she wouldn't bond with DH so we didn't keep her. When I was on the net looking for Poms, I found many in the U.S. so they're popular there too. But I also like Shih Tzus. I think they're a nice breed and they're a small size. Bigger than Poms but that's not altogether a bad thing.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> Isn't it a lot of brushing with a pom? I have just recalled that I had a very intense dream last night, that my mother came to visit and was angry with me for not brushing Ringo enough- but she was brushing his coat backwards! Soon it will be time to go to the doctor- just routine. The day is heating up already.
> Looks like it could be a scorcher.


Yes, they do need a lot of grooming. Unfortunately for Brandy, he lost his fluffy coat. The vet couldn't explain it and as it turned out, his sibling several years removed, also had the same problem and the same skin condition. At one point, his skin started to turn black on his back. We had biopsies done and they couldn't identify it. After that, he had medicated shampoos every week which kept the problem at bay. So, we blame it on the breeder. I will not return to that breeder.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It sure is something that I'd bite off and try to do....but there are so many projects that would be ahead of it so can't even think of it for now....have socks to do, baby shawl to do, minion hat & mittens to finish, bridal shawl....not to mention I want to make myself something one of these days. It sounds like a fun project though.



Lurker 2 said:


> Are you offering, Rookie?


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Yes, they do need a lot of grooming. Unfortunately for Brandy, he lost his fluffy coat. The vet couldn't explain it and as it turned out, his sibling several years removed, also had the same problem and the same skin condition. At one point, his skin started to turn black on his back. We had biopsies done and they couldn't identify it. After that, he had medicated shampoos every week which kept the problem at bay. So, we blame it on the breeder. I will not return to that breeder.


similarly, I tend to blame Ringo's bad nature (with other dogs) on his intense in-breeding- I will not be trusting that breeder again!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> It sure is something that I'd bite off and try to do....but there are so many projects that would be ahead of it so can't even think of it for now....have socks to do, baby shawl to do, minion hat & mittens to finish, bridal shawl....not to mention I want to make myself something one of these days. It sounds like a fun project though.


thinking of fun projects I have my first square for the KAP afghan blocking now- have not quite got the measurements right, should have knitted a row or two more, ah well next time!


----------



## Designer1234

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Shirley:
> I'm at Kettle Point which is the little bump on the east shore of Lake Huron just north of Sarnia Ontario. I also have a home in London Ontario but basically it sits empty as I rarely go there except for doctors appts at Victoria Hosp and my specialists. Sometimes, I'm not there for months at a time
> 
> Trish


I have you marked at Kettle oint -- thanks Trisha - I would think it is very lovely there on Lake Huron.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> with rents in Christchurch being around $600 a week for the equivalent of what I have now- and absolutely no guarantees that I would be allowed Ringo- it is not really viable, Rookie. A lot of people are being housed in Shipping containers. I can't think of much worse, being claustrophobic.
> 
> Edit: I was a bit unnerved the other day when I found a single sheet of that day's news paper on the grass, which in effect gave people a recipe for how to poison dogs. I am not at all sure that Ringo would not eat anything given him by some one else- I have not tried to teach him to eat only on command. and with him needing to be on a slimming diet he is constantly begging to share food- a problem with a de-sexed dog. Especially corgis who tend to get over weight with ease!


Wow - rents are really exhorbitant. I hope you can stay where you are with Ringo. Are you thinking of moving to be closer to your daughter?

How awful to think that someone would write a recipe for dog poison. But there are some dreadful people in this world. In Toronto, poisoned food has been found in some of the parks. You will have to watch Ringo closely if you take him for a walk to make sure he doesn't pick up anything.


----------



## budasha

Designer1234 said:


> I have you marked at Kettle oint -- thanks Trisha - I would think it is very lovely there on Lake Huron.


Shirley, I'm in Ontario - 10 km west of Lindsay, south of #7 highway....just a little village


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm in the middle of designing one.....hope it comes out like I want it.



Lurker 2 said:


> thinking of fun projects I have my first square for the KAP afghan blocking now- have not quite got the measurements right, should have knitted a row or two more, ah well next time!


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a pattern to do a knitted map (and one of a globe) --- wouldn't it be cool to include a red Faire Isle "x" for each of our KP tea party members? What a project?!


You've just talked yourself into a job Rookie!


----------



## budasha

Well, I'm finally caught up at least until tomorrow. Off to either knit or read.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We saw a TV documentary of where builders were splicing shipping containers together so each container became a room or 2. They actually looked quite nice, but would think they'd be awful hot in your weather -- they were doing something with insulation so hopefully they came up with a solution for that. They weren't claustrophic at all -- not nearly as tiny as the converted garage that was our first rental home after being married. It was split down the middle lengthwise with the dinette, kitchen and shower on one side and sitting room and bedroom on the other...quite cozy!

Thankfully, it was on a huge lot with lots of sun and trees and there were huge windows put in. Our landlady lived in the big farmhouse type home and had redone the garage for her son when he returned from college---once he moved out, she used it as extra income and to have someone around to help her out. She was a doll and DH would plow the snow and we'd help with her yard and take her shopping, etc. It was a great deal for us as we were saving for our first home....she only charged us $140/month rent (back in 1972) and many times "forgave" that as payment for things we had done around her place. It was very close to where both of us worked so it was a great place to start our lives and we were able to buy our first home 18 months later. What a difference she made in our lives.



Lurker 2 said:


> with rents in Christchurch being around $600 a week for the equivalent of what I have now- and absolutely no guarantees that I would be allowed Ringo- it is not really viable, Rookie. A lot of people are being housed in Shipping containers. I can't think of much worse, being claustrophobic.
> 
> Edit: I was a bit unnerved the other day when I found a single sheet of that day's news paper on the grass, which in effect gave people a recipe for how to poison dogs. I am not at all sure that Ringo would not eat anything given him by some one else- I have not tried to teach him to eat only on command. and with him needing to be on a slimming diet he is constantly begging to share food- a problem with a de-sexed dog. Especially corgis who tend to get over weight with ease!


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks for all your nice comments on my dreambird.

Sam it is DDs 40th birthday on the 8th but dont tell anyone. We were not allowed to put that number on the cake or the balloons!

Julie, I would never put gin in my tomato juice, cant stand the stuff. If fact I cant tolerate any spirits, but you will be very pleased to know I am fine with either red or rose wine.

Off to throw some beads around.
:thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

budasha said:


> Shirley, I'm in Ontario - 10 km west of Lindsay, south of #7 highway....just a little village


Thanks - I will mark you down. I am doing pretty well with messagesfrom Canada and the UK. I thank everyone who is contacting me. I haven't got a world map but i am keeping all the messages so I can check.

-found it and you are added to my atlas -- anyone else from Canada???
=========
I need to hear from the Australians - aside from Nicho, Margaret - I also have Julie's. So pm me if you post on the Tea Party -- thanks ladies.

====================

then next week I will start on the US. I would love to know where everyone lives when they post. Once I have it all together I will type it up and hopefully share it but i won't guarantee when as the workshops are underway and I don't have as much time. I haven't figured out how the best way is to keep track of the States unless one State at a time lets me know - will think about it.

However, I do want to get the US members as I am confused with some and where they live - and where that is -- and I know those in the UK and 'down under must be too.

I will ask later on for the States addys' and exactly what State and near what city so I can mark them in my atlas book and keep the messages in my file.

might take me a month or two but it should be interesting.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks - I will mark you down. I am doing pretty well with messagesfrom Canada and the UK. I thank everyone who is contacting me. I haven't got a world map but i am keeping all the messages so I can check.
> 
> -found it and you are added to my atlas -- anyone else from Canada???
> =========
> I need to hear from the Australians - aside from Nicho, Margaret - I also have Julie's. So pm me if you post on the Tea Party -- thanks ladies.
> 
> Once again - no need to give any more information than you are comfortable with --
> 
> ====================
> 
> then next week I will start on the US. I would love to know where everyone lives when they post. Once I have it all together I will type it up and hopefully share it but i won't guarantee when as the workshops are underway and I don't have as much time. I haven't figured out how the best way is to keep track of the States unless one State at a time lets me know - will think about it.
> 
> However, I do want to get the US members as I am confused with some and where they live - and where that is -- and I know those in the UK and 'down under must be too.
> 
> I will ask later on for the States addys' and exactly what State and near what city so I can mark them in my atlas book and keep the messages in my file.
> 
> might take me a month or two but it should be interesting.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Our weather is so fickle, I try to be stocked week by week- also because of occasional power cuts- we have a lot of crashes on our corner, and every so often a power pole gets taken out. Yes we are ante-diluvian here, no under ground reticulation!


When we were stationed in Yuma AZ many years ago, the power lines were all underground. Whenever it would rain (about 5 times in the 4 months there), the lights would fail because the water filtered so quickly down through the desert sands.

Perhaps more esthetically appealing, but not always practical.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

budasha said:


> Yessiree :lol:


that sounds so great -- I love one every once in awhile as long as they aren't too spicy - oh dear - brings back memories. Wouldn't it be great if we could all be sitting in the shade on a nice day having a bloody mary or whatever else we want? (gin and gingerale)???? and just have a visit. oh well.

I am so glad it is straight in my head where the UK people are now.

I will sort them out and figure out a way to post them. 
If anyone doesn't want their info put on the Teaparty let me know -- if they don't then it would be a bigger job to send out the info to our members but doable. I would need a list of email addys and put them all on one -- so if you prefer your info not be posted that is fine None have given me their proper names nor have they given me their addresses so I really think they are okay to post but up to you.-- otherwise i will post the UK people this next week


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> I was Julie! Most of these little fishing villages around the coast have houses built right on the sea front. I can only guess that it was for convenience of getting to your boat? Also most cottages are built with very thick walls and small windows to withstand the elements - must have worked as they're still there all these years later! We always have problems at this time of year as there's a very high tide and when this is coupled with a high wind (also common at this time of year) that's when we have floods. In Largs they have built new breakwaters and put up a new bit of sea wall and that has made a difference. In years gone by there have been swans and people in canoes paddling in some of the streets near the front, and once DH got 'stranded' in the pub......not so stranded mind you that his pal couldn't wade out three times to move his car away from the water! We have a bit of the road out of town which is right next to the sea and that was closed for a few hours at high tide the other day. The problem is not just the flooding, but the waves throw up rocks and debris onto the road too.


~~~sure hope their windows are closed! :-D


----------



## Dintoo

Hi Sam. So glad you are feeling well enough to host the tea party again. Interesting recipes this week. In this weather I love home-made soup. Made a hearty soup last week called Friendship Soup. I couldn't give you the recipe as it was given to me with all ingredients layered in a jar. You add the jar contents to a can of tomatoes, a few spices and extra water, and veggies, simmer for an hour and enjoy. 
Shirley, I have only read the first 2 pages of this week's tea party (behind as usual), so don't know what you are doing about people in Canada and different parts of the world. It's obvious, since I changed my location on my avatar, that I'm living in Barrie, ON. If you need any more info, just let me know. Jinny


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> Ohio Joy have the step grands returned home or are they still at your place?
> 
> The step-grands went home Friday morning. Weather prevented their return to the Dayton area on Thursday as planned. By Thursday night,the two boys, oldest and youngest, were very obstreperous and rude, but mostly to their father. I did manage to avoid them both as much as possible those last 36 hours here.
> 
> The girl (in the middle who was so sarcastic and rude during the first few times they visited) was very sweet and kind. She even showed an amusing side that no one had ever seen from her before. The children were home by mid-afternoon on Friday, but their mother chose to text their father with a very long rant about how mistreated they had been here and what a terrible time they'd had just being here, so I'm told by DD2.
> 
> And then she complained that SIL doesn't see them often enough but she won't contribute to the gas expense for an eight hour round trip each way. That's a whole working day for each trip and he only gets 2 days off a week. Seems he's damned if he does and damned if he doesn't. Somedays Life just sucks when you can't make everyone let you have your every whim, you know?
> 
> Oh, well, we'll see what February's visit brings--thrill I'm sure for all of us. lolol
> 
> Thanks for asking, Gwen.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## EJS

http://distractify.com/culture/arts/frozen-bubbles-in-wintertime/

Check out this site to see what happens when you blow bubbles when it is freezing outside. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## martina

EJS said:


> http://distractify.com/culture/arts/frozen-bubbles-in-wintertime/
> 
> Check out this site to see what happens when you blow bubbles when it is freezing outside. I thought it was pretty cool.


That was beautiful to see.


----------



## jheiens

We've lost our sunshine, Sam,but the clods have not brought us any snow or rain yet. We're now told to expect +11F by morning; but Tuesday could be a real winner with a high of +2F and a low of -2F and lots of wind. Thursday's heat wave of +31F may just do us all in with heat stroke. LOLOL

Take care, all. I'm off to make mushroom lasagna for dinner. Hoping for inspiration for the rest of the meal.

Talk to you all later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

budasha said:


> Bonnie7591 - Never heard of Mosquito Dunk. Where did you buy it? I could use some if it works.


I got them at Stokes Seeds, I have seen them other places but these were less expensive. I hope they work

http://www.stokeseeds.com/search_results.aspx?search=Mosquito%20dunks


----------



## machriste

angelam said:


> I remember hearing about putting rusty nails in the soil to keep them blue. I don't think blue is a natural colour for hydrangeas but if you put the nails in the soil it is iron oxide?? from them that keeps the flowers blue. (I'm sure a chemist among us will put me right if that is not the right chemical)!


I'm not sure, but I think the color of hydrangeas is related to the PH of the soil. It the soil is acidic, the flowers are pink. If it is more base or alkali, the flowers are blue. My grandmother had huge bushes on the East side of her house and the flowers were white. She would dry them in the fall and they turned a lovely light rust color. I remember them in a lovely old Pitcher and basin (for a washstand) that was white with a rust pattern on it.


----------



## EJS

thewren said:


> Bentley is doing fine - back to his usual self.
> 
> where in Indiana is you daughter?
> 
> sam


So glad to hear Bentley is better. Isn't it just hearbreaking when the babies are ill?

DD lives in Chesterton now. Was in Valparaiso for some time before that.


----------



## pammie1234

I don't care for gin, but I like vodka. My bloody mary has to be very spicy. I also put jalapeno stuffed olives in it. I am a real spicy girl!


----------



## Aran

When I got up, I turned on the news to check the weather. I called my Friends with whom I carpool to Quaker Meeting to see if they were going. They said yes, so I cooked some brown rice with tex mex tomatoes, shredded carrots, & corn to take to potluck. Left to my own devices, I probably wouldn't have driven myself since it's 50 miles one way to get to meeting, but I'm glad that we went. The snow didn't start til about noon, and it wasn't bad coming home.

It was the first time nearly everyone was at Meeting in a while so it was wonderful to see everyone. During Meeting, I started seeing images of many people just as they are, including many trans folks, who some folks would not say are beautiful, and yet every single person was beautiful. Here's a paraphrase of the vocal ministry I offered: "Do you know how truly beautiful you are? Your body is not only beautiful,but your soul is as well. You are all beautiful, young or old, able or disabled. You are all perfect, just the way that you are. You can't even comprehend how much I love you, for you are blessed children. All people in the world are blessed children. Do you know beautiful & loved you are?"

Afterward, one of my friends said that she thought that her soul felt disabled, but after hearing the message, she realized that that wasn't the case.

We had potluck today, and it was spectacular. Here's what we had: roasted vegetables, huevos rancheros & nacho chips, beans & rice, baked eggplant with tomatoes, rice with tomatoes, carrots, & corn, spinach pie, zucchini bread, other German cookies that I can't remember the name of, fresh apples & pears with smoked gouda cheese. It was wonderful & appallingly healthy.


----------



## jknappva

gamce said:


> I saw your letter and had to smile. My father told my husband many decades ago that the secret to a happy marriage is having two television sets. He was right.


Welcome to the Tea Party. I don't remember you visiting with us before. I hope you decide to come back often. We're here all week and Sam starts a new Tea Party every Fri. afternoon.
Junek


----------



## ptofValerie

thewren said:


> I don't know how much heat they generate - I should think huddled together they should weather the storm. what do you feed them?
> 
> sam


In the autumn, when the honey crop is removed, the colonies are fed strong sugar syrup with added vitamins. I fed my darlings lavishly. After Christmas, one often places a block of a soft fudge-like fondant to make sure they have enough sugar for heat and energy. A hive needs about 40lbs of stores to survive the winter. If the colony is tightly clustered, they can survive cold and wet but if the weather varies between mild and cold, the cluster loosens and that is detrimental as heat is lost.


----------



## ptofValerie

Pup lover said:


> We love the Game of Thrones, just finished watching the newest season. The dragons are very well done!


I'm on book 5 of the series. Complex plots but entertaining. The television series are excellent. I've seen two of the three and series four will be filmed from April of this year. You may be interested to hear that much of it is filmed in the facilities in Belfast with the hill and coastal scenes filmed about 25 miles north of me. The series has attracted tourists to the area.


----------



## iamsam

I have one that is just the usofa

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I have a pattern to do a knitted map (and one of a globe) --- wouldn't it be cool to include a red Faire Isle "x" for each of our KP tea party members? What a project?!


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> Your naming is so interesting. I think you're great for doing things the way YOU want and not the conventional way. I have the opposite problem with shoes...I have to get a small men's size because my feet are wide! LOL!
> Glad Barack is doing good. But I can understand the cone driving him crazy!
> JuneK


We nursed one of my sister's cats after surgery recently, had to get sedation for her so the second cone and 3rd set of stitches.


----------



## PurpleFi

EJS said:


> http://distractify.com/culture/arts/frozen-bubbles-in-wintertime/
> 
> Check out this site to see what happens when you blow bubbles when it is freezing outside. I thought it was pretty cool.


That is so beautiful, thanks for posting the link :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> Back when my children were small and everyone still smoked, we found that if we would open a cigeratte and take out a little tobacco, moisten it with saliva and place on the sting, it would ease the pain and sting a lot. Something so simple saved a lot of tears. I'd have a problem finding a cigeratte these days since I don't smoke and don't really know anyone who does!
> JuneK


Not advisable for jellyfish stings as tentacles tend to break off and cling. Need to be washed off with vinegar, actually thinking about it, not sure what the latest method is. Am guilty of living close to beachs and not go.


----------



## Grannypeg

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks - I will mark you down. I am doing pretty well with messagesfrom Canada and the UK. I thank everyone who is contacting me. I haven't got a world map but i am keeping all the messages so I can check.
> 
> -found it and you are added to my atlas -- anyone else from Canada???
> =========
> 
> I don't know if you have me or not Shirley - waving from Pembroke, Ontario.
> 
> Also including a picture of my dead fish hat.
> ====================
> 
> then next week I will start on the US. I would love to know where everyone lives when they post. Once I have it all together I will type it up and hopefully share it but i won't guarantee when as the workshops are underway and I don't have as much time. I haven't figured out how the best way is to keep track of the States unless one State at a time lets me know - will think about it.
> 
> However, I do want to get the US members as I am confused with some and where they live - and where that is -- and I know those in the UK and 'down under must be too.
> 
> I will ask later on for the States addys' and exactly what State and near what city so I can mark them in my atlas book and keep the messages in my file.
> 
> might take me a month or two but it should be interesting.


----------



## Designer1234

Just wanted to let you know that the Basic beading workshop with Purplefi is now open it is #47 on the workshop section (see below any of my posts) I see a couple of you are there already but wanted to remind anyone else. 

We have l3 people and it just opened -- should be a hoot!


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, you had to ask for puzzle site, didn't you? I, of course, copied url. I WILL NOT look at it.......I hope. Have too much to do. Miss NY Times Sunday crossword. 
Don't know why, but can't get warm. In bed with covers, jammies and fleece vest and Maya by my side.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> Just wanted to let you know that the Basic beading workshop with Purplefi is now open it is #47 on the workshop section (see below any of my posts) I see a couple of you are there already but wanted to remind anyone else.
> 
> We have l3 people and it just opened -- should be a hoot!


I'm looking forward to it. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Welcome to the Tea Party. I don't remember you visiting with us before. I hope you decide to come back often. We're here all week and Sam starts a new Tea Party every Fri. afternoon.
> Junek


It has always worked for us!!!! that will be the last thing we give up!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Granny Peg - I didn't have you -- knew you were somewhere - will put you on the list. thanks for letting me know!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Our weather is so fickle, I try to be stocked week by week- also because of occasional power cuts- we have a lot of crashes on our corner, and every so often a power pole gets taken out. Yes we are ante-diluvian here, no under ground reticulation!


While we have underground power to the houses, the high tension supply is above ground so can still lose power through crashes.


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Not advisable for jellyfish stings as tentacles tend to break off and cling. Need to be washed off with vinegar, actually thinking about it, not sure what the latest method is. Am guilty of living close to beachs and not go.


The tobacco always worked for us..the jellyfish I'm speaking of don't have tentacles...they're just a jellied mass...never saw anything that would resemble tentacles.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

EJS said:


> http://distractify.com/culture/arts/frozen-bubbles-in-wintertime/
> 
> Check out this site to see what happens when you blow bubbles when it is freezing outside. I thought it was pretty cool.


WOW! Cool :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> I have one that is just the usofa
> 
> sam


You could knit the world and then put a bead or a duplicate stitch for each of us????That would still be a great hat -- maybe we could figure out a world hat ( purple??????????)


----------



## Designer1234

Dintoo said:


> Hi Sam. So glad you are feeling well enough to host the tea party again. Interesting recipes this week. In this weather I love home-made soup. Made a hearty soup last week called Friendship Soup. I couldn't give you the recipe as it was given to me with all ingredients layered in a jar. You add the jar contents to a can of tomatoes, a few spices and extra water, and veggies, simmer for an hour and enjoy.
> Shirley, I have only read the first 2 pages of this week's tea party (behind as usual), so don't know what you are doing about people in Canada and different parts of the world. It's obvious, since I changed my location on my avatar, that I'm living in Barrie, ON. If you need any more info, just let me know. Jinny


Thanks Jinny -- it is one of my favorite places - I married my husband there 58 years ago. have you down on the list. thanks very much - I knew there was someone from Barrie - thanks for letting me know. It is a nice place -- We lived at l3 Gowan Avenune Allandale in a l2'12' bed sitting room - Pat was stationed at Camp borden - no apartments. Didn't matter. 5 years ago that house was still standing . memories.


----------



## iamsam

I thought this one was interesting also ---- sam

http://distractify.com/culture/arts/the-most-spectacular-abandoned-places-in-the-world/



EJS said:


> http://distractify.com/culture/arts/frozen-bubbles-in-wintertime/
> 
> Check out this site to see what happens when you blow bubbles when it is freezing outside. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I certainly did something wrong even though I used a candy thermometer - so I buy my fudge and bake my own cookies. lol
> 
> sam


We had a neighbor who was a great cook, except for fudge. She would call and tell us to bring our spoons and we would just pass the pan!!!,


----------



## iamsam

we are at a level 3 emergency level right now - have maybe five new inches of snow on the ground and still coming down - to snow all night - Monday and Tuesday temps are to be in the minus range. I'm nice and warm inside.

sam



jheiens said:


> We've lost our sunshine, Sam,but the clods have not brought us any snow or rain yet. We're now told to expect +11F by morning; but Tuesday could be a real winner with a high of +2F and a low of -2F and lots of wind. Thursday's heat wave of +31F may just do us all in with heat stroke. LOLOL
> 
> Take care, all. I'm off to make mushroom lasagna for dinner. Hoping for inspiration for the rest of the meal.
> 
> Talk to you all later.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

jheiens said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio Joy have the step grands returned home or are they still at your place?
> 
> The step-grands went home Friday morning. Weather prevented their return to the Dayton area on Thursday as planned. By Thursday night,the two boys, oldest and youngest, were very obstreperous and rude, but mostly to their father. I did manage to avoid them both as much as possible those last 36 hours here.
> 
> The girl (in the middle who was so sarcastic and rude during the first few times they visited) was very sweet and kind. She even showed an amusing side that no one had ever seen from her before. The children were home by mid-afternoon on Friday, but their mother chose to text their father with a very long rant about how mistreated they had been here and what a terrible time they'd had just being here, so I'm told by DD2.
> 
> And then she complained that SIL doesn't see them often enough but she won't contribute to the gas expense for an eight hour round trip each way. That's a whole working day for each trip and he only gets 2 days off a week. Seems he's damned if he does and damned if he doesn't. Somedays Life just sucks when you can't make everyone let you have your every whim, you know?
> 
> Oh, well, we'll see what February's visit brings--thrill I'm sure for all of us. lolol
> 
> Thanks for asking, Gwen.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Joy -- I am so sorry -- remember she is likely manipulating them to be negative and it is quite possible she is not telling what they actually said. No wonder they act up - their personal life must be awful if their Mother acts like that. I am sorry it is so hard on you. Don't let them get to you . all you can do is the best you can. I learned that the hard way. I know it is hard but you could possibly have a huge influence on them even when they act up. Kids are pretty smart. I hope it improves.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> we are at a level 3 emergency level right now - have maybe five new inches of snow on the ground and still coming down - to snow all night - Monday and Tuesday temps are to be in the minus range. I'm nice and warm inside.
> 
> sam


That does not sound too good Sam! I am glad you are nice and warm!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> At least you have the excuse of having been sick. My oomph seems to have gone somewhere the past few days too. I hope it comes back soon, maybe it is the short days & grey afternoon we are having but I sure haven't got much done.it was so sunny this morning, I thought it would be nice for a walk but with the wind chill at -42, I don't think so.
> I have been doing my garden seed order this afternoon, I know some of you must think I'm nuts but at the end of Feb when I want to start my flowers the seeds will be here. Has anyone used Mosquito Dunks? You are supposed to throw them in any standing water in your yard & it will kill the mosquito larve with some biological thing that doesn't affect plants, fish or wildlife. I ordered some, will be interesting to see if they work, I just want them for the rainbarrel & water trough I have beside the garden.
> Well, I have stew in the oven, better go make biscuits to go with it for supper.


I have not used them personally but mom used to put them in the fountain on her deck. She would not use anything harmful because the birds liked to bathe or drink from it.....


----------



## Pup lover

Snow has pretty much stopped I think just blowing now. We are at -17f and falling they are predictiting -55f. Schools have been cancelled now for tomorrow saw a report that said coldest temps in 20 years.


----------



## iamsam

somehow I skipped over you gmace and I apologize - I remember the quote of two TV's - but just kept going. we love new members to add to our conversations - they always brings new things and experiences to the table which adds to the interest of everyone. we'll be looking for you to join us again very soon - always fresh hot tea at the ready and an empty chair with your name on it.

sam



jknappva said:


> Welcome to the Tea Party. I don't remember you visiting with us before. I hope you decide to come back often. We're here all week and Sam starts a new Tea Party every Fri. afternoon.
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Snow has pretty much stopped I think just blowing now. We are at -17f and falling they are predictiting -55f. Schools have been cancelled now for tomorrow saw a report that said coldest temps in 20 years.


That sounds Arctic!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> It sure is something that I'd bite off and try to do....but there are so many projects that would be ahead of it so can't even think of it for now....have socks to do, baby shawl to do, minion hat & mittens to finish, bridal shawl....not to mention I want to make myself something one of these days. It sounds like a fun project though.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

what a great dead fish hat. love the colors.

sam


----------



## iamsam

maybe dh should make you a cup of hot tea to help warm you up - has it cooled down in your neck of the woods. sending you tons of warm healing energy.

sam

oh - go ahead - you could work just one. I am half way through one - I set it for 300 pieces - I like a challenge.



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you had to ask for puzzle site, didn't you? I, of course, copied url. I WILL NOT look at it.......I hope. Have too much to do. Miss NY Times Sunday crossword.
> Don't know why, but can't get warm. In bed with covers, jammies and fleece vest and Maya by my side.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Wow - rents are really exhorbitant. I hope you can stay where you are with Ringo. Are you thinking of moving to be closer to your daughter?
> 
> How awful to think that someone would write a recipe for dog poison. But there are some dreadful people in this world. In Toronto, poisoned food has been found in some of the parks. You will have to watch Ringo closely if you take him for a walk to make sure he doesn't pick up anything.


I had hoped I might be able to move South when my retirement savings fall available, this year- July- but with the situation being what it is in the rental market, it seems very unlikely that it would work out!

Edit: It wasn't mean't to be a recipe- someone had had two dogs poisoned, but because it mentioned what the poison was someone with a grudge could use it- also it was odd that it was just that part of the paper was on the grass- because it had only just been delivered.


----------



## Dreamweaver

agnescr said:


> Have finished blocking my latest shawl.. Tristano by Stevieland done in 100% Peruvian Highland fingering wool and now working on another of her creations the Liz Stole done in navy blue lace weight,just over half way done,when blocked it will be 70 inches long 18 inches wide,planning to have a look at the lace workshops too,when I can find the time
> 
> but am getting sock withdrawals so will start a pair soon


Love those both and both are in my colors!!!!! Her patterns are wonderful. Wish I owned them all. I have one that I want to do as soon as my WIP's are out of the way.... Your work is lovely......


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> You could knit the world and then put a bead or a duplicate stitch for each of us????That would still be a great hat -- maybe we could figure out a world hat ( purple??????????)


I'm going to bed, think there is something I have to do in the morning, but for the life of me I can't remember what :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> I firmly believe in a speedy replacement- it is given that the chances are you will live longer than your pets!


Not necessarily, and that is why we are let less right now. I know DD would take in any kitty we left behind, but that isn't really fair to an older cat or to the ones already at her home..... I sure do miss having a fur baby though.


----------



## iamsam

wow dawn - we are not that far from you but far enough that our temps are just to go to =10°. I think tinora will be closed tomorrow - that is central local - they always wait until the last minute for some reason. our snow is to last a while. everyone is home and safe so let it snow.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Snow has pretty much stopped I think just blowing now. We are at -17f and falling they are predictiting -55f. Schools have been cancelled now for tomorrow saw a report that said coldest temps in 20 years.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Sam. make sure you stay in and in the warm. Night night


----------



## iamsam

I plan on staying in purplefi - it's lovely to look at and doubly nice to know I don't need to be anywhere.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam. make sure you stay in and in the warm. Night night


----------



## iamsam

i had a short pm from caren - she is tired and doesn't feel well - resting and listening to her body - hopefully will post her coffee in the morning.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in the middle of designing one.....hope it comes out like I want it.


I have been so busy with the guernsey, the afghan has been on a back burner, I want to get the sleeves started, then I will put more time into the afghan.


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> I thought this one was interesting also ---- sam
> 
> http://distractify.com/culture/arts/the-most-spectacular-abandoned-places-in-the-world/


Lovely pictures. Thanks Sam.


----------



## Pup lover

ptofValerie said:


> I'm on book 5 of the series. Complex plots but entertaining. The television series are excellent. I've seen two of the three and series four will be filmed from April of this year. You may be interested to hear that much of it is filmed in the facilities in Belfast with the hill and coastal scenes filmed about 25 miles north of me. The series has attracted tourists to the area.


The scenery is beautiful how wonderful to have them filming that close. Do you ever get to see them? The story line is wonderful and very interesting, puts a new light on history for me. I never enjoyed history in school, shows like that and Vikings (which I know are not truly accurate) at leart help me be interested in some of it. DH loves history and is able to let me know whats more accurate and what's not.


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> we are at a level 3 emergency level right now - have maybe five new inches of snow on the ground and still coming down - to snow all night - Monday and Tuesday temps are to be in the minus range. I'm nice and warm inside.
> 
> sam


Then please stay there Sam, we don't want you to be ill again.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> We saw a TV documentary of where builders were splicing shipping containers together so each container became a room or 2. They actually looked quite nice, but would think they'd be awful hot in your weather -- they were doing something with insulation so hopefully they came up with a solution for that. They weren't claustrophic at all -- not nearly as tiny as the converted garage that was our first rental home after being married. It was split down the middle lengthwise with the dinette, kitchen and shower on one side and sitting room and bedroom on the other...quite cozy!
> 
> Thankfully, it was on a huge lot with lots of sun and trees and there were huge windows put in. Our landlady lived in the big farmhouse type home and had redone the garage for her son when he returned from college---once he moved out, she used it as extra income and to have someone around to help her out. She was a doll and DH would plow the snow and we'd help with her yard and take her shopping, etc. It was a great deal for us as we were saving for our first home....she only charged us $140/month rent (back in 1972) and many times "forgave" that as payment for things we had done around her place. It was very close to where both of us worked so it was a great place to start our lives and we were able to buy our first home 18 months later. What a difference she made in our lives.


I am not good even in caravans Rookie, and I think they would tend to heat up awfully- another thing I would find very difficult. This is even if the land were available- there is a huge problem with all the liquifaction that has occurred. An awful lot of Christchurch is built on reclaimed swamp, Maori sensibly used most of those lands for eeling, and lived well away.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for all your nice comments on my dreambird.
> 
> Sam it is DDs 40th birthday on the 8th but dont tell anyone. We were not allowed to put that number on the cake or the balloons!
> 
> Julie, I would never put gin in my tomato juice, cant stand the stuff. If fact I cant tolerate any spirits, but you will be very pleased to know I am fine with either red or rose wine.
> 
> Off to throw some beads around.
> :thumbup:


In my days of imbibing, reds and rose were much enjoyed!
The bead throwing is your newly invented technique?!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks - I will mark you down. I am doing pretty well with messagesfrom Canada and the UK. I thank everyone who is contacting me. I haven't got a world map but i am keeping all the messages so I can check.
> 
> -found it and you are added to my atlas -- anyone else from Canada???
> =========
> I need to hear from the Australians - aside from Nicho, Margaret - I also have Julie's. So pm me if you post on the Tea Party -- thanks ladies.
> 
> ====================
> 
> then next week I will start on the US. I would love to know where everyone lives when they post. Once I have it all together I will type it up and hopefully share it but i won't guarantee when as the workshops are underway and I don't have as much time. I haven't figured out how the best way is to keep track of the States unless one State at a time lets me know - will think about it.
> 
> However, I do want to get the US members as I am confused with some and where they live - and where that is -- and I know those in the UK and 'down under must be too.
> 
> I will ask later on for the States addys' and exactly what State and near what city so I can mark them in my atlas book and keep the messages in my file.
> 
> might take me a month or two but it should be interesting.


You MUST post the finished map, Shirley!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> When we were stationed in Yuma AZ many years ago, the power lines were all underground. Whenever it would rain (about 5 times in the 4 months there), the lights would fail because the water filtered so quickly down through the desert sands.
> 
> Perhaps more esthetically appealing, but not always practical.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Power cuts would be annoying for whatever cause, but I was thinking more of the propensity of our drivers to drive into the wretched poles!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> In my days of imbibing, reds and rose were much enjoyed!
> The bead throwing is your newly invented technique?!!!!!!


I was wondering about that too, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio Joy have the step grands returned home or are they still at your place?
> 
> The step-grands went home Friday morning. Weather prevented their return to the Dayton area on Thursday as planned. By Thursday night,the two boys, oldest and youngest, were very obstreperous and rude, but mostly to their father. I did manage to avoid them both as much as possible those last 36 hours here.
> 
> The girl (in the middle who was so sarcastic and rude during the first few times they visited) was very sweet and kind. She even showed an amusing side that no one had ever seen from her before. The children were home by mid-afternoon on Friday, but their mother chose to text their father with a very long rant about how mistreated they had been here and what a terrible time they'd had just being here, so I'm told by DD2.
> 
> And then she complained that SIL doesn't see them often enough but she won't contribute to the gas expense for an eight hour round trip each way. That's a whole working day for each trip and he only gets 2 days off a week. Seems he's damned if he does and damned if he doesn't. Somedays Life just sucks when you can't make everyone let you have your every whim, you know?
> 
> Oh, well, we'll see what February's visit brings--thrill I'm sure for all of us. lolol
> 
> Thanks for asking, Gwen.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best of situations, is it? Hoping for improvement! I have just realised I have rubbed off the letter 'e' and letter 'r' on the keyboard grrrrrr.I will have to become better at touch typing!
> Seriously though, Joy this is a very difficult woman you are dealing with. Is there anything you can do, other than just exercise restraint, and prayer. It sounds as though there is some hope for redeeming the children.
> 
> Hi Tim!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> While we have underground power to the houses, the high tension supply is above ground so can still lose power through crashes.


yes here all high tension reticulation is by pylon- they march through the city and countryside. Found it very disconcerting living close to one once- really played havoc with my whole fabric of being.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what a great dead fish hat. love the colors.
> 
> sam


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I'm going to bed, think there is something I have to do in the morning, but for the life of me I can't remember what :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you old inkoholic!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Not necessarily, and that is why we are let less right now. I know DD would take in any kitty we left behind, but that isn't really fair to an older cat or to the ones already at her home..... I sure do miss having a fur baby though.


Dreamweaver- I intend to be immortal- like my Dad!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i had a short pm from caren - she is tired and doesn't feel well - resting and listening to her body - hopefully will post her coffee in the morning.
> 
> sam


that is a relief to hear that she is OK, even if not OK, if you see what I mean!?


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I was wondering about that too, Julie.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer

EJS said:


> http://distractify.com/culture/arts/frozen-bubbles-in-wintertime/
> 
> Check out this site to see what happens when you blow bubbles when it is freezing outside. I thought it was pretty cool.


Thanks for sharing. Now I want to try it. It sure is cold enough here.


----------



## nittergma

It was raining here at around 5pm! I couldn't believe it. We were outside with gkds building a snow "kitty" the younger one won't have anythiing but kittys or 'meow meows as she calls them. They've gone home now and I have some pictures of the cake I think I might be able to get on here. 
Sam, I don't know about blizzard conditions here but will wait and see.


thewren said:


> sunday - twelve-thirty - can you believe 33° - it is snowing and melting as it hits bare places - the roads are wet - gary and the boys are outside building a snowman - it must be a big one as gary has the stepladder out there to put the head on. it is a good packing snow. I am still waiting for the "blizzard conditions" we are to have sometime today. if we don't there are going to be a lot of "feeling foolish" people who did all the panic buying in the last two days.
> 
> g.
> 
> sam


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> we are at a level 3 emergency level right now - have maybe five new inches of snow on the ground and still coming down - to snow all night - Monday and Tuesday temps are to be in the minus range. I'm nice and warm inside.
> 
> sam


Time to hunker down and let Heidi and the grandkids come to visit you. No sense in you going out in the cold and stressing your breathing.

We were up to 55 winter weather alerts for our region of the state when I got home this evening. I taught a knitting class and then stopped at the grocery store on my way home. Store was not busy at all now that we are in the height of the storm. We had about 6-7 inches of snow on the car before church and it has snowed harder since then. The wind is blowing so we have drifts developing as well. Another 2-8 inches is expected yet tonight and then the strong winds are due to arrive and create beautiful, but dangerous drifts.

Today I dug out some sock yarn to make a modified insert to Matthew's gloves that he bought so we could block the area of open skin. Too cold to let him expose part of his skin. He starts back at art school on Wednesday if weather permits. The colleges in this area have closed for tomorrow already as well as all the elementary and high schools. So glad to see that as roads are not clear at all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We're stalled at 10F...but it's supposed to keep dropping through the night - school has been cancelled for tomorrow. DD#1 is stuck in Atlanta after being grounded there on her trip from Baltimore (Federation for the Blind meeting) back to St. Louis and then drive back to Springfield. We told her not to be in any hurry to get back home---her car has been at the airport since Friday so will be mighty cold when she goes to drive it home. Hopefully, it's in covered parking so she doesn't have to dig it out.



Pup lover said:


> Snow has pretty much stopped I think just blowing now. We are at -17f and falling they are predictiting -55f. Schools have been cancelled now for tomorrow saw a report that said coldest temps in 20 years.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I ordered some KA exchangeable needles that are 2" and can be matched up to 5" or 8" cables to make 9 or 12" total circulars...I'm going to use them for socks and then when time to decrease for toe, exchange to a 32" cable to do Magic Loop. I think it will be a wonderful set up for doing the 3 pair of socks I still have on my "to do" list. I ordered them from Patchwork Frog website. I've done business with her before and love the great customer service I get.


Those sound great.... I must remember that's site. I don't like Magic Loop, but would like short circulars for sox, mitts, cuffs and preemie hats.


----------



## Grannypeg

Thank you Sam and Julie - i loved making it. First time I did a 'fun' knit.

Julie you changed your avatar. I almost skimmed right past you.



Lurker 2 said:


> ditto


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll let you know how I like them. What size short circulars are you looking for?



Dreamweaver said:


> Those sound great.... I must remember that's site. I don't like Magic Loop, but would like short circulars for sox, mitts, cuffs and preemie hats.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> Thank you Sam and Julie - i loved making it. First time I did a 'fun' knit.
> 
> Julie you changed your avatar. I almost skimmed right past you.


that is the risk us avatar swappers take- depends on whether you read the name or the avatar I guess! I know sometimes I get fooled by Shirley's rapid change of image!


----------



## Dreamweaver

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, 3pm Sunday here and dreadful weather. Its about 23 but gale forced winds and black sky... quite a bit of rain nearly here. I thought I would share a couple of photos of colour to brighten everyone up... no photos of sunshine from me sorry... we dont have any sun. :roll:


Love your gorgeous flowers...... I hope my hydrangea survives all this cold... I doubt if my braided truck hibiscus will, but I do have it in The corner of a covered patio with a blanket around it,,,,


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Your flowers are beautiful! I love hydrangeas! My grandmother had gorgeous ones. I have tried them in the ground, but we had a very hot summer that year and they didn't make it. I may try to grow them in a pot. Maybe I will have better luck. I don't have a "green" thumb!


I lost the Lacey one I had on the ground but the potted one comes back every year...... For at least the last 8 years.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> what puzzle site are you using - I lost mine a while back.
> 
> sam


I am using jigzone.... And usually do the 67 piece classic.


----------



## Southern Gal

DaylilyDawn said:


> My mother used to save what little vegetables were left over from meals in a freezer carton until that freezer carton was full. She would freeze it after each addition of whatever went into it. When the carton was full , she would make what I called her Kitchen sink soup. I called it that because everything went into it but the kitchen sink. She would brown up some hamburger meat or stew beef and put it in and add some macaroni to it along with a couple of cans of tomatoes.It never had the same thing in it twice.


that is how i still make my soup. by the time i have a few containers of dibs and dabs all i have to add is tomatoes and meat. i never have the same veggies twice, but its a good tasteing soup. thats how my mom made it and i just picked up that habit. waste not want not.


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey!!!! Well it is for the moment but rain is forecast from 1 pm and for the next 4 days.
> Had a lovely time at DDs party last night. My grandchildren were dancing until midnight. Lots of lovely food and a friend of mine made a fabulous cake.
> Now trying to get my heqd round what I need to do for the beading workshop.
> Healing vibes to those who need them and warmand dry hugs to those in Northern Climes and cooling hugs to those in the Southerm Hemisphere.
> Here's some photos from last night....


What fun and such a pretty cake. LM took a great shot of you....... Not that you ever take a bad picture....


----------



## Dreamweaver

angelam said:


> Oh Jynx! Do you realise what you have done to me? I had forgotten about puzzles on line - until now. I have just wasted an awful lot of time doing a 100 piece one! Will have to go back later and start a 1000 piece one!


Misery loves company!!!! I save the 1,000 piece for the real deal so I can leave one on the DR table and take a break now and then... That reminds me, I have two new ones of quilt scenes and the table is clear at the moment.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Bonnie, here's the photo of my dreambird


That is still one of my very favorite pieces of yours..... The two were meant to be together.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Back when my children were small and everyone still smoked, we found that if we would open a cigeratte and take out a little tobacco, moisten it with saliva and place on the sting, it would ease the pain and sting a lot. Something so simple saved a lot of tears. I'd have a problem finding a cigeratte these days since I don't smoke and don't really know anyone who does!
> JuneK


x
We both smoked at the time... Not now... Wish I had known that then!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> These were in my mail box from a blog I subscribe to. Thought they were worth passing along.
> Junek
> 
> How to Plant Your Garden...no
> dirt required!!
> 
> First, you Come to the garden Â alone,
> 
> while the dew is still on the Â roses.
> 
> FOR THE GARDEN OF YOUR DAILY Â LIVING ,
> 
> PLANT THREE ROWS OF PEAS :
> 
> 1. Peace of mind
> 
> 2. Peace of heart
> 
> 3. Peace of soul
> 
> PLANT FOUR ROWS OF SQUASH:
> 
> 1. Squash gossip
> 
> 2. Squash indifference
> 
> 3. Squash grumbling
> 
> 4. Squash selfishness
> 
> PLANT FOUR ROWS OF LETTUCE
> 
> 1. Lettuce be faithful
> 
> 2. Lettuce be kind
> 
> 3. Lettuce be patient
> 
> 4. Lettuce really love one another
> 
> NO GARDEN IS WITHOUT TURNIPS:
> 
> 1. Turnip for meetings
> 
> 2. Turnip for services
> 
> 3. Turnip to help one another
> 
> TO CONCLUDE OUR GARDEN YOU
> MUST HAVE THYME:
> 
> 2. Thyme for each other
> 
> 3. Thyme for family
> 
> 4. Thyme for friends
> 
> WATER FREELY WITH PATIENCE AND Â CULTIVATE WITH LOVE.
> 
> THERE IS MUCH FRUIT IN YOUR Â GARDEN BECAUSE YOU REAP WHAT YOU SOW.
> 
> A blonde goes into the Post Office to buy some stamps for her Christmas Cards.
> 
> She says to the clerk, "May I have some Christmas Stamps."
> 
> The clerk says," What denomination?"
> 
> The blonde says, " God help us. Has it come to this? Give me 22 Catholic,12 Presbyterian, 10 Lutheran and 6 Baptists."


Now that is a garden I would love to have........ And I love the blonde joke..... Seems there IS a stamp for everything so this may be coming to a post office near you!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> That was a common treatment for me as well! I wonder why it worked?


I think the nicotine. I also remember being sprayed with tannic Aci do for sunburn.... Man, that hurt... And it actually tanned your hide!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are so good, you learn so much when reading his books


I remember reading Hawaii during college exams. I learned a lot from the book!!!! When I start something, I can't put it down so very little studying that go around......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was something on TV in a movie about peeing on a jellyfish sting to take the pain away, I thought that was maybe just BS


I've heard that too and assumed it was the Uric acid.... Often, a bit of acid, like vinegar, will counteract a sting...


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll let you know how I like them. What size short circulars are you looking for?


I really like the dreamers pride interchangeables I think they are, that I got in Ohio. The kollages that I got at Tuesday Morning I am not thrilled with. They arent easier on my hands that I've been able to notice and i cant stand the sound of the metal rubbing against each other. I dont know if its the shape or a different metal but much different than the round ones. I would like to try the square wood ones somebody makes those dont they?


----------



## Pup lover

June loved the garden poem, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pammie1234

Some good football games on today. DD came over and helped me get all of the Christmas decorations down. We put them in the guest room until we can get in the garage and organize. I brought a lot of things from my mom and I need to find a place for them. I'm not real good about giving away or throwing out things, but I must do that in order to keep other things.

Now I am watching basketball and my Mavs are not playing well. I'm really bummed out about that. We need a win desperately!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I missed the trilogy - what are the two books you have read?
> 
> sam


Fall of Giants and Winters of the World. You can but the entire set on Amazon, as they are preselling the third. I am waiting for it to come out and then will read all three at the same time. DH read the first two. It basically tracks 5 families (I think five) through generations....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> marilyn skinner wrote:
> Putting nails under the hydrangea will turn it blue as well as putting them under a spruce when you plant it will give you a blue spruce tree. Needs lots though.
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> Oooh, thanks for that great tip. I adore the blue ones


You can buy iron at the nursery too. The first time i did that, I overdid and burned the day lights out of it but it came back beautifully the next year. Since it is in a pot, I don't have to do much since the soil pretty much stays the same. I keep it blue all the time


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> When I first was married in my late teens my biscuits were so hard you could use them as door stops....ROFL.
> 
> That wine cake also sounds yummy. I purchased a Kentucky Bourbon Barrel cake at Publix a couple of weeks ago and it was the best cake ever....very moist and tasty.


Jameson's Irish Whiskey cake.... YUM!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> when I was living in seattle - two inches and people were in the stores buying food like crazy. the town came to a complete stop. could not believe it. people would abandon their cars on the freeway - have no idea where they went. very funny to one who grew up with snow.
> 
> sam


You can imagine how we laughed, coming from Chicago to Texas. Then again, the streets are not prepared quickly and it really can create havoc. We learned pretty quickly that a cold summer rain on the super hot tar on the roads is a lot like driving on ice....... DH learned this when driving his boss's motorcycle home from shop on a summer Eve in his brand new suit and shirt.. Dumped it and tore his pants and shirt and knee to smithereens. We had an agreement about motorcycles at the time. I was not a happy camper..


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> The tobacco always worked for us..the jellyfish I'm speaking of don't have tentacles...they're just a jellied mass...never saw anything that would resemble tentacles.
> JuneK


Ours all have tentacles and it is the tentacles which carry the venom and inject it. Scary part is some have tentacles over 1m long and can get through even fine mesh netting that is used on some beaches.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Ten pages to go but my favorite TV show calls.....

My news of the day, we woke up to no water. Strange that ALL the pipes were frozen. We turned up the heat and went to the volleyball tourney... Home a couple of hours later to a very hot house and NO water... I asked if the sprinkler system was left on... And sure enough... It was and neighbor saw we had a broken head and turned off our water at the street... He left a note on the front door, not wanting to wake is up.. Well, we aren't front door kind of peoples...... I had a good laugh over that.

I was not laughing when we visited mom though. She is doing well but they have not talked to me about future plans. I went out and grilled the nurse and learned that they TENTATIVELY plan on releasing her on the 8th. still on a walker and in a wheel chair, no plans made for help at home and no discussion with family..... Lots of Luck!!!!!

I do have a call in for tomorrow.... Sure hope they call..... I won't be picking her up until help is arranged...... Which reminds me, time to put her laundry in the dryer.

Would you believe, my needles are empty except for brain draining WIP? What to do do next.... I think a pair of boot cuffs for me.... And a pair that is two colors and can be reversed so that I get twice the bang for the buck.....


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> we are at a level 3 emergency level right now - have maybe five new inches of snow on the ground and still coming down - to snow all night - Monday and Tuesday temps are to be in the minus range. I'm nice and warm inside.
> 
> sam


Wishing for a little cool right now, while not as hot as Saturday, is still very hot, high 30's in celcius range, and as been noted no main air con due to blow up. Good news is tomorrow afternoon for air con mech to look at, however may need replacing so wait and see.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes--they're made by the same company as the KnittersPride...called cubics. I found them at Webs and Deramores. But even with the short shanks -- they're not short enough with the shortest cable size to get the 9" or 12" I like for socks, mitten cuffs, etc. I bought the HiyaHiya at the knit shop in Chicago --but the needle portion is so short that it's kind of fiddly...I'm hoping that the 2" shank needle and 5" cable is the magic combination.

I'm not pleased with the Kollage I got at Tuesday Morning either -- I really don't like the floppy cable and the stitches don't move along it very easily. I don't notice the metal on metal sound. They'll work for dishcloths going back and forth so everything has a use.

PatchworkFrog is in the midst of inventory until 1/13---when they reopen, they'll have more things on sale and more supply from which to choose---so I'm waiting until after that.



Pup lover said:


> I really like the dreamers pride interchangeables I think they are, that I got in Ohio. The kollages that I got at Tuesday Morning I am not thrilled with. They arent easier on my hands that I've been able to notice and i cant stand the sound of the metal rubbing against each other. I dont know if its the shape or a different metal but much different than the round ones. I would like to try the square wood ones somebody makes those dont they?


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've never seen them.....I'm going to try a Bourbon cake and a wine cake for our birthdays.



Dreamweaver said:


> Jameson's Irish Whiskey cake.... YUM!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> yes here all high tension reticulation is by pylon- they march through the city and countryside. Found it very disconcerting living close to one once- really played havoc with my whole fabric of being.


I have lived close to the sining high tesions on pylons once. Had to call state power supplier once when, due to dust, arcing was occuring on one of the pylons.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Wishing for a little cool right now, while not as hot as Saturday, is still very hot, high 30's in celcius range, and as been noted no main air con due to blow up. Good news is tomorrow afternoon for air con mech to look at, however may need replacing so wait and see.


I would send you a little of my nice breeze if I could- very pleasant afternoon.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I have the wooden square ones and they break easily where the wood joins the ferrule. I was always having to have Knitters Pride send me replacements. i changed to Knitters Pride metal square needles.
Trisha



Pup lover said:


> I really like the dreamers pride interchangeables I think they are, that I got in Ohio. The kollages that I got at Tuesday Morning I am not thrilled with. They arent easier on my hands that I've been able to notice and i cant stand the sound of the metal rubbing against each other. I dont know if its the shape or a different metal but much different than the round ones. I would like to try the square wood ones somebody makes those dont they?


----------



## purl2diva

Designer1234 said:


> You could knit the world and then put a bead or a duplicate stitch for each of us????That would still be a great hat -- maybe we could figure out a world hat ( purple??????????)


Many years ago, Vogue had a world sweater on their cover. I made it when I was on a medical leave for six weeks. It was quite a popular pattern at the time.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> I thought this one was interesting also ---- sam
> 
> http://distractify.com/culture/arts/the-most-spectacular-abandoned-places-in-the-world/


Wow, what interesting pictures. The one place looks like a setting for a horror movie.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm a sucker for strays too Julie, hence 4 dogs and 5 cats and if I could find a way to take care of more I would....LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> I did use that photo on one of my own calendars one year! Snapfish or Vistaprint forgotten which were doing a good deal at Christmas- have not been offered one this year so I am waiting for the calendar that cousin Jean says she has posted me from Scotland. Just been skyping her big sister Anna- we are so lucky with all these fibre optic cables that have been put in place- they may possibly rupture but at least they won't become missiles as satellites may, or probably that is a will become. Gin asked to come to my house, because I had his little friend Heidi, and his sister Tabitha, by then. He lay down on the concrete floor of the cattery where I was working, put his paw out to beg me to take him too. Who could ignore such a heartfelt plea? That year all in all I ended up trying to care for 8 cats. I have to be a bit of a sucker when it comes to strays!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm a sucker for strays too Julie, hence 4 dogs and 5 cats and if I could find a way to take care of more I would....LOL


presently though it is hard enough being a responsible owner to Ringo- best part of $100 due for vaccinations that I can only leave till next month, plus about $24 for the taxi (that is there and back, not one way). Still the occasional taxi is a lot cheaper than car ownership.


----------



## pammie1234

Ok crocheters, I need some help. I want to do the beading workshop and can't figure out what size hook I need. I looked at some conversion charts, but they did not have the .75 or .50 listed. The little crocheting I have done, I didn't pay attention to size of hook. I just grabbed one of my mom's that looked like a good one!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well here you go Sam! They LOVED them! Everyone one of them wore them all evening long and were trying on each others' hats. And the other beanie hats for two of the boyfriends were also liked very much. Overall success. We had such a wonderful time this evening.



thewren said:


> will be anxious to see how they like their hats.
> 
> sam


----------



## pammie1234

Next question, will size 6 beads fit with worsted weight yarn or do I need size 3s?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now that was cool as can be....hmmm...Tuesday is suppose to be a whopping 5F here so I may just have to try that.


EJS said:


> http://distractify.com/culture/arts/frozen-bubbles-in-wintertime/
> 
> Check out this site to see what happens when you blow bubbles when it is freezing outside. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That turned out great GrannyPeg.....I've been wearing my dead fish hat some and get lots of compliments and comments. Really a fun hat!. I love the colors you chose.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Those photos were eerie (at least some of them). Seems like so much wasted beauty in some.


thewren said:


> I thought this one was interesting also ---- sam
> 
> http://distractify.com/culture/arts/the-most-spectacular-abandoned-places-in-the-world/


----------



## Bonnie7591

I received Roots, the complete collection, for Christmas. We did not get it on TV back in the 70's &I have always wanted to watch it. I read the book way back when. My son & I spent part of today watching some of it. There are 25 hrs of movies in the set so it will take a while to watch it all. So far it is very good. Have any of you seen it?

Great hats Gwen, it's always nice when people like what they are given.

Dreamweaver, stick to your guns & don't let the hospital send your mom home until help can be arranged.

Hope all those in the path of the storms stay safe & warm. Not a good night for power outages.
We again have a wind chill warning, -35C at present & wind chill -46C/-51F. Glad I can stay in.


----------



## iamsam

amazon says the third one out midseptember '14. guess i will buy the two and wait on the third before starting any.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Fall of Giants and Winters of the World. You can but the entire set on Amazon, as they are preselling the third. I am waiting for it to come out and then will read all three at the same time. DH read the first two. It basically tracks 5 families (I think five) through generations....


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Bonnie7591 said:


> I received Roots, the complete collection, for Christmas. We did not get it on TV back in the 70's &I have always wanted to watch it. I read the book way back when. My son & I spent part of today watching some of it. There are 25 hrs of movies in the set so it will take a while to watch it all. So far it is very good. Have any of you seen it?
> 
> Great hats Gwen, it's always nice when people like what they are given.
> 
> Dreamweaver, stick to your guns & don't let the hospital send your mom home until help can be arranged.
> 
> Hope all those in the path of the storms stay safe & warm. Not a good night for power outages.
> We again have a wind chill warning, -35C at present & wind chill -46C/-51F. Glad I can stay in.


Bonnie7591,
I watched Roots when it was on TV, It was a great mini series. Jame Earl Jones played in it as Alex Haley.


----------



## iamsam

looks like a racous group - still think the elephant is my favorite. glad you had a good time. who is the guy in the front row?

sam

bet it is the boyfriend - isn't that your daughter beside him?



Gweniepooh said:


> Well here you go Sam! They LOVED them! Everyone one of them wore them all evening long and were trying on each others' hats. And the other beanie hats for two of the boyfriends were also liked very much. Overall success. We had such a wonderful time this evening.


----------



## Grannypeg

Gorgeous hats Gwen! Do you have an adult pattern for a chicken hat?



Gweniepooh said:


> Well here you go Sam! They LOVED them! Everyone one of them wore them all evening long and were trying on each others' hats. And the other beanie hats for two of the boyfriends were also liked very much. Overall success. We had such a wonderful time this evening.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Once again I'm caught up so I'll drop off for the evening. Have started a simple square for the KAP afghan so I'll go work on it for awhile. To all those in the areas of bitter cold winter weather stay warm and safe. Caren hope you feel better soon. Aran loved the sound of your meeting words and the following potluck. sounds like a wonderful group of people. Those in hot climates stay cool. Hugs!


----------



## Bulldog

Jeannette and Jynx,
I ordered my Chiagoo 9" & 12" circs from Handsome Fibers.com. I love love love them. Their service is speedy and S&H is low. Look them up online. They are the Chiagoo Red and are so comfortable and easy on the hands.


----------



## Grannypeg

Bonnie's dreambird is beautful and I love the colours.

I just received a picture of Bonnie's dreambird and it is outstanding so I am going to post it for her.She is thinking of folding it and adding a collar so it becomes a poncho. I think it would be great done that way. Good job, Bonnie![/quote]


----------



## Grannypeg

Well, I am a day late and a dollar short coming into the KP
this week as well. We have had our twenty-one year old grandson with us for the better part of a week now. When not busy, he likes to be on the computer and we have done a lot together. He is great company and it was good for him to be with his grandfather and vice-versa. I started at the end of this week's and am presently working backwards towards the front. 

Sam, good start and good recipes. Glad to see you are well enough to be at the helm again.

We have had snow predicted for the past few days and we are finally get some tonight. Wouldn't you know it? I am supposed to be in Ottawa (100 miles away) for a specialist
appointment tomorrow afternoon. I think I will have to rebook. The prediction is also for freezing rain as well. Looks like we will be in and out of snowing and freezing rain.

By mid-week we will be in the frigid zone again. It will be very cold.

What strange weather all over the world, it seems.


----------



## EJS

thewren said:


> I thought this one was interesting also ---- sam
> 
> http://distractify.com/culture/arts/the-most-spectacular-abandoned-places-in-the-world/


You can almost picture the beauty that once was in many of those pictures....


----------



## Glennys 2

pammie1234 said:


> Ok crocheters, I need some help. I want to do the beading workshop and can't figure out what size hook I need. I looked at some conversion charts, but they did not have the .75 or .50 listed. The little crocheting I have done, I didn't pay attention to size of hook. I just grabbed one of my mom's that looked like a good one!


Pammie, Ilooked in my lys yesterday and the .75mm is our size 14. Don't know about the size of the beads though.


----------



## pammie1234

Glennys 2 said:


> Pammie, Ilooked in my lys yesterday and the .75mm is our size 14. Don't know about the size of the beads though.


Thank you! I will look for that.


----------



## Dreamweaver

angelam said:


> Here you are Sam - http://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ I just googled jigsaw puzzles on line and dozens of sites came up but this is the one I used.


Now who is getting who in trouble? I just spent an hour doing two puzzles. The only thing I don't like is that I can't see the picture of the puzzle once I start.... l had forgotten about that sight.... My poor wrist is going to complain a lot!


----------



## Dreamweaver

marilyn skinner said:


> It's -35 and -44 with the wind. Ice fog and everything is covered in hoar frost. So very pretty. It's Alberta what more can we say. Had over 6 feet of snow so far and no where to pile anymore. Supposed to be -3 tomorrow. This is how it's been all winter. Sheep are getting sick due to fluctuating temps so hoping we don't end up with them getting pneumonia as some are getting in their cattle. Springs coming or I keep telling myself anyway. My daughter found pussy willows the other day so it feels good to just sit and look at them. Stay warm and happy new year to all.


It is going to be about 16 degrees here in Texas in the morning. We have a field of sheep near us and I don't believe there is any shelter. Sure hope none of them end up with pneumonia... OR ME! We are going to have to open all the cabinets with plumbing in them and have all the taps running just a little to avoid froxen pipes.

I love pussy willows.. .The only place to get them around here is in the store!!! I also like cat tails but the spots they grow here are rather dangerous so impossible to pick them...


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a pattern to do a knitted map (and one of a globe) --- wouldn't it be cool to include a red Faire Isle "x" for each of our KP tea party members? What a project?!


It would be great.... The globe pattern sounds interesting.. Is it stuffed?


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> We saw a TV documentary of where builders were splicing shipping containers together so each container became a room or 2. They actually looked quite nice, but would think they'd be awful hot in your weather -- they were doing something with insulation so hopefully they came up with a solution for that. They weren't claustrophic at all -- not nearly as tiny as the converted garage that was our first rental home after being married. It was split down the middle lengthwise with the dinette, kitchen and shower on one side and sitting room and bedroom on the other...quite cozy!
> 
> Thankfully, it was on a huge lot with lots of sun and trees and there were huge windows put in. Our landlady lived in the big farmhouse type home and had redone the garage for her son when he returned from college---once he moved out, she used it as extra income and to have someone around to help her out. She was a doll and DH would plow the snow and we'd help with her yard and take her shopping, etc. It was a great deal for us as we were saving for our first home....she only charged us $140/month rent (back in 1972) and many times "forgave" that as payment for things we had done around her place. It was very close to where both of us worked so it was a great place to start our lives and we were able to buy our first home 18 months later. What a difference she made in our lives.


We also saw a show on shipping container homes. Here in the States, they are quite inexpensive,,, $3,000 per unit, delivered... They combine them in various shapes and add lots of windows. Really rather interesting....

When we were expecting our first child, we lived in the basement apartment of a three flat. The two older couples upstairs paid me for sewing and the like. Neither had children so they were very sorry to see us move out after the baby was born.... It took us a little longer to get into a house... We did rent a Frank Lloyd Wright carriage house... until they found out we had a little one. We were not allowed to move in...... Hated that.... but we ended up in a freat apartment building in Oak Park, now extremely expensive condos....


----------



## iamsam

isn't your house insulated jynx? Heidi's pipes freeze every so often but their's is an old house. it can be a pain in the butt when it happens.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> It is going to be about 16 degrees here in Texas in the morning. We have a field of sheep near us and I don't believe there is any shelter. Sure hope none of them end up with pneumonia... OR ME! We are going to have to open all the cabinets with plumbing in them and have all the taps running just a little to avoid froxen pipes.
> 
> I love pussy willows.. .The only place to get them around here is in the store!!! I also like cat tails but the spots they grow here are rather dangerous so impossible to pick them...


----------



## Dreamweaver

EJS said:


> http://distractify.com/culture/arts/frozen-bubbles-in-wintertime/
> 
> Check out this site to see what happens when you blow bubbles when it is freezing outside. I thought it was pretty cool.


Gorgeous!!!! I especially like seeing the frost designs captured inside the large ones....


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey!!!! Well it is for the moment but rain is forecast from 1 pm and for the next 4 days.
> Had a lovely time at DDs party last night. My grandchildren were dancing until midnight. Lots of lovely food and a friend of mine made a fabulous cake.
> Now trying to get my heqd round what I need to do for the beading workshop.
> Healing vibes to those who need them and warmand dry hugs to those in Northern Climes and cooling hugs to those in the Southerm Hemisphere.
> Here's some photos from last night....


lovely photos! :thumbup:


----------



## EJS

Bonnie7591 said:


> I received Roots, the complete collection, for Christmas. We did not get it on TV back in the 70's &I have always wanted to watch it. I read the book way back when. My son & I spent part of today watching some of it. There are 25 hrs of movies in the set so it will take a while to watch it all. So far it is very good. Have any of you seen it?


I have seen it but it has been a very long time. In High School I took a class in black history and as it was when that story came out we watched it in class and had many discussions.


----------



## EJS

I too am off to find lala land as I am dozing.

Take care wherever you are.

Hugs


----------



## Dreamweaver

Grannypeg... Great fish hat. The eyes are a new treatment to me and very nice... Great colors.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> You could knit the world and then put a bead or a duplicate stitch for each of us????That would still be a great hat -- maybe we could figure out a world hat ( purple??????????)


I think one would have to have a mighty big head to hold all the TP people! Of course the slouch ones give a bit more room and are very popular right now.... I like the bead idea....


----------



## nittergma

Good night all. I guess we'll experience the drop in temps sometime in the night. brrr!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I thought this one was interesting also ---- sam
> 
> http://distractify.com/culture/arts/the-most-spectacular-abandoned-places-in-the-world/


Very.... Some are very eerie while others are beautiful... it makes you wonder about the whole story behind each...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Dreamweaver- I intend to be immortal- like my Dad!


That was always my plan as well, and then God laughed....


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll let you know how I like them. What size short circulars are you looking for?


I am thinking 5's and 8's would do most things I want... I am one of those weird ducks who doesn't do socks on tiny needles.... and mine still wear like iron. What is included in the set? I've forgotten the site already... something to do with frogs though...


----------



## grandma sherry

Shirley, I am in Napanee, Ontario. It is 40 km west of Kingston - which I remember you saying you havebeen to.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never seen them.....I'm going to try a Bourbon cake and a wine cake for our birthdays.


Nieman's sells them. We have a friend that often sends us one for the holidays. last year someone sent us a 6 or 8 piece set of little cakes, each with a different liquor... Very tasty. I would thing any gourmet type food shop might have them.

(just saw the Patchwork Frog name in another of your posts. I'm going to check them out. )


----------



## Dreamweaver

purl2diva said:


> Many years ago, Vogue had a world sweater on their cover. I made it when I was on a medical leave for six weeks. It was quite a popular pattern at the time.


I vaguely remember that and bet I still have the magazine.. That might be a fun knit...


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Ok crocheters, I need some help. I want to do the beading workshop and can't figure out what size hook I need. I looked at some conversion charts, but they did not have the .75 or .50 listed. The little crocheting I have done, I didn't pay attention to size of hook. I just grabbed one of my mom's that looked like a good one!


Tiny, tiny hook...a little steel one. I am not even sure any of mine are little enough. It needs to go through the center of the bead... I hope Purple or someone will list a site to obtain one.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Well here you go Sam! They LOVED them! Everyone one of them wore them all evening long and were trying on each others' hats. And the other beanie hats for two of the boyfriends were also liked very much. Overall success. We had such a wonderful time this evening.


Great picture... Love all the hats and smiles...


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Next question, will size 6 beads fit with worsted weight yarn or do I need size 3s?


Just my thoughts... You need bigger for worsted. I have used 6's with sport weight but I usually string my beads on the yarn. with the crochet hook method, you* might* be OK but I would get larger ones myself.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> I received Roots, the complete collection, for Christmas. We did not get it on TV back in the 70's &I have always wanted to watch it. I read the book way back when. My son & I spent part of today watching some of it. There are 25 hrs of movies in the set so it will take a while to watch it all. So far it is very good. Have any of you seen it?
> 
> Great hats Gwen, it's always nice when people like what they are given.
> 
> Dreamweaver, stick to your guns & don't let the hospital send your mom home until help can be arranged.
> 
> Hope all those in the path of the storms stay safe & warm. Not a good night for power outages.
> We again have a wind chill warning, -35C at present & wind chill -46C/-51F. Glad I can stay in.


We saw it when on TV but were just discussing that it had not been rerun in awhile. It is very good and I wouldn't mind seeing it again...

I'll be sticking by my guns. Rehab is supposed to help arrange the help she needs, but they don't know just how difficult finding a good match for mom will be..... Then again, they probably just put her in contact with the agency. I need someone there the first day... I physically can't do it and she won't use a walker once she goes home so I don't think she will be able to get around at all.... not just yet... besides, she doesn't even own a walker and won't use a cane, even for steadying her balance... I'm mostly angry that they just have not kept me in the loop or her either... I call the nurse nightly but the social worker is gone by then.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> Jeannette and Jynx,
> I ordered my Chiagoo 9" & 12" circs from Handsome Fibers.com. I love love love them. Their service is speedy and S&H is low. Look them up online. They are the Chiagoo Red and are so comfortable and easy on the hands.


I'll do that. I have wanted to try the reds myself.... So many needles... so little time......


----------



## iamsam

this is just a fyi in case you are interested --- sam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 29 november '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-218858-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227904-1.html Your

topic "knitting tea party 6 december '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-220552-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227903-1.html


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> isn't your house insulated jynx? Heidi's pipes freeze every so often but their's is an old house. it can be a pain in the butt when it happens.
> 
> sam


Actually, our house is quite well insulated (The upstairs shower is packed with yarn and batting!!!) but the pipes are all on outside walls and there is a wind tunnel between the two roof lines right were the upstairs bath is located. That is the one that broke in a bad freeze many years ago. We have since wrapped it with some insulation tape. If we leave the cabinets open or have the tap on just a trickle, we usually have no problems but we are breaking records left and right this winter and it is going to be cold tomorrow morning...


----------



## iamsam

you are probably colder than we are - it is still only 21° - and still snowing. we have maybe eight to ten inches of new snow.

my toilet froze one day last week - first time it has done that. i think Heidi has some faucets dripping tonight. their pipes freeze easily - no doubt they are on the outside also.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Actually, our house is quite well insulated (The upstairs shower is packed with yarn and batting!!!) but the pipes are all on outside walls and there is a wind tunnel between the two roof lines right were the upstairs bath is located. That is the one that broke in a bad freeze many years ago. We have since wrapped it with some insulation tape. If we leave the cabinets open or have the tap on just a trickle, we usually have no problems but we are breaking records left and right this winter and it is going to be cold tomorrow morning...


----------



## Dreamweaver

WOW... Can't believe I actually caught up. That is what happens when there is nothing new on the needles.... Off to do my one allowed puzzle and then get to bed. I did get the tree decorations off but have not disassembled the tree or packed all the cloth decorations that I don't like to store in the attic. A ladder is involved for some of it and just didn't want to drag it in.... DH did get the lights off the house... Now to get all the containers packed away again.... Never a dull moment...


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> you are probably colder than we are - it is still only 21° - and still snowing. we have maybe eight to ten inches of new snow.
> 
> my toilet froze one day last week - first time it has done that. i think Heidi has some faucets dripping tonight. their pipes freeze easily - no doubt they are on the outside also.
> 
> sam


Wish we had snow. At least then there would be something pretty to go with this winter blast. We are supposed to be 16 tonight....

I should run over and check mom's house but she only has her kitchen sink and one vanity on outside walls and her house is so hot...... I was going to turn it down, but never got around to it... Good thing.


----------



## iamsam

not sure how it got to be three in the morning already - i best hie to bed --- sam


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Good night Sam , I am heading there too as soon as I finish my emails.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> That was always my plan as well, and then God laughed....


At least I hope I have the sort of innings he had- being nearly 92 when he died, whereas mum was only 75- don't know, do you! I have started exploring the idea of moving to the South Island again, when my retirement savings fall due. The idea has gone down rather well with the family (Bronwen's family) I have a suspicion that I might otherwise be forced to use it on the rent- I will check that out on my appointment next Monday. Christchurch is not really viable post earthquake- the rents are atrocious and there is a serious housing shortage. We will continue the conversation another day!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Great picture... Love all the hats and smiles...


My thoughts too- re: Gwens photo of the family all in their hats!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> this is just a fyi in case you are interested --- sam
> 
> This is an automated notice.
> 
> Your topic "knitting tea party 29 november '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
> Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.
> 
> You can find the old topic here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-218858-1.html
> 
> And the new topic is located here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227904-1.html Your
> 
> topic "knitting tea party 6 december '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
> Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.
> 
> You can find the old topic here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-220552-1.html
> 
> And the new topic is located here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227903-1.html


I also have just received a notice from Admin re December 27th EST 2013
the opening can be found at
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-225413-1.html

if you want to post to it, still, the URL is:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227900-1.html

sorry I am unable easily to cut and paste on this silly machine!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. In the last half hour the rain has stopped and the sky has cleared, but I don't think it's the end of the rain.

Wishing you all a healthy, happy and warm week (not too warm for Australia)

I'm off to open the beading workshop and in the meantime Monday photo....


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. In the last half hour the rain has stopped and the sky has cleared, but I don't think it's the end of the rain.
> 
> Wishing you all a healthy, happy and warm week (not too warm for Australia)
> 
> I'm off to open the beading workshop and in the meantime Monday photo....


Good morning, PurpleFi!


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> I think the nicotine. I also remember being sprayed with tannic Aci do for sunburn.... Man, that hurt... And it actually tanned your hide!!!!


WOW! I'd never heard of that before! 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> You can imagine how we laughed, coming from Chicago to Texas. Then again, the streets are not prepared quickly and it really can create havoc. We learned pretty quickly that a cold summer rain on the super hot tar on the roads is a lot like driving on ice....... DH learned this when driving his boss's motorcycle home from shop on a summer Eve in his brand new suit and shirt.. Dumped it and tore his pants and shirt and knee to smithereens. We had an agreement about motorcycles at the time. I was not a happy camper..


Sometimes just enough rain to get the street wet seems to bring out all the oil on the pavement! My son wrecked his motorcycle a few years ago on Christmas Eve. He was on a country road and he didn't see a wet spot on a curve. It wasn't ice, just wet. And he'd been riding a motorcycle for 15-20 years. He was only a mile or so from home and a neighbor came by and picked him and the motorcycle up and took them home. I was hoping he'd give up riding one but nope. So Mom keeps her mouth shut!!
juneK


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Ours all have tentacles and it is the tentacles which carry the venom and inject it. Scary part is some have tentacles over 1m long and can get through even fine mesh netting that is used on some beaches.


Sounds like your area is a swimming pool area!! We always were in the river....no swimming pools out in the country. With all the pollution we found out later that was in the water, it's a wonder we survived!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Well here you go Sam! They LOVED them! Everyone one of them wore them all evening long and were trying on each others' hats. And the other beanie hats for two of the boyfriends were also liked very much. Overall success. We had such a wonderful time this evening.


They're all great...but I absolutely love the elephant hat!!
I'm not surprised they were a hit. You can bet none of their friends will have a hat like theirs!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

This came through to me from admin.

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Knitting Tea Party 20th December, 2013" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-223931-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227901-1.html

Admin


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> Sounds like your area is a swimming pool area!! We always were in the river....no swimming pools out in the country. With all the pollution we found out later that was in the water, it's a wonder we survived!!
> JuneK


Many of our northern beaches have huge fine mesh nets with floaty bars on top which are put out in stinger, season. While they generally stop the bodies, he tentacles are another matter. I will se if Imcan findmsome, pics to show you.

Found some pics and some info. Will add next message


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. In the last half hour the rain has stopped and the sky has cleared, but I don't think it's the end of the rain.
> 
> Wishing you all a healthy, happy and warm week (not too warm for Australia)
> 
> I'm off to open the beading workshop and in the meantime Monday photo....


Your garden is lovely in any weather!!
I'm sure the beading workshop will be a big hit.
JuneK


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Well here you go Sam! They LOVED them! Everyone one of them wore them all evening long and were trying on each others' hats. And the other beanie hats for two of the boyfriends were also liked very much. Overall success. We had such a wonderful time this evening.


They look fabulous, Gwen!


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> I received Roots, the complete collection, for Christmas. We did not get it on TV back in the 70's &I have always wanted to watch it. I read the book way back when. My son & I spent part of today watching some of it. There are 25 hrs of movies in the set so it will take a while to watch it all. So far it is very good. Have any of you seen it?
> 
> I remember watching it, and really enjoying it, when it was on TV originally.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Found some info on our Aussie marine stingers and a pic of the bos jellyfish and the stinger net at Townsville. Have swum here in the past.

Pic 1 - Box Jellyfish - world's deadliest breed. Toxin can kill a, child. Emergancy treatment includes flooding tentacles with vinegar so stinging cells release and straight to hospital for further treatment. This is the closest I have been to 1.

Pic 2 - Stinger net deployed at the Strand in Townsville.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Found some info on our Aussie marine stingers and a pic of the bos jellyfish and the stinger net at Townsville. Have swum here in the past.
> 
> Pic 1 - Box Jellyfish - world's deadliest breed. Toxin can kill a, child. Emergancy treatment includes flooding tentacles with vinegar so stinging cells release and straight to hospital for further treatment. This is the closest I have been to 1.
> 
> Pic 2 - Stinger net deployed at the Strand in Townsville.


we occasionally get tropical jellyfish washing ashore here- depending on what the tides have been doing. Good to know that vinegar is still the essential first aid!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a very very wet Great Bend. Lots of wind and rain, currently 7.7C/46F at 07:25. It has been raining all night the snow is melting. The weather report says we will be down to -7.7C/ 18F by 7 pm with snow. 

Sorry I have missed a day or two but have been under the weather. I will try to catch up. 

This mornings coffee. A neat idea to up cycle your old jumpers/sweaters. 

Sending healing energy and hugs to all.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> we occasionally get tropical jellyfish washing ashore here- depending on what the tides have been doing. Good to know that vinegar is still the essential first aid!


All this talk of stingers brought back memories. As a child, I spent a fair amount of time in he care of maternal grandparents. They would take us to nearby beaches where we would walk along looking for shells. Picyure this - young pre teens on firmly packed sand in bare feet followed by elderly lady in flowing dress and court shoes. Nana had the greatest fun stomping on the blue bottle jellyfish. Other places called them Portuguese Man of War. Mind you, not as deadly as the box jellyfish.


----------



## busyworkerbee

This mornings coffee. A neat idea to up cycle your old jumpers/sweaters.

Sending healing energy and hugs to all.[/quote]

What a lovely idea, even the filling can be recycled.


----------



## RookieRetiree

DH was born in the basement of a 3-flat in the northside of the city (near Talcott). His Grandma and Grandpa owned the 3-flat. Grandma helped my MIL with the 3 boys while FIL worked as a pie delivery man for Lloyd Harris pies. He left at 3 a.m. and got home at 2 p.m. each day....so quite a chore to keep 3 kids quiet so he could sleep. They moved to Des Plaines suburbs and MIL & FIL continued to live there until they passed away. Grandma stayed in the 3-flat even after Grandpa passed away. MIL finially got her to move into an apartment nearby in DesPlaines when Grandma was in her 90's. She lived until 104. Those 3 flats are quite a Chicago tradition.



Dreamweaver said:


> We also saw a show on shipping container homes. Here in the States, they are quite inexpensive,,, $3,000 per unit, delivered... They combine them in various shapes and add lots of windows. Really rather interesting....
> 
> When we were expecting our first child, we lived in the basement apartment of a three flat. The two older couples upstairs paid me for sewing and the like. Neither had children so they were very sorry to see us move out after the baby was born.... It took us a little longer to get into a house... We did rent a Frank Lloyd Wright carriage house... until they found out we had a little one. We were not allowed to move in...... Hated that.... but we ended up in a freat apartment building in Oak Park, now extremely expensive condos....


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very very wet Great Bend. up.
> 
> This mornings coffee. A neat idea to up cycle your old jumpers/sweaters.
> 
> Sending healing energy and hugs to all.


Good to see you on, Caren. Have been and still am worried about you. Have you been sick all this time? Sorry to hear about that and hope you are feeling better soon.

Love the idea of the pet bed and love the coffee. Time to go get some. It's already -17 degrees here and still dropping - we got another 3-4" of snow yesterday, but it's not snowing now. Just very very cold. Everything is shut down including schools and everyone is staying inside.

Stay safe & warm.


----------



## busyworkerbee

As it is almost midnight, I am going to bed. Good night.


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Found some info on our Aussie marine stingers and a pic of the bos jellyfish and the stinger net at Townsville. Have swum here in the past.
> 
> Pic 1 - Box Jellyfish - world's deadliest breed. Toxin can kill a, child. Emergancy treatment includes flooding tentacles with vinegar so stinging cells release and straight to hospital for further treatment. This is the closest I have been to 1.
> 
> Pic 2 - Stinger net deployed at the Strand in Townsville.


I guess our waters don't get warm enough for those deadly jellyfish. Ours make you very uncomfortable with the stinging sensation but not dangerous.
JuneK


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very very wet Great Bend. Lots of wind and rain, currently 7.7C/46F at 07:25. It has been raining all night the snow is melting. The weather report says we will be down to -7.7C/ 18F by 7 pm with snow.
> 
> Sorry I have missed a day or two but have been under the weather. I will try to catch up.
> 
> This mornings coffee. A neat idea to up cycle your old jumpers/sweaters.
> 
> Sending healing energy and hugs to all.


Hope you feel much better soon, Caren, we missed you. Love the idea of an old jumper made into a pet bed and have passed this on. {{{hugs for health}}}


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very very wet Great Bend. Lots of wind and rain, currently 7.7C/46F at 07:25. It has been raining all night the snow is melting. The weather report says we will be down to -7.7C/ 18F by 7 pm with snow.
> 
> Sorry I have missed a day or two but have been under the weather. I will try to catch up.
> 
> This mornings coffee. A neat idea to up cycle your old jumpers/sweaters.
> 
> Sending healing energy and hugs to all.


So glad you feel up to posting. But take care of yourself. We understand when you don't feel well.
And sending that healing energy and hugs back to you a hundred-fold.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> What a lovely idea, even the filling can be recycled.


I thought so too, I have several old pillows and sweaters that I might make a couple up for a friend of mine.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you on, Caren. Have been and still am worried about you. Have you been sick all this time? Sorry to hear about that and hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Love the idea of the pet bed and love the coffee. Time to go get some. It's already -17 degrees here and still dropping - we got another 3-4" of snow yesterday, but it's not snowing now. Just very very cold. Everything is shut down including schools and everyone is staying inside.
> 
> Stay safe & warm.


Yes, I just let myself get run down one thing led to another. I am feeling better just very tired. 
The temps here are dropping quickly,not as low as you have. School is still in as of now waiting on the call saying they are closing though.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Well here you go Sam! They LOVED them! Everyone one of them wore them all evening long and were trying on each others' hats. And the other beanie hats for two of the boyfriends were also liked very much. Overall success. We had such a wonderful time this evening.


 :lol: great, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Hope you feel much better soon, Caren, we missed you. Love the idea of an old jumper made into a pet bed and have passed this on. {{{hugs for health}}}


Thank you, I am behaving and staying inside for the most part. I missed everyone too. I just couldn't seem to stay awake. My ipad has been signed in, but nobody has been home :-D :-D 
Between mitts and pet beds I will not have any unwanted jumpers. The mitts have all gone to good homes. next I would like to try making slippers from some of the jumpers. Thanks for the hugs and hugs back to you.


----------



## martina

Good afternoon from a cold wet and very windy Plymouth, Devon. Sitting by the fire, reading all the news and trying to motivate myself to get moving and do something. Fortunately I don't need to go out as the wind would probably bow me over, it is so strong. Roll on summer! Stay safe all.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> So glad you feel up to posting. But take care of yourself. We understand when you don't feel well.
> And sending that healing energy and hugs back to you a hundred-fold.
> JuneK


I miss everyone thought I'd best get the coffee served while I was awake this time. Have been awake longer today than in the past two days.


----------



## EJS

Hello all, Just finished my coffee and cereal. Cold morning her at 9F. Not sure the reasoning but school has been cancelled instead of 2 hour delay. SIL took DD in to work and said the roads were not really icy at 6:30 a.m. 

To add to the jellyfish stories....I remember as a 7 year old my sister Tina stepping on one while walking on the beach in California. It freaked her out so much that she picked it up and threw it into the ocean. That in turn freaked Mom enough to give her a really good checking over. I, being a couple years younger, couldn't figure out what the fuss was all about....Oh the innocence of childhood.

Gwen, the hats are amazing! 
Caren, good to hear from you. Hope you are feeling much better soon.

Guess I should finish up on the computer and get back to the baby blanket I have been avoiding this weekend.

Hugs to all


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Good afternoon from a cold wet and very windy Plymouth, Devon. Sitting by the fire, reading all the news and trying to motivate myself to get moving and do something. Fortunately I don't need to go out as the wind would probably bow me over, it is so strong. Roll on summer! Stay safe all.


Good to know you are OK, glad you are staying in and warm. Reading the news for over there it is not the most pleasant. I'm glad the wind isn't quite so bad here. The snow has started again earlier than predicted but, much better than the rain.


----------



## martina

NanaCaren said:


> Good to know you are OK, glad you are staying in and warm. Reading the news for over there it is not the most pleasant. I'm glad the wind isn't quite so bad here. The snow has started again earlier than predicted but, much better than the rain.


Sorry you haven't been well. Take care in the snow and get plenty of rest as you obviously need it.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. In the last half hour the rain has stopped and the sky has cleared, but I don't think it's the end of the rain.
> 
> Wishing you all a healthy, happy and warm week (not too warm for Australia)
> 
> I'm off to open the beading workshop and in the meantime Monday photo....


Awesome  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very very wet Great Bend. Lots of wind and rain, currently 7.7C/46F at 07:25. It has been raining all night the snow is melting. The weather report says we will be down to -7.7C/ 18F by 7 pm with snow.
> 
> Sorry I have missed a day or two but have been under the weather. I will try to catch up.
> 
> This mornings coffee. A neat idea to up cycle your old jumpers/sweaters.
> 
> Sending healing energy and hugs to all.


Have my coffee, lovely cup, and what a great idea, my cat would love that.  
Glad you are feeling better, missed you.


----------



## Designer1234

Wow! I just came here from Purple's workshop -We are threading our beads -- still room for lots more people -- and it is great to see so many of our group joining us. We have over 80 signed up.

Caren I am glad you posted - we were starting to worry about you. 

Back to the workshop - I am still threading beads! This is going to really help a lot of us finish up our projects with beading- Talk to you all later.


----------



## Cashmeregma

January 6th already. So windy last night and a door was banging so got up to investigate and couldn't get back to sleep. The door from the garage wasn't locked and it was opening and closing and brrrrrr, good thing I woke up and locked it so the cold air wasn't coming in. This changing weather is playing havoc and I couldn't knit yesterday. Spent the day massaging my arm and wrist and aspirin with heat and cold alternating. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo. 

I'm all ready to go shopping with my son and for lunch but got a call and I can finally get my infected tooth fixed. Been on antibiotics for weeks and asked if I could be put on the cancellation list as it will be about 7 weeks and I hate having the infection and so much antibiotics. Had to cancel with son but we already rescheduled and today I hope to get this all cleared up. I can tell it has affected my health too. I didn't want a root canal, but what can you do. So much less money than an implant.

EJS, how wonderful to see a photo of you and your DH.

Hope all of you who have been sick are recovering. Pray for all my KTP friends and your loved ones too.


----------



## ptofValerie

Pup lover said:


> The scenery is beautiful how wonderful to have them filming that close. Do you ever get to see them? The story line is wonderful and very interesting, puts a new light on history for me. I never enjoyed history in school, shows like that and Vikings (which I know are not truly accurate) at leart help me be interested in some of it. DH loves history and is able to let me know whats
> 
> I've never seen any of the filming but a neighbour was an extra in series 1. A friend of one of the hair stylists in the salon I use has been on the location shots doing hair. It must be great fun. I know the area quite well. I hear that the locations in the uplands are some of the worst-kept secrets in the country! I love historical dramas and I don't get irritated by the inaccuracies. The programmes are, after all, for entertainment and not academic peer-review!


----------



## pacer

EJS...I have a younger sister who we called Tina as she was growing up. Now she goes by Kris. 

Gwen...Hats are awesome and so happy they were well received. I bet your home was filled with a lot of noise and excitement as each opened their gifts from you. I love the elephant and the mouse hats, but all are awesome.

Caren...neat idea for pet beds. I will have to pass that on to a friend. Glad to have you back, but continue to rest as well.

The snowstorm was so bad that work was cancelled for today. That has only happened twice in a decade so it is pretty bad here. I hope to get outside in a little while to clear off the current snow on the vehicles and at least run them for a bit to warm them up. Not sure if DH has to work tonight. More bad weather is expected throughout the day and night. I have plenty of food and beverages in the house and lots of warm clothes. I could take my stash and cover up with that as well if I wanted warmth! I will need to run our water periodically to keep pipes from freezing as well.


----------



## pacer

Angora1 said:


> January 6th already. So windy last night and a door was banging so got up to investigate and couldn't get back to sleep. The door from the garage wasn't locked and it was opening and closing and brrrrrr, good thing I woke up and locked it so the cold air wasn't coming in. This changing weather is playing havoc and I couldn't knit yesterday. Spent the day massaging my arm and wrist and aspirin with heat and cold alternating. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> I'm all ready to go shopping with my son and for lunch but got a call and I can finally get my infected tooth fixed. Been on antibiotics for weeks and asked if I could be put on the cancellation list as it will be about 7 weeks and I hate having the infection and so much antibiotics. Had to cancel with son but we already rescheduled and today I hope to get this all cleared up. I can tell it has affected my health too. I didn't want a root canal, but what can you do. So much less money than an implant.
> 
> EJS, how wonderful to see a photo of you and your DH.
> 
> Hope all of you who have been sick are recovering. Pray for all my KTP friends and your loved ones too.


I love your capelet as it is. Beautiful work. You continue to get better at each new project that you tackle. Love your new hairdo as well. I know you won't feel well most of the day after you get your dental work done, but then you probably haven't felt well for quite some time so here's hoping for a better new year for you.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Sorry you haven't been well. Take care in the snow and get plenty of rest as you obviously need it.


Thank you, I am getting plenty of rest the body is making sure of it. Even if I'd rather not.


----------



## Bonnie7591

DaylilyDawn said:


> Bonnie7591,
> I watched Roots when it was on TV, It was a great mini series. Jame Earl Jones played in it as Alex Haley.


In this box is the original series plus another that continues the series up to present day & another 2 hr one called the gift, it says a heart-warming Christmas story. So far just watched the original.will let you know if the rest is good


----------



## NanaCaren

EJS said:


> Hello all, Just finished my coffee and cereal. Cold morning her at 9F. Not sure the reasoning but school has been cancelled instead of 2 hour delay. SIL took DD in to work and said the roads were not really icy at 6:30 a.m.
> 
> To add to the jellyfish stories....I remember as a 7 year old my sister Tina stepping on one while walking on the beach in California. It freaked her out so much that she picked it up and threw it into the ocean. That in turn freaked Mom enough to give her a really good checking over. I, being a couple years younger, couldn't figure out what the fuss was all about....Oh the innocence of childhood.
> 
> Gwen, the hats are amazing!
> Caren, good to hear from you. Hope you are feeling much better soon.
> 
> Guess I should finish up on the computer and get back to the baby blanket I have been avoiding this weekend.
> 
> Hugs to all


Thanks, I am so ready to be better. A tad windy her at the moment, a short video.


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> January 6th already. So windy last night and a door was banging so got up to investigate and couldn't get back to sleep. The door from the garage wasn't locked and it was opening and closing and brrrrrr, good thing I woke up and locked it so the cold air wasn't coming in. This changing weather is playing havoc and I couldn't knit yesterday. Spent the day massaging my arm and wrist and aspirin with heat and cold alternating. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> I'm all ready to go shopping with my son and for lunch but got a call and I can finally get my infected tooth fixed. Been on antibiotics for weeks and asked if I could be put on the cancellation list as it will be about 7 weeks and I hate having the infection and so much antibiotics. Had to cancel with son but we already rescheduled and today I hope to get this all cleared up. I can tell it has affected my health too. I didn't want a root canal, but what can you do. So much less money than an implant.
> 
> EJS, how wonderful to see a photo of you and your DH.
> 
> Hope all of you who have been sick are recovering. Pray for all my KTP friends and your loved ones too.


Beautiful capelet on a beautiful lady! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Have my coffee, lovely cup, and what a great idea, my cat would love that.
> Glad you are feeling better, missed you.


At the very least I am more awake today then I have been. Missed my KTP family.


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> Wow! I just came here from Purple's workshop -We are threading our beads -- still room for lots more people -- and it is great to see so many of our group joining us. We have over 80 signed up.
> 
> Caren I am glad you posted - we were starting to worry about you.
> 
> Back to the workshop - I am still threading beads! This is going to really help a lot of us finish up our projects with beading- Talk to you all later.


I will be over to check out the workshop. might not get started today but plan on doing it.


----------



## purl2diva

Angora,

I love the new hairdo and capelet-beautiful. I hope your dentist appointment goes well. That's a long time to be dealing with a bad tooth.


----------



## Gweniepooh

beautiful....one of the best


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. In the last half hour the rain has stopped and the sky has cleared, but I don't think it's the end of the rain.
> 
> Wishing you all a healthy, happy and warm week (not too warm for Australia)
> 
> I'm off to open the beading workshop and in the meantime Monday photo....


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOVE the recycle ideas particularly the dog bed! I need to make a new small one too. Will go dig for old jumper/sweater/sweatshirts.
Hope you are feeling better. You are warmer than we are. Sitting at 30F right now; was at 9F earlier.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very very wet Great Bend. Lots of wind and rain, currently 7.7C/46F at 07:25. It has been raining all night the snow is melting. The weather report says we will be down to -7.7C/ 18F by 7 pm with snow.
> 
> Sorry I have missed a day or two but have been under the weather. I will try to catch up.
> 
> This mornings coffee. A neat idea to up cycle your old jumpers/sweaters.
> 
> Sending healing energy and hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Daralene - you look as gorgeous as ever and love the capelet!! We've been missing you and your posts.

Gwen - love the hats. Looks like you had a good time. Hope you have warmer weather there than what we have. DD#1 is stuck there in Atlanta airport area until she can get a flight back out to St. Louis and then drive home to Springfield. It's -45 degrees with windchill so very very cold around here.


----------



## Gweniepooh

The capelet is amazing and YOU are BEAUTIFUL!!!! Love the new hairdo. 


Angora1 said:


> January 6th already. So windy last night and a door was banging so got up to investigate and couldn't get back to sleep. The door from the garage wasn't locked and it was opening and closing and brrrrrr, good thing I woke up and locked it so the cold air wasn't coming in. This changing weather is playing havoc and I couldn't knit yesterday. Spent the day massaging my arm and wrist and aspirin with heat and cold alternating. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> I'm all ready to go shopping with my son and for lunch but got a call and I can finally get my infected tooth fixed. Been on antibiotics for weeks and asked if I could be put on the cancellation list as it will be about 7 weeks and I hate having the infection and so much antibiotics. Had to cancel with son but we already rescheduled and today I hope to get this all cleared up. I can tell it has affected my health too. I didn't want a root canal, but what can you do. So much less money than an implant.
> 
> EJS, how wonderful to see a photo of you and your DH.
> 
> Hope all of you who have been sick are recovering. Pray for all my KTP friends and your loved ones too.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Actually, our house is quite well insulated (The upstairs shower is packed with yarn and batting!!!) but the pipes are all on outside walls and there is a wind tunnel between the two roof lines right were the upstairs bath is located. That is the one that broke in a bad freeze many years ago. We have since wrapped it with some insulation tape. If we leave the cabinets open or have the tap on just a trickle, we usually have no problems but we are breaking records left and right this winter and it is going to be cold tomorrow morning...


I'm not sure if you could get to the pipes but here there is something called heat tape( I think that's what it's called) that my husband has wraped around pipes in our pump house & plugs in when it gets very cold. Maybe that would work for you?


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> not sure how it got to be three in the morning already - i best hie to bed --- sam


What happened to " to bed before midnight"?


----------



## Gweniepooh

How long does DD expect to be in Atlanta? She is welcome to come to Athens via the shuttle service and stay here. I'd offer to go pick her up but I desperately need new tires and just don't want to chance a 70 mile trip.


RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene - you look as gorgeous as ever and love the cepelet!! We've been missing you and your posts.
> 
> Gwen - love the hats. Looks like you had a good time. Hope you have warmer weather there than what we have. DD#1 is stuck there in Atlanta airport area until she can get a flight back out to St. Louis and then drive home to Springfield. It's -45 degrees with windchill so very very cold around here.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I got this in an email today and thought specifically of BobGlory but also thought others of you might want a challenge. It is free with the code heart entered when you attempt to purchase it it. Not up to doing it myself yet but did get it for future purposes.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carved-heart-socks


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> All this talk of stingers brought back memories. As a child, I spent a fair amount of time in he care of maternal grandparents. They would take us to nearby beaches where we would walk along looking for shells. Picyure this - young pre teens on firmly packed sand in bare feet followed by elderly lady in flowing dress and court shoes. Nana had the greatest fun stomping on the blue bottle jellyfish. Other places called them Portuguese Man of War. Mind you, not as deadly as the box jellyfish.


this creates rather a vivid picture for me! I definitely have encountered the Portuguese Man 'o War, don't recall where or how though- Have a feeling we saw some bobbing along from onboard ship.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's so sweet of you....she has some people she knows in the area and her former college room-mate is also somewhere near there. She's a very resourceful girl and I figure she's found some great places to eat in Atlanta and seen a couple of movies she wanted to catch up on. She'll be there until tomorrow for sure and then it's all up for grabs until the planes start flying again. She's a teacher and school has been cancelled so she's not missing any work. Better stuck there where it's a bit warmer.



Gweniepooh said:


> How long does DD expect to be in Atlanta? She is welcome to come to Athens via the shuttle service and stay here. I'd offer to go pick her up but I desperately need new tires and just don't want to chance a 70 mile trip.


----------



## ChrisEl

Angora1 said:


> Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> Such beautiful work and a lovely color for you. Your hair stylist does very a nice job...style and cut look great.


----------



## ChrisEl

NanaCaren said:


> Sorry I have missed a day or two but have been under the weather. I will try to catch up.
> 
> This mornings coffee. A neat idea to up cycle your old jumpers/sweaters.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better. Sometimes rest is the best cure.
> Thank you for the pet bed idea---I have an existing small bed our dog is very attached to but which could use a makeover. This would be fun to try. The wind is howling here too and the temperature is supposed to drop to record lows tonight and tomorrow. We were supposed to have a roofer here today to fix a vent/shingle issue...the company just called and said they have moved the appointment to the end of this week when the weather is supposed to improve. I am glad...I don't want to worry about anyone up there in high wind or bitter cold.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> January 6th already. So windy last night and a door was banging so got up to investigate and couldn't get back to sleep. The door from the garage wasn't locked and it was opening and closing and brrrrrr, good thing I woke up and locked it so the cold air wasn't coming in. This changing weather is playing havoc and I couldn't knit yesterday. Spent the day massaging my arm and wrist and aspirin with heat and cold alternating. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> I'm all ready to go shopping with my son and for lunch but got a call and I can finally get my infected tooth fixed. Been on antibiotics for weeks and asked if I could be put on the cancellation list as it will be about 7 weeks and I hate having the infection and so much antibiotics. Had to cancel with son but we already rescheduled and today I hope to get this all cleared up. I can tell it has affected my health too. I didn't want a root canal, but what can you do. So much less money than an implant.
> 
> EJS, how wonderful to see a photo of you and your DH.
> 
> Hope all of you who have been sick are recovering. Pray for all my KTP friends and your loved ones too.


Now that is awesome, one day I will be able to make one, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> January 6th already. So windy last night and a door was banging so got up to investigate and couldn't get back to sleep. The door from the garage wasn't locked and it was opening and closing and brrrrrr, good thing I woke up and locked it so the cold air wasn't coming in. This changing weather is playing havoc and I couldn't knit yesterday. Spent the day massaging my arm and wrist and aspirin with heat and cold alternating. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> I'm all ready to go shopping with my son and for lunch but got a call and I can finally get my infected tooth fixed. Been on antibiotics for weeks and asked if I could be put on the cancellation list as it will be about 7 weeks and I hate having the infection and so much antibiotics. Had to cancel with son but we already rescheduled and today I hope to get this all cleared up. I can tell it has affected my health too. I didn't want a root canal, but what can you do. So much less money than an implant.
> 
> EJS, how wonderful to see a photo of you and your DH.
> 
> Hope all of you who have been sick are recovering. Pray for all my KTP friends and your loved ones too.


The cape is going to be beautiful....Thanks for the picture. It's so nice to put a lovely face to a name!
Hope the arm is better...it's so frustrating when something like that prevents knitting when you really want to finish something.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## nittergma

Daralane, Your caplet its pretty and such a beautiful color. I like your hair too, it looks like a nice cut! I have to get mine trimmed for sure it gets in my eyes and drives me crazy and it's too fine to stay in clips and hair bands.

Caren, I'm glad your feeling better I did hope you weren't out of power or having trouble with your animals. I've heard the worst of it hit you area. We had rain last night until about midnight then I heard the sleet start. This morning it's 10 degrees, windy and snowy.

I'm reading backwards to catch up. I've been out this morning and now I'm staying in and feeding the fire!!


----------



## nittergma

Julie, when we were in Florida last Winter we saw the whole beach edge lined up with dead ones! I don't know what happened but it was strange. They are the most beautiful color though.


Lurker 2 said:


> this creates rather a vivid picture for me! I definitely have encountered the Portuguese Man 'o War, don't recall where or how though- Have a feeling we saw some bobbing along from onboard ship.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Good afternoon from a cold wet and very windy Plymouth, Devon. Sitting by the fire, reading all the news and trying to motivate myself to get moving and do something. Fortunately I don't need to go out as the wind would probably bow me over, it is so strong. Roll on summer! Stay safe all.


Now I can picture the coastline that you were following on your train trip- we took a very quick trip in the summer of 1955, to Devonshire, to see my Aunty Joan, in Dorchester, and my dad being my dad, we took in Cornwall as well, having first stayed with my Uncle in Worthing, before travelling north to Manchester and Wales- I would have been just nine, and obviously my memories are rather vague now, because we traveled so far so quickly to places my mother HAD to see before leaving for New Zealand. I know we went to see a friend in Tarrant Keyneston (?sp) who was a well known breeder of corgis. The new puppy turned up later that year. 
Glad you can stay inside! It is going to be a better day here for outside work- the temperatures won't be so high, and we are supposed to be getting some rain.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The scenery is beautiful how wonderful to have them filming that close. Do you ever get to see them? The story line is wonderful and very interesting, puts a new light on history for me. I never enjoyed history in school, shows like that and Vikings (which I know are not truly accurate) at leart help me be interested in some of it. DH loves history and is able to let me know whats
> 
> I've never seen any of the filming but a neighbour was an extra in series 1. A friend of one of the hair stylists in the salon I use has been on the location shots doing hair. It must be great fun. I know the area quite well. I hear that the locations in the uplands are some of the worst-kept secrets in the country! I love historical dramas and I don't get irritated by the inaccuracies. The programmes are, after all, for entertainment and not academic peer-review!
> 
> 
> 
> Good on you Valerie! I have enjoyed reading historical novels at times but not too keen on the more salacious ones wish my eyes allowed more reading- not sure what the problem is- I like the computer screen where I can adjust upwards and follow the line I am reading more easily. The selection of large print books is a bit limited!
> Maybe I could do with a larger magnifying glass?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> I love your capelet as it is. Beautiful work. You continue to get better at each new project that you tackle. Love your new hairdo as well. I know you won't feel well most of the day after you get your dental work done, but then you probably haven't felt well for quite some time so here's hoping for a better new year for you.


seconding this thought for Angora!


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> January 6th already. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> Love capelet, hairdo and model. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Gwennie, forgot to say all those hats are brilliant. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Julie, when we were in Florida last Winter we saw the whole beach edge lined up with dead ones! I don't know what happened but it was strange. They are the most beautiful color though.


I definitely recall the colour- it is quite stunning!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks, I am so ready to be better. A tad windy her at the moment, a short video.


Wendy but beautiful, just set and look out.  please rest and get better.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> I got this in an email today and thought specifically of BobGlory but also thought others of you might want a challenge. It is free with the code heart entered when you attempt to purchase it it. Not up to doing it myself yet but did get it for future purposes.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carved-heart-socks


Beautiful my desire to to do that pattern one day :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> January 6th already. So windy last night and a door was banging so got up to investigate and couldn't get back to sleep. The door from the garage wasn't locked and it was opening and closing and brrrrrr, good thing I woke up and locked it so the cold air wasn't coming in. This changing weather is playing havoc and I couldn't knit yesterday. Spent the day massaging my arm and wrist and aspirin with heat and cold alternating. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> I'm all ready to go shopping with my son and for lunch but got a call and I can finally get my infected tooth fixed. Been on antibiotics for weeks and asked if I could be put on the cancellation list as it will be about 7 weeks and I hate having the infection and so much antibiotics. Had to cancel with son but we already rescheduled and today I hope to get this all cleared up. I can tell it has affected my health too. I didn't want a root canal, but what can you do. So much less money than an implant.
> 
> EJS, how wonderful to see a photo of you and your DH.
> 
> Hope all of you who have been sick are recovering. Pray for all my KTP friends and your loved ones too.


Absolutely love the caplet, what a brilliant job :thumbup: :thumbup: Please take care, this weather is not very fun at all. We have dropped 10 degrees since I first posted this morning. 
YIPPIE!!!!! on getting your tooth taken care of sooner than later.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Good on you Valerie! I have enjoyed reading historical novels at times but not too keen on the more salacious ones wish my eyes allowed more reading- not sure what the problem is- I like the computer screen where I can adjust upwards and follow the line I am reading more easily. The selection of large print books is a bit limited!
> Maybe I could do with a larger magnifying glass?


If you can possibly afford it then I am sure a Kindle would be great for you as you can adjust the print size, font and spacing on them. My late Mum said that large print books were limited and also very heavy. She would have loved a Kindle .


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> January 6th already. So windy last night and a door was banging so got up to investigate and couldn't get back to sleep. The door from the garage wasn't locked and it was opening and closing and brrrrrr, good thing I woke up and locked it so the cold air wasn't coming in. This changing weather is playing havoc and I couldn't knit yesterday. Spent the day massaging my arm and wrist and aspirin with heat and cold alternating. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> I'm all ready to go shopping with my son and for lunch but got a call and I can finally get my infected tooth fixed. Been on antibiotics for weeks and asked if I could be put on the cancellation list as it will be about 7 weeks and I hate having the infection and so much antibiotics. Had to cancel with son but we already rescheduled and today I hope to get this all cleared up. I can tell it has affected my health too. I didn't want a root canal, but what can you do. So much less money than an implant.
> 
> EJS, how wonderful to see a photo of you and your DH.
> 
> Hope all of you who have been sick are recovering. Pray for all my KTP friends and your loved ones too.


Great job on the caplet! Love your hair looks very nice


----------



## Pup lover

ptofValerie said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The scenery is beautiful how wonderful to have them filming that close. Do you ever get to see them? The story line is wonderful and very interesting, puts a new light on history for me. I never enjoyed history in school, shows like that and Vikings (which I know are not truly accurate) at leart help me be interested in some of it. DH loves history and is able to let me know whats
> 
> I've never seen any of the filming but a neighbour was an extra in series 1. A friend of one of the hair stylists in the salon I use has been on the location shots doing hair. It must be great fun. I know the area quite well. I hear that the locations in the uplands are some of the worst-kept secrets in the country! I love historical dramas and I don't get irritated by the inaccuracies. The programmes are, after all, for entertainment and not academic peer-review!
> 
> 
> 
> I dont mind the inaccuracies either, DH just wants me to know what they are, sometimes he gets irritated with them sometimes not depends on the show.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> If you can possibly afford it then I am sure a Kindle would be great for you as you can adjust the print size, font and spacing on them. My late Mum said that large print books were limited and also very heavy. She would have loved a Kindle .


I have been thinking that would be a good idea- but the first thing I am looking at affording, after Ringo's vaccinations- is my big decision I have taken to move to the South Island again. It is going to take a lot of organisation- not the least finding somewhere that will allow me to have Ringo- but I have made my decision in principle- now I just have to find the way to make it work. At the very earliest it will not be before the end of July. But Bronwen and family are positive about the idea- Peter actually suggested Timaru- which is a nice size of town- has hills- which I prefer- and has not been so drastically affected by the earthquakes. I love the idea of relocating to Kaikoura- but as the town is so very small it may well not be such a good choice long term. Timaru is also on the coast.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been thinking that would be a good idea- but the first thing I am looking at affording, after Ringo's vaccinations- is my big decision I have taken to move to the South Island again. It is going to take a lot of organisation- not the least finding somewhere that will allow me to have Ringo- but I have made my decision in principle- now I just have to find the way to make it work. At the very earliest it will not be before the end of July. But Bronwen and family are positive about the idea- Peter actually suggested Timaru- which is a nice size of town- has hills- which I prefer- and has not been so drastically affected by the earthquakes. I love the idea of relocating to Kaikoura- but as the town is so very small it may well not be such a good choice long term. Timaru is also on the coast.


Sounds like a good plan. Being nearer family is why I am moving. Let's keep our fingers crossed for each other that all goes well. Naturally a Kindle comes down the list from that, but if anyone wants to get you a present you could ask for money or vouchers for that.


----------



## Pup lover

Work cancelled here also still very windy, our temp is -11f with a wind chill of -41f. We will see how things are tomorrow. No garbage pick up most of the town is shut down. DH has been working on shoveling out the drive, decided he would just buy a snow blower as we have a very large circle drive so a wonderful friend with a truck came and got him to go get one that way we can get out if need to. 

Angora glad your getting in to the dentist, please be very careful.

Caren rest as much as you need, so you dont end up worse. 

Working on various wips trying not to start anything new and trying to stay warm got dome pictures of snow drifts and the dogs will post later.

Prayers n hugs


----------



## EJS

Angora1 said:


> January 6th already. So windy last night and a door was banging so got up to investigate and couldn't get back to sleep. The door from the garage wasn't locked and it was opening and closing and brrrrrr, good thing I woke up and locked it so the cold air wasn't coming in. This changing weather is playing havoc and I couldn't knit yesterday. Spent the day massaging my arm and wrist and aspirin with heat and cold alternating. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> I'm all ready to go shopping with my son and for lunch but got a call and I can finally get my infected tooth fixed. Been on antibiotics for weeks and asked if I could be put on the cancellation list as it will be about 7 weeks and I hate having the infection and so much antibiotics. Had to cancel with son but we already rescheduled and today I hope to get this all cleared up. I can tell it has affected my health too. I didn't want a root canal, but what can you do. So much less money than an implant.
> 
> EJS, how wonderful to see a photo of you and your DH.
> 
> Hope all of you who have been sick are recovering. Pray for all my KTP friends and your loved ones too.


The capelet and hair are beautiful.
Glad you are getting the tooth taken care of. My DH needs to see the dentist but he uses VA services and has to see his PCP first and have a referral to the dentist. He can't get an appointment until Feb or March. Not enough docs around here for the number of vets in the area.
I am in a quandry as to what to do with my hair. I liked it short but also enjoy it long. Right now I look like I have a poof on my head. Georgia loves to play with it though so not all bad~~LOL
The pic of me and DH was taken in Arizona in October of 2012. We don't get photos together very often


----------



## EJS

Pup lover said:


> DH has been working on shoveling out the drive, decided he would just buy a snow blower as we have a very large circle drive so a wonderful friend with a truck came and got him to go get one that way we can get out if need to.
> Prayers n hugs


I hope your DH can find a snow blower. My DD went out looking for one yesterday as the one they had finally conked out on them. There were none to be found.
I heard she is off work today as all the roads are closed. I hate the weather is that bad but so happy she gets to stay home and be warm and safe.


----------



## EJS

pacer said:


> EJS...I have a younger sister who we called Tina as she was growing up. Now she goes by Kris.


My sister is Tina Marie. I just love the name.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Being nearer family is why I am moving. Let's keep our fingers crossed for each other that all goes well. Naturally a Kindle comes down the list from that, but if anyone wants to get you a present you could ask for money or vouchers for that.


I had thought of suggesting to Bronwen, the idea, in case she wants a change from getting me things for my beading! 
Certainly will keep fingers and toes crossed for you! And the wish that spring will bring the buyer you need!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo. 

I love your new do. The capelet is soooo pretty and so is the lady modeling it.

Good luck with the tooth.

Trisha


----------



## machriste

It's just plain cold here!!! Thermostat set at 90; room temp at 65. It sure feels a lot colder than 65 feels in May! Time for a cup of hot tea, I think. I'll maybe just hold the cup. The last I heard it was minus 21 F. air temp outside. Wind takes it down to about minus 45. Not going ANYWHERE today!!


----------



## purl2diva

Temp of minus 12with windchill of -35. Schools are closed and the appointment I had was cancelled so I can stay inside all day.

Like Puplover, I hope to finish some UFOs.

We just bought our tickets for AZ. Can't wait.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE the recycle ideas particularly the dog bed! I need to make a new small one too. Will go dig for old jumper/sweater/sweatshirts.
> Hope you are feeling better. You are warmer than we are. Sitting at 30F right now; was at 9F earlier.


We are down to -2.7c/27f at 12:36, wind has picked back up and snow is falling. Schools have all been sent home, I am happy. Now don't have to worry about their safety later in the day.


----------



## sassafras123

Angora, love the capelet and the blue is a lovely color. You look so pretty. I am afraid I have thought you were your mom all this time, with silver hair. Also confused, is your given name Daralene? 
Did my half hour of Zumba and fixed beef and veggies for crock pot stew. Love crock pot meals as energy gets low in afternoon.
Last night we had chicken curry. Leftover chicken, nuked Brown rice, Trader Joe's green curry sauce, flaked crock utility, canned fried onion flakes heated in oven. Easy peasey.


----------



## angelam

Bonnie7591 said:


> I received Roots, the complete collection, for Christmas. We did not get it on TV back in the 70's &I have always wanted to watch it. I read the book way back when. My son & I spent part of today watching some of it. There are 25 hrs of movies in the set so it will take a while to watch it all. So far it is very good. Have any of you seen it?
> 
> Great hats Gwen, it's always nice when people like what they are given.
> 
> Dreamweaver, stick to your guns & don't let the hospital send your mom home until help can be arranged.
> 
> Hope all those in the path of the storms stay safe & warm. Not a good night for power outages.
> We again have a wind chill warning, -35C at present & wind chill -46C/-51F. Glad I can stay in.


You'll love Roots, Bonnie. I remember being hooked on it back in the 70s. Wouldn't mind seeing it again!


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Well here you go Sam! They LOVED them! Everyone one of them wore them all evening long and were trying on each others' hats. And the other beanie hats for two of the boyfriends were also liked very much. Overall success. We had such a wonderful time this evening.


What a great bunch. You can see they all enjoy wearing their hats! Great job Gwenie!


----------



## Pup lover

some pictures


----------



## TNS

ptofValerie said:


> A quiet word in your ear, Sam. Guinness is Irish, made in Dublin, initially in the 18th century and a good source of vitamins too! Please come over and we'll enjoy a pint or two.


Lovely to see you back at the table, Sam. Just want to let you know that although Guinness is exported all over the world, it really does taste so much better when drinking it in a Dublin pub!! So you do need to plan a visit to ptofValerie if you want the real thing.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very very wet Great Bend. Lots of wind and rain, currently 7.7C/46F at 07:25. It has been raining all night the snow is melting. The weather report says we will be down to -7.7C/ 18F by 7 pm with snow.
> 
> Sorry I have missed a day or two but have been under the weather. I will try to catch up.
> 
> This mornings coffee. A neat idea to up cycle your old jumpers/sweaters.
> 
> Sending healing energy and hugs to all.


Thank you for the coffee Caren. So good to see you back! Sorry you haven't been feeling too good. Take care of yourself and take things easy. I'm sure you have an army of helpers around you!


----------



## Grannypeg

Didn't go into work today. Couldn't get to Ottawa for my doctor's appointment either. Had lots of snow overnight and we we were not plowed out until after lunch. The forecast further down the valley towards Ottawa was telling people not to go out if they didn't have to.

As the week goes on our temperatures will drop more each day.
Well, It is the weather.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> some pictures


Goodness gracious that was some snow fall- or is it drift assisted?
Love seeing the dogs!


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm only on page 10, and I may not have a chance to catch up! But I wanted to let you all know the latest update on my nephew is that he's out of the hospital. :thumbup: He still has a way to go, but I want to thank all who have lifted up their voices on his behalf.

Hugs & blessings.


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> January 6th already. So windy last night and a door was banging so got up to investigate and couldn't get back to sleep. The door from the garage wasn't locked and it was opening and closing and brrrrrr, good thing I woke up and locked it so the cold air wasn't coming in. This changing weather is playing havoc and I couldn't knit yesterday. Spent the day massaging my arm and wrist and aspirin with heat and cold alternating. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> I'm all ready to go shopping with my son and for lunch but got a call and I can finally get my infected tooth fixed. Been on antibiotics for weeks and asked if I could be put on the cancellation list as it will be about 7 weeks and I hate having the infection and so much antibiotics. Had to cancel with son but we already rescheduled and today I hope to get this all cleared up. I can tell it has affected my health too. I didn't want a root canal, but what can you do. So much less money than an implant.
> 
> EJS, how wonderful to see a photo of you and your DH.
> 
> Hope all of you who have been sick are recovering. Pray for all my KTP friends and your loved ones too.


Lovely picture of you Angora. It's always good to be able to put a face to a name. I love the capelet it looks really warm and the new hairstyle really suits you. I'm sure you'll feel much better once you get your tooth fixed. xx


----------



## TNS

gottastch said:


> Love the recipes, Sam...keep 'em coming
> 
> It is getting oh so very cold here. The governor of Minnesota has already closed schools for this coming Monday because the forecast is for -50 to -70 F. below wind chill - EGAD!!!!!
> 
> We are supposed to go to DH's folks for the Johnson Christmas on Sunday. It will be cold but not that bad. I'm hoping to get there and get home in one piece! We will take the sleeping bags and extra clothes, just in case we get stranded. This is crazy!
> 
> Hope my knitting brothers and sisters on the east coast and all snuggled in and safe, from your storm. Florida is looking better and better all the time


Oh dear, we are getting news of the Arctic weather across the States even on our radio news, and it sounds very scary. We're getting stormy weather and some flooding, but that's not too uncommon in the islands, although rather more frequent this winter. I'm going to meet up with DH in California in 10 days time (assuming the flights all go) so I'm especially interested in what the weathers doing! DH will be going to a meeting in SF before I travel. 
How is the Southern Hemisphere faring? I assume all the fires are out! - well hope so. Radio reported it to have been Australia's hottest year for hundreds of years.

I've just borrowed DDs iPad so will send a pic of another of the crisscross scarves I've been making over Christmas. They are really quite addictive!


----------



## martina

Sorlenna said:


> I'm only on page 10, and I may not have a chance to catch up! But I wanted to let you all know the latest update on my nephew is that he's out of the hospital. :thumbup: He still has a way to go, but I want to thank all who have lifted up their voices on his behalf.
> 
> Hugs & blessings.


Glad to hear that he is improving. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora,
Your capelet & new "do" look great. i have to confess, until you changed your avatar, I thought you were silver haired. I bet that cape pattern would be great turned into a poncho.
Good luck with getting the tooth fixed, it will be great to have that over.

Caren, glad to see you back with us & hope you are back to normal soon.

Gwen, thanks for posting the link to the sock pattern, not in my near future but filed it for future.

Pup lover, looks like it's a good thing you have a snow blower or your would be shoveling until next Christmas. I have noticed the colder it gets outside, the dryer it gets in the house, forever getting shocks in the winter.

I had a quick looks at Purplefi's workshop, didn't officially sign up as I have too many other thngs on the go & refuse to start several things at once because I know they would get forgotten. 
Last night I finished up the hats & mitts I was making to take to the school, just have to get to town & drop them off. They are for kids who show up without any.
I got all the Christmas decorations down this morning, now just have to get help to put them back up above the basement stairs, then I can vacuum up the remainng mess. 
We are getting a little snow today, -26C, wind chill -35.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Hello everyone,
Just a few lines to let you know I finished my daughter's gloves last night. Now she will have them ready for the freezing temperatures we are expecting tonight and tomorrow. I will be out in the cold in the AM due to school starting up again after the holiday break. She goes to work tomorrow too. She has today off. I used Knit Picks Swish Superwash worsted weight for her gloves in the color Black and I used the mens measurements for her since she has a hand size that is closer to her father's size. Any time you use the glove pattern I will post in the tutorial, you can customize the glove to who you are knitting them for by having the person you are knitting it for to measure each finger from tip to base of finger, and the measurement from the base of the little finger to the wrist. Those are the measurements you need to knit to fit each and every pair you will make in the future.


----------



## iamsam

good morning from a very cold - -9° - VERY breezy - northwest ohio. to emphasize the conditions - I'm getting about two maybe three cars an hour out front on what is usually a very busy road. at least one of those care is usually a state or county trooper.

gary was out long enough to dig me a path to their back door - i haven't been brave enough yet to try it. the little boys were over about an hour ago bearing a grapefruit and a hot cup of coffee in a travel mug. both very appreciated.

they also brought a Crayola crayon box along with the code numbers in it for grandpa to get on his computer and print out a couple of books to color - each book used the name of the person doing the coloring. so Ayden has books about racing and pirates and avery as pirates and basaeball. that should keep them busy for a while.

if the weather keeps up there will not have school tomorrow either - and i am almost out of coputer paper - wonder if a state trooper would bring me a ream if i asked. lol

we have maybe eight to ten inches of new snow - the most we have had for a while. the amount really isn't that great - it is the intense wind we are experiencing right now that is creating hovoc for the county plow and salt trucks. they are hard pressed to keeping the main roads open.

my house is fairly warm - i think my mr slim is being hard pressed to keep the place warm - plus i really need some weather proofing at the front door - woke up to a little snow drift indoors - not where want it. will take care of it before the next storm - and evidently they are tracking another storm that they say could hit yet this week. mother nature must not have any school age children at home or she would give us a break. lol

not to worry - i am dressed warm - have even had a shower - thank goodness for hot water - and i have a little ceramic space heater i can use if it gets too cool. i used it in the bathroom this morning since there is no heat in the bathroom. i am also doing laundry and the dryer puts out some heat. i am good to go.

gary could not go to work today - not that he could have gotten the truck out. i think for all intents and pruposes everything in town is shut down - and i do hope the mailman and the lady that delivers our newspaper are not out and about - we can wait on our mail and the newspaper.

my coffee is getting cold so i may venture next door for a refill. may bring some coffee back with me to make in my coffee press.

dawn, Jeanette and carol and anyone else in this storm i hope you are all hunkered down nice and warm and safe.

joy - have you and nittergma gotten any of this storm?

sam


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> I've just borrowed DDs iPad so will send a pic of another of the crisscross scarves I've been making over Christmas. They are really quite addictive!


I just love that pattern, where did you find it? x


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angora,
> 
> I had a quick looks at Purplefi's workshop, didn't officially sign up as I have too many other thngs on the go & refuse to start several things at once because I know they would get forgotten.
> 
> Do come and sign up as we are only learning some techniques and you can just do little samples to use when you have time :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie that is really skillful work- the Dreambird has defeated many! I have not looked seriously at it- I work only with free patterns!!!!!


Yes! Bonnie's Dreambird is spectacular! And Julie, the storm pics from Scotland look like what's been happening on parts of the coast in Guernsey. Very impressive but also powerfully frightening. As usual when we have high tides and strong inland wind we have had roads blocked by stones and debris, some undermining of Coast roads and slipways, and Marks & Spencers store got it's lower floor flooded, again. (Happens 1-2 times a year) Otherwise there's little unusual damage from our recent series of storms, although the same doesn't apply to the mainland or Ireland. Last year we had a lot of trees blown down, but I think the remaining ones must be more firmly rooted! I just wonder what's coming in the rest of the winter.....


----------



## DaylilyDawn

thewren said:


> good morning from a very cold - -9° - VERY breezy - northwest ohio. to emphasize the conditions - I'm getting about two maybe three cars an hour out front on what is usually a very busy road. at least one of those care is usually a state or county trooper.
> 
> gary was out long enough to dig me a path to their back door - i haven't been brave enough yet to try it. the little boys were over about an hour ago bearing a grapefruit and a hot cup of coffee in a travel mug. both very appreciated.
> 
> they also brought a Crayola crayon box along with the code numbers in it for grandpa to get on his computer and print out a couple of books to color - each book used the name of the person doing the coloring. so Ayden has books about racing and pirates and avery as pirates and basaeball. that should keep them busy for a while.
> 
> if the weather keeps up there will not have school tomorrow either - and i am almost out of coputer paper - wonder if a state trooper would bring me a ream if i asked. lol
> 
> we have maybe eight to ten inches of new snow - the most we have had for a while. the amount really isn't that great - it is the intense wind we are experiencing right now that is creating hovoc for the county plow and salt trucks. they are hard pressed to keeping the main roads open.
> 
> my house is fairly warm - i think my mr slim is being hard pressed to keep the place warm - plus i really need some weather proofing at the front door - woke up to a little snow drift indoors - not where want it. will take care of it before the next storm - and evidently they are tracking another storm that they say could hit yet this week. mother nature must not have any school age children at home or she would give us a break. lol
> 
> not to worry - i am dressed warm - have even had a shower - thank goodness for hot water - and i have a little ceramic space heater i can use if it gets too cool. i used it in the bathroom this morning since there is no heat in the bathroom. i am also doing laundry and the dryer puts out some heat. i am good to go.
> 
> gary could not go to work today - not that he could have gotten the truck out. i think for all intents and pruposes everything in town is shut down - and i do hope the mailman and the lady that delivers our newspaper are not out and about - we can wait on our mail and the newspaper.
> 
> my coffee is getting cold so i may venture next door for a refill. may bring some coffee back with me to make in my coffee press.
> 
> dawn, Jeanette and carol and anyone else in this storm i hope you are all hunkered down nice and warm and safe.
> 
> joy - have you and nittergma gotten any of this storm?
> 
> sam


Hi Sam,
Here is a website that has coloring pages and a whole lot more of printable things . I get this guy's news letter and I remembered he had coloring pages to print out. So here is the website: http://www.freeprintable.net/ The kids will have a ball with them .


----------



## Aran

When I went to work today, I didn't think that the roads were too horrible, but after I got to work, we went to a Level 3. Our boss said that we could leave, so I left because I knew that the roads were only going to get worse. Sure enough, in the 2 hours I was at work, they got a lot worse. I didn't get as much snow as Sam as we were really close to the rain/snow line, but we got enough to blow around & cause whiteout conditions. My brother stayed home today, too. 

I was hungry for vegetable soup, so my BIL & I made some with what we had on hand. we used a head of cabbage, some onions, celery, carrots, quinoa, & canned chicken. It was very good. I still remember one of the first times I ever cooked for my family; I made chicken vegetable barley soup. My dad was a little skeptical but took some out of politeness & then exclaimed, "This is really good!" I replied, "Yeah, Dad, I can actually cook." He was mystified. I made vegetable soup lots of times for him after that. BTW, I discovered for that soup, garlic, onion, basil, parsley, & a little curry & red pepper season it very well.


----------



## ChrisEl

All the wind and cold we are getting has reminded me of the children's book The Long Winter by Laura Ingalls Wilder. It is set in the Dakota territory (north central US near the Canadian border) around 1880 and it was based on a terrible winter the author lived through as a girl. I have reread it as an adult and I am always in awe of the pioneers who lived through such hardships. They were hardy folks. Guess I'll survive whatever this "polar vortex" as I've heard it described brings to us in our comfortable well-stocked house....


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> What a lovely family picture...so nice to finally put a face to a name too. The picture of the island/resort is gorgeous too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: lovely pictures Nicho, thanks.


----------



## martina

Sam, make sure your home is as warm as is comfortable for you at all times, and don't venture out till the weather improves. It is good that your little visitors arrived with gifts for you, even though they want something in turn. Typical children.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad he was able to get a snowblower...DH is talking about getting a new one...the one he's been using is about 15 years old and hard to start. Sure is cold out there...hope you're staying inside safe and warm....I know how the cold affects you.



Pup lover said:


> some pictures


----------



## nittergma

gary could not go to work today - not that he could have gotten the truck out. i think for all intents and pruposes everything in town is shut down - and i do hope the mailman and the lady that delivers our newspaper are not out and about - we can wait on our mail and the newspaper.

my coffee is getting cold so i may venture next door for a refill. may bring some coffee back with me to make in my coffee press.

dawn, Jeanette and carol and anyone else in this storm i hope you are all hunkered down nice and warm and safe.

joy - have you and nittergma gotten any of this storm?

sam[/quote]


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> I just love that pattern, where did you find it? x


It was knit after reading through Saroj's Workshop #34, after it closed. I worked on smaller needles(3.5/ 4.0 mm) with DK, and also some (UK) 4 ply for another scarf not shown. This one is using a variegated yarn, and I started with 39 stitches, increased to 40 for the cross strands, and used 10 stitches per strand. Hope this helps!


----------



## nittergma

gary could not go to work today - not that he could have gotten the truck out. i think for all intents and pruposes everything in town is shut down - and i do hope the mailman and the lady that delivers our newspaper are not out and about - we can wait on our mail and the newspaper.

my coffee is getting cold so i may venture next door for a refill. may bring some coffee back with me to make in my coffee press.

dawn, Jeanette and carol and anyone else in this storm i hope you are all hunkered down nice and warm and safe.

joy - have you and nittergma gotten any of this storm?

sam[/quote] 
Sam, we've been getting a lot of blowing snow and very cold. I'm sure the wind is making it below 0. I don't see a lot of accumulation though, sun is peeking out now. Who knows whats is store for us tonight and tomorrow!

Chris, you mention the Little House books. I still read them from time to time! and I do remember The Long Winter!!

DH just said the temp has dropped to 0 without the windchill.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm surprised that they even opened them today....ours are closed and have been closed for tomorrow too....latest report is that it's colder in Atlanta than it is in Anchorage, Alaska! 2/3 of the country is under an Artic Frost.



NanaCaren said:


> We are down to -2.7c/27f at 12:36, wind has picked back up and snow is falling. Schools have all been sent home, I am happy. Now don't have to worry about their safety later in the day.


----------



## Aran

My favorite mittens are made from a recycled wool sweater which I bought from a woman who makes mittens. They have a hole in each thumb so I'm going to try to patch them with a knitted wool patch. I hope it works. I don't care if my thumbs are a different color than the rest of the mittens.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We have roads closed due to drifting....the National Guard was called up to active duty because they have some big Cranes and wrecking crews that were needed to upright semi's that had gone off the roads....several roads were completely closed for miles in Illinois and Indiana....it's bad out there with the wind and cold. School is called off for tomorrow too.



Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness gracious that was some snow fall- or is it drift assisted?
> Love seeing the dogs!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is good news...will continue the prayers.



Sorlenna said:


> I'm only on page 10, and I may not have a chance to catch up! But I wanted to let you all know the latest update on my nephew is that he's out of the hospital. :thumbup: He still has a way to go, but I want to thank all who have lifted up their voices on his behalf.
> 
> Hugs & blessings.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the scarf....stay high and dry. I don't think CA got hit as badly as the rest of us...and by 10 days, things will be back to normal (I say with everything possible crossed for good luck.)



TNS said:


> Oh dear, we are getting news of the Arctic weather across the States even on our radio news, and it sounds very scary. We're getting stormy weather and some flooding, but that's not too uncommon in the islands, although rather more frequent this winter. I'm going to meet up with DH in California in 10 days time (assuming the flights all go) so I'm especially interested in what the weathers doing! DH will be going to a meeting in SF before I travel.
> How is the Southern Hemisphere faring? I assume all the fires are out! - well hope so. Radio reported it to have been Australia's hottest year for hundreds of years.
> 
> I've just borrowed DDs iPad so will send a pic of another of the crisscross scarves I've been making over Christmas. They are really quite addictive!


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness gracious that was some snow fall- or is it drift assisted?
> Love seeing the dogs!


Its a drift across the midfle of our drive


----------



## machriste

TNS said:


> I've just borrowed DDs iPad so will send a pic of another of the crisscross scarves I've been making over Christmas. They are really quite addictive!


Love the scarf! Colors are beautiful!


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad he was able to get a snowblower...DH is talking about getting a new one...the one he's been using is about 15 years old and hard to start. Sure is cold out there...hope you're staying inside safe and warm....I know how the cold affects you.


He found one at Sears thankfully. The last few winters gave been so mild we haven't really worried about till now. The wind yesterday was out of the North which wasnt too bad living and dining room are on South side, and East and West, of course today it is out of the West and my chair is in that corner, needless to say have been in dining room most of the day. Glad you havent had to go out in this. Tonight is DHs first night back to work, brrrrr. At least he doesnt have far to walk!


----------



## iamsam

love the pet beds - may have to try that.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very very wet Great Bend. Lots of wind and rain, currently 7.7C/46F at 07:25. It has been raining all night the snow is melting. The weather report says we will be down to -7.7C/ 18F by 7 pm with snow.
> 
> Sorry I have missed a day or two but have been under the weather. I will try to catch up.
> 
> This mornings coffee. A neat idea to up cycle your old jumpers/sweaters.
> 
> Sending healing energy and hugs to all.


----------



## TNS

agnescr said:


> Have finished blocking my latest shawl.. Tristano by Stevieland done in 100% Peruvian Highland fingering wool and now working on another of her creations the Liz Stole done in navy blue lace weight,just over half way done,when blocked it will be 70 inches long 18 inches wide,planning to have a look at the lace workshops too,when I can find the time
> 
> but am getting sock withdrawals so will start a pair soon


Ooh, these are both so beautiful, and such accomplished work.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Well here you go Sam! They LOVED them! Everyone one of them wore them all evening long and were trying on each others' hats. And the other beanie hats for two of the boyfriends were also liked very much. Overall success. We had such a wonderful time this evening.


~~~Great photo! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Now who is getting who in trouble? I just spent an hour doing two puzzles. The only thing I don't like is that I can't see the picture of the puzzle once I start.... l had forgotten about that sight.... My poor wrist is going to complain a lot!


~~~you can see the picture if you click on the arrow in the upper right corner. You can also make it bigger or smaller.
Also, it will periodically fade to show the pizzle pieces that are under it. Enjoy!
Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

love the new hairdo daralene - looks great - takes off many years - the capelet is beautiful - love the color and the design in black - it looks good as it is - anxious to see the hood on it.

sam



Angora1 said:


> January 6th already. So windy last night and a door was banging so got up to investigate and couldn't get back to sleep. The door from the garage wasn't locked and it was opening and closing and brrrrrr, good thing I woke up and locked it so the cold air wasn't coming in. This changing weather is playing havoc and I couldn't knit yesterday. Spent the day massaging my arm and wrist and aspirin with heat and cold alternating. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> I'm all ready to go shopping with my son and for lunch but got a call and I can finally get my infected tooth fixed. Been on antibiotics for weeks and asked if I could be put on the cancellation list as it will be about 7 weeks and I hate having the infection and so much antibiotics. Had to cancel with son but we already rescheduled and today I hope to get this all cleared up. I can tell it has affected my health too. I didn't want a root canal, but what can you do. So much less money than an implant.
> 
> EJS, how wonderful to see a photo of you and your DH.
> 
> Hope all of you who have been sick are recovering. Pray for all my KTP friends and your loved ones too.


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> It would be great.... The globe pattern sounds interesting.. Is it stuffed?


~~~Rookie, where did you find the globe pattern? It sounds interesting. I think an x for each tea party person....that's a BIG project.
Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> some pictures


Looks like you got a little snow. Poor puppy...bet his little paws were freezing!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

i know - jynx would understand when i mention that i was working on a jigsaw puzzle - i always set them for 300pieces so it takes me a while - i did quit before it was finished - will try to finish it today sometime.

i do need to get to bed earlier - i keep trying.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> What happened to " to bed before midnight"?


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I'm only on page 10, and I may not have a chance to catch up! But I wanted to let you all know the latest update on my nephew is that he's out of the hospital. :thumbup: He still has a way to go, but I want to thank all who have lifted up their voices on his behalf.
> 
> Hugs & blessings.


Will continue to pray for him... A little good news is always encouraging.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

wow - those are some socks. speaking of bob glory - have we heard from her lately?

sam

something funny gwen - i just noticed the two fingers behind your head.



Gweniepooh said:


> I got this in an email today and thought specifically of BobGlory but also thought others of you might want a challenge. It is free with the code heart entered when you attempt to purchase it it. Not up to doing it myself yet but did get it for future purposes.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carved-heart-socks


----------



## jheiens

Designer1234 said:


> Oh Joy -- I am so sorry -- remember she is likely manipulating them to be negative and it is quite possible she is not telling what they actually said. No wonder they act up - their personal life must be awful if their Mother acts like that. I am sorry it is so hard on you. Don't let them get to you . all you can do is the best you can. I learned that the hard way. I know it is hard but you could possibly have a huge influence on them even when they act up. Kids are pretty smart. I hope it improves.


You know, Shirley, I think that you are likely right.

I'm tried to stay out of the action between them and the adults who are responsible for the kids while they're here. This time, I'd even left the meal planning and prep to Susan and Ben. I just stepped back and prepared meals for Don and I that Tim could also enjoy if he wanted. Left the care and feeding of children under 14 were the younger adults' problem.

Parent and step-parent will teach a turnaround in acceptable behavior or they won't. Either way, Susan will soon begin to bring in viable income and Don and I will find smaller living quarters or they will get fed up with them or their behavior and do more about it.

Or else we'll find somewhere else to be--like a trip to St. Louis, MO, area to see our families. Now there's a thought!!

Ohio Joy

Sam, we began the day at +18 degreesF, we are now at -1F and the sun is still shining.


----------



## siouxann

TNS: What a beautiful scarf! I do love the criss-cross pattern. The colors are great, too


----------



## Pamela F

Or a trip to the beautiful Yorkshire Dales xxxx Where a bedroom awaits xxxxx


jheiens said:


> You know, Shirley, I think that you are likely right.
> 
> I'm tried to stay out of the action between them and the adults who are responsible for the kids while they're here. This time, I'd even left the meal planning and prep to Susan and Ben. I just stepped back and prepared meals for Don and I that Tim could also enjoy if he wanted. Left the care and feeding of children under 14 were the younger adults' problem.
> 
> Parent and step-parent will teach a turnaround in acceptable behavior or they won't. Either way, Susan will soon begin to bring in viable income and Don and I will find smaller living quarters or they will get fed up with them or their behavior and do more about it.
> 
> Or else we'll find somewhere else to be--like a trip to St. Louis, MO, area to see our families. Now there's a thought!!
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Sam, we began the day at +18 degreesF, we are now at -1F and the sun is still shining.


----------



## Spider

Pup lover said:


> Great job on the caplet! Love your hair looks very nice


The same from me and I love Gwen's hat. I stayed home from traveling the ninety miles to work today. We were over -30 below this morning and the temp has stayed at -20 all day. Our wind chill is from -40 to -60 . 
But will pack up and leave tomorrow. Won't be much warmer but that is the way it goes. We are going to be in the 30's by the weekend.


----------



## Southern Gal

Ok, guys here is my friends recipe.

Wine Cake
1 pkg. butter pecan cake mix (no substitutuin)
1 (3 oz. box instant vanilla pudding mix
3/4 C. water
1/4 C. white wine (used Chablis)
3/4 C. oil
1/4 C. brown sugar
1/4 C. white sugar
4 eggs
1/2 C. chopped pecans 

Directions for cake:
Mix the above ingredients, except pecans, for three minutes. Spray Pam and sprinkle reserved pecans on the bottom of a Bundt pan. Pour batter over nuts and bake at 350* until toothpick comes out clean, about 40 minutes.Ice while hot

Icing:
1 Stick butter
1 C. sugar
2 TBS. water
1/2 C. white wine

Directions for Icing:
Bring the above ingredients to boil. Punch many holes in cake with toothpick and press down slightly on center section of cake around the pan hole. Slowly spoon ining over top of cake. Allow cake to remain in pan for 10-15 min. until all juice is absorbed. Go around edges of pan with a knife and turn over onto a plate.

I think this is my favorite all time cake and you know i love, love chocolate, but this trumps everything.


----------



## Edith M

Sam, I haven't been active on TP for a while but came across a peanut butter treat you might like. Toast some nice whole wheat or rye bread. Spread generously with peanut butter and then sprinkle liberally with some French's french fried onions. I put peanut butter an both slices to keep the onions from getting away. Clap both slices together and dive in. Yum.

Glad you are feeling better and hope you take better care of yourself. This cold weather is a real b---- to breath in. All those scarves I have knitted sure come in handy to cover my nose and mouth with when I must take the dog out. Living in a mobile home park he does not get to go out without Momma and a leash.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> January 6th already. So windy last night and a door was banging so got up to investigate and couldn't get back to sleep. The door from the garage wasn't locked and it was opening and closing and brrrrrr, good thing I woke up and locked it so the cold air wasn't coming in. This changing weather is playing havoc and I couldn't knit yesterday. Spent the day massaging my arm and wrist and aspirin with heat and cold alternating. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> I'm all ready to go shopping with my son and for lunch but got a call and I can finally get my infected tooth fixed. Been on antibiotics for weeks and asked if I could be put on the cancellation list as it will be about 7 weeks and I hate having the infection and so much antibiotics. Had to cancel with son but we already rescheduled and today I hope to get this all cleared up. I can tell it has affected my health too. I didn't want a root canal, but what can you do. So much less money than an implant.
> 
> EJS, how wonderful to see a photo of you and your DH.
> 
> Hope all of you who have been sick are recovering. Pray for all my KTP friends and your loved ones too.


~~~Beautiful work! And love the hair, too!
Hope the dentist visit will put you on a healing track soon!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I just heard that Ted Cruz wants to renounce his Canadian citizenship. He doesn't realize that we are so embarrassed that he is even half Canadian we would take up a collection and pay any applicable fees just to not have to admit to him. 

After his stupidity during the US government shut down; I was certain there was a village in Texas that was missing it's idiot.

Now this dolt wants to run for president. Oh well, a very wise person once said that people get the government they deserve. 
I wonder if our friends in Toronto would use that theory to explain Rob Ford.


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie7591 said:


> I received Roots, the complete collection, for Christmas. We did not get it on TV back in the 70's &I have always wanted to watch it. I read the book way back when. My son & I spent part of today watching some of it. There are 25 hrs of movies in the set so it will take a while to watch it all. So far it is very good. Have any of you seen it?
> 
> We washed the entire series as it was broadcast originally on TV, Bonnie. The acting and story line were special and so well written that viewers felt literally drawn into the action and dialogue and felt as if they were literally ''there.''
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I found a cute free globe pattern. Check this out.

http://www.clarescopefarrell.co.uk/knittedglobelaunch.html

Trisha


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure if you could get to the pipes but here there is something called heat tape( I think that's what it's called) that my husband has wraped around pipes in our pump house & plugs in when it gets very cold. Maybe that would work for you?


~~~sometimes just a bare light bulb will provide enough heat to keep pipes from freezing. We did that in my mom's house....the kitchen was not over the basement.....there was just a short crawl space. Eventually, we learned to put a bare light bulb into the crawl space...problem solved.
Carol il/oh


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> The puffin site - rather than take hours of trying to find posts about the location. Exactly where is that island?
> 
> I bought Pat a new Atlas for his birthday last year and it is so much easier as it is quite large.
> 
> I wish I had written down where everyone is from -- will have to keep an eye open for future posts about locations. I know where Sam and the Canadian posters are, and Nana Caren and some of the rest of you - - definitely know where Julie and darowil are - will check all the places this next few weeks as information is posted.
> 
> If anyone in the UK and 'down under' would pm me where they live I would so appreciate it - save me trying to figure out exactly where you are - Margaret and Julie I know both of your locations also Denise (nicho] I also know Belfast area (Pat's Mom was born and raised in Lisburn).


Re the Puffin site - it's a tiny island called Burhou just north west of Alderney in the English Channel Islands. Alderney is very close to the French Coast, (Cap de la Hague) and is north east of Guernsey which is bigger. The nearest French City on the peninsula is Cherbourg. On some maps you can't see the outline of Alderney, just the town name, St Anne. Alderney is only 3.5 x 1.5 miles, so is invisible on all but the most magnified maps!


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> Julie, when we were in Florida last Winter we saw the whole beach edge lined up with dead ones! I don't know what happened but it was strange. They are the most beautiful color though.


~~~I just learned this summer that there are freshwater jellyfish in Lake Erie! They are very small, and for part of their life they are translucent. One person has handle lots of them and has never been stung, but others have reported being stung. Interesting.
Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes --- and keeps adding more -- I think 4 or more new people have shown up to the table this week. Awesome!

I found several patterns somewhere on the net and the general pattern sites (Ravelry, Craftsy, etc.) when I was looking for a globe Christmas ornament, and found everything from a globe the size of a baseball to the size of a beach ball...I think we'd need the beach ball size.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Rookie, where did you find the globe pattern? It sounds interesting. I think an x for each tea party person....that's a BIG project.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

You can come spend some time at my house....we all need a respite every now and then.



jheiens said:


> You know, Shirley, I think that you are likely right.
> 
> I'm tried to stay out of the action between them and the adults who are responsible for the kids while they're here. This time, I'd even left the meal planning and prep to Susan and Ben. I just stepped back and prepared meals for Don and I that Tim could also enjoy if he wanted. Left the care and feeding of children under 14 were the younger adults' problem.
> 
> Parent and step-parent will teach a turnaround in acceptable behavior or they won't. Either way, Susan will soon begin to bring in viable income and Don and I will find smaller living quarters or they will get fed up with them or their behavior and do more about it.
> 
> Or else we'll find somewhere else to be--like a trip to St. Louis, MO, area to see our families. Now there's a thought!!
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Sam, we began the day at +18 degreesF, we are now at -1F and the sun is still shining.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks -- this is definitely on my list to make.


Southern Gal said:


> Ok, guys here is my friends recipe.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very nice....


Onthewingsofadove said:


> I found a cute free globe pattern. Check this out.
> 
> http://www.clarescopefarrell.co.uk/knittedglobelaunch.html
> 
> Trisha


----------



## iamsam

i so agree with you tns - would love to do that - and to sample some of her homegrown honey.

sam



TNS said:


> Lovely to see you back at the table, Sam. Just want to let you know that although Guinness is exported all over the world, it really does taste so much better when drinking it in a Dublin pub!! So you do need to plan a visit to ptofValerie if you want the real thing.


----------



## iamsam

i was wondering about him - that is good news - let us know how he does at home.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'm only on page 10, and I may not have a chance to catch up! But I wanted to let you all know the latest update on my nephew is that he's out of the hospital. :thumbup: He still has a way to go, but I want to thank all who have lifted up their voices on his behalf.
> 
> Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Another free globe pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-world-of-knitting


----------



## cmaliza

I can't believe it! I "caught up"! Well....I did scan a bit quickly, but I am sorta' up to date. My update: brother is still in hospital under heavy sedation. They were going to try to give him a tracheotomy today if it could be scheduled...otherwise they will do it tomorrow. He has some pneumonia, one lung is still collapsed, and he has spiked a temp as high as 104. Still lots to worry about. His surgery wound is clean, there has been some good change in his bowel obstruction issue, so there are some good signs. I'm sure all your prayers and positive vibes are part of that. THANK YOU ALL! I think the tracheotomy will be a good thing, too. Just that another surgery is risky.

The temps here are downright "chilly"! Can you believe it....Friday we are expecting...RAIN! Until then, tonight we are expecting wind chill temps to be around -45. brrrr!

Well...the year is just starting with all kinds of "issues". Late yesterday afternoon we heard a HUGE THUMP! We assumed it was snow falling off the roof...which it does sometimes. When DH went upstairs to go to bed....he found tht part of the ceiling in our daughter's bedroom has fallen down. Good grief! We'd had this problem several years ago...we thought the problem had been fixed....alas...I guess not!

I do have a couple of pics to attach..somehow.
Thanks everyone for their good wishes & prayers. Loved the new avatars. Gwen & Marianne...too much fun!
Trying to get back on track...."it's always something!".
Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna wrote:
I'm only on page 10, and I may not have a chance to catch up! But I wanted to let you all know the latest update on my nephew is that he's out of the hospital. He still has a way to go, but I want to thank all who have lifted up their voices on his behalf.

Hugs & blessings.


thewren said:


> i was wondering about him - that is good news - let us know how he does at home.
> 
> sam


I was just wondering about him too. So glad to hear this Sorlenna. Wonderful news. I know this is a long way from the end of the story but we will take each step forward and celebrate.


----------



## iamsam

lovely scarf tns - i really like the colors.

san Francisco will be cool this time of year - so if i was going i would pack that i could dress in layers that i could remove if needed and add to if needed. i would definitely take one of your crisscross scarves and gloves. and if you plan of seeing the city i would take a good pair of walking shoes.

it is a beautiful city so enjoy.

sam



TNS said:


> Oh dear, we are getting news of the Arctic weather across the States even on our radio news, and it sounds very scary. We're getting stormy weather and some flooding, but that's not too uncommon in the islands, although rather more frequent this winter. I'm going to meet up with DH in California in 10 days time (assuming the flights all go) so I'm especially interested in what the weathers doing! DH will be going to a meeting in SF before I travel.
> How is the Southern Hemisphere faring? I assume all the fires are out! - well hope so. Radio reported it to have been Australia's hottest year for hundreds of years.
> 
> I've just borrowed DDs iPad so will send a pic of another of the crisscross scarves I've been making over Christmas. They are really quite addictive!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Carol/Cmaliza...So sorry brother might need a tracheotomy and has such a high fever. I hope they can get him stabilized soon. Continued prayers.

Oh no, not good to have the ceiling in the bed!!! An awful feeling and such a cold time to need a repair. Hope it can be done right this time so it puts an end to finding the ceiling where it shouldn't be.


----------



## PurpleFi

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Another free globe pattern
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-world-of-knitting


That is really clever, but I don't think I will be making one with or without beads.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> love the new hairdo daralene - looks great - takes off many years - the capelet is beautiful - love the color and the design in black - it looks good as it is - anxious to see the hood on it.
> 
> sam


LOL If it takes off many years, I will never change it. This new stylist is a master. Glad you like the capelet. I'm loving it. Tamara, who is teaching the workshop for Designer has had this pattern published in a knitting magazine. The sweater in her avatar is to die for. They might do a workshop on the sweater too.


----------



## sassafras123

TNS, love cross strand scarf, esp. Variegated colors. Have pattern maybe ill check if I have yarn. If not I can pick up some Wed. When we go out of town. Have written down your tips. Thank you.
MassAcres, love idea for pet beds.
Pamela, is Yorkshire the part of England where you can stay at hotel and walk to a different town each day? 
Did 30 min. ZUMBA, jogged 20 min., walked 40 min. Low 60's with light breeze.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Yes! Bonnie's Dreambird is spectacular! And Julie, the storm pics from Scotland look like what's been happening on parts of the coast in Guernsey. Very impressive but also powerfully frightening. As usual when we have high tides and strong inland wind we have had roads blocked by stones and debris, some undermining of Coast roads and slipways, and Marks & Spencers store got it's lower floor flooded, again. (Happens 1-2 times a year) Otherwise there's little unusual damage from our recent series of storms, although the same doesn't apply to the mainland or Ireland. Last year we had a lot of trees blown down, but I think the remaining ones must be more firmly rooted! I just wonder what's coming in the rest of the winter.....


With the beginning of winter, officially being around Christmas, both for Britain and America, and the storms that have hit already, one does wonder what the rest of the season will bring! I had thought we might be in for another serious drought, but so far there has been enough rain in most places to keep the farmers happy. And I have not heard of bush fires yet- Canterbury is particularly prone to those.
I do hope the weather improves for your big trip!


----------



## pacer

Sam..Could your roll up a towel or something to keep the snowdrifts outside until you can fix the entry? We had that happen to us at an apartment we once lived at. I bought insulation that goes around the door frame and installed that myself. I need to get some for our current home.

Caren...It is good seeing you back with us. Take care as this awful weather comes your way. 

Daralene...love the capelet as it is and your hairdo is wonderful. Hope you are feeling better in the next few days. 

We had quite a snowstorm ourselves with snow in the forecast for every day this week. Had a snow day from work today. Second time in a decade that they have called off work due to weather. I went out on the roads around 12:30 this afternoon and the roads were still horrendous. Very few vehicles out at that time. Did what I needed to do and got lunch for my boys and myself and returned home. I have done some laundry and finishing some baby sweaters off that my mother knitted. I had to crochet tie strings on them and sew up some sleeves and then match them to hats for our layette sets we assemble at church. Currently I have 8 sweaters that needed finishing work. 

Puplover....I am wearing my fairisle cowl this week. It helps block the wind from my neck. I love your dog's hairdo. At first I thought your DH was snowblowing the backyard since I saw the farmer's field and no roads. 

Julie...It would be wonderful if you could live closer to your family. I do believe that would be the prettier part of the islands according to the photos you have shared. 

Carol...Good to see you back among us. How is your brother doing?

Gwen...the hats are adorable. My favorites are the elephant and mouse. So happy to see that the recipients have all enjoyed their hats. What fun your house must have been having with the excitement of each person opening their gifts and finding so many cool hats to wear and just the right time as I am sure they will be needed this week.


----------



## Cashmeregma

So windy and cold. Guess schools are cancelling for tomorrow already and some were cancelled today. Will be bitter cold and a few minutes ago there was a whiteout. My goodness, if the weather in Australia met up with the weather we are having it would be the storm of the millenium.

Can't believe it but my arm is feeling better today. :thumbup: Should be able to get a nap and then get going on the hood. I'm not going out tonight but tomorrow DH has an appointment so we will have to be there by 7am. I sure hope they don't cancel as he has done a special diet and nothing but clear liquids today. Would have to be this type of weather. Maybe it will be better tomorrow. Thanks to the weather I got my tooth fixed today as someone cancelled and it wasn't bad yet. I got home before the snow started but I must say if I had a broom to fly with I could've flown pretty far away, pretty quickly. Darn, the wind is going the wrong way to see Pup Lover, Pacer, Rookie, Kathy and Carol, so I'll just have to fly over to Caren's and pick up Grandma Paula on the way. LOL

Ok, now for a little nap. Had DH start a fire for me in the fireplace and he is playing some beautiful music. Perfect way to snuggle up on a cold day.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thanks Pacer.


----------



## Lurker 2

ChrisEl said:


> All the wind and cold we are getting has reminded me of the children's book The Long Winter by Laura Ingalls Wilder. It is set in the Dakota territory (north central US near the Canadian border) around 1880 and it was based on a terrible winter the author lived through as a girl. I have reread it as an adult and I am always in awe of the pioneers who lived through such hardships. They were hardy folks. Guess I'll survive whatever this "polar vortex" as I've heard it described brings to us in our comfortable well-stocked house....


I read those books to my daughter, from Little House in the Big Woods, to the one where she and Almanzo, and their daughter retrace their way east- so I guess that is reading them as an adult! I know I was not awfully impressed by the TV series- not much resemblance to the books. I am also impressed by the trials of those who trekked from NY as their point of entry some as far as California- what endurance they had to have! And truly interesting that for many there is photographic record of what they experienced.


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> I'm only on page 10, and I may not have a chance to catch up! But I wanted to let you all know the latest update on my nephew is that he's out of the hospital. :thumbup: He still has a way to go, but I want to thank all who have lifted up their voices on his behalf.
> 
> Hugs & blessings.


  another answered prayer :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been thinking that would be a good idea- but the first thing I am looking at affording, after Ringo's vaccinations- is my big decision I have taken to move to the South Island again. It is going to take a lot of organisation- not the least finding somewhere that will allow me to have Ringo- but I have made my decision in principle- now I just have to find the way to make it work. At the very earliest it will not be before the end of July. But Bronwen and family are positive about the idea- Peter actually suggested Timaru- which is a nice size of town- has hills- which I prefer- and has not been so drastically affected by the earthquakes. I love the idea of relocating to Kaikoura- but as the town is so very small it may well not be such a good choice long term. Timaru is also on the coast.


I am excited for you Julie. That is why we moved back from Europe, to be near the family and grandchildren.


----------



## pacer

Angora1 said:


> So windy and cold. Guess schools are cancelling for tomorrow already and some were cancelled today. Will be bitter cold and a few minutes ago there was a whiteout. My goodness, if the weather in Australia met up with the weather we are having it would be the storm of the millenium.
> 
> Can't believe it but my arm is feeling better today. :thumbup: Should be able to get a nap and then get going on the hood. I'm not going out tonight but tomorrow DH has an appointment so we will have to be there by 7am. I sure hope they don't cancel as he has done a special diet and nothing but clear liquids today. Would have to be this type of weather. Maybe it will be better tomorrow. Thanks to the weather I got my tooth fixed today as someone cancelled and it wasn't bad yet. I got home before the snow started but I must say if I had a broom to fly with I could've flown pretty far away, pretty quickly. Darn, the wind is going the wrong way to see Pup Lover, Pacer, Rookie, Kathy and Carol, so I'll just have to fly over to Caren's and pick up Grandma Paula on the way. LOL
> 
> Ok, now for a little nap. Had DH start a fire for me in the fireplace and he is playing some beautiful music. Perfect way to snuggle up on a cold day.


I hope you have a heated, covered broom to fly on as it is too cold here. Bitter cold for all of us in this area. Rookie said they were bringing out cranes to upright overturned semi-trucks so I know we would certainly loose you in this wind.


----------



## Patches39

TNS said:


> Oh dear, we are getting news of the Arctic weather across the States even on our radio news, and it sounds very scary. We're getting stormy weather and some flooding, but that's not too uncommon in the islands, although rather more frequent this winter. I'm going to meet up with DH in California in 10 days time (assuming the flights all go) so I'm especially interested in what the weathers doing! DH will be going to a meeting in SF before I travel.
> How is the Southern Hemisphere faring? I assume all the fires are out! - well hope so. Radio reported it to have been Australia's hottest year for hundreds of years.
> 
> I've just borrowed DDs iPad so will send a pic of another of the crisscross scarves I've been making over Christmas. They are really quite addictive!


Lovely, and the color is beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> We have roads closed due to drifting....the National Guard was called up to active duty because they have some big Cranes and wrecking crews that were needed to upright semi's that had gone off the roads....several roads were completely closed for miles in Illinois and Indiana....it's bad out there with the wind and cold. School is called off for tomorrow too.


I know I will see video of the storms when I watch the 6 o'clock news! They will have both America and Europe in all probability. I am sure you will be snug and warm...


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Its a drift across the midfle of our drive


It does look a lot to have to move!


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer wrote:
I love your capelet as it is. Beautiful work. You continue to get better at each new project that you tackle. Love your new hairdo as well. I know you won't feel well most of the day after you get your dental work done, but then you probably haven't felt well for quite some time so here's hoping for a better new year for you.



Lurker 2 said:


> seconding this thought for Angora!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 6th already. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> Love capelet, hairdo and model. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks PurpleFi.
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got them at Stokes Seeds, I have seen them other places but these were less expensive. I hope they work
> 
> http://www.stokeseeds.com/search_results.aspx?search=Mosquito%20dunks


Thanks, Bonnie, I'll look into it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> Daralane, Your caplet its pretty and such a beautiful color. I like your hair too, it looks like a nice cut! I have to get mine trimmed for sure it gets in my eyes and drives me crazy and it's too fine to stay in clips and hair bands.
> 
> Caren, I'm glad your feeling better I did hope you weren't out of power or having trouble with your animals. I've heard the worst of it hit you area. We had rain last night until about midnight then I heard the sleet start. This morning it's 10 degrees, windy and snowy.
> 
> I'm reading backwards to catch up. I've been out this morning and now I'm staying in and feeding the fire!!


Thank you Nittergama. I'm so pleased with the knitting project and with my hair. Thankful for both.

Caren, I do hope you are feeling better. Sending Hugs your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> The cape is going to be beautiful....Thanks for the picture. It's so nice to put a lovely face to a name!
> Hope the arm is better...it's so frustrating when something like that prevents knitting when you really want to finish something.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thanks June. I can't believe it but the arm is feeling so much better today. In addition to the heat, cold, and massage, I did a lot of stretching of the wrist and fingers. Maybe that helped?


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> Thanks PurpleFi.


You're welcome. I'm off to bed now. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## budasha

machriste said:


> I'm not sure, but I think the color of hydrangeas is related to the PH of the soil. It the soil is acidic, the flowers are pink. If it is more base or alkali, the flowers are blue. My grandmother had huge bushes on the East side of her house and the flowers were white. She would dry them in the fall and they turned a lovely light rust color. I remember them in a lovely old Pitcher and basin (for a washstand) that was white with a rust pattern on it.


I have the white ones and they are easy to grow. I dug up some roots and gave them to my SIL. She just planted them and they grew the next season. I also have the blue ones but they didn't flower this year. They are in a sunny location and that may be why. I'll have to think about moving them but the leaves look so healthy---just no flowers.


----------



## budasha

pammie1234 said:


> I don't care for gin, but I like vodka. My bloody mary has to be very spicy. I also put jalapeno stuffed olives in it. I am a real spicy girl!


Me too..I put hot sauce in mine to give it a kick.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> wow - those are some socks. speaking of bob glory - have we heard from her lately?
> 
> sam
> 
> something funny gwen - i just noticed the two fingers behind your head.


I just noticed them today, too,Sam. Guess we're sure unobservant! Glad I'm not alone.
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

I just had a lovely moment when the mail came today. The note cards I purchased from Pacer's son Matthew arrived!!! Alan and I had a great time going through them and looking at all of the drawings. They were all tied up so nicely that I will never get them back the way they were - so I have saved the ribbons and stored the cards in a tin I bought so that I can keep them out on my desk. Those of you who have shared your snail mail addy with me will eventually receive one in the mail the next time I drop you a note!!! If you want to join the "pen pal" list just PM me!!! I will add some pictures - just give me a minute-


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Absolutely love the caplet, what a brilliant job :thumbup: :thumbup: Please take care, this weather is not very fun at all. We have dropped 10 degrees since I first posted this morning.
> YIPPIE!!!!! on getting your tooth taken care of sooner than later.


Thanks Caren, and I do feel so happy having the tooth taken care of. It has really affected my health. When I first complained about the tooth it was too soon and nothing showed except that the sinus was infected, but turns out it was infected because of the tooth. Just psychologically I already feel better. Oh yes, you please take care too. As bad as we get it here, you are usually a step worse off than we are. Wow, sounds like the house is taking off like in the Wizard of Oz with that wind out there. Hope our trees have deep roots. Look out, I might be blowing over your way. LOL


----------



## budasha

ptofValerie said:


> I'm on book 5 of the series. Complex plots but entertaining. The television series are excellent. I've seen two of the three and series four will be filmed from April of this year. You may be interested to hear that much of it is filmed in the facilities in Belfast with the hill and coastal scenes filmed about 25 miles north of me. The series has attracted tourists to the area.


I'm on book 5 too...almost finished..only about 200 pages to go. I didn't know that it is filmed in Belfast. I'm sure it has been quite an attraction. It's nice to see the series after having read the books. 
Although because I've seen some of the series, I can picture the characters as I read the book. Therion sticks in my mind as does Catelyn.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Great job on the caplet! Love your hair looks very nice


Awwww thanks Hon. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Edith M said:


> Sam, I haven't been active on TP for a while but came across a peanut butter treat you might like. Toast some nice whole wheat or rye bread. Spread generously with peanut butter and then sprinkle liberally with some French's french fried onions. I put peanut butter an both slices to keep the onions from getting away. Clap both slices together and dive in. Yum.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better and hope you take better care of yourself. This cold weather is a real b---- to breath in. All those scarves I have knitted sure come in handy to cover my nose and mouth with when I must take the dog out. Living in a mobile home park he does not get to go out without Momma and a leash.


I'm sure Sam will have to try the peanut butter/onion rings sandwich. Welcome back...hope you find time to visit more often.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

thanks daylilydawn - I'm always looking for new coloring pages for the boys - they love to color.

sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> Hi Sam,
> Here is a website that has coloring pages and a whole lot more of printable things . I get this guy's news letter and I remembered he had coloring pages to print out. So here is the website: http://www.freeprintable.net/ The kids will have a ball with them .


----------



## jknappva

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I just heard that Ted Cruz wants to renounce his Canadian citizenship. He doesn't realize that we are so embarrassed that he is even half Canadian we would take up a collection and pay any applicable fees just to not have to admit to him.
> 
> After his stupidity during the US government shut down; I was certain there was a village in Texas that was missing it's idiot.
> 
> Now this dolt wants to run for president. Oh well, a very wise person once said that people get the government they deserve.
> I wonder if our friends in Toronto would use that theory to explain Rob Ford.


Is there some way we in the U.S. can deport him if you don't want him back? As you can tell, if he runs for president, he won't be getting this vote!!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

they know grandpa is always ready to drop everything and find new coloring pages for them. their excited oohs and aahs are worth it. and then to see them scurry home so excited and ready to color - so much fun for me.

sam



martina said:


> Sam, make sure your home is as warm as is comfortable for you at all times, and don't venture out till the weather improves. It is good that your little visitors arrived with gifts for you, even though they want something in turn. Typical children.


----------



## Cashmeregma

EJS said:


> The capelet and hair are beautiful.
> Glad you are getting the tooth taken care of. My DH needs to see the dentist but he uses VA services and has to see his PCP first and have a referral to the dentist. He can't get an appointment until Feb or March. Not enough docs around here for the number of vets in the area.
> I am in a quandry as to what to do with my hair. I liked it short but also enjoy it long. Right now I look like I have a poof on my head. Georgia loves to play with it though so not all bad~~LOL
> The pic of me and DH was taken in Arizona in October of 2012. We don't get photos together very often


Thank you. I do hope your DH can get an appointment soon. The teeth sure can affect our health, but I know from a friend that it isn't always that easy when you are a vet and sometimes even have to travel distances for specialists.

I have gone short a few times but always go back to mid-length. Hair isn't good enough quality to go really long but do like the option of putting my hair up from time to time.

You have a beautiful smile. Now as to a poof on the top of your head, I still like fluffy hair. Guess I am stuck in the 60's. Good luck deciding what to do. The nice thing is, it always grows back....if we are lucky. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Pamela F said:


> Or a trip to the beautiful Yorkshire Dales xxxx Where a bedroom awaits xxxxx


Hello Pamela- how lovely to see you at the Tea Party!


----------



## jknappva

I do have a couple of pics to attach..somehow.
Thanks everyone for their good wishes & prayers. Loved the new avatars. Gwen & Marianne...too much fun!
Trying to get back on track...."it's always something!".
Carol il/oh[/quote]

Glad to hear your brother is a little better but stll has problems. Will continue to keep him in my prayers. A fallen ceiling is just what you need in this miserable weather.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> . Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> I love your new do. The capelet is soooo pretty and so is the lady modeling it.
> 
> Good luck with the tooth.
> 
> Trisha


Thanks Trisha. The tooth is repaired. Quite an ordeal and took a while as 3 roots to be cleaned out but now it is done. The problem is the gold work done in Europe doesn't allow the x-ray to show any problems until it is too late. :x


----------



## iamsam

at six-thirty we are at -13° on our way to a low of -17°. and the wind is still blowing like crazy - i have not been out yet - just too cold.

sam



jheiens said:


> You know, Shirley, I think that you are likely right.
> 
> I'm tried to stay out of the action between them and the adults who are responsible for the kids while they're here. This time, I'd even left the meal planning and prep to Susan and Ben. I just stepped back and prepared meals for Don and I that Tim could also enjoy if he wanted. Left the care and feeding of children under 14 were the younger adults' problem.
> 
> Parent and step-parent will teach a turnaround in acceptable behavior or they won't. Either way, Susan will soon begin to bring in viable income and Don and I will find smaller living quarters or they will get fed up with them or their behavior and do more about it.
> 
> Or else we'll find somewhere else to be--like a trip to St. Louis, MO, area to see our families. Now there's a thought!!
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Sam, we began the day at +18 degreesF, we are now at -1F and the sun is still shining.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Sam..Could your roll up a towel or something to keep the snowdrifts outside until you can fix the entry? We had that happen to us at an apartment we once lived at. I bought insulation that goes around the door frame and installed that myself. I need to get some for our current home.
> 
> Caren...It is good seeing you back with us. Take care as this awful weather comes your way.
> 
> Daralene...love the capelet as it is and your hairdo is wonderful. Hope you are feeling better in the next few days.
> 
> We had quite a snowstorm ourselves with snow in the forecast for every day this week. Had a snow day from work today. Second time in a decade that they have called off work due to weather. I went out on the roads around 12:30 this afternoon and the roads were still horrendous. Very few vehicles out at that time. Did what I needed to do and got lunch for my boys and myself and returned home. I have done some laundry and finishing some baby sweaters off that my mother knitted. I had to crochet tie strings on them and sew up some sleeves and then match them to hats for our layette sets we assemble at church. Currently I have 8 sweaters that needed finishing work.
> 
> Puplover....I am wearing my fairisle cowl this week. It helps block the wind from my neck. I love your dog's hairdo. At first I thought your DH was snowblowing the backyard since I saw the farmer's field and no roads.
> 
> Julie...It would be wonderful if you could live closer to your family. I do believe that would be the prettier part of the islands according to the photos you have shared.
> 
> Carol...Good to see you back among us. How is your brother doing?
> 
> Gwen...the hats are adorable. My favorites are the elephant and mouse. So happy to see that the recipients have all enjoyed their hats. What fun your house must have been having with the excitement of each person opening their gifts and finding so many cool hats to wear and just the right time as I am sure they will be needed this week.


Certainly much is mountainous! but then there are for us large plains too- nothing like the Prairies- but flat land none-the-less- I am aiming for hills, hopefully.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I am excited for you Julie. That is why we moved back from Europe, to be near the family and grandchildren.


It is going to take a lot of organising- but at least I have a good few months up my sleeve!


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party Pamela - we are so glad you dropped by for a cuppa - we love when new people drop by - they always bring new and interesting topics to our conversations. we will be here all week - fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table is yours when you arrive - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Pamela F said:


> Or a trip to the beautiful Yorkshire Dales xxxx Where a bedroom awaits xxxxx


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, love the capelet and the blue is a lovely color. You look so pretty. I am afraid I have thought you were your mom all this time, with silver hair. Also confused, is your given name Daralene?
> Did my half hour of Zumba and fixed beef and veggies for crock pot stew. Love crock pot meals as energy gets low in afternoon.
> Last night we had chicken curry. Leftover chicken, nuked Brown rice, Trader Joe's green curry sauce, flaked crock utility, canned fried onion flakes heated in oven. Easy peasey.


Hey Sassafras, yes the one with the gray hair is my mother. The two that were on the left are my sisters and I am the one next to mom. I was 13 1/2 when my first sibling was born, the sister next to me and about 16 1/2 when the 3rd sibling was born, my second sister on the far left. They are the two best sisters that anybody could ever have. I am so blessed.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Thanks June. I can't believe it but the arm is feeling so much better today. In addition to the heat, cold, and massage, I did a lot of stretching of the wrist and fingers. Maybe that helped?


Sounds like you found the very treatment you needed. I remember years ago, I had tendonitis in my arm, and didn't realize that's what it was...just knew it hurt. I put a heating pad on it and realized it was making it worse. Finally checked online and, believe it or not, found helpful information. And for tendonitis you use ice. I put ice on it the following day and within a few hours, the pain was gone. You found your treatment on your own!!
So glad for you.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

i didn't realize you were so far from work spider - i would have stayed home today also - drive safely and take lots of survival gear with you.

sam



Spider said:


> The same from me and I love Gwen's hat. I stayed home from traveling the ninety miles to work today. We were over -30 below this morning and the temp has stayed at -20 all day. Our wind chill is from -40 to -60 .
> But will pack up and leave tomorrow. Won't be much warmer but that is the way it goes. We are going to be in the 30's by the weekend.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> I thought this one was interesting also ---- sam
> 
> http://distractify.com/culture/arts/the-most-spectacular-abandoned-places-in-the-world/


Amazing. It's unbelievable that some of those beautiful old buildings would be left to deteriorate but, I guess, it's a matter of dollars.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Caren, and I do feel so happy having the tooth taken care of. It has really affected my health. When I first complained about the tooth it was too soon and nothing showed except that the sinus was infected, but turns out it was infected because of the tooth. Just psychologically I already feel better. Oh yes, you please take care too. As bad as we get it here, you are usually a step worse off than we are. Wow, sounds like the house is taking off like in the Wizard of Oz with that wind out there. Hope our trees have deep roots. Look out, I might be blowing over your way. LOL


One good thing came of the snow storm!! You managed to get your tooth taken care of!! I'm sure you'll be feeling much better now that your tooth and arm are both better.
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

I love these pictures of you Angora!!!! I am trying to read back to front and I can't keep up with the back!!!! OK - off to try again!!!!!!! lol


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you edith - and thank you for the peanut butter hint - that sounds really good - but then - peanut butter tastes good with anything - don't you think?

i lived in a trailer court for eight years before moving back to ohio - i well know about having to walk the dog. i had mapped a route through the park that was two miles long - never repeating a street - we did that twice a day.

there was also a fenced in area where a lot of people parked their travel trailers and rv's - totally fenced in - i would take the dogs in there and let them run - they never tired of smelling the place out - like they had never been there before. lol

sam



Edith M said:


> Sam, I haven't been active on TP for a while but came across a peanut butter treat you might like. Toast some nice whole wheat or rye bread. Spread generously with peanut butter and then sprinkle liberally with some French's french fried onions. I put peanut butter an both slices to keep the onions from getting away. Clap both slices together and dive in. Yum.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better and hope you take better care of yourself. This cold weather is a real b---- to breath in. All those scarves I have knitted sure come in handy to cover my nose and mouth with when I must take the dog out. Living in a mobile home park he does not get to go out without Momma and a leash.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Hey Sassafras, yes the one with the gray hair is my mother. The two that were on the left are my sisters and I am the one next to mom. I was 13 1/2 when my first sibling was born, the sister next to me and about 16 1/2 when the 3rd sibling was born, my second sister on the far left. They are the two best sisters that anybody could ever have. I am so blessed.


You and your DH are such a lovely couple....and you and your mom and sisters are beautiful.. I was 16 1/2 when my sister was born, too! And she's one of those best ever sisters, too!!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

he is kind of a dunce isn't he.

rob ford - is that the crack smoking mayor or something that we have been reading about. lettermen did quite a joke series about him - lasted for a couple of his shows. how does the man stay in office?

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> I just heard that Ted Cruz wants to renounce his Canadian citizenship. He doesn't realize that we are so embarrassed that he is even half Canadian we would take up a collection and pay any applicable fees just to not have to admit to him.
> 
> After his stupidity during the US government shut down; I was certain there was a village in Texas that was missing it's idiot.
> 
> Now this dolt wants to run for president. Oh well, a very wise person once said that people get the government they deserve.
> I wonder if our friends in Toronto would use that theory to explain Rob Ford.


----------



## budasha

Dreamweaver said:


> Fall of Giants and Winters of the World. You can but the entire set on Amazon, as they are preselling the third. I am waiting for it to come out and then will read all three at the same time. DH read the first two. It basically tracks 5 families (I think five) through generations....


I read him too but somehow I missed those. I'll look for them soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> some pictures


Brrrrrrrr.

The static hair picture is hilarious.

Oh my, good thing he got the snow blower.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been thinking that would be a good idea- but the first thing I am looking at affording, after Ringo's vaccinations- is my big decision I have taken to move to the South Island again. It is going to take a lot of organisation- not the least finding somewhere that will allow me to have Ringo- but I have made my decision in principle- now I just have to find the way to make it work. At the very earliest it will not be before the end of July. But Bronwen and family are positive about the idea-.


Being near family is why I moved tp Brisbane and in with dm and dsf. Now it is 3 way carer situation, beneficial to all 3 of us.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grannypeg said:


> Didn't go into work today. Couldn't get to Ottawa for my doctor's appointment either. Had lots of snow overnight and we we were not plowed out until after lunch. The forecast further down the valley towards Ottawa was telling people not to go out if they didn't have to.
> 
> As the week goes on our temperatures will drop more each day.
> Well, It is the weather.


Glad you are safe but sorry you had to miss your appointment. Missing work could be nice if you don't get docked pay!


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL...I don't think we are too much warmer right now! We are colder than some parts of Maine. Atlanta suppose to be 5F by morning not counting wind chill. BRRRRRRRR.


RookieRetiree said:


> That's so sweet of you....she has some people she knows in the area and her former college room-mate is also somewhere near there. She's a very resourceful girl and I figure she's found some great places to eat in Atlanta and seen a couple of movies she wanted to catch up on. She'll be there until tomorrow for sure and then it's all up for grabs until the planes start flying again. She's a teacher and school has been cancelled so she's not missing any work. Better stuck there where it's a bit warmer.


----------



## budasha

They sure look happy



Gweniepooh said:


> Well here you go Sam! They LOVED them! Everyone one of them wore them all evening long and were trying on each others' hats. And the other beanie hats for two of the boyfriends were also liked very much. Overall success. We had such a wonderful time this evening.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Is there some way we in the U.S. can deport him if you don't want him back? As you can tell, if he runs for president, he won't be getting this vote!!
> JuneK


PLEASE - we have a few politicians that we would love to send to you guys-- Don't want him back!


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Lovely picture of you Angora. It's always good to be able to put a face to a name. I love the capelet it looks really warm and the new hairstyle really suits you. I'm sure you'll feel much better once you get your tooth fixed. xx


Thank you. Feeling better already. In fact just knowing it was fixed, I felt better when I got up. Psychological I know but my body is thanking me.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I just got the following jokes in an email and wanted to share...any guys (Sam and Aran) please accept my apology and view it with humor.


One day my housework-challenged husband decided to wash his Sweatshirt. Seconds after he stepped into the laundry room, he shouted to me, 'What setting do I use on the washing machine?' 
'It depends,' I replied. 'What does it say on your shirt?' 
He yelled back, ' MICHIGAN !' 
And they say blonds are dumb.... 
------------ --------- --------- --------- ---- 
A couple is lying in bed. The man says, 'I am going to make you the happiest woman in the world...' 
The woman replies, 'I'll miss you...... '. 
------------ --------- ------- 
'It's just too hot to wear clothes today,' Jack says as he stepped out of the shower.. 'Honey, what do you think the neighbors would think if I mowed the lawn like this?' 
'Probably that I married you for your money,' she replied. 
------------ --------- --------- --------- ---- 
Q: What do you call an intelligent, good looking, sensitive man? 
A: A rumor ------------ 
------------ --------- --------- --------- ---- 
Dear Lord, 
I pray for Wisdom to understand my man; 
Love to forgive him; and Patience for his moods. 
Because, Lord, if I pray for Strength, I'll beat him to death. AMEN 
------------ --------- --------- --------- ---- 
Q: Why do little boys whine? 
A: They are practicing to be men. 
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -- 
Q: What do you call a handcuffed man? 
A: Trustworthy. . 
------------ --------- --------- --------- ------ 
Q: What does it mean when a man is in your bed gasping for breath and calling your name? 
A: You did not hold the pillow down long enough. 
------------ --------- --------- --------- --- 
Q: Why do men whistle when they are sitting on the toilet? 
A: It helps them remember which end to wipe.. 
------------ --------- --------- --------- ---- 
Q: How do you keep your husband from reading your e-mail? 
A: Rename the email folder 'Instruction Manuals' 
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- - 
While creating husbands, God promised women that good and ideal husbands would be found in all corners of the world... 
Then He made the earth round.


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> I received Roots, the complete collection, for Christmas. We did not get it on TV back in the 70's &I have always wanted to watch it. I read the book way back when. My son & I spent part of today watching some of it. There are 25 hrs of movies in the set so it will take a while to watch it all. So far it is very good. Have any of you seen it?
> 
> I saw it years ago and really enjoyed it. Wouldn't mind seeing it again.


----------



## iamsam

that is a great site trisha - thanks for pointing it out - the globe looks like it would be fun to knit. i also liked the train and the duck house.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> I found a cute free globe pattern. Check this out.
> 
> http://www.clarescopefarrell.co.uk/knittedglobelaunch.html
> 
> Trisha


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Oh dear, we are getting news of the Arctic weather across the States even on our radio news, and it sounds very scary. We're getting stormy weather and some flooding, but that's not too uncommon in the islands, although rather more frequent this winter. I'm going to meet up with DH in California in 10 days time (assuming the flights all go) so I'm especially interested in what the weathers doing! DH will be going to a meeting in SF before I travel.
> How is the Southern Hemisphere faring? I assume all the fires are out! - well hope so. Radio reported it to have been Australia's hottest year for hundreds of years.
> 
> I've just borrowed DDs iPad so will send a pic of another of the crisscross scarves I've been making over Christmas. They are really quite addictive!


Lovely scarf.

Hope you have a wonderful time in San Francisco. Take warm clothes. I thought all of California was warm but we were in for a surprise and had to buy warm clothes when we got to San Francisco and this wasn't in the winter. Of course it can always surprise you, but easier to have a layer of light cothes under that you can use if it did for some reason turn warm. Great place to have fun.


----------



## busyworkerbee

EJS said:


> The capelet and hair are beautiful.
> Glad you are getting the tooth taken care of. My DH needs to see the dentist but he uses VA services and has to see his PCP first and have a referral to the dentist. He can't get an appointment until Feb or March. Not enough docs around here for the number of vets in the area.
> I am in a quandry as to what to do with my hair. I liked it short but also enjoy it long. Right now I look like I have a poof on my head. Georgia loves to play with it though so not all bad~~LOL
> The pic of me and DH was taken in Arizona in October of 2012. We don't get photos together very often


Similiar problem over here with DVA at times. Count down is on to neck op for dsf, who is vet and has DVA Gold card. It is almost over 3 months since this became critical situation requiring surgical intervention.


----------



## iamsam

i didn't realize it was so small - takes care of over crowding.

sam



TNS said:


> Re the Puffin site - it's a tiny island called Burhou just north west of Alderney in the English Channel Islands. Alderney is very close to the French Coast, (Cap de la Hague) and is north east of Guernsey which is bigger. The nearest French City on the peninsula is Cherbourg. On some maps you can't see the outline of Alderney, just the town name, St Anne. Alderney is only 3.5 x 1.5 miles, so is invisible on all but the most magnified maps!


----------



## busyworkerbee

EJS said:


> I hope your DH can find a snow blower. My DD went out looking for one yesterday as the one they had finally conked out on them. There were none to be found.
> I heard she is off work today as all the roads are closed. I hate the weather is that bad but so happy she gets to stay home and be warm and safe.


Curious if portable leaf blower would work for blowing snow off paths.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh no about the roof/ceiling...so sorry that 2014 is starting out with all kinds of bumps for you. Continuing to pray for your brother...hope he comes through the next few days and is then on the way to recovery.



cmaliza said:


> I can't believe it! I "caught up"! Well....I did scan a bit quickly, but I am sorta' up to date. My update: brother is still in hospital under heavy sedation. They were going to try to give him a tracheotomy today if it could be scheduled...otherwise they will do it tomorrow. He has some pneumonia, one lung is still collapsed, and he has spiked a temp as high as 104. Still lots to worry about. His surgery wound is clean, there has been some good change in his bowel obstruction issue, so there are some good signs. I'm sure all your prayers and positive vibes are part of that. THANK YOU ALL! I think the tracheotomy will be a good thing, too. Just that another surgery is risky.
> 
> The temps here are downright "chilly"! Can you believe it....Friday we are expecting...RAIN! Until then, tonight we are expecting wind chill temps to be around -45. brrrr!
> 
> Well...the year is just starting with all kinds of "issues". Late yesterday afternoon we heard a HUGE THUMP! We assumed it was snow falling off the roof...which it does sometimes. When DH went upstairs to go to bed....he found tht part of the ceiling in our daughter's bedroom has fallen down. Good grief! We'd had this problem several years ago...we thought the problem had been fixed....alas...I guess not!
> 
> I do have a couple of pics to attach..somehow.
> Thanks everyone for their good wishes & prayers. Loved the new avatars. Gwen & Marianne...too much fun!
> Trying to get back on track...."it's always something!".
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angora,
> Your capelet & new "do" look great. i have to confess, until you changed your avatar, I thought you were silver haired. I bet that cape pattern would be great turned into a poncho.
> Good luck with getting the tooth fixed, it will be great to have that over.


Yes, I would love, love, love it as a poncho.

I didn't realize people thought mom was me as I have had photos of me up before, but then I've had it up for a while and newer people wouldn't know. Mom is only 18 yrs. older than me and if I didn't color it I would be gray too. I was tempted to go gray as it would save money. Maybe when DH is gray I will let it go natural.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Sorlenna said:


> I'm only on page 10, and I may not have a chance to catch up! But I wanted to let you all know the latest update on my nephew is that he's out of the hospital. :thumbup: He still has a way to go, but I want to thank all who have lifted up their voices on his behalf.
> 
> Hugs & blessings.


 :-D :-D :-D :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

DaylilyDawn said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just a few lines to let you know I finished my daughter's gloves last night. Now she will have them ready for the freezing temperatures we are expecting tonight and tomorrow. I will be out in the cold in the AM due to school starting up again after the holiday break. She goes to work tomorrow too. She has today off. I used Knit Picks Swish Superwash worsted weight for her gloves in the color Black and I used the mens measurements for her since she has a hand size that is closer to her father's size. Any time you use the glove pattern I will post in the tutorial, you can customize the glove to who you are knitting them for by having the person you are knitting it for to measure each finger from tip to base of finger, and the measurement from the base of the little finger to the wrist. Those are the measurements you need to knit to fit each and every pair you will make in the future.


Your knitting is beautiful. I found a photo of an earlier pair of yo knittingparadise.com/t-189481-1.htmlur gloves and they are quite lovely:


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Angora1 said:


> Hey Sassafras, yes the one with the gray hair is my mother. The two that were on the left are my sisters and I am the one next to mom. I was 13 1/2 when my first sibling was born, the sister next to me and about 16 1/2 when the 3rd sibling was born, my second sister on the far left. They are the two best sisters that anybody could ever have. I am so blessed.


Angora1,Your sisters and you and your mother all look so beautiful. I am in the middle of my siblings, I have an older sister, brother and two younger sisters. The youngest sister was born at the time our ages were 17, 16 15, 13. My little sister was born 3 days after I turned 15. Despite our age difference she and I are very close.


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFLMAO at the picture of the pup with static issues!!! Goodness that snow is beautiful but sooooooo glad it isn't here! Was talking to Shirley this morning and even though MANY of you are colder than we are in Georgia it is all relative...we aren't used to anything near what we are having. Bless your DH for doing the snow blowing; looks really cool the way it makes like a wall of snow so straight up and down on the side. Gives an idea of the depth really well. 


Pup lover said:


> some pictures


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Yes! Bonnie's Dreambird is spectacular! And Julie, the storm pics from Scotland look like what's been happening on parts of the coast in Guernsey. Very impressive but also powerfully frightening. As usual when we have high tides and strong inland wind we have had roads blocked by stones and debris, some undermining of Coast roads and slipways, and Marks & Spencers store got it's lower floor flooded, again. (Happens 1-2 times a year) Otherwise there's little unusual damage from our recent series of storms, although the same doesn't apply to the mainland or Ireland. Last year we had a lot of trees blown down, but I think the remaining ones must be more firmly rooted! I just wonder what's coming in the rest of the winter.....


Stay safe with all these storms TNS. Poor Marks & Spencers. I think there is more flooding than there used to be. At least they say that about the Rhine. It used to flood quite seldom but is much more often now. Part of it due to what man has done to the edges of the river, trying to hem it in and another to the sources.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> January 6th already. So windy last night and a door was banging so got up to investigate and couldn't get back to sleep. The door from the garage wasn't locked and it was opening and closing and brrrrrr, good thing I woke up and locked it so the cold air wasn't coming in. This changing weather is playing havoc and I couldn't knit yesterday. Spent the day massaging my arm and wrist and aspirin with heat and cold alternating. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> I'm all ready to go shopping with my son and for lunch but got a call and I can finally get my infected tooth fixed. Been on antibiotics for weeks and asked if I could be put on the cancellation list as it will be about 7 weeks and I hate having the infection and so much antibiotics. Had to cancel with son but we already rescheduled and today I hope to get this all cleared up. I can tell it has affected my health too. I didn't want a root canal, but what can you do. So much less money than an implant.
> 
> EJS, how wonderful to see a photo of you and your DH.
> 
> Hope all of you who have been sick are recovering. Pray for all my KTP friends and your loved ones too.


It is wonderful! She is such a wonderful designer. She is going to teach for us again. you did a great job -- it is nice the way it is too.!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Aran said:


> When I went to work today, I didn't think that the roads were too horrible, but after I got to work, we went to a Level 3. Our boss said that we could leave, so I left because I knew that the roads were only going to get worse. Sure enough, in the 2 hours I was at work, they got a lot worse. I didn't get as much snow as Sam as we were really close to the rain/snow line, but we got enough to blow around & cause whiteout conditions. My brother stayed home today, too.
> 
> I was hungry for vegetable soup, so my BIL & I made some with what we had on hand. we used a head of cabbage, some onions, celery, carrots, quinoa, & canned chicken. It was very good. I still remember one of the first times I ever cooked for my family; I made chicken vegetable barley soup. My dad was a little skeptical but took some out of politeness & then exclaimed, "This is really good!" I replied, "Yeah, Dad, I can actually cook." He was mystified. I made vegetable soup lots of times for him after that. BTW, I discovered for that soup, garlic, onion, basil, parsley, & a little curry & red pepper season it very well.


Oh yes, those seasonings would be quite wonderful!!! Sounds so good.


----------



## Cashmeregma

ChrisEl said:


> All the wind and cold we are getting has reminded me of the children's book The Long Winter by Laura Ingalls Wilder. It is set in the Dakota territory (north central US near the Canadian border) around 1880 and it was based on a terrible winter the author lived through as a girl. I have reread it as an adult and I am always in awe of the pioneers who lived through such hardships. They were hardy folks. Guess I'll survive whatever this "polar vortex" as I've heard it described brings to us in our comfortable well-stocked house....


Love those stories.


----------



## budasha

Angora1 said:


> I'm all ready to go shopping with my son and for lunch but got a call and I can finally get my infected tooth fixed. Been on antibiotics for weeks and asked if I could be put on the cancellation list as it will be about 7 weeks and I hate having the infection and so much antibiotics.
> 
> So sorry that you're having so much trouble with your tooth. Hope the root canal will solve your problems.
> 
> Love your capelet....and your new hairdo...very nice.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We had DGS here today so we colored and did some connect the dots...I like to pull ones where you can't tell what it is until the outline gets done and then we color those. We also did some "juicing" and he made up the recipe of what to put in...he feels he put too much celery in it so he's developing quite the taste pallet! He also organized a "scavenger hunt" for DH and me to do...sure wish he could record where he hides things; I'll be finding Lego pieces under couch cushions, I'm afraid. But we had a lot of fun. No school again tomorrow so have to continue to find full day's worth of stuff for a nearly 5 year old to do.



thewren said:


> they know grandpa is always ready to drop everything and find new coloring pages for them. their excited oohs and aahs are worth it. and then to see them scurry home so excited and ready to color - so much fun for me.
> 
> sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> We have roads closed due to drifting....the National Guard was called up to active duty because they have some big Cranes and wrecking crews that were needed to upright semi's that had gone off the roads....several roads were completely closed for miles in Illinois and Indiana....it's bad out there with the wind and cold. School is called off for tomorrow too.


They warned they would be closing the thruway tonight. I'm sure part of it has to do with seeing what has been happening where you are. It didn't start snowing here till this afternoon.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Angora1 said:


> Your knitting is beautiful. I found a photo of an earlier pair of yo knittingparadise.com/t-189481-1.htmlur gloves and they are quite lovely:


Thank you Angora1. Those were some of my first attempts. It was a bit of a struggle for me once I got to the area for the fingers but I figured out how to do it by putting all of the stitches on waste yarn and leaving just the stitches for the finger I am working on . Since then I have gotten better at it. Be sure and check out the tutorial at the end of the month when it goes live.


----------



## iamsam

oh carol - not the way to start the new year with a hole in the ceiling. at least it is not the entire roof coming in.

good news on the brother - continuing sending positive healing energy and prayers for his well being and in know i am not alone in that.

here's hoping the remainder of the year is smooth sailing.

sam



cmaliza said:


> I can't believe it! I "caught up"! Well....I did scan a bit quickly, but I am sorta' up to date. My update: brother is still in hospital under heavy sedation. They were going to try to give him a tracheotomy today if it could be scheduled...otherwise they will do it tomorrow. He has some pneumonia, one lung is still collapsed, and he has spiked a temp as high as 104. Still lots to worry about. His surgery wound is clean, there has been some good change in his bowel obstruction issue, so there are some good signs. I'm sure all your prayers and positive vibes are part of that. THANK YOU ALL! I think the tracheotomy will be a good thing, too. Just that another surgery is risky.
> 
> The temps here are downright "chilly"! Can you believe it....Friday we are expecting...RAIN! Until then, tonight we are expecting wind chill temps to be around -45. brrrr!
> 
> Well...the year is just starting with all kinds of "issues". Late yesterday afternoon we heard a HUGE THUMP! We assumed it was snow falling off the roof...which it does sometimes. When DH went upstairs to go to bed....he found tht part of the ceiling in our daughter's bedroom has fallen down. Good grief! We'd had this problem several years ago...we thought the problem had been fixed....alas...I guess not!
> 
> I do have a couple of pics to attach..somehow.
> Thanks everyone for their good wishes & prayers. Loved the new avatars. Gwen & Marianne...too much fun!
> Trying to get back on track...."it's always something!".
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> he is kind of a dunce isn't he.
> 
> rob ford - is that the crack smoking mayor or something that we have been reading about. lettermen did quite a joke series about him - lasted for a couple of his shows. how does the man stay in office?
> 
> sam


yes that is our own Canadian Rob Ford -- he is a complete idiot and just announced he is running for mayor again. We also have a couple of Senators we are will give away. Makes you wonder.

The city council has taken away most of his power- but he is a stubborn man and won't make it easy. I just hope Torontonians are smart enough to throw him out but now a days you never know. He is so arrogant. grrrrrrr! .
jmo. First time one of our politicians has made CNN's most embarrassing people list . Not too often we make American headlines -- He is rich, spoiled and arrogant. oops, sorry about the politics.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> PLEASE - we have a few politicians that we would love to send to you guys-- Don't want him back!


Really wouldn't wish him on my Canadian sisters!! Really was thinking of deporting him somewhere like Russia or maybe the Arctic Circle...only outside of Canada and Alaska, of course!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Rookie, where did you find the globe pattern? It sounds interesting. I think an x for each tea party person....that's a BIG project.
> Carol il/oh


Great idea.


----------



## iamsam

but think of all the shades of purple you could use.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> That is really clever, but I don't think I will be making one with or without beads.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got the following jokes in an email and wanted to share...any guys (Sam and Aran) please accept my apology and view it with humor.
> 
> Thanks for the laughs, Gwenie! We know Sam and Aran are the exceptions.
> JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> The same from me and I love Gwen's hat. I stayed home from traveling the ninety miles to work today. We were over -30 below this morning and the temp has stayed at -20 all day. Our wind chill is from -40 to -60 .
> But will pack up and leave tomorrow. Won't be much warmer but that is the way it goes. We are going to be in the 30's by the weekend.


I have to go look for those hats. Glad you were ok today and stayed home. Quite dangerous to be out in those temperatures.


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is bitter here Rookie. We are just not used to this at all.


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm surprised that they even opened them today....ours are closed and have been closed for tomorrow too....latest report is that it's colder in Atlanta than it is in Anchorage, Alaska! 2/3 of the country is under an Artic Frost.


----------



## iamsam

nothing like inhome entertainment.

sam



Angora1 said:


> So windy and cold. Guess schools are cancelling for tomorrow already and some were cancelled today. Will be bitter cold and a few minutes ago there was a whiteout. My goodness, if the weather in Australia met up with the weather we are having it would be the storm of the millenium.
> 
> Can't believe it but my arm is feeling better today. :thumbup: Should be able to get a nap and then get going on the hood. I'm not going out tonight but tomorrow DH has an appointment so we will have to be there by 7am. I sure hope they don't cancel as he has done a special diet and nothing but clear liquids today. Would have to be this type of weather. Maybe it will be better tomorrow. Thanks to the weather I got my tooth fixed today as someone cancelled and it wasn't bad yet. I got home before the snow started but I must say if I had a broom to fly with I could've flown pretty far away, pretty quickly. Darn, the wind is going the wrong way to see Pup Lover, Pacer, Rookie, Kathy and Carol, so I'll just have to fly over to Caren's and pick up Grandma Paula on the way. LOL
> 
> Ok, now for a little nap. Had DH start a fire for me in the fireplace and he is playing some beautiful music. Perfect way to snuggle up on a cold day.


----------



## Pup lover

busyworkerbee said:


> Curious if portable leaf blower would work for blowing snow off paths.


Only if it is the light powdery stuff, it can be very wet and heavy or these drifts were crusty on top but powdery underneath.


----------



## Gweniepooh

HAHAHA....and 2 fingers behind Marianne's head too.


thewren said:


> wow - those are some socks. speaking of bob glory - have we heard from her lately?
> 
> sam
> 
> something funny gwen - i just noticed the two fingers behind your head.


----------



## iamsam

the fat guy from new jersey is thinking of running also.

sam

think he is from nj - cristie i think his name is - quite a bully i read



jknappva said:


> Is there some way we in the U.S. can deport him if you don't want him back? As you can tell, if he runs for president, he won't be getting this vote!!
> JuneK


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> he is kind of a dunce isn't he.
> 
> rob ford - is that the crack smoking mayor or something that we have been reading about. lettermen did quite a joke series about him - lasted for a couple of his shows. how does the man stay in office?
> 
> sam


He is but it wouldn't surprise me if he's re-elected. There are some strange people in Toronto.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for posting this...as soon as I venture out into the cold in a few days I will pick up the cake mix and vanilla pudding...got everything else on hand and will make it. It sounds wonderful!


Southern Gal said:


> Ok, guys here is my friends recipe.
> 
> Wine Cake
> 1 pkg. butter pecan cake mix (no substitutuin)
> 1 (3 oz. box instant vanilla pudding mix
> 3/4 C. water
> 1/4 C. white wine (used Chablis)
> 3/4 C. oil
> 1/4 C. brown sugar
> 1/4 C. white sugar
> 4 eggs
> 1/2 C. chopped pecans
> 
> Directions for cake:
> Mix the above ingredients, except pecans, for three minutes. Spray Pam and sprinkle reserved pecans on the bottom of a Bundt pan. Pour batter over nuts and bake at 350* until toothpick comes out clean, about 40 minutes.Ice while hot
> 
> Icing:
> 1 Stick butter
> 1 C. sugar
> 2 TBS. water
> 1/2 C. white wine
> 
> Directions for Icing:
> Bring the above ingredients to boil. Punch many holes in cake with toothpick and press down slightly on center section of cake around the pan hole. Slowly spoon ining over top of cake. Allow cake to remain in pan for 10-15 min. until all juice is absorbed. Go around edges of pan with a knife and turn over onto a plate.
> 
> I think this is my favorite all time cake and you know i love, love chocolate, but this trumps everything.


----------



## AZ Sticks

So glad to hear this Sorlenna! Take care my friend-


Sorlenna said:


> I'm only on page 10, and I may not have a chance to catch up! But I wanted to let you all know the latest update on my nephew is that he's out of the hospital. :thumbup: He still has a way to go, but I want to thank all who have lifted up their voices on his behalf.
> 
> Hugs & blessings.


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got the following jokes in an email and wanted to share...any guys (Sam and Aran) please accept my apology and view it with humor.
> 
> Thanks for my laugh of the day.


----------



## AZ Sticks

This is lovely!


TNS said:


> Oh dear, we are getting news of the Arctic weather across the States even on our radio news, and it sounds very scary. We're getting stormy weather and some flooding, but that's not too uncommon in the islands, although rather more frequent this winter. I'm going to meet up with DH in California in 10 days time (assuming the flights all go) so I'm especially interested in what the weathers doing! DH will be going to a meeting in SF before I travel.
> How is the Southern Hemisphere faring? I assume all the fires are out! - well hope so. Radio reported it to have been Australia's hottest year for hundreds of years.
> 
> I've just borrowed DDs iPad so will send a pic of another of the crisscross scarves I've been making over Christmas. They are really quite addictive!


----------



## iamsam

great picture of you and hubby - an especially good picture of you i might add.

i love the picture of the four of you -

sam



Angora1 said:


> Hey Sassafras, yes the one with the gray hair is my mother. The two that were on the left are my sisters and I am the one next to mom. I was 13 1/2 when my first sibling was born, the sister next to me and about 16 1/2 when the 3rd sibling was born, my second sister on the far left. They are the two best sisters that anybody could ever have. I am so blessed.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Sometimes just enough rain to get the street wet seems to bring out all the oil on the pavement! My son wrecked his motorcycle a few years ago on Christmas Eve. He was on a country road and he didn't see a wet spot on a curve. It wasn't ice, just wet. And he'd been riding a motorcycle for 15-20 years. He was only a mile or so from home and a neighbor came by and picked him and the motorcycle up and took them home. I was hoping he'd give up riding one but nope. So Mom keeps her mouth shut!!
> juneK


Yep, those wet spots are awful. Due to all our experiences on bikes, the girls were forbidden to ever get on one. Poor Jess came home with a tail pipe burn on her leg and we knew what it was immediately and cut her no slack. Poor thing, she needed a ride home from work very late at night and did not know the guy rode a bike... She didn't want to wake us at 2 in the morning. Still, she was in trouble....


----------



## Designer1234

budasha said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received Roots, the complete collection, for Christmas. We did not get it on TV back in the 70's &I have always wanted to watch it. I read the book way back when. My son & I spent part of today watching some of it. There are 25 hrs of movies in the set so it will take a while to watch it all. So far it is very good. Have any of you seen it?
> 
> I saw it years ago and really enjoyed it. Wouldn't mind seeing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a book I read over and over -- such a sad history -- I think everyone should read it - It made a difference about how I felt about many things. So well written. I would love
> to see it again. I wonder if the library has it hmm I think I will check.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grannypeg

I worked last Thursday (part of our Christmas holidays) in lieu of today. So, today was really a holiday for me.

uote=Angora1]Glad you are safe but sorry you had to miss your appointment. Missing work could be nice if you don't get docked pay![/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very very wet Great Bend. Lots of wind and rain, currently 7.7C/46F at 07:25. It has been raining all night the snow is melting. The weather report says we will be down to -7.7C/ 18F by 7 pm with snow.
> 
> Sorry I have missed a day or two but have been under the weather. I will try to catch up.
> 
> This mornings coffee. A neat idea to up cycle your old jumpers/sweaters.
> 
> Sending healing energy and hugs to all.


 Hate to hear you are still not feeling tip top. This weather sure doesn't help. Me sure to keep some of that healing energy for yourself....


----------



## Patches39

AZ Sticks said:


> I just had a lovely moment when the mail came today. The note cards I purchased from Pacer's son Matthew arrived!!! Alan and I had a great time going through them and looking at all of the drawings. They were all tied up so nicely that I will never get them back the way they were - so I have saved the ribbons and stored the cards in a tin I bought so that I can keep them out on my desk. Those of you who have shared your snail mail addy with me will eventually receive one in the mail the next time I drop you a note!!! If you want to join the "pen pal" list just PM me!!! I will add some pictures - just give me a minute-


Oh my, beautiful, and lovely tin too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love this site Trisha. copied the globe and the chess/checker set patterns. thanks for posting.


Onthewingsofadove said:


> I found a cute free globe pattern. Check this out.
> 
> http://www.clarescopefarrell.co.uk/knittedglobelaunch.html
> 
> Trisha


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oops.....don't know if it is due to the extreme cold or what but computer really acting weird. When I try to changes pages it will repeatedly say the site isn't working. When I try to post it just hangs up. Hope I don't do too many doubles.


----------



## budasha

We had snow and freezing rain overnight so didn't go anywhere. DH is upset with me because he wants to get the new puppy so badly and I'm not willing to drive anywhere in this weather. I did go out and broke the snow and ice off the roof of the van. It came off in big hunks. Didn't help my sore shoulders any. Hopefully the weather won't be so bad tomorrow and I will dare to drive the 2 hours to the city. I can only hope. It's supposed to get milder by the end of the week.


Stay well all and keep warm.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I didn't even realize there were fresh water jelly fish.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I just learned this summer that there are freshwater jellyfish in Lake Erie! They are very small, and for part of their life they are translucent. One person has handle lots of them and has never been stung, but others have reported being stung. Interesting.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

I'm still laughing gwen - very funny - did you show them to Brantley.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I just got the following jokes in an email and wanted to share...any guys (Sam and Aran) please accept my apology and view it with humor.
> 
> One day my housework-challenged husband decided to wash his Sweatshirt. Seconds after he stepped into the laundry room, he shouted to me, 'What setting do I use on the washing machine?'
> 'It depends,' I replied. 'What does it say on your shirt?'
> He yelled back, ' MICHIGAN !'
> And they say blonds are dumb....
> ------------ --------- --------- --------- ----
> A couple is lying in bed. The man says, 'I am going to make you the happiest woman in the world...'
> The woman replies, 'I'll miss you...... '.
> ------------ --------- -------
> 'It's just too hot to wear clothes today,' Jack says as he stepped out of the shower.. 'Honey, what do you think the neighbors would think if I mowed the lawn like this?'
> 'Probably that I married you for your money,' she replied.
> ------------ --------- --------- --------- ----
> Q: What do you call an intelligent, good looking, sensitive man?
> A: A rumor ------------
> ------------ --------- --------- --------- ----
> Dear Lord,
> I pray for Wisdom to understand my man;
> Love to forgive him; and Patience for his moods.
> Because, Lord, if I pray for Strength, I'll beat him to death. AMEN
> ------------ --------- --------- --------- ----
> Q: Why do little boys whine?
> A: They are practicing to be men.
> ------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --
> Q: What do you call a handcuffed man?
> A: Trustworthy. .
> ------------ --------- --------- --------- ------
> Q: What does it mean when a man is in your bed gasping for breath and calling your name?
> A: You did not hold the pillow down long enough.
> ------------ --------- --------- --------- ---
> Q: Why do men whistle when they are sitting on the toilet?
> A: It helps them remember which end to wipe..
> ------------ --------- --------- --------- ----
> Q: How do you keep your husband from reading your e-mail?
> A: Rename the email folder 'Instruction Manuals'
> ------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -
> While creating husbands, God promised women that good and ideal husbands would be found in all corners of the world...
> Then He made the earth round.


----------



## iamsam

that is what gary was using on the light snow that we had earlier - it would not work on what we have now unless in included a heater.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Curious if portable leaf blower would work for blowing snow off paths.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my....can't say I admire your new ceiling decoration...what happened? Love the deer pictures.

Still praying for your brother. I was telling Marianne and couldn't remember where he was (city/hospital) and exactly what had happened but she also is praying for him. I do hope he continues to improve and will have a full recovery soon.


cmaliza said:


> I can't believe it! I "caught up"! Well....I did scan a bit quickly, but I am sorta' up to date. My update: brother is still in hospital under heavy sedation. They were going to try to give him a tracheotomy today if it could be scheduled...otherwise they will do it tomorrow. He has some pneumonia, one lung is still collapsed, and he has spiked a temp as high as 104. Still lots to worry about. His surgery wound is clean, there has been some good change in his bowel obstruction issue, so there are some good signs. I'm sure all your prayers and positive vibes are part of that. THANK YOU ALL! I think the tracheotomy will be a good thing, too. Just that another surgery is risky.
> 
> The temps here are downright "chilly"! Can you believe it....Friday we are expecting...RAIN! Until then, tonight we are expecting wind chill temps to be around -45. brrrr!
> 
> Well...the year is just starting with all kinds of "issues". Late yesterday afternoon we heard a HUGE THUMP! We assumed it was snow falling off the roof...which it does sometimes. When DH went upstairs to go to bed....he found tht part of the ceiling in our daughter's bedroom has fallen down. Good grief! We'd had this problem several years ago...we thought the problem had been fixed....alas...I guess not!
> 
> I do have a couple of pics to attach..somehow.
> Thanks everyone for their good wishes & prayers. Loved the new avatars. Gwen & Marianne...too much fun!
> Trying to get back on track...."it's always something!".
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> January 6th already. So windy last night and a door was banging so got up to investigate and couldn't get back to sleep. The door from the garage wasn't locked and it was opening and closing and brrrrrr, good thing I woke up and locked it so the cold air wasn't coming in. This changing weather is playing havoc and I couldn't knit yesterday. Spent the day massaging my arm and wrist and aspirin with heat and cold alternating. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> I'm all ready to go shopping with my son and for lunch but got a call and I can finally get my infected tooth fixed. Been on antibiotics for weeks and asked if I could be put on the cancellation list as it will be about 7 weeks and I hate having the infection and so much antibiotics. Had to cancel with son but we already rescheduled and today I hope to get this all cleared up. I can tell it has affected my health too. I didn't want a root canal, but what can you do. So much less money than an implant.
> 
> EJS, how wonderful to see a photo of you and your DH.
> 
> Hope all of you who have been sick are recovering. Pray for all my KTP friends and your loved ones too.


great hair and love the capelet... Sorry about the tooth. I had my first root canal this past year... Not nearly as bad as I expected. I think you would have needed that even with an implant to kill the nerve and stop the pain....


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> PLEASE - we have a few politicians that we would love to send to you guys-- Don't want him back!


We have some we could share with you so be careful who you send. LOL


----------



## iamsam

let's not litter Antarctica - i was thinking some remote atoll i the south pacific where they did the bomb testing - there has to be enough radiation to ...........

sam



jknappva said:


> Really wouldn't wish him on my Canadian sisters!! Really was thinking of deporting him somewhere like Russia or maybe the Arctic Circle...only outside of Canada and Alaska, of course!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam

i bet you don't even own a pair of longjohns.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> It is bitter here Rookie. We are just not used to this at all.


----------



## iamsam

can you believe it - i missed those too. maybe i should have my eyes checked.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> HAHAHA....and 2 fingers behind Marianne's head too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I must confess....this is a second picture we took...wondered if you folks would notice...LOL...Marianne just sent it to me a day or two ago.....


jknappva said:


> I just noticed them today, too,Sam. Guess we're sure unobservant! Glad I'm not alone.
> Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee

cmaliza said:


> I can't believe it! I "caught up"! Well....I did scan a bit quickly, but I am sorta' up to date. My update: brother is still in hospital under heavy sedal kinds of "issues". Late yesterday afternoon we heard a HUGE THUMP! We assumed it was snow falling off the roof...which it does sometimes. When DH went upstairs to go to bed....he found tht part of the ceiling in our daughter's bedroom has fallen down. Good grief! We'd had this problem several years ago...we thought the problem had been fixed....alas...I guess not!
> 
> I do have a couple of pics to attach..somehow.
> Thanks everyone for their good wishes & prayers. Loved the new avatars. Gwen & Marianne...too much fun!
> Trying to get back on track...."it's always something!".
> Carol il/oh


Unfortunately, looks like roof repair or reseal as well as ceiling repair.

Great news about improvement for brother.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm working at catching up a bit--must go get to my supper in a few but I'll do what I can to get ahead! And forgive me if my comments seem far behind or out of context--will quote where possible!

On the no bake cookies: I've never had those fail. I boil the butter, milk, sugar, and cocoa for one minute, then take off the heat, add the p. butter, stir until melted, then add vanilla and oats. Those were one of the first things I ever learned to cook. I also have a never fail p. butter fudge recipe I think I have shared before (super easy), but if anyone wants it again, I'll look it up and repost.



Pup lover said:


> I have heard that the smaller dig breeds are very hard to house train if not impossible to train. Pugs, Chihuahuas etc not sure why but I have heard that many times. Our cockapoo was very eady to train 2 days I think, Daisy the Bernese was another story she is very headstrong and she will hold it for forever even now though she will finally go on command when shes told we are going to work or its bedtime.


We never had any trouble with our mini doxie, but then again, he just loved to be outside, so that may have made it easier.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene - you look as gorgeous as ever and love the capelet!! We've been missing you and your posts.
> 
> Gwen - love the hats. Looks like you had a good time. Hope you have warmer weather there than what we have. DD#1 is stuck there in Atlanta airport area until she can get a flight back out to St. Louis and then drive home to Springfield. It's -45 degrees with windchill so very very cold around here.


Hope she stays put, curls up with a book at a hotel and just stops stressing about it. Mother Nature has a way of making us all slow down..... that being said, need to find out if DH is flying. At least her DH is in town this month so the girls are pretty well covered...


----------



## Gweniepooh

jknappva said:


> Is there some way we in the U.S. can deport him if you don't want him back? As you can tell, if he runs for president, he won't be getting this vote!!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: DITTO!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure if you could get to the pipes but here there is something called heat tape( I think that's what it's called) that my husband has wraped around pipes in our pump house & plugs in when it gets very cold. Maybe that would work for you?


It would on the ones we can reach, like under the vanities and kitchen sink. The upstairs shower is a real problem.... but it has only broken once. Unfortunately, a lot of our plumbing runs under the slab from the water heater in the garage. I have to turn on hot to brush my teeth in the hopes of getting it warm enough to wash face!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee

pacer said:


> I hope you have a heated, covered broom to fly on as it is too cold here. Bitter cold for all of us in this area. Rookie said they were bringing out cranes to upright overturned semi-trucks so I know we would certainly loose you in this wind.


Heating charms for winter built in as well as comfortable seating and windscreens streamlined for riders are standars for brooms, aren't they?


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> I know I will see video of the storms when I watch the 6 o'clock news! They will have both America and Europe in all probability. I am sure you will be snug and warm...


Certainly help cool us down to view all that snow on news.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> I got this in an email today and thought specifically of BobGlory but also thought others of you might want a challenge. It is free with the code heart entered when you attempt to purchase it it. Not up to doing it myself yet but did get it for future purposes.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carved-heart-socks


Great pattern. Those would be wonderful Valentine presents....


----------



## Gweniepooh

I tell you what.....you keep your idiots and we'll keep our idiots OR perhaps we can find someplace to send all of them....maybe Mars???LOL


Designer1234 said:


> PLEASE - we have a few politicians that we would love to send to you guys-- Don't want him back!


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Hey Sassafras, yes the one with the gray hair is my mother. The two that were on the left are my sisters and I am the one next to mom. I was 13 1/2 when my first sibling was born, the sister next to me and about 16 1/2 when the 3rd sibling was born, my second sister on the far left. They are the two best sisters that anybody could ever have. I am so blessed.


You two make a handsome couple you are truly beautiful, and so is your family, really blessed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been thinking that would be a good idea- but the first thing I am looking at affording, after Ringo's vaccinations- is my big decision I have taken to move to the South Island again. It is going to take a lot of organisation- not the least finding somewhere that will allow me to have Ringo- but I have made my decision in principle- now I just have to find the way to make it work. At the very earliest it will not be before the end of July. But Bronwen and family are positive about the idea- Peter actually suggested Timaru- which is a nice size of town- has hills- which I prefer- and has not been so drastically affected by the earthquakes. I love the idea of relocating to Kaikoura- but as the town is so very small it may well not be such a good choice long term. Timaru is also on the coast.


There is always something to be said for fresh starts. I hope you can work something out that fits all your needs.


----------



## EJS

Angora1 said:


> Thank you. I do hope your DH can get an appointment soon. The teeth sure can affect our health, but I know from a friend that it isn't always that easy when you are a vet and sometimes even have to travel distances for specialists.
> 
> I have gone short a few times but always go back to mid-length. Hair isn't good enough quality to go really long but do like the option of putting my hair up from time to time.
> 
> You have a beautiful smile. Now as to a poof on the top of your head, I still like fluffy hair. Guess I am stuck in the 60's. Good luck deciding what to do. The nice thing is, it always grows back....if we are lucky. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thank you. It would also help if DH would call in and see if he could come in sooner but he does hate to ruffle feathers (except mine that is) and wants to wait for his regular appointment. When he finally does get the referral we will have to head to Birmingham~~about 2 hours from here.

I seem to always return to a mid length with my hair too because I like to braid it. And, like you say, once cut it will always grow back. My poof really does not look so bad, I am just not used to it. I have curly hair so it can be a bit uncontrollable no matter the length. :lol: :?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Patches39 said:


> Oh my, beautiful, and lovely tin too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, love the capelet and the blue is a lovely color. You look so pretty. I am afraid I have thought you were your mom all this time, with silver hair. Also confused, is your given name Daralene?
> Did my half hour of Zumba and fixed beef and veggies for crock pot stew. Love crock pot meals as energy gets low in afternoon.
> Last night we had chicken curry. Leftover chicken, nuked Brown rice, Trader Joe's green curry sauce, flaked crock utility, canned fried onion flakes heated in oven. Easy peasey.


Love the crock pot meals. I just don't have many good ones. The curry sounds really yummy. (and yes, her name is Daralene... so unique for a special lady.)


----------



## AZ Sticks

Drive safe Liz - the puppy will wait - I know that DH may not understand - but you know if you are comfortable driving...


budasha said:


> We had snow and freezing rain overnight so didn't go anywhere. DH is upset with me because he wants to get the new puppy so badly and I'm not willing to drive anywhere in this weather. I did go out and broke the snow and ice off the roof of the van. It came off in big hunks. Didn't help my sore shoulders any. Hopefully the weather won't be so bad tomorrow and I will dare to drive the 2 hours to the city. I can only hope. It's supposed to get milder by the end of the week.
> 
> Stay well all and keep warm.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> some pictures


Awwww. how cute is that. (DH is wearing a pair of fleece pants and shocks himself every time he moves....)


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> PLEASE - we have a few politicians that we would love to send to you guys-- Don't want him back!


Think that is standard for ALL countries.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> I'm only on page 10, and I may not have a chance to catch up! But I wanted to let you all know the latest update on my nephew is that he's out of the hospital. :thumbup: He still has a way to go, but I want to thank all who have lifted up their voices on his behalf.
> 
> Hugs & blessings.


Great news and don't fret about catching up. We will all be hear when you have time to chat....


----------



## Dreamweaver

TNS said:


> Oh dear, we are getting news of the Arctic weather across the States even on our radio news, and it sounds very scary. We're getting stormy weather and some flooding, but that's not too uncommon in the islands, although rather more frequent this winter. I'm going to meet up with DH in California in 10 days time (assuming the flights all go) so I'm especially interested in what the weathers doing! DH will be going to a meeting in SF before I travel.
> How is the Southern Hemisphere faring? I assume all the fires are out! - well hope so. Radio reported it to have been Australia's hottest year for hundreds of years.
> 
> I've just borrowed DDs iPad so will send a pic of another of the crisscross scarves I've been making over Christmas. They are really quite addictive!


Love, love. love that crossover. You should have good weather in California....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not yet Sam. He's already gone to bed. Working out in this weather is really hard on him and he is soooooo tired. But I will!


thewren said:


> I'm still laughing gwen - very funny - did you show them to Brantley.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are right but Brantley does! Working outside all day he needs them. I told him he shouldn't work tomorrow. He said the company never calls off work BUT that he may not go in. I hope he stays home. 


thewren said:


> i bet you don't even own a pair of longjohns.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh I have come to the end!!! I didn't think I would catch up today. I know I haven't commented on everything I would like - great pictures of snow, projects, and lovely faces.... sucks to have ceilings falling in though and the snow and cold can back off any time. Please be safe if you are out in the bad weather - Julie I need clarification on south island.... or I need to find a map and see if that is where B and the DGC live.... Sam keep warm and let the little boys earn their coloring pages by bringing you hot coffee!!!! I have some I will stick in the mail to them this week. Caren, glad you are feeling better - still waiting to hear from Kaye and still no word from Charlotte.... but hoping that everyone is improving.... luv to all - I will be back after I find something to eat.... AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well they are on MY broom!


busyworkerbee said:


> Heating charms for winter built in as well as comfortable seating and windscreens streamlined for riders are standars for brooms, aren't they?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Standard equipment on mine too..................


Gweniepooh said:


> Well they are on MY broom!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Pup lover said:


> Only if it is the light powdery stuff, it can be very wet and heavy or these drifts were crusty on top but powdery underneath.


Thanks for that information. I have always wondered about that, never having been near snow.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> that is the risk us avatar swappers take- depends on whether you read the name or the avatar I guess! I know sometimes I get fooled by Shirley's rapid change of image!


once the workshops start I usually leave it so that they know who I am -- I do like change though. Maybe I am in hiding???? :XD:

Purple's beading class has over l00 people signed in. She has given us a good start and we will likely start beading tomorrow. I went out and bought some beads and hope to add beads to a scarf. I had hoped to do beads on the yarn I got from Nicho but I would need very large beads as it is a heavy worsted weight. so will stick to the finer yarn.

I have one of the patterns posted here - I think by Melody and hope to make a scarf or cowl with it with the lovely yarn.

Melody, Where are you? I haven't seen your post since just after Christmas.

We worry about all who stop posting -- I am concerned about Zoe -- I know her Dad was very ill and they had to drive quite a ways to visit him. Prayers for both of them.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> if the weather keeps up there will not have school tomorrow either - and i am almost out of coputer paper - wonder if a state trooper would bring me a ream if i asked. lol
> 
> my house is fairly warm - i think my mr slim is being hard pressed to keep the place warm - plus i really need some weather proofing at the front door - woke up to a little snow drift indoors - not where want it. will take care of it before the next storm - and evidently they are tracking another storm that they say could hit yet this week. mother nature must not have any school age children at home or she would give us a break. lol
> 
> not to worry - i am dressed warm - have even had a shower - thank goodness for hot water - and i have a little ceramic space heater i can use if it gets too cool. i used it in the bathroom this morning since there is no heat in the bathroom. i am also doing laundry and the dryer puts out some heat. i am good to go.
> 
> gary could not go to work today - not that he could have gotten the truck out. i think for all intents and pruposes everything in town is shut down - and i do hope the mailman and the lady that delivers our newspaper are not out and about - we can wait on our mail and the newspaper.
> 
> my coffee is getting cold so i may venture next door for a refill. may bring some coffee back with me to make in my coffee press.
> 
> dawn, Jeanette and carol and anyone else in this storm i hope you are all hunkered down nice and warm and safe.
> 
> joy - have you and nittergma gotten any of this storm?
> 
> sam


I so agree about Mother Nature. I have now decided she is getting long in the tooth and very crotchety.......

I can't imagine not having heat in the bathroom... We have a heat lamp in the ceiling...I think I would be forgoing a shower or throwing my towels in the dryer for a nice warm-up on getting out....

We need to weather roof the whole house. We don't have storm windows and I can just feel the cold coming in the patio door when I sit on that couch to work on computer....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wow....finally caught up. Gotta go get some dinner now...leftovers; roast beef, mashed potatoes, green beans, carrots....at least I think there is some of all of it left from last night...lol. 

Hannah (DD) started classes today at North Georgia College about 10 miles from us. Her classes are Mon. & Weds. from around 2 or 3 until 8 pm. So glad she is back on track now. She taking 3 classes this semester. 

Will try to get back on later and check in. If not, will see you guys & gals in the a.m.

Hugs & peace to all!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes --- and keeps adding more -- I think 4 or more new people have shown up to the table this week. Awesome!
> 
> I found several patterns somewhere on the net and the general pattern sites (Ravelry, Craftsy, etc.) when I was looking for a globe Christmas ornament, and found everything from a globe the size of a baseball to the size of a beach ball...I think we'd need the beach ball size.


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> I tell you what.....you keep your idiots and we'll keep our idiots OR perhaps we can find someplace to send all of them....maybe Mars???LOL


Only if we can include some ex pollies who kep trying to get elected, despite several defeats.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Trisha. The tooth is repaired. Quite an ordeal and took a while as 3 roots to be cleaned out but now it is done. The problem is the gold work done in Europe doesn't allow the x-ray to show any problems until it is too late. :x


and hopefully this will be the corner you need to turn, to get some of your energy back! How annoying that the gold work interfered with the xrays.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm finding some quirks today too...I think the bandwidth is being challenged by so many people at home and on the internet.



Gweniepooh said:


> Oops.....don't know if it is due to the extreme cold or what but computer really acting weird. When I try to changes pages it will repeatedly say the site isn't working. When I try to post it just hangs up. Hope I don't do too many doubles.


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~you can see the picture if you click on the arrow in the upper right corner. You can also make it bigger or smaller.
> Also, it will periodically fade to show the pizzle pieces that are under it. Enjoy!
> Carol il/oh


thanks... I did find the picture on about the third puzzle..... and being able to shrink it in size to see all the pieces is a good feature too. Is there a way to pause the clock if you want to go refresh your drink???


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> Well they are on MY broom!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Mine has cooling charms instead of heating charms.

:-D


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> i know - jynx would understand when i mention that i was working on a jigsaw puzzle - i always set them for 300pieces so it takes me a while - i did quit before it was finished - will try to finish it today sometime.
> 
> i do need to get to bed earlier - i keep trying.
> 
> sam


I finally quit at 2... I MUST do better. Then I tossed and turned all night worrying about the mom problem.....


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Being near family is why I moved tp Brisbane and in with dm and dsf. Now it is 3 way carer situation, beneficial to all 3 of us.


I will be nearer, rather than exactly near- but it will be an improvement over being on the other major Island!
That is good you have your caring arrangement!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just heard from DD and she's headed to a movie--she's going to see Frozen, of course. Seems appropriate. DD here and DGS are going also...but DGS didn't seem too thrilled by it-he says there's a snow monster in it. They're going with another family so I said he could buddy up with one of he older boys and he'd help him hide his eyes if the monster came on. DGS was happy about that.....and the prospect of having popcorn.



Dreamweaver said:


> Hope she stays put, curls up with a book at a hotel and just stops stressing about it. Mother Nature has a way of making us all slow down..... that being said, need to find out if DH is flying. At least her DH is in town this month so the girls are pretty well covered...


----------



## ChrisEl

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the crock pot meals. I just don't have many good ones. The curry sounds really yummy. (and yes, her name is Daralene... so unique for a special lady.)


An easy crockpot meal we like is to pour a jar of green salsa over chicken breasts and cook on low as long as you usually do for chicken. It's good as a filling for tortillas or just over rice.
Trader Joe's makes a pretty good green salsa, but the one at Target (a big store in the US) is my favorite. Someone recommended it to me and when I tried it I had to agree that it is good. I don't get there too often but when I do I pick up a couple of jars.


----------



## EJS

busyworkerbee said:


> Curious if portable leaf blower would work for blowing snow off paths.


That is an interesting question. Am curious to know how that would work out.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I just heard that Ted Cruz wants to renounce his Canadian citizenship. He doesn't realize that we are so embarrassed that he is even half Canadian we would take up a collection and pay any applicable fees just to not have to admit to him.
> 
> After his stupidity during the US government shut down; I was certain there was a village in Texas that was missing it's idiot.
> 
> Now this dolt wants to run for president. Oh well, a very wise person once said that people get the government they deserve.
> I wonder if our friends in Toronto would use that theory to explain Rob Ford.


Just remember, we in Texas do not take returns... we are somewhat overrun...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> let's not litter Antarctica - i was thinking some remote atoll i the south pacific where they did the bomb testing - there has to be enough radiation to ...........
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam NOT they can deport him to the North Pacific, but I don't want him anywhere in this hemisphere- he might not last long in a gulag in Siberia.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Caren, glad you are feeling better - still waiting to hear from Kaye and still no word from Charlotte.... but hoping that everyone is improving.... luv to all - I will be back after I find something to eat.... AZ


Feeling better but not up to par yet, have dr appt friday.

Have heard from Kaye, she has the flu.


----------



## machriste

AZ Sticks said:


> I just had a lovely moment when the mail came today. The note cards I purchased from Pacer's son Matthew arrived!!!
> 
> The notecards are great! And I love the box!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Certainly help cool us down to view all that snow on news.


we are very pleasant again today! nice breeze- fortunately a friend cam and did the grass for me yesterday- could do with being trimmed again in just a day or two- will have to see how I go!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> There is always something to be said for fresh starts. I hope you can work something out that fits all your needs.


And I think it is wiser to shift when younger and better able to adapt!


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> I'm working at catching up a bit--must go get to my supper in a few but I'll do what I can to get ahead! And forgive me if my comments seem far behind or out of context--will quote where possible!
> 
> On the no bake cookies: I've never had those fail. I boil the butter, milk, sugar, and cocoa for one minute, then take off the heat, add the p. butter, stir until melted, then add vanilla and oats. Those were one of the first things I ever learned to cook. I also have a never fail p. butter fudge recipe I think I have shared before (super easy), but if anyone wants it again, I'll look it up and repost.
> 
> We never had any trouble with our mini doxie, but then again, he just loved to be outside, so that may have made it easier.


I would take that fudge receipt when you have time please. No hurry


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> I can't believe it! I "caught up"! Well....I did scan a bit quickly, but I am sorta' up to date. My update: brother is still in hospital under heavy sedation. They were going to try to give him a tracheotomy today if it could be scheduled...otherwise they will do it tomorrow. He has some pneumonia, one lung is still collapsed, and he has spiked a temp as high as 104. Still lots to worry about. His surgery wound is clean, there has been some good change in his bowel obstruction issue, so there are some good signs. I'm sure all your prayers and positive vibes are part of that. THANK YOU ALL! I think the tracheotomy will be a good thing, too. Just that another surgery is risky.
> 
> The temps here are downright "chilly"! Can you believe it....Friday we are expecting...RAIN! Until then, tonight we are expecting wind chill temps to be around -45. brrrr!
> 
> Well...the year is just starting with all kinds of "issues". Late yesterday afternoon we heard a HUGE THUMP! We assumed it was snow falling off the roof...which it does sometimes. When DH went upstairs to go to bed....he found tht part of the ceiling in our daughter's bedroom has fallen down. Good grief! We'd had this problem several years ago...we thought the problem had been fixed....alas...I guess not!
> 
> I do have a couple of pics to attach..somehow.
> Thanks everyone for their good wishes & prayers. Loved the new avatars. Gwen & Marianne...too much fun!
> Trying to get back on track...."it's always something!".
> Carol il/oh


Love the deer. Hate the hole in the ceiling. My utility room has sprung a leak right after being replastered and painted. We can 't find he leak so I[m afraid to do anything.

Glad there is some good news on your brother and will keeph im in my prayers....


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh I have come to the end!!! I didn't think I would catch up today. I know I haven't commented on everything I would like - great pictures of snow, projects, and lovely faces.... sucks to have ceilings falling in though and the snow and cold can back off any time. Please be safe if you are out in the bad weather - Julie I need clarification on south island.... or I need to find a map and see if that is where B and the DGC live.... Sam keep warm and let the little boys earn their coloring pages by bringing you hot coffee!!!! I have some I will stick in the mail to them this week. Caren, glad you are feeling better - still waiting to hear from Kaye and still no word from Charlotte.... but hoping that everyone is improving.... luv to all - I will be back after I find something to eat.... AZ


The South Island is the one that angles to the west, southwards, whereas the North Island where I am now is vaguely in the shape of a stingray. Timaru lies on the coast between Christchurch and Dunedin, Alastair thinks I should go to Geraldine but I think that is a little too tiny. 
I had a PM from Kaye- she nearly contracted pneumonia, but has managed to avoid that- understandably she does not have a lot of energy, and has not been on line much.
Need to find something to eat, myself!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> once the workshops start I usually leave it so that they know who I am -- I do like change though. Maybe I am in hiding???? :XD:
> 
> Purple's beading class has over l00 people signed in. She has given us a good start and we will likely start beading tomorrow. I went out and bought some beads and hope to add beads to a scarf. I had hoped to do beads on the yarn I got from Nicho but I would need very large beads as it is a heavy worsted weight. so will stick to the finer yarn.
> 
> I have one of the patterns posted here - I think by Melody and hope to make a scarf or cowl with it with the lovely yarn.
> 
> Melody, Where are you? I haven't seen your post since just after Christmas.
> 
> We worry about all who stop posting -- I am concerned about Zoe -- I know her Dad was very ill and they had to drive quite a ways to visit him. Prayers for both of them.


Melody also sent me a PM, she has been having computer problems again!


----------



## Pup lover

busyworkerbee said:


> Thanks for that information. I have always wondered about that, never having been near snow.


Light and powdery isnt good for much maybe snow angels, wet n heavy is good for snow men, snow forts and snow balls.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorry to hear about Kaye....Get well soon!!! That goes for you too...hope the Dr. is able to increase or change meds so that you begin to finally start feeling better. Sending you both many hugs and hot soup.



NanaCaren said:


> Feeling better but not up to par yet, have dr appt friday.
> 
> Have heard from Kaye, she has the flu.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure you'll have a lot of research to do to find the right place. Expenses proximity to medical care and stores are probably big factors. I'll have to look up those towns.



Lurker 2 said:


> The South Island is the one that angles to the west, southwards, whereas the North Island where I am now is vaguely in the shape of a stingray. Timaru lies on the coast between Christchurch and Dunedin, Alastair thinks I should go to Geraldine but I think that is a little too tiny.
> I had a PM from Kaye- she nearly contracted pneumonia, but has managed to avoid that- understandably she does not have a lot of energy, and has not been on line much.
> Need to find something to eat, myself!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure you'll have a lot of research to do to find the right place. Expenses proximity to medical care and stores are probably big factors. I'll have to look up those towns.


I am in a holding pattern presently- I need some answers form Social Welfare (MSD), but fully agree with you!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Is there some way we in the U.S. can deport him if you don't want him back? As you can tell, if he runs for president, he won't be getting this vote!!
> JuneK


He can't run...... If his mother was American, it wouldn't matter where he was born... but she is Cuban..... I wonder how he plans to circumvent the constitution.....


----------



## NanaCaren

My friend sent me this link thought it was real interesting. Just incase we run out of things to work on.

http://www.knittingindustry.com/knit-me-a-fence/


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> at six-thirty we are at -13° on our way to a low of -17°. and the wind is still blowing like crazy - i have not been out yet - just too cold.
> 
> sam


The question is why you would even THINK about going out... unless to grab a hot meal at the big house.... I would vote for grandchild delivery.....


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> dawn, Jeanette and carol and anyone else in this storm i hope you are all hunkered down nice and warm and safe.
> 
> joy - have you and nittergma gotten any of this storm?
> 
> sam


Sam, we were +18F this morning at 7 AM with no wind, no snow, and slightly overcast. Bright sunshine broke through about 2:30 pm but the winds picked up and the temps began dropping rapidly. We are now down to at least -5F and the house is really chilly. School is cancelled again and most of the county offices and various educational campus locations are shut down.

The last I heard, the weather people were forecasting -11F but as above, the temp is already rather close to that. The wind is sometimes blowing hard enough to be heard against the house.

Tuesday's high is expected to be +2F with tomorrow's low to be only -2F. I have no idea of the amount of snow to expect. We could be near +40 by Thursday and we are expecting the younger men in Susan's group to be here Sunday afternoon to take down a couple of dead trees before the next heavy, wet snow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Pamela F said:


> Or a trip to the beautiful Yorkshire Dales xxxx Where a bedroom awaits xxxxx


Pamela, I knew you were a jewel of a friend. Certainly wish I could take advantage of the attempted bribe you just offered me. Chat later.

Many hugs,

Joy


----------



## EJS

Angora, Love the pic of you and DH. You are a nice looking couple. Your Mom, sisters and you is a great photo.

So sorry to hear Kaye is feeling so horrible. Let her know I wish her well. 

I tried a new recipe this evening and it will be on my rotation from now on. Baked Reuben Casserole. The kids even loved it and had more. DH will be sorry he ate one serving then went to sleep as it is gone and he will have nothing to snack on later...LOL
Recipe to follow

Baked Reuben Casserole
Recipe Heavily Adapted by Winner Dinners/Origin Unkown Serves about 6
5 to 6 slices of rye bread, divided 3/4 pound thinly sliced corned beef or pastrami (shaved) 1 cup rinsed and well-drained sauerkraut 3/4 cup dill pickles, chopped 1 teaspoon caraway seeds 4 cups Swiss cheese, shredded 3 eggs 1 cup milk 1/4 cup prepared yellow mustard 1/4 cup Thousand Island salad dressing
Butter an 11×7-inch baking dish. Preheat the oven to 350. Cut 3 to 4 pieces of the bread into cubes so that you have 2 cups of bread cubes. Line the bottom of the dish with the bread cubes. Cover with half of the corned beef. Make additional layers in this order: sauerkraut, pickles, caraway seeds, 2 cups of cheese, the remaining beef, and the remaining cheese. With a whisk, beat together the eggs, milk, mustard and Thousand Island dresssing until well mixed. Pour over the casserole. Using a blender or food processor, make 1 cup of fresh bread crumbs with the remaining slices of bread. Sprinkle the bread crumbs over the top of the casserole. Bake at 350 for 40 minutes or until set in the center.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> i bet you don't even own a pair of longjohns.
> 
> sam


Bought red ones for DD as PJ's many years ago. Wish I had them for myself now!!!! I think I may have some silk pieces to go under tops..... I really must look..... and move out of this draft...


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everybody. I have had a few problems with my computer. Have fixed it I think for now. We have been having some really horrible weather. Had a blizzard watch last night and today.Got so much snow over night that the snow comes half way up my shin. It is snowing and blowing out there now and it is -19 degrees. School buses were cancelled today and tomorrow with the windchill it is supposed to be -41degrees. I don't even want to think of what it is tonight out there with the windchill. It is blowing so you can hardly see the barn.

I wanted to let you all know I am ok. Will try to post pics of snow. Maybe tomorrow I will post pics of how deep the snow is.


----------



## jheiens

RookieRetiree said:
 

> You can come spend some time at my house....we all need a respite every now and then.


How sweet of you, Jeanette. That might be a little easier to arrange than a trip to Pamela's in the Yorkshires, although such a meet-up among friends has been sneaking around in the mind's background.

Pamela and I would both probably faint if the prospect ever materialized.

Thanks and I'll keep your generous offer in mind if needed.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

i was hoping he did not need to work out in it - hopefully it will begin warming up down there soon. bundle him up nice and warm.

sam

do you have a thermos you could send hot soup with him?



Gweniepooh said:


> Not yet Sam. He's already gone to bed. Working out in this weather is really hard on him and he is soooooo tired. But I will!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm finding some quirks today too...I think the bandwidth is being challenged by so many people at home and on the internet.


Mine has been weird for a couple of days. I just change back and forth between the two computers' For awhile, it would not open KP as it said I wasn't on the internet... but I was.


----------



## iamsam

and we men are riding oh so comfortable and warm in a nice car.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well they are on MY broom!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

ChrisEl said:


> An easy crockpot meal we like is to pour a jar of green salsa over chicken breasts and cook on low as long as you usually do for chicken. It's good as a filling for tortillas or just over rice.
> Trader Joe's makes a pretty good green salsa, but the one at Target (a big store in the US) is my favorite. Someone recommended it to me and when I tried it I had to agree that it is good. I don't get there too often but when I do I pick up a couple of jars.


That sounds yummy and I have several Target's close by... It is a bit of a drive to TJ's..... We get the best fresh tortillas... the ones I am liking the best lately are butter flavored...... Could you tell me the name of the one at Target?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> And I think it is wiser to shift when younger and better able to adapt!


Absolutely..... Time to establish new friends and explore the area..... Mom moving here at 90 was needed but she never extended herself to meet other people.


----------



## iamsam

i was wondering the same thing jynx - even if he does renounce his Canadian citizenship that doesn't make him a natural born American.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> He can't run...... If his mother was American, it wouldn't matter where he was born... but she is Cuban..... I wonder how he plans to circumvent the constitution.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> My friend sent me this link thought it was real interesting. Just incase we run out of things to work on.
> 
> http://www.knittingindustry.com/knit-me-a-fence/


Love it... especially the first one....


----------



## Dreamweaver

EJS said:


> Angora, Love the pic of you and DH. You are a nice looking couple. Your Mom, sisters and you is a great photo.
> 
> So sorry to hear Kaye is feeling so horrible. Let her know I wish her well.
> 
> I tried a new recipe this evening and it will be on my rotation from now on. Baked Reuben Casserole. The kids even loved it and had more. DH will be sorry he ate one serving then went to sleep as it is gone and he will have nothing to snack on later...LOL
> Recipe to follow
> 
> Baked Reuben Casserole
> Recipe Heavily Adapted by Winner Dinners/Origin Unkown Serves about 6
> 5 to 6 slices of rye bread, divided 3/4 pound thinly sliced corned beef or pastrami (shaved) 1 cup rinsed and well-drained sauerkraut 3/4 cup dill pickles, chopped 1 teaspoon caraway seeds 4 cups Swiss cheese, shredded 3 eggs 1 cup milk 1/4 cup prepared yellow mustard 1/4 cup Thousand Island salad dressing
> Butter an 11×7-inch baking dish. Preheat the oven to 350. Cut 3 to 4 pieces of the bread into cubes so that you have 2 cups of bread cubes. Line the bottom of the dish with the bread cubes. Cover with half of the corned beef. Make additional layers in this order: sauerkraut, pickles, caraway seeds, 2 cups of cheese, the remaining beef, and the remaining cheese. With a whisk, beat together the eggs, milk, mustard and Thousand Island dresssing until well mixed. Pour over the casserole. Using a blender or food processor, make 1 cup of fresh bread crumbs with the remaining slices of bread. Sprinkle the bread crumbs over the top of the casserole. Bake at 350 for 40 minutes or until set in the center.


Love Reuben's... This would be an interesting way to go....


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely..... Time to establish new friends and explore the area..... Mom moving here at 90 was needed but she never extended herself to meet other people.


which is unfortunate!


----------



## jheiens

busyworkerbee said:


> Curious if portable leaf blower would work for blowing snow off paths.


If the snow is dry and not terribly deep, the leaf blower works beautifully. Ask me how I know?

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

check out the sweater at the top - you can't see the whole think but you can get a good idea what it looks like - i want it.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> My friend sent me this link thought it was real interesting. Just incase we run out of things to work on.
> 
> http://www.knittingindustry.com/knit-me-a-fence/


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> check out the sweater at the top - you can't see the whole think but you can get a good idea what it looks like - i want it.
> 
> sam


Yes, it is great.. so bold, graphic and colorful....


----------



## iamsam

I'm not going out believe me - i even hate to open the door for hickory to go out. she is not out for very long.

i may go over later - it remains to be seen. i have no heat in the house - my mr slim quit working at about -10° - lol. i am bundled up - have a little space heater going - an electric blanket on the bed - i will be cozy warm.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> The question is why you would even THINK about going out... unless to grab a hot meal at the big house.... I would vote for grandchild delivery.....


----------



## gagesmom

I only got caught up to 20 pages. I am off to bed.


----------



## iamsam

we are not to get any more snow other than the thirteen inches we already have - someone mentioned around here that there was another storm brewing but have not heard anything on the news about it.

we are still at a level three advisory so definitely no school tomorrow.

sam



jheiens said:


> Sam, we were +18F this morning at 7 AM with no wind, no snow, and slightly overcast. Bright sunshine broke through about 2:30 pm but the winds picked up and the temps began dropping rapidly. We are now down to at least -5F and the house is really chilly. School is cancelled again and most of the county offices and various educational campus locations are shut down.
> 
> The last I heard, the weather people were forecasting -11F but as above, the temp is already rather close to that. The wind is sometimes blowing hard enough to be heard against the house.
> 
> Tuesday's high is expected to be +2F with tomorrow's low to be only -2F. I have no idea of the amount of snow to expect. We could be near +40 by Thursday and we are expecting the younger men in Susan's group to be here Sunday afternoon to take down a couple of dead trees before the next heavy, wet snow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hockey game is almost over..... need to dry sheets and do a couple of things before turning in tonight.

Finally talked to the social worker and they want to move mom Wed. The Dr. never did call. Long story short, with much talking back and forth and making it clear what I would and would not accept.... I have mom agreeing to go to a skilled nursing facility (where I was) for a transitional period before coming home and she does understand that she will need caregiver help when that day comes.... She pretty much gets that Gerry and I cannot do it any longer and doesn't blame us..... I hope they will keep her a couple of weeks.... at least get her really walking without a walker and back to where she was before this all happened. It will also give us time to talk to caregiver providers and is closer to us so I can visit a little more. Of course the foolish social worker called it a nursing home and mom was really upset because her children had promised never to put her in a nursing home. Well, if this place is what a nursing home looks like, sign me up... I guess it is technically because some people do live there long term but having a piano, chapel, library, hair dresser, gift shop, dining room, entertainment and lovely outdoor sitting areas and coffee rooms and a little therapy available.... I found it very nice...

Anyhow, I think I will just gather all her clothes piles p and take to a cleaners..... Too much for me to deal with.\\\

Of course, neither brother were available to help with decision... one in FL... the other too busy at work..... I did let them both know that I would be out of town two week-ends from now and the ball was in their court.... I think mom will still be in rehab so no worries..

Off to find a project for sit and stitch, try to take a really warm bath before hopping under the covers....

Almost all the decorations are boxed and away and the tree is also boxed and away. DH actually washed the kitchen floor and cleaned that room. He joked that he needed some rubber gloves. Guess what he will be getting next trop to Target???


----------



## iamsam

that does sound good - i love ruben sandwiches.

sam



EJS said:


> Angora, Love the pic of you and DH. You are a nice looking couple. Your Mom, sisters and you is a great photo.
> 
> So sorry to hear Kaye is feeling so horrible. Let her know I wish her well.
> 
> I tried a new recipe this evening and it will be on my rotation from now on. Baked Reuben Casserole. The kids even loved it and had more. DH will be sorry he ate one serving then went to sleep as it is gone and he will have nothing to snack on later...LOL
> Recipe to follow
> 
> Baked Reuben Casserole
> Recipe Heavily Adapted by Winner Dinners/Origin Unkown Serves about 6
> 5 to 6 slices of rye bread, divided 3/4 pound thinly sliced corned beef or pastrami (shaved) 1 cup rinsed and well-drained sauerkraut 3/4 cup dill pickles, chopped 1 teaspoon caraway seeds 4 cups Swiss cheese, shredded 3 eggs 1 cup milk 1/4 cup prepared yellow mustard 1/4 cup Thousand Island salad dressing
> Butter an 11×7-inch baking dish. Preheat the oven to 350. Cut 3 to 4 pieces of the bread into cubes so that you have 2 cups of bread cubes. Line the bottom of the dish with the bread cubes. Cover with half of the corned beef. Make additional layers in this order: sauerkraut, pickles, caraway seeds, 2 cups of cheese, the remaining beef, and the remaining cheese. With a whisk, beat together the eggs, milk, mustard and Thousand Island dresssing until well mixed. Pour over the casserole. Using a blender or food processor, make 1 cup of fresh bread crumbs with the remaining slices of bread. Sprinkle the bread crumbs over the top of the casserole. Bake at 350 for 40 minutes or until set in the center.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to hear it's just computer issues....stay safe and warm...we're hunkered down here too and finding all kinds of fun things to do through the day. School cancelled again for tomorrow.



gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody. I have had a few problems with my computer. Have fixed it I think for now. We have been having some really horrible weather. Had a blizzard watch last night and today.Got so much snow over night that the snow comes half way up my shin. It is snowing and blowing out there now and it is -19 degrees. School buses were cancelled today and tomorrow with the windchill it is supposed to be -41degrees. I don't even want to think of what it is tonight out there with the windchill. It is blowing so you can hardly see the barn.
> 
> I wanted to let you all know I am ok. Will try to post pics of snow. Maybe tomorrow I will post pics of how deep the snow is.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Chicago's not as awesome as the Yorkshires, but it can be a pretty fun city...although way too cold these days.



jheiens said:


> How sweet of you, Jeanette. That might be a little easier to arrange than a trip to Pamela's in the Yorkshires, although such a meet-up among friends has been sneaking around in the mind's background.
> 
> Pamela and I would both probably faint if the prospect ever materialized.
> 
> Thanks and I'll keep your generous offer in mind if needed.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody. I have had a few problems with my computer. Have fixed it I think for now. We have been having some really horrible weather. Had a blizzard watch last night and today.Got so much snow over night that the snow comes half way up my shin. It is snowing and blowing out there now and it is -19 degrees. School buses were cancelled today and tomorrow with the windchill it is supposed to be -41degrees. I don't even want to think of what it is tonight out there with the windchill. It is blowing so you can hardly see the barn.
> 
> I wanted to let you all know I am ok. Will try to post pics of snow. Maybe tomorrow I will post pics of how deep the snow is.


Just glad you and family are OK. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> Feeling better but not up to par yet, have dr appt friday.
> 
> Have heard from Kaye, she has the flu.


Thanks for the info on Kaye .... Hope the dr can get you squared away.


----------



## AZ Sticks

machriste said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a lovely moment when the mail came today. The note cards I purchased from Pacer's son Matthew arrived!!!
> 
> The notecards are great! And I love the box!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> The South Island is the one that angles to the west, southwards, whereas the North Island where I am now is vaguely in the shape of a stingray. Timaru lies on the coast between Christchurch and Dunedin, Alastair thinks I should go to Geraldine but I think that is a little too tiny.
> I had a PM from Kaye- she nearly contracted pneumonia, but has managed to avoid that- understandably she does not have a lot of energy, and has not been on line much.
> Need to find something to eat, myself!


Got it! Sounds like a great idea to be closer to b and her family. Hope Kaye is feeling better soon...


----------



## grandma sherry

The caplet is lovely, and you are beautiful as always Angora.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dreamweaver said:


> The question is why you would even THINK about going out... unless to grab a hot meal at the big house.... I would vote for grandchild delivery.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Cold out, 10f, time to go to bed, had a good day, knitting and reading, :thumbup: my DGD, is here with me for a while, so nice to have her she is sweet and caring. Pray all have a blessed tomorrow, may it be fill with love joy comfort, peace, and laced with healing. For those who are in the path of a storm or just the cold please be careful. Night


----------



## cmaliza

budasha said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received Roots, the complete collection, for Christmas. We did not get it on TV back in the 70's &I have always wanted to watch it. I read the book way back when. My son & I spent part of today watching some of it. There are 25 hrs of movies in the set so it will take a while to watch it all. So far it is very good. Have any of you seen it?
> 
> I saw it years ago and really enjoyed it. Wouldn't mind seeing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~the opening scene still haunts me. It really wrenches my heart.
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no about the roof/ceiling...so sorry that 2014 is starting out with all kinds of bumps for you. Continuing to pray for your brother...hope he comes through the next few days and is then on the way to recovery.


~~~Thank you....


----------



## busyworkerbee

Since air con blew up, have not knitted wool. Have been knitting mystery kal dishcloth. Starting next 1. Will only be knitting cotton items at home until air con fixed.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> oh carol - not the way to start the new year with a hole in the ceiling. at least it is not the entire roof coming in.
> 
> good news on the brother - continuing sending positive healing energy and prayers for his well being and in know i am not alone in that.
> 
> here's hoping the remainder of the year is smooth sailing.
> 
> sam


~~~Thanks, Sam. 359 days to go!


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> yes that is our own Canadian Rob Ford -- he is a complete idiot and just announced he is running for mayor again. We also have a couple of Senators we are will give away. Makes you wonder.
> 
> The city council has taken away most of his power- but he is a stubborn man and won't make it easy. I just hope Torontonians are smart enough to throw him out but now a days you never know. He is so arrogant. grrrrrrr! .
> jmo. First time one of our politicians has made CNN's most embarrassing people list . Not too often we make American headlines -- He is rich, spoiled and arrogant. oops, sorry about the politics.


~~~maybe we can arrange an exchange...just for variety's sake?


----------



## jheiens

As for Cruz perhaps planning to run for President while not having been born an American citizen--you all do realize that there are many who refuse to belief that all the rules that apply to the rest of us also apply to them?

I have found that such people are mostly males but not entirely of that gender, for certain!!!!!

Our cable connections for all channels regardless of origination site are having pixilation problems from time to time. Must be the wind jiggling connection points. Looks like the winds could play havoc with power lines also if this keeps up.

I'm off to bed. Talk to y'all tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my....can't say I admire your new ceiling decoration...what happened? Love the deer pictures.
> 
> Still praying for your brother. I was telling Marianne and couldn't remember where he was (city/hospital) and exactly what had happened but she also is praying for him. I do hope he continues to improve and will have a full recovery soon.


~~~Thank you. He is in Shadyside Hosp. in Pittsburgh. He had an emergency triple by-pass surgery on Christmas Eve day. All prayers are greatly appreciated. He is scheduled for a tracheotomy tomorrow am. Getting enough oxygen, a collapsed lung & pneumonia are at the top of his list of current problems. Focusing on the positives.....
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> thanks... I did find the picture on about the third puzzle..... and being able to shrink it in size to see all the pieces is a good feature too. Is there a way to pause the clock if you want to go refresh your drink???


~~~I have not tried, but if you minimize the puzzle, would that work? I'll try to check it out later.


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the deer. Hate the hole in the ceiling. My utility room has sprung a leak right after being replastered and painted. We can 't find he leak so I[m afraid to do anything.
> 
> Glad there is some good news on your brother and will keeph im in my prayers....


~~Thank you.


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> He can't run...... If his mother was American, it wouldn't matter where he was born... but she is Cuban..... I wonder how he plans to circumvent the constitution.....


~~~can we send him to Cuba? That would probably not be fair to Cuba, tho'.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Hockey game is almost over..... need to dry sheets and do a couple of things before turning in tonight.
> 
> Finally talked to the social worker and they want to move mom Wed. The Dr. never did call. Long story short, with much talking back and forth and making it clear what I would and would not accept.... I have mom agreeing to go to a skilled nursing facility (where I was) for a transitional period before coming home and she does understand that she will need caregiver help when that day comes.... She pretty much gets that Gerry and I cannot do it any longer and doesn't blame us..... I hope they will keep her a couple of weeks.... at least get her really walking without a walker and back to where she was before this all happened. It will also give us time to talk to caregiver providers and is closer to us so I can visit a little more. Of course the foolish social worker called it a nursing home and mom was really upset because her children had promised never to put her in a nursing home. Well, if this place is what a nursing home looks like, sign me up... I guess it is technically because some people do live there long term but having a piano, chapel, library, hair dresser, gift shop, dining room, entertainment and lovely outdoor sitting areas and coffee rooms and a little therapy available.... I found it very nice...
> 
> Anyhow, I think I will just gather all her clothes piles p and take to a cleaners..... Too much for me to deal with.\\\
> 
> Of course, neither brother were available to help with decision... one in FL... the other too busy at work..... I did let them both know that I would be out of town two week-ends from now and the ball was in their court.... I think mom will still be in rehab so no worries..
> 
> Off to find a project for sit and stitch, try to take a really warm bath before hopping under the covers....
> 
> Almost all the decorations are boxed and away and the tree is also boxed and away. DH actually washed the kitchen floor and cleaned that room. He joked that he needed some rubber gloves. Guess what he will be getting next trop to Target???


Jynx, I truly hope Mom stays with this frame of mind. It has been such a long road to get her to accept she needs help!


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Got it! Sounds like a great idea to be closer to b and her family. Hope Kaye is feeling better soon...


I think it will prove to be the right decision! Certainly I feel comfortable with it- just need to check out my options with the MSD on Monday. And get DGD's birthday gift sorted for Tuesday, 10 days ought to be enough time for it to arrive! Once a parcel got there overnight! It is good that one's email works where ever one is living! But the move would be August at the earliest.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Since air con blew up, have not knitted wool. Have been knitting mystery kal dishcloth. Starting next 1. Will only be knitting cotton items at home until air con fixed.


Which is so understandable- I work on the guernsey in the early morning, my thermometer is reading 29 C, but I am sure that is high! Cotton and small is good. Did I see two hearts!?


----------



## ChrisEl

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds yummy and I have several Target's close by... It is a bit of a drive to TJ's..... We get the best fresh tortillas... the ones I am liking the best lately are butter flavored...... Could you tell me the name of the one at Target?


I think it is Archer Farms.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Hey Sassafras, yes the one with the gray hair is my mother. The two that were on the left are my sisters and I am the one next to mom. I was 13 1/2 when my first sibling was born, the sister next to me and about 16 1/2 when the 3rd sibling was born, my second sister on the far left. They are the two best sisters that anybody could ever have. I am so blessed.


Great photos of lovely looking people,

Hope you don't blow away in your wild weather, we had that a few nights ago, makes me glad the house has bush on 3 sides, only when the wind comes from the north east do we get drifted in. I'm sure glad we don't have wind tonight as we got at least 4 inches of fluffy new snow this afternoon & it would sure blow around. My son has to go off to Meadow Lake(55 miles away) at 6 am to catch the plane back to where he works so hopefully the roads will be OK, he has a 4X4 truck so can go through some drifts. The plows don't usually go out until about 730am so always a pain in the butt if you have to be out too early.


----------



## iamsam

they are going to be good days carol - maybe a few bumps along the way just to keep us on our toes. lol

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Sam. 359 days to go!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...I don't think we are too much warmer right now! We are colder than some parts of Maine. Atlanta suppose to be 5F by morning not counting wind chill. BRRRRRRRR.


You don't normally get it near that cold, do you? I always think of Georgia as south.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> PLEASE - we have a few politicians that we would love to send to you guys-- Don't want him back!


Yes, we could definitely send them the Agriculture minister, he's determined to bankrupt the farmer.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got the following jokes in an email and wanted to share...any guys (Sam and Aran) please accept my apology and view it
> .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591

busyworkerbee said:


> Curious if portable leaf blower would work for blowing snow off paths.


Only if just a skiff of fluffy snow, otherwise the snow would be too heavy.


----------



## sassafras123

Carol, sending healing energy to bro.
My broom has heated seat and GPS.
Night.


----------



## Bonnie7591

DaylilyDawn said:


> Angora1,Your sisters and you and your mother all look so beautiful. I am in the middle of my siblings, I have an older sister, brother and two younger sisters. The youngest sister was born at the time our ages were 17, 16 15, 13. My little sister was born 3 days after I turned 15. Despite our age difference she and I are very close.


My sister is 10 yrs younger than me, mom was 42 when she was born. Our neighbor kids were 18,17 & 14 at that time & the mom was over 40, she thought she was having menopause, then found she was pregnant, she went to a small town hospital on Halloween & had triplets, 2 girls, 1 boy. Mom was very big & Nellie told her she would probably do the same


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is so understandable- I work on the guernsey in the early morning, my thermometer is reading 29 C, but I am sure that is high! Cotton and small is good. Did I see two hearts!?


Yes. 2 hearts are better than 1.


----------



## grandma sherry

Gwenie, I enjoyed your jokes. I did notice the 2 fingers behind your head, but not Marianne's until you mentioned it.


----------



## martina

I was born in Lancashire, near where the Pendle Witches were from. So I am fully expert in witches brooms. I have the de-luxe version, with padded seat, heated of course, heated handle, warp speed and umbrella, air conditioning too. It is expandable and will seat all Tea Partiers who wish for a ride. 
Now I shall try to get back to sleep , the noise of the wind s has woken me. Take care, all are in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Yep, those wet spots are awful. Due to all our experiences on bikes, the girls were forbidden to ever get on one. Poor Jess came home with a tail pipe burn on her leg and we knew what it was immediately and cut her no slack. Poor thing, she needed a ride home from work very late at night and did not know the guy rode a bike... She didn't want to wake us at 2 in the morning. Still, she was in trouble....


We have been all over western Canada & north western US, as far east as Lake Superior on the Harley, love it. We have been lucky to have good roads & weather in our travels. We go every July for about 10 days with 2 of my husbands cousins, we ride on one bike, I'm the photographer for the trips. Wouldn't want to drive but really like to ride, it sure is the way to see the mountains


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the crock pot meals. I just don't have many good ones. The curry sounds really yummy. (and yes, her name is Daralene... so unique for a special lady.)


I have a good recipe for Pinapple Chicken in the crock pot. One of the few things I can make in the that DH will eat. i married the worlds pickiest man!
I'll dig it out if you are interested.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Absolutely! Sounds good.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a good recipe for Pinapple Chicken in the crock pot. One of the few things I can make in the that DH will eat. i married the worlds pickiest man!
> I'll dig it out if you are interested.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> I so agree about Mother Nature. I have now decided she is getting long in the tooth and very crotchety.......
> 
> I can't imagine not having heat in the bathroom... We have a heat lamp in the ceiling...I think I would be forgoing a shower or throwing my towels in the dryer for a nice warm-up on getting out....
> 
> We need to weather roof the whole house. We don't have storm windows and I can just feel the cold coming in the patio door when I sit on that couch to work on computer....


We have triple pane windows, storm doors & very good insulation, central heating-propane furnace- & a fireplace. When people wonder how we survive here in the cold they think we have houses like in warmer climates. When the first settler came I don't know how they survived in log cabins, they must certainly have been a strong willed group of people.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow....finally caught up. Gotta go get some dinner now...leftovers; roast beef, mashed potatoes, green beans, carrots....at least I think there is some of all of it left from last night...lol.
> 
> Hannah (DD) started classes today at North Georgia College about 10 miles from us. Her classes are Mon. & Weds. from around 2 or 3 until 8 pm. So glad she is back on track now. She taking 3 classes this semester.
> Will try to get back on later and check in. If not, will see you guys & gals in the a.m.
> Hugs & peace to all!


What is your daughter studying?


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from DD and she's headed to a movie--she's going to see Frozen, of course. Seems appropriate. DD here and DGS are going also...but DGS didn't seem too thrilled by it-he says there's a snow monster in it. They're going with another family so I said he could buddy up with one of he older boys and he'd help him hide his eyes if the monster came on. DGS was happy about that.....and the prospect of having popcorn.


My grandkids went to that movie as part of a Christmas party. My son said the 2 yr old was glued to it for the whole show.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> He can't run...... If his mother was American, it wouldn't matter where he was born... but she is Cuban..... I wonder how he plans to circumvent the constitution.....


That's funny after all the nonsense about where Obama was born for the Republicans to have someone who was born elsewhere.


----------



## EJS

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a good recipe for Pinapple Chicken in the crock pot. One of the few things I can make in the that DH will eat. i married the worlds pickiest man!
> I'll dig it out if you are interested.


Yes please


----------



## EJS

I am off to get some sleep. May you each be blessed.
Hugs


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, it is great.. so bold, graphic and colorful....


 :thumbup:
The fencrs are pretty but can't imagine going to all that work to put outside, here a moose would probably trample it


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> I'm not going out believe me - i even hate to open the door for hickory to go out. she is not out for very long.
> 
> i may go over later - it remains to be seen. i have no heat in the house - my mr slim quit working at about -10° - lol. i am bundled up - have a little space heater going - an electric blanket on the bed - i will be cozy warm.
> 
> sam


What is a Mr.Slim? Better not get too cold or you will be sick again. Just saw on the news freighters are stuck in the ice on the great lakes.
When our dog goes out, I see her standing holding different feet up. Our old Lab only gets in the porch & insists on going out whenever anyone goes in or out.

I keep hearing on the news that exposed skin will freeze in 5 minutes. At-40 exposed skin will freeze in 1 minute.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I'm not going out believe me - i even hate to open the door for hickory to go out. she is not out for very long.
> 
> i may go over later - it remains to be seen. i have no heat in the house - my mr slim quit working at about -10° - lol. i am bundled up - have a little space heater going - an electric blanket on the bed - i will be cozy warm.
> 
> sam


Did Mr. Slim conk out or just not able to keep up? I'll bet you can get to bed at a reasonable hour tonight. that electric blanket will be calling your name.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> that does sound good - i love ruben sandwiches.
> 
> sam


I havr never eaten a ruben sandwich. Does the casserole really have 1/4 cup dry mustard? Seems like a lot?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Jynx, I truly hope Mom stays with this frame of mind. It has been such a long road to get her to accept she needs help!


I do too!!! She was so good on the phone with me and said she would do whatever here kid's thought best... Unfortunately, I think that as soon as something does not suit her, she will change her mind. On the other hand, she really cannot function independently right now so having to face that reality may give her a new attitude... I feel so sorry for her, as she is such an independent soul and so unwilling to accept any aging signs at all or to make changes... I know she is confused and afraid. The fact that she visited me there and knows what a nice pace it is should go a long way to making her happier and the fact that I was a model patient and made lots of friends with the staff may help...... if she should get a little difficult...


----------



## Dreamweaver

ChrisEl said:


> I think it is Archer Farms.


Great, that is their house brand and easy to remember..... I think we will give that a try this next week.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> Love it... especially the first one....


Me too. I'd make one and have it stand in the middle of my garden just for looks.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pineapple Chicken

1can pineapple tidbits, drained( about 1 1/2 cups)
1/2 cup corn syrup
1/4 cup vinegar
2 .tablespoons ketchup
2 tablespoons soya sauce 
4 or 5 chicken breasts

Put in crockpot on low for 6-8 hrs

Thicken with cornstarch & serve over rice.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> check out the sweater at the top - you can't see the whole think but you can get a good idea what it looks like - i want it.
> 
> sam


I did check it out, several times yesterday. It would take a bit of fiddling but is doable.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have been all over western Canada & north western US, as far east as Lake Superior on the Harley, love it. We have been lucky to have good roads & weather in our travels. We go every July for about 10 days with 2 of my husbands cousins, we ride on one bike, I'm the photographer for the trips. Wouldn't want to drive but really like to ride, it sure is the way to see the mountains


I think it would be lovely.... We are MAYBE adult enough now but Dh had some mishaps in his youth with 12 cousins who all raced bikes. 
We both we foolish enough to do an ad shot in Chicago in the winter, dressed like Spring, where it was so cold we had to heat the bike with a hair dryer inside, take it down on an elevator, running and then hit a certain speed along Lakeshore Drive before dumping it, a the only way to slow down before getting out on the busy road. I frostbit my ring finger just a tiny bit and had a painful reminder every time I washed the dishes for a few years after...

July should be good weather, unless a sudden rain.... Have you ever gone up to Sturgess?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> I think it would be lovely.... We are MAYBE adult enough now but Dh had some mishaps in his youth with 12 cousins who all raced bikes. We both we foolish enough to do an ad shot in Chicago in the winter, dressed like Spring, where it was so cold we had to heat the bike with a hair dryer inside, take it down on an elevator, running and then hit a certain speed along Lakeshore Drive before dumping it, a the only way to slow down before getting out on the busy road. I frostbit my ring finger just a tiny bit and had a painful reminder every time I washed the dishes for a few years after... July should be good weather, unless a sudden rain.... Have you ever gone up to Sturgess?


We have been through there but not when the rally was on. DH wants to go but says he wouldn't take me there.
We have rarely hit small showers & once got caught in a hailstorm. Last summer we just go under cover at a garage in Red Deer Alberta when a major hail storm hit, then we had beautiful weather for the rest of the trip.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I'm not going out believe me - i even hate to open the door for hickory to go out. she is not out for very long.
> 
> i may go over later - it remains to be seen. i have no heat in the house - my mr slim quit working at about -10° - lol. i am bundled up - have a little space heater going - an electric blanket on the bed - i will be cozy warm.
> 
> sam


Don't stay out there without heat for very long, please make sure you stay warm don't want you having a relapse.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a good recipe for Pinapple Chicken in the crock pot. One of the few things I can make in the that DH will eat. i married the worlds pickiest man!
> I'll dig it out if you are interested.


No hurry, but I would love it... DH is not big on pineapple (an understatement) but it would be something I could heat up for my lunch or dinner when he is not home.... (He is nice enough to core and slice fresh ones for me all the time....)

I think he held that title for some time. When we married he ate peas, corn, mushroom soup, peanut butter and meat cooked just a certain way. Of course, he grew up with a mom and grandmother to cater to is every whim... Unfortunately, he married me and soon learned to eat what was fixed or grab the peanut butter jar!!! He now does all the cooking and is really good if you aren't fanatic about fruits and veggies!!!! He is getting better though.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have triple pane windows, storm doors & very good insulation, central heating-propane furnace- & a fireplace. When people wonder how we survive here in the cold they think we have houses like in warmer climates. When the first settler came I don't know how they survived in log cabins, they must certainly have been a strong willed group of people.


We need better windows and a storm door like we had up north. We do have a fireplace but I don't use it in the coldest weather because I feel that it actually cools the house down when you have to leave the flue open for a time afterwards. I don't think we had it on all last year.... we may just give it a try tomorrow and stay up long enough to close the flue...


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> No hurry, but I would love it... DH is not big on pineapple (an understatement) but it would be something I could heat up for my lunch or dinner when he is not home.... (He is nice enough to core and slice fresh ones for me all the time....)
> 
> I think he held that title for some time. When we married he ate peas, corn, mushroom soup, peanut butter and meat cooked just a certain way. Of course, he grew up with a mom and grandmother to cater to is every whim... Unfortunately, he married me and soon learned to eat what was fixed or grab the peanut butter jar!!! He now does all the cooking and is really good if you aren't fanatic about fruits and veggies!!!! He is getting better though.


Recipe is just above your post.
My DH won't even eat the peas. I thought everyome ate them. Nothing spicy, only eats dishes with tomatoes in them under protest or unless he doesn't know they are there. He is really a meat & mashed potatoes guy. I get very tired of that.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup:
> The fencrs are pretty but can't imagine going to all that work to put outside, here a moose would probably trample it


I'm sure you are right. I do want to make a little sitting area in the front yard though and don't want a real fence... just some sort of visual separation of areas and that might be nice. If done in good plastic coated line, I think it would hold up well..... but it would kill my hands doing it!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> We need better windows and a storm door like we had up north. We do have a fireplace but I don't use it in the coldest weather because I feel that it actually cools the house down when you have to leave the flue open for a time afterwards. I don't think we had it on all last year.... we may just give it a try tomorrow and stay up long enough to close the flue...


Our fireplace is like an airtight heater. It has glass doors & a blowr on it. It has to be at least -20 for us to light it or it gets too hot. I have a candlabra on the mantle & people always laugh because by the end of winter the candles have tipped over from the heat.

Dreamweaver, d you realize we are acting like Sam? It is 1235, time for bed. Have a good night.


----------



## iamsam

if look here at the picture with the woman standing - you will see it on the wall behind her - it is a type of air pump heating and a/c.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> What is a Mr.Slim? Better not get too cold or you will be sick again. Just saw on the news freighters are stuck in the ice on the great lakes.
> When our dog goes out, I see her standing holding different feet up. Our old Lab only gets in the porch & insists on going out whenever anyone goes in or out.
> 
> I keep hearing on the news that exposed skin will freeze in 5 minutes. At-40 exposed skin will freeze in 1 minute.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have been through there but not when the rally was on. DH wants to go but says he wouldn't take me there.
> We have rarely hit small showers & once got caught in a hailstorm. Last summer we just go under cover at a garage in Red Deer Alberta when a major hail storm hit, then we had beautiful weather for the rest of the trip.


I hadn't thought about hail.... Not a good thing. We had land in CO and often thought about attending the Ironman Rally but were never there at the right time.... 
I worked with a little tiny gal who was married to a policeman. They both had Harleys and would haul them all over the country to participate in different rallys.... I would have to be content with sitting behind and knitting on very small projects!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our fireplace is like an airtight heater. It has glass doors & a blowr on it. It has to be at least -20 for us to light it or it gets too hot. I have a candlabra on the mantle & people always laugh because by the end of winter the candles have tipped over from the heat.
> 
> Dreamweaver, d you realize we are acting like Sam? It is 1235, time for bed. Have a good night.


We have glass doors, but not the heat pump.

You are right. I am caught up, going to do one puzzle and hit the fresh, clean sheets.... (SAM, pay attention here.)

Thanks for the recipe. It sounds delicious.


----------



## TNS

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I found this on the main forum this morning and it brought to mind the Tea Party folks who feel they are not up to trying lace. This is a good reference.
> 
> http://www.siviaharding.com/Lace%20Knitting%20Basics.pdf
> 
> Trisha


Thanks! This is an encouraging piece for us 'lace phobics'


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> I was born in Lancashire, near where the Pendle Witches were from. So I am fully expert in witches brooms. I have the de-luxe version, with padded seat, heated of course, heated handle, warp speed and umbrella, air conditioning too. It is expandable and will seat all Tea Partiers who wish for a ride.
> Now I shall try to get back to sleep , the noise of the wind s has woken me. Take care, all are in my prayers.


I will gladly go for a ride. It is odd I woke to the almost eery quiet, then I realized there was no wind at all. I have become so accustom to the noise.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm sure you are right. I do want to make a little sitting area in the front yard though and don't want a real fence... just some sort of visual separation of areas and that might be nice. If done in good plastic coated line, I think it would hold up well..... but it would kill my hands doing it!!!


They are knitted in the same stuff the fishing nets are made of so would hold up to the weather nicely.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes. 2 hearts are better than 1.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I was born in Lancashire, near where the Pendle Witches were from. So I am fully expert in witches brooms. I have the de-luxe version, with padded seat, heated of course, heated handle, warp speed and umbrella, air conditioning too. It is expandable and will seat all Tea Partiers who wish for a ride.
> Now I shall try to get back to sleep , the noise of the wind s has woken me. Take care, all are in my prayers.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> I do too!!! She was so good on the phone with me and said she would do whatever here kid's thought best... Unfortunately, I think that as soon as something does not suit her, she will change her mind. On the other hand, she really cannot function independently right now so having to face that reality may give her a new attitude... I feel so sorry for her, as she is such an independent soul and so unwilling to accept any aging signs at all or to make changes... I know she is confused and afraid. The fact that she visited me there and knows what a nice pace it is should go a long way to making her happier and the fact that I was a model patient and made lots of friends with the staff may help...... if she should get a little difficult...


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a strangely calm Great Bend. I have yet to check what it is like outdoors, still a little dark. :shock: It is -13.8C/ 7F at 02:15 with 100% chance of snow all day. 

Coffee is served very early today seems how I am up. Today's cup fits in withe the tea party perfectly. 

Everyone in the path of the stormy weather stay warm, stay dry and above all stay safe. Kathy and Kaye's David stay safe on the roads. 

Healing energy and hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a strangely calm Great Bend. I have yet to check what it is like outdoors, still a little dark. :shock: It is -13.8C/ 7F at 02:15 with 100% chance of snow all day.
> 
> Coffee is served very early today seems how I am up. Today's cup fits in withe the tea party perfectly.
> 
> Everyone in the path of the stormy weather stay warm, stay dry and above all stay safe. Kathy and Kaye's David stay safe on the roads.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs to all.


Morning, Caren! I am about to head to bed! 8 -30 p.m., and after a 3 a.m., start that is late!
Echoing the sentiments for those driving.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Well here you go Sam! They LOVED them! Everyone one of them wore them all evening long and were trying on each others' hats. And the other beanie hats for two of the boyfriends were also liked very much. Overall success. We had such a wonderful time this evening.


They all look great! :thumbup: Great to hear all went so well. Late Merry Christmas!


----------



## TNS

Angora, lovely photo of you in your caplet and new hairstyle! Healing hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> I received Roots, the complete collection, for Christmas. We did not get it on TV back in the 70's &I have always wanted to watch it. I read the book way back when. My son & I spent part of today watching some of it. There are 25 hrs of movies in the set so it will take a while to watch it all. So far it is very good. Have any of you seen it?
> 
> Great hats Gwen, it's always nice when people like what they are given.
> 
> Dreamweaver, stick to your guns & don't let the hospital send your mom home until help can be arranged.
> 
> Hope all those in the path of the storms stay safe & warm. Not a good night for power outages.
> We again have a wind chill warning, -35C at present & wind chill -46C/-51F. Glad I can stay in.


Yep I really enjoyed it year ago, havent seen it since though. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, I am quite a way behind on here. Had some pretty sleepless nights with DD and her nausea and acid reflux etc. Doc has upped her tablets for reflux and we had a much better night last night. 
I see Nana Caren is back... I hope you are feeling a LOT better, sorry to hear you have been unwell.
Loads to read up on so I hope everyone in the freezing weather are managing ok and keeping warm.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> January 6th already. So windy last night and a door was banging so got up to investigate and couldn't get back to sleep. The door from the garage wasn't locked and it was opening and closing and brrrrrr, good thing I woke up and locked it so the cold air wasn't coming in. This changing weather is playing havoc and I couldn't knit yesterday. Spent the day massaging my arm and wrist and aspirin with heat and cold alternating. Wanted to finish the hood but here is the capelet part and my new hairdo.
> 
> I'm all ready to go shopping with my son and for lunch but got a call and I can finally get my infected tooth fixed. Been on antibiotics for weeks and asked if I could be put on the cancellation list as it will be about 7 weeks and I hate having the infection and so much antibiotics. Had to cancel with son but we already rescheduled and today I hope to get this all cleared up. I can tell it has affected my health too. I didn't want a root canal, but what can you do. So much less money than an implant.
> 
> EJS, how wonderful to see a photo of you and your DH.
> 
> Hope all of you who have been sick are recovering. Pray for all my KTP friends and your loved ones too.


Capelet looking good and I love your hair. Its lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Thanks for all the positive comments on the crisscross scarf - Saroj's closed workshop showed me how to do it, so she deserves thanks too.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very dark windy and very very wet Surrey. I have never seen so much constant rain. I am also thinking of you lot over the Pond with all that snow. It is definitely knitting weather.

I am going out this morning to my coven (sewing group) meeting. Think we will go by boat rather than on our broomsticks!

The beading workshop is getting going although some people can't get out to get beads, so we will be thinking outside the box later.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Tuesday photo....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Would plastic mesh work if it were cut into strips? Would be really pretty. I've see the bags that hang into a fence to grow flowers...the combination could be stunning!



Dreamweaver said:


> I'm sure you are right. I do want to make a little sitting area in the front yard though and don't want a real fence... just some sort of visual separation of areas and that might be nice. If done in good plastic coated line, I think it would hold up well..... but it would kill my hands doing it!!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Sorlenna said:


> I'm only on page 10, and I may not have a chance to catch up! But I wanted to let you all know the latest update on my nephew is that he's out of the hospital. :thumbup: He still has a way to go, but I want to thank all who have lifted up their voices on his behalf.
> 
> Hugs & blessings.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope this is the remedy that DD needs to get rid of the morning sickness....sleepless nights, but maybe some bonding time. I've not yet been asleep and have no excuse. I think I have too much turmoil here with trying to get decorations put away and meals cooked and watch DGS and DH all at the same time. I just need to spend tomorrow getting some things done so that it feels more straightened up and put away...I'm finding that too much clutter bothers me. DH has a way of starting things and leaving them to finish later so I have several projects in different forms of completion hanging around.. Don't know why it's beginning to bother me, I certainly have may WIPs myself.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am quite a way behind on here. Had some pretty sleepless nights with DD and her nausea and acid reflux etc. Doc has upped her tablets for reflux and we had a much better night last night.
> I see Nana Caren is back... I hope you are feeling a LOT better, sorry to hear you have been unwell.
> Loads to read up on so I hope everyone in the freezing weather are managing ok and keeping warm.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love that pattern and have some Noro yarn I think would work good with that...will have to remember to pull the pattern and put it with the yarn so I don't forget.



TNS said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments on the crisscross scarf - Saroj's closed workshop showed me how to do it, so she deserves thanks too.


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you. He is in Shadyside Hosp. in Pittsburgh. He had an emergency triple by-pass surgery on Christmas Eve day. All prayers are greatly appreciated. He is scheduled for a tracheotomy tomorrow am. Getting enough oxygen, a collapsed lung & pneumonia are at the top of his list of current problems. Focusing on the positives.....
> Carol il/oh


Carol, please know that prayers are going up for your brother, and you and family, so much going on but know it is only a season, and it will pass, sending blessings of strength, and comfort. we are with you in spirit you are not alone.


----------



## Patches39

martina said:


> I was born in Lancashire, near where the Pendle Witches were from. So I am fully expert in witches brooms. I have the de-luxe version, with padded seat, heated of course, heated handle, warp speed and umbrella, air conditioning too. It is expandable and will seat all Tea Partiers who wish for a ride.
> Now I shall try to get back to sleep , the noise of the wind s has woken me. Take care, all are in my prayers.


  rest well


----------



## sugarsugar

page 68. and I will have to go to bed. Only 9.15pm but I am missing at least 8-10 hours from the last few nights, so off to bed to see if I can find them. :roll:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Don't stay out there without heat for very long, please make sure you stay warm don't want you having a relapse.


DITTO


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a strangely calm Great Bend. I have yet to check what it is like outdoors, still a little dark. :shock: It is -13.8C/ 7F at 02:15 with 100% chance of snow all day.
> 
> Coffee is served very early today seems how I am up. Today's cup fits in withe the tea party perfectly.
> 
> Everyone in the path of the stormy weather stay warm, stay dry and above all stay safe. Kathy and Kaye's David stay safe on the roads.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs to all.


You know my heart, COFFEE, LOL LOL like the cup


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning, Caren! I am about to head to bed! 8 -30 p.m., and after a 3 a.m., start that is late!
> Echoing the sentiments for those driving.


rest well, Sis.


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> page 68. and I will have to go to bed. Only 9.15pm but I am missing at least 8-10 hours from the last few nights, so off to bed to see if I can find them. :roll:


hope you do. :lol:


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> HAHAHA....and 2 fingers behind Marianne's head too.


And I missed those, too!! Too busy looking at the two lovely ladies to notice those fingers!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Yep, those wet spots are awful. Due to all our experiences on bikes, the girls were forbidden to ever get on one. Poor Jess came home with a tail pipe burn on her leg and we knew what it was immediately and cut her no slack. Poor thing, she needed a ride home from work very late at night and did not know the guy rode a bike... She didn't want to wake us at 2 in the morning. Still, she was in trouble....


All four of my children were having a fit for a bike when they got their drivers license. I told them if they ever had one, they'd have to buy it for themselves. My youngest son is the only one who did. But since he retired, I haven't heard him mention riding it. And that doesn't hurt my feelings at all!
junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> let's not litter Antarctica - i was thinking some remote atoll i the south pacific where they did the bomb testing - there has to be enough radiation to ...........
> 
> sam


Hmm! Great idea, Sam...let's all donate a little money. But someone would have to persuade them it's a great vacation destination....
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> i bet you don't even own a pair of longjohns.
> 
> sam


I don't now but I have in the past!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning, Caren! I am about to head to bed! 8 -30 p.m., and after a 3 a.m., start that is late!
> Echoing the sentiments for those driving.


Good night sleep well. hugs


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Just remember, we in Texas do not take returns... we are somewhat overrun...


You're such a large state, I guess it's easier to have an over-abundance of political idiots! Virginia isn't doing very well in the idiot dept. Our soon to be former governor has a possibility of charges being brought against him for giving favors in return for hundreds of thousands of $'s in loans and gifts. The Feds agreed to wait until he turns the state government over to the newly elected governor.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Feeling better but not up to par yet, have dr appt friday.
> 
> Have heard from Kaye, she has the flu.


I did, too. she said reading the computer screen made her head ache. I can completely understand.
Are you feeling better,Caren.? You've been without your 'oomph' way too long!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> He can't run...... If his mother was American, it wouldn't matter where he was born... but she is Cuban..... I wonder how he plans to circumvent the constitution.....


I thought the stipulation was you had to be born in the U.S. Hmmmm....
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody. I have had a few problems with my computer. Have fixed it I think for now. We have been having some really horrible weather. Had a blizzard watch last night and today.Got so much snow over night that the snow comes half way up my shin. It is snowing and blowing out there now and it is -19 degrees. School buses were cancelled today and tomorrow with the windchill it is supposed to be -41degrees. I don't even want to think of what it is tonight out there with the windchill. It is blowing so you can hardly see the barn.
> 
> I wanted to let you all know I am ok. Will try to post pics of snow. Maybe tomorrow I will post pics of how deep the snow is.


Glad to hear you're all right and your being missing was computer problems. Glad you got it fixed. We're at a wind chill of +6 F and for us that's really cold. Cannot imagine -41. Stay warm.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very dark windy and very very wet Surrey. I have never seen so much constant rain. I am also thinking of you lot over the Pond with all that snow. It is definitely knitting weather.
> 
> I am going out this morning to my coven (sewing group) meeting. Think we will go by boat rather than on our broomsticks!
> 
> The beading workshop is getting going although some people can't get out to get beads, so we will be thinking outside the box later.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photo....


Good afternoon Purple, I hope it has stopped raining by now. Knitting is on my agenda today not a lot else to do. I think I'll keep the snow at least until it warms up a tad more.

I imagine ou would get blown off your brooms if you tried to take them out today.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you. He is in Shadyside Hosp. in Pittsburgh. He had an emergency triple by-pass surgery on Christmas Eve day. All prayers are greatly appreciated. He is scheduled for a tracheotomy tomorrow am. Getting enough oxygen, a collapsed lung & pneumonia are at the top of his list of current problems. Focusing on the positives.....
> Carol il/oh


I'm still keeping him in my prayers
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's funny after all the nonsense about where Obama was born for the Republicans to have someone who was born elsewhere.


If I remember, that was mostly Donald Trump running off at the mouth! Not that the Republicans didn't agree! Could be wrong...
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

Daralene, your capelet is just beautiful as are you. I love the new hairdo. Wish my hair were not so fine. I would love to wear mine like that.
Nana, I am so sorry you are under the weather and praying better days are ahead for you. What a neat idea that was for the jumpers.
We went to SS and Church Sunday and afterwards ate a the Panda House (a Chinese Place). I either got food poisoning or a stomach virus. I was sick all that night and all day yesterday. Have finally got diarrhea checked but don't want to test my stomach.
Too cold here to start any of my house cleaning etc. Don't plan to do anything today but take Jim to Angies. He has to take her for therapy in Jackson and they will go in her car.
He has been really scaring me lately. He has "spells" that I think are because of his blood sugar, but he is just not able to do a lot of things anymore. I am sure you are all noticing these things in some of your men. He keeps telling the kids were everything is should something happen to him. It's as if he thinks something is going to happen. Scary. Prayers appreciated. Guess I will get back to the red sock.
Can one of you geniuses tell me the difference in Cascade Heritage and Cascade Heritage Sock Yarn?
Jynx, What IS your favorite t.v. show out of curiosity and what size needles do you use to knit your socks?
Know ya'll are tired of hearing this, but I am having so much fun with my phone. Our 15 yr old granddaughter taught us a lot. I don't regret getting them for a minute and I think Jim feels the same way now that we have them.
Will read some more as I am only on page 56. Got up as 6 as I was just lying in bed and unable to sleep.
I Love You to the Moon and Back....Betty


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very dark windy and very very wet Surrey. I have never seen so much constant rain. I am also thinking of you lot over the Pond with all that snow. It is definitely knitting weather.
> 
> I am going out this morning to my coven (sewing group) meeting. Think we will go by boat rather than on our broomsticks!
> 
> The beading workshop is getting going although some people can't get out to get beads, so we will be thinking outside the box later.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photo....


Glad your 'coven' has boats to replace the broomsticks...from the looks of your picture, you'll definitely need them.
JuneK


----------



## ChrisEl

jknappva said:


> I thought the stipulation was you had to be born in the U.S. Hmmmm....
> JuneK


Got curious and looked this up....constitution says "natural-born"--what this means is open to interpretation....some have suggested a clarifying amendment...

Bonnie, thank you for the pineapple rice recipe...will definitely try it.

Julie--I agree about the Little House books versus TV series. Maybe because I loved the books so much I never took to the series. Felt the same way about the Avonlea series (Anne of Green Gables), though I think it was well-done. After I had created the characters in my head I just couldn't adapt to another interpretation. I loved the books so much that when we were first married DH took me to Prince Edward Island. There was no causeway then and we took the ferry. It was a wonderful trip.


----------



## martina

Betty, can you persuade Jim to get these spells checked out by the doctor? I know it can be difficult to persuade men to go there, but it would put your mind at ease if nothing else.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> You know my heart, COFFEE, LOL LOL like the cup


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl

ChrisEl said:


> Bonnie, thank you for the pineapple rice recipe...will definitely try it.
> 
> Meant to say pineapple chicken....


----------



## jheiens

ChrisEl said:


> Got curious and looked this up....constitution says "natural-born"--what this means is open to interpretation....some have suggested a clarifying amendment...
> 
> "Natural-born" means at birth the individual is an American citizen--whether born to American mother/parents here in the States or to American citizens on ''American soil'' (American government property as in military base, consulate or embassy).
> Have not heard of talk of a clarifying amendment. Maybe local politicians?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## ChrisEl

Have not heard of talk of a clarifying amendment. Maybe local politicians?

Ohio Joy[/quote] 
This is the article I looked at---not exhaustive research on my part, but the article was written by a law school professor who has studied the issue. All the individual cases she discusses are interesting, I think...

http://news.yahoo.com/ted-cruz-natural-born-citizen-eligible-serve-president-100207138--politics.html


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I did, too. she said reading the computer screen made her head ache. I can completely understand.
> Are you feeling better,Caren.? You've been without your 'oomph' way too long!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Think I'm getting cabin fever, I would like to get out but know it really isn't the best idea.


----------



## ChrisEl

ChrisEl said:


> Have not heard of talk of a clarifying amendment. Maybe local politicians?
> 
> Ohio Joy


This is the article I looked at...

She mentions that the late Sen. Goldwater being born in Arizona Territory (hadn't yet become a state). Growing up I knew people who were born in Oklahoma Territory....always seemed like an exciting link to pioneer days...


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Daralene, your capelet is just beautiful as are you. I love the new hairdo. Wish my hair were not so fine. I would love to wear mine like that.
> Nana, I am so sorry you are under the weather and praying better days are ahead for you. What a neat idea that was for the jumpers.
> We went to SS and Church Sunday and afterwards ate a the Panda House (a Chinese Place). I either got food poisoning or a stomach virus. I was sick all that night and all day yesterday. Have finally got diarrhea checked but don't want to test my stomach.
> Too cold here to start any of my house cleaning etc. Don't plan to do anything today but take Jim to Angies. He has to take her for therapy in Jackson and they will go in her car.
> He has been really scaring me lately. He has "spells" that I think are because of his blood sugar, but he is just not able to do a lot of things anymore. I am sure you are all noticing these things in some of your men. He keeps telling the kids were everything is should something happen to him. It's as if he thinks something is going to happen. Scary. Prayers appreciated. Guess I will get back to the red sock.
> Can one of you geniuses tell me the difference in Cascade Heritage and Cascade Heritage Sock Yarn?
> Jynx, What IS your favorite t.v. show out of curiosity and what size needles do you use to knit your socks?
> Know ya'll are tired of hearing this, but I am having so much fun with my phone. Our 15 yr old granddaughter taught us a lot. I don't regret getting them for a minute and I think Jim feels the same way now that we have them.
> Will read some more as I am only on page 56. Got up as 6 as I was just lying in bed and unable to sleep.
> I Love You to the Moon and Back....Betty


Prayers going up now. Love you too.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Think I'm getting cabin fever, I would like to get out but know it really isn't the best idea.


Ditto, :roll: feel the same way, in to long. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> check out the sweater at the top - you can't see the whole think but you can get a good idea what it looks like - i want it.
> 
> sam


Sam- the Workshop section is going to have an 
'OUTRAGEOUS' sweater workshop in June - where we decorate or knit an outrageous sweater- you will have to join us! more info to follow once we figure out exactly what we plan to do. might even have a vote on the most 
outrageous.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have been all over western Canada & north western US, as far east as Lake Superior on the Harley, love it. We have been lucky to have good roads & weather in our travels. We go every July for about 10 days with 2 of my husbands cousins, we ride on one bike, I'm the photographer for the trips. Wouldn't want to drive but really like to ride, it sure is the way to see the mountains


My son was a biker -- did you ever go to Sturgis? He made it the summer before he got cancer- I am glad he did as he really wanted to go so badly. He travelled all over Western Canada with the club he was in.

Send us some pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## Lurker 2

ChrisEl said:


> Got curious and looked this up....constitution says "natural-born"--what this means is open to interpretation....some have suggested a clarifying amendment...
> 
> Bonnie, thank you for the pineapple rice recipe...will definitely try it.
> 
> Julie--I agree about the Little House books versus TV series. Maybe because I loved the books so much I never took to the series. Felt the same way about the Avonlea series (Anne of Green Gables), though I think it was well-done. After I had created the characters in my head I just couldn't adapt to another interpretation. I loved the books so much that when we were first married DH took me to Prince Edward Island. There was no causeway then and we took the ferry. It was a wonderful trip.


I am the same way when it comes to Tolkein's books- I so enjoyed the Hobbit and Lord of the Rings- and had such vivid images in my own mind- that I am not prepared to watch Sir Peter Jackson's take on them, even though one almost feels like a traitor to NZ- I have always found it better to read the book, AFTER seeing the movie, or series, NOT before. Anne of GreenGables I read as an adult at the time my girls were reading the books- I read a lot of teen books at that time. I quite enjoyed reading the Pollyanna stories, and as a thirteen year old had a wonderful time reading the Katy books. Progressed at that point to Jane Austen- I literally could not put down Pride and Prejudice- I read until 3 in the morning I was so entranced. Thackeray was another I much enjoyed- Vanity Fair. When I was older had read everything I could find in translation of Tolstoy, but he is the only Russian author I have really enjoyed.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Think I'm getting cabin fever, I would like to get out but know it really isn't the best idea.


Hope that one does not last too long! Number one priority has to be your health.


----------



## Designer1234

ChrisEl said:


> Got curious and looked this up....constitution says "natural-born"--what this means is open to interpretation....some have suggested a clarifying amendment...
> 
> Bonnie, thank you for the pineapple rice recipe...will definitely try it.
> 
> Julie--I agree about the Little House books versus TV series. Maybe because I loved the books so much I never took to the series. Felt the same way about the Avonlea series (Anne of Green Gables), though I think it was well-done. After I had created the characters in my head I just couldn't adapt to another interpretation. I loved the books so much that when we were first married DH took me to Prince Edward Island. There was no causeway then and we took the ferry. It was a wonderful trip.


I just bought Anne of Green Gables and Anne of Avonlea books for Hayley -- she is a reader, Praise Be!! I really believe that those who read will never have a day in their lives where they are bored - they learn about the world and use their imagination. Her birthday is today and we are all going out for dinner- She asked for a Nancy Drew book so we bought her a set and also a french Atlas -(she is 
attending a French Immersion school and speaks french 
frequently -- I nearly bought her a series of books in French but she wanted Nancy Drew. She will have lots to read for sometime. I am going to tell her that NanaPapa (one word) will keep her supplied with books and she just has to keep track of the ones she has so we don't duplicate.

She is l0 today and has her own email addy - she sent me a list of all the books she has in her 'library' -the email was beautifully -set up and and she did it herself, so I added the list of the ones we bought and will send it back to her tonight after she receives them. then she will just have to add the books she receives. What a joy she is -- very very smart and very very well behaved and kind. (Can't tell I adore her, can you?)

The weather here is not too bad - in comparison to further east . Toronto is at a standstill - no flights leaving and likely won't for another day- huge crowds. Lots of snow and blizzards. We are in pretty good shape. It isn't even that cold. I hope you are all doing well in your big storm. Best thing to do is stay in and try not to travel. Thoughts are with you all.

Sorry to hear Kaye is sick -- Caren - I hope you take care of yourself - glad you are going to the doctor. Melody glad we heard from you.

Jynx - glad Mom is accepting that she cant change the way things are. Not much fun this growing old. Especially if you have always done things your own way -- suddenly you lose all your power and abilities-- hard to deal with.

You are doing the very best you can and she is lucky you are there for her.

Sam - I hope you are feeling better too.

Angora -- glad you got that tooth fixed you will likely feel better. Great pictures.

Purple, the class is outstanding - another l5 or 20 signed up today. It might carry on a bit longer than usual which is okay, as the storms have stopped a lot of people from getting their supplies.

Julie- I really think that if you can do it - it would be so good for you to move closer to your daughter. You are alone in Auckland and I think you would be so happy to be close to the family. I Pray you can figure it out and make it work.

I hope your plans work out without too much difficulty.

-----------
I am going to go and get a hair cut - my shoulder doesn't allow me to do much with my hair as I have trouble raising my arm - so I think I will get it cut short and just have the perm on the top and tapered short at the back and sides. I wore it that way for years - I think it will be easier.

The darned shoulder is driving me nuts. I can't do so many of the things i have always done. I am glad though that I decided to carry on with the workshops. It is so satisfying when we get so much interest and appreciation. I just have to take it slowly. I got a new chair for my computer which can adjust in lots of ways and it makes a huge difference.

I am finding the knitting is causing problems but I don't plan on stopping. Just have to slow down and keep the arm still so that is an adjustment I will make. Socks don't seem to bother as much as larger projects. Oh well, such is life.

I will be gone for awhile then will come back and work on my beading -- I have the first part finished and ready for the next part. I know I will be able to use this technique.

I am hoping I can make my coat of many colors sweater will see how it goes. Talk to you all later and stay hunkered down and don't drive unless you have to . If you do, leave lots of room in front of you to stop quickly, and drive carefully! Sound like a Parent!!

Julie - I just read your post about Pollyanna! I am going to check with Chapters and see if they have that series for Hayley, - I loved Pollyanna -- I haven't read the Hobbit - that was the film that was made in Matamata? We went on a fire department trip there and I thought it was such a beautiful place. more memories.


----------



## ptofValerie

Lurker 2 said:


> I am the same way when it comes to Tolkein's books- I so enjoyed the Hobbit and Lord of the Rings- and had such vivid images in my own mind- that I am not prepared to watch Sir Peter Jackson's take on them, even though one almost feels like a traitor to NZ- I have always found it better to read the book, AFTER seeing the movie, or series, NOT before. Anne of GreenGables I read as an adult at the time my girls were reading the books- I read a lot of teen books at that time. I quite enjoyed reading the Pollyanna stories, and as a thirteen year old had a wonderful time reading the Katy books. Progressed at that point to Jane Austen- I literally could not put down Pride and Prejudice- I read until 3 in the morning I was so entranced. Thackeray was another I much enjoyed- Vanity Fair. When I was older had read everything I could find in translation of Tolstoy, but he is the only Russian author I have really enjoyed.


fused.

Dickens! I love Dickens and have to ration myself otherwise I get the plots and characters confused. Such rich language and thrilling characters. Bleak House and Great Expectations are favourites. But self-discipline must prevail. I'm studying for my bee course today. All very worthy but not exciting. The images of conditions in the States and Canada are on every international television news bulletin. I have never seen the like and when this information is backed by comments from our KTP family, we at a distance get some enlarged impression. Our hearts are with you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope that one does not last too long! Number one priority has to be your health.


I dont usually put myself first but this time I have been, much to the teens dislike.


----------



## ChrisEl

Designer1234 said:


> I just bought Anne of Green Gables and Anne of Avonlea books for Hayley -- she is a reader, Praise Be!! I really believe that those who read will never have a day in their lives where they are bored - they learn about the world and use their imagination. Her birthday is today and we are all going out for dinner- She asked for a Nancy Drew book so we bought her a set and also a french Atlas -(she is
> 
> Wonderful that Hayley is a reader. As you say, a lifetime of enjoyment and enrichment. Saw a study somewhere that readers of fiction are more able to understand others' emotions...their empathy becomes better developed. I can remember the day when a new Nancy Drew was the best treat I could imagine.


----------



## Designer1234

ChrisEl said:


> Got curious and looked this up....constitution says "natural-born"--what this means is open to interpretation....some have suggested a clarifying amendment...
> s. Felt the same way about the Avonlea series (Anne of Green Gables) I loved the books so much that when we were first married DH took me to Prince Edward Island. There was no causeway then and we took the ferry. It was a wonderful trip.


We visited Green Gables about 7 years ago and it was a huge thrill for me. I loved Anne -- -

Did any of you ever read " Girl of the Limberlost"???
I haven't heard of it for years and years and it was another of my favorite books when I was a young girl - more years ago than I care to remember. I think I will see if I can find it.

I spent a whole day over the holidays watch Jane Austin and other English movies on PBS-- and didn't leave my 'cave ' as I didn't want to miss a moment - I have no problem watching Pride and Prejudice or Sense and Sensibility and other English historical films over and over. Pat even brought me in my lunch and made his own.

Love those stories. I watched the first part of Downton Abbey #4 on Sunday night - new people and some gone but 
it is enjoyable. I am not caught up in it as much as other people are but it is good watching.

Well, better get organized -- talk to you all later.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> ...
> Julie- I really think that if you can do it - it would be so good for you to move closer to your daughter. You are alone in Auckland and I think you would be so happy to be close to the family. I Pray you can figure it out and make it work.
> 
> I hope your plans work out without too much difficulty.
> 
> -----------


A lot of where I end up depends on the answers I get on Monday- in theory the move south would be good- but I have had a look now at rental costs- I would be very lucky to find somewhere cheaper that will allow me to keep Ringo. Ringo is non negotiable- in that I am not prepared to part with him- I have lost quite enough not having Fale with me. Another factor is that a lot of the houses that are available are well out of town and there would immediately be transport issues. I am wondering if my previous position that I would move when Ringo dies, may not perhaps be the wisest course. I have yet to talk it through properly with Bronwen. Mean time I will continue sorting through my possessions and recycling/rubbishing where necessary. It is very hot in the house- so much so that I am a bit head- achey.


----------



## Designer1234

There is lots on google about Girl of the Limberlost -- first I have heard of it since I was a teenager! I am going to check our library and see if I can buy it here in town - otherwise I will buy it on line (which I very rarely do) (Pat has a thing about buying on line and as we are in the city it is not a problem for me).

I feel like I have found a child hood friend -- I loved that book.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> ...
> 
> Julie - I just read your post about Pollyanna! I am going to check with Chapters and see if they have that series for Hayley, - I loved Pollyanna -- I haven't read the Hobbit - that was the film that was made in Matamata? We went on a fire department trip there and I thought it was such a beautiful place. more memories.


I have given DGS a copy of the Hobbit- it is a good story- not as blood thirsty as The Lord of the Rings (and very definitely not as Jackson has portrayed it, I understand) Yes Hobbiton still exists as a tourist venue in Matamata.


----------



## Aran

I have some mittens that are made from a recycled sweater that are red on the palm & thumb & a fair isle design of white, red, & blue on the back that are also lined in fleece so their really warm. I bought them off a woman who makes them. They both had holes in the thumbs so I used some reddish brown wool to knit patches. I tried to felt the wool before hand because the mittens are felted, but it didn't work too well so I just knit patches & sewed them on with thread. The color doesn't exactly do with the mittens and some of the thread is visible, but it doesn't look too bad. At any rate, the holes are patched.

We are still under a Level 3 Snow Emergency, as is much of north western Ohio, so I had a snow day for the second day in a row. I can't remember the last time I had 2 snow days in a row. Probably not since I left school. I imagine that we'll probably have to work on Saturday to make up for it, but what are you supposed to do? You can't beat Mother Nature.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> A lot of where I end up depends on the answers I get on Monday- in theory the move south would be good- but I have had a look now at rental costs- I would be very lucky to find somewhere cheaper that will allow me to keep Ringo. Ringo is non negotiable- in that I am not prepared to part with him- I have lost quite enough not having Fale with me. Another factor is that a lot of the houses that are available are well out of town and there would immediately be transport issues. I am wondering if my previous position that I would move when Ringo dies, may not perhaps be the wisest course. I have yet to talk it through properly with Bronwen. Mean time I will continue sorting through my possessions and recycling/rubbishing where necessary. It is very hot in the house- so much so that I am a bit head- achey.


I can understand your determination to keep Ringo. Recycling and rubbishing is a good idea anyway. If it is so hot please take it easy though and make sure to have plenty of fluids as a headache can be a sign of dehydration in such hot weather. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I dont usually put myself first but this time I have been, much to the teens dislike.


They have to learn not to take you for granted, Caren! It is important that you let your body recover- frustrating though it may be.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I can understand your determination to keep Ringo. Recycling and rubbishing is a good idea anyway. If it is so hot please take it easy though and make sure to have plenty of fluids as a headache can be a sign of dehydration in such hot weather. Take care.


I am not sure I had quite enough to drink yesterday- sometimes it keeps me awake, until I get up and get something to drink, and can go back to sleep. I have the fan on full blast to try and cool things down. I am going to put the light out for a bit- catch up with you all later!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I am the same way when it comes to Tolkein's books- I so enjoyed the Hobbit and Lord of the Rings- and had such vivid images in my own mind- that I am not prepared to watch Sir Peter Jackson's take on them, even though one almost feels like a traitor to NZ- I have always found it better to read the book, AFTER seeing the movie, or series, NOT before. Anne of GreenGables I read as an adult at the time my girls were reading the books- I read a lot of teen books at that time. I quite enjoyed reading the Pollyanna stories, and as a thirteen year old had a wonderful time reading the Katy books. Progressed at that point to Jane Austen- I literally could not put down Pride and Prejudice- I read until 3 in the morning I was so entranced. Thackeray was another I much enjoyed- Vanity Fair. When I was older had read everything I could find in translation of Tolstoy, but he is the only Russian author I have really enjoyed.


The only one of the Tolkien books I've read was The Hobbit and only because my oldest daughter read it and loved it...persuaded me to read it. So sorry, but it bored me to tears...I really had to push myself to finish it. But I did see all of the Lord of the Ring movies and loved each and every one of them. But have no desire to read the books. Guess I'm the odd (wo)man out in this discussion. I'll probably watch both of The Hobbit movies eventually when they're available on NetFlix or Amazon Prime. And, yes, Julie, the NZ landscape in the three Ring movies was spectacular!
juneK


----------



## Aran

Gwen, I object to this joke: "What you do you call an intelligent, good looking, sensitive man?" Don't you realize that you've just described me? 

Maybe the joke should be "What do you call an intelligent, good looking, sensitive, straight man?" Even though I like ladies, I'm not exactly straight.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I dont usually put myself first but this time I have been, much to the teens dislike.


If they're teens, they should be adult enough to handle the fact that their mother is sick and needs help. But I do remember when my older sister and I were in our early teens and Mom got the flu. It was so frightening for us because we couldn't ever remember a time when she was sick enough to go to bed. 
You take care of yourself....you can't take care of your family unless you're well. And we love you too much to know you're under the weather. And who sounds like the mother now??!! LOL!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> We visited Green Gables about 7 years ago and it was a huge thrill for me. I loved Anne -- -
> 
> Did any of you ever read " Girl of the Limberlost"???
> I haven't heard of it for years and years and it was another of my favorite books when I was a young girl - more years ago than I care to remember. I think I will see if I can find it.
> 
> I spent a whole day over the holidays watch Jane Austin and other English movies on PBS-- and didn't leave my 'cave ' as I didn't want to miss a moment - I have no problem watching Pride and Prejudice or Sense and Sensibility and other English historical films over and over. Pat even brought me in my lunch and made his own.
> 
> Love those stories. I watched the first part of Downton Abbey #4 on Sunday night - new people and some gone but
> it is enjoyable. I am not caught up in it as much as other people are but it is good watching.
> 
> Well, better get organized -- talk to you all later.


I didn't discover "Girl of the Limberlost" until I started work at the library but loved it. I found a lot of older fiction books when I first started working there. Some published in the late 19th century and early 20th century....most were interesting and especially since everyone's outlook was so complete different than modern times.
JuneK


----------



## ChrisEl

Designer1234 said:


> There is lots on google about Girl of the Limberlost -- first I have heard of it since I was a teenager! I am going to check our library and see if I can buy it here in town - otherwise I will buy it on line (which I very rarely do) (Pat has a thing about buying on line and as we are in the city it is not a problem for me).
> 
> I feel like I have found a child hood friend -- I loved that book.


I did too. My mother introduced me to it. Will have to refresh my memory by reading about it online. I love Jane Austen and enjoy the movies/TV interpretations too. DD loves them too--it is nice to share a connection through favorite books.


----------



## ChrisEl

jknappva said:


> The only one of the Tolkien books I've read was The Hobbit and only because my oldest daughter read it and loved it...persuaded me to read it. So sorry, but it bored me to tears...I really had to push myself to finish it. But I did see all of the Lord of the Ring movies and loved each and every one of them. But have no desire to read the books. Guess I'm the odd (wo)man out in this discussion. I'll probably watch both of The Hobbit movies eventually when they're available on NetFlix or Amazon Prime. And, yes, Julie, the NZ landscape in the three Ring movies was spectacular!
> juneK


That's what makes book discussion so interesting---everyone has and is entitled to different opinions!


----------



## Designer1234

ChrisEl said:


> I did too. My mother introduced me to it. Will have to refresh my memory by reading about it online. I love Jane Austen and enjoy the movies/TV interpretations too. DD loves them too--it is nice to share a connection through favorite books.


I just checked our library and they have it "Girl of the Limberlost" on hold for me as of 5 minutes ago. it was my favorite book - Can't wait to read it again. There is lots of information on it if you google it . It was written in the early 1900's and is by an American Author. I must have read it (can't remember if there were more than one book - I think so) l0 or l5 times. Pollyanna was good too but she was practically tooo goody two shoes! if I remember correctly. I find it interesting that I feel so excited about a book I read over 60 years ago!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> They have to learn not to take you for granted, Caren! It is important that you let your body recover- frustrating though it may be.


I am letting it recover for the most part. Those two days of sleep did me good. This afternoon I am going to go out in the trees and get a couple photos of the weather. and the new snow on the trees. Thankful all the ice was gone from them before it started snowing again. We have gotten quite a bit of new snow, 20.23cm/8 inches over night and it is still falling. Wind chill is -26C/-15F, wind gusts up to 61kph/ 38mph. Let me tell you it feels a lot worse.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Leggings works just as well -- t-shirt, long sleeve shirt & fleece vest of sweatshirt, plus leggings and fleece lined nylon pants. Create a lot of laundry!



jknappva said:


> I don't now but I have in the past!
> Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Would plastic mesh work if it were cut into strips? Would be really pretty. I've see the bags that hang into a fence to grow flowers...the combination could be stunning!


Those grow bags do look very pretty but I had some & found I had to water every day to keep them looking good. They dry very fast with all the different holes in them


----------



## jheiens

Aran said:


> We are still under a Level 3 Snow Emergency, as is much of north western Ohio, so I had a snow day for the second day in a row. I can't remember the last time I had 2 snow days in a row. Probably not since I left school. I imagine that we'll probably have to work on Saturday to make up for it, but what are you supposed to do? You can't beat Mother Nature.


Tim is in his 18th day since classes were last in session, Aran. Music on his computer is beginning to get a little old, even for him. Too cold to be out, the library is closed and he has never been interested in ''playing'' in the snow. The concept of playing at anything seems beyond him, unfortunately, except for playing music on his laptop.

Holding classes tomorrow looks unlikely as the morning temps and wind chills are still forecast at below 0 degrees until mid-morning.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123

Girl of the Limberlost was by Gene Stratton Porter. It, and many other classics, are available free on Kindle. I have the book and the Kindle version. 
Got my new steam mop. Hope to try it out today. Also need to organize knitting project/s for car trip tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591

ChrisEl said:


> This is the article I looked at...
> 
> She mentions that the late Sen. Goldwater being born in Arizona Territory (hadn't yet become a state). Growing up I knew people who were born in Oklahoma Territory....always seemed like an exciting link to pioneer days...


I knew an old woman who was born in Saskatchewan in 1904, her birth certificate said she was born in Battleford, North West Territories. She was quite proud to show off that card. Saskatchewan & Alberta became a provinces in 1905.
There was another old lady in town, her mother wanted to call her Eugenia & at that time you had to register births at the post office so her Dad did it. 75 yrs later she went to get a passport & ordered a copy of her birth certificate. When it came she discovered her legal name was Engine, her dad couldn't spell. She lived to be over 100 & loed to tell that story.


----------



## ChrisEl

Bonnie7591 said:


> I knew an old woman who was born in Saskatchewan in 1904, her birth certificate said she was born in Battleford, North West Territories. She was quite proud to show off that card. Saskatchewan & Alberta became a provinces in 1905.
> There was another old lady in town, her mother wanted to call her Eugenia & at that time you had to register births at the post office so her Dad did it. 75 yrs later she went to get a passport & ordered a copy of her birth certificate. When it came she discovered her legal name was Engine, her dad couldn't spell. She lived to be over 100 & loed to tell that story.


Love that story!


----------



## EJS

Bonnie7591 said:


> I havr never eaten a ruben sandwich. Does the casserole really have 1/4 cup dry mustard? Seems like a lot?


Not dry but prepared mustard. Once mixed with the thousand island dressing and egg then poured over everything it is not strong at all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Betty, I hope you manage to get your husband to have a check up.. I know realmen don't see doctors but sometimes you just have to nag...
When my husbad had his accident& had collaped lungs he kept gasping for air &'giving me instructions in between as he thought he was done for & I knew nothing about the farm affairs. Thankfuly he got better but what a changed man. Now he knows we must value our time with family & friends & enjoy life rather than work,work,work.

Shirley, I think children who are readers are better in school & it allows them to see the world without leaving home.

I think I had other comments to make but the grandkids have arrived for the day, will have to do it later.


----------



## jheiens

This is the article I looked at---not exhaustive research on my part, but the article was written by a law school professor who has studied the issue. All the individual cases she discusses are interesting, I think...

http://news.yahoo.com/ted-cruz-natural-born-citizen-eligible-serve-president-100207138--politics.html[/quote]

I've read your link and based on what is written in it and the info present in it regarding Cruz's _mother's_ citizenship, it is clear that the senator is eligible to serve as President.

Getting an amendment to the Constitution passed by the requisite number of states is not so easy. To accept a decision of the Supreme Court on the matter is not likely to sit well with a great number of American citizens in general.

When we resided in Illinois a number of decades ago, there was an attempt by many women is this country to amend the Constitution regarding women's rights. A local woman in my community, who was very active in the Republican Party, tried to lead a great many women, nation-wide, to bring the governments of various States to agree with her/them. They were never quite able to bring it about.

However, the situation looks as if Cruz would be eligible to serve if elected. I am assuming that he would, indeed, need to give up his Canadian citizenship first.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

EJS said:


> Not dry but prepared mustard. Once mixed with the thousand island dressing and egg then poured over everything it is not strong at all.


Thanks, that makes more sense. Sorry for the error.


----------



## ChrisEl

Just realized the link to the naturalized citizen article didn't post...here it is again in case anyone is interested
http://news.yahoo.com/ted-cruz-natural-born-citizen-eligible-serve-president-100207138--politics.html


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> The only one of the Tolkien books I've read was The Hobbit and only because my oldest daughter read it and loved it...persuaded me to read it. So sorry, but it bored me to tears...I really had to push myself to finish it. But I did see all of the Lord of the Ring movies and loved each and every one of them. But have no desire to read the books. Guess I'm the odd (wo)man out in this discussion. I'll probably watch both of The Hobbit movies eventually when they're available on NetFlix or Amazon Prime. And, yes, Julie, the NZ landscape in the three Ring movies was spectacular!
> juneK


I hate to tell you June- but there's actually three of the Hobbit! And wouldn't it be a sad world if everyone had the same taste!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am letting it recover for the most part. Those two days of sleep did me good. This afternoon I am going to go out in the trees and get a couple photos of the weather. and the new snow on the trees. Thankful all the ice was gone from them before it started snowing again. We have gotten quite a bit of new snow, 20.23cm/8 inches over night and it is still falling. Wind chill is -26C/-15F, wind gusts up to 61kph/ 38mph. Let me tell you it feels a lot worse.


You will enjoy being out for a little- but do take care!


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL....this is really funny....don't think I'll attempt this any time soon....LOL

Sure hope you get to feeling better soon. Glad you've got a doc appointment Friday. Stay warm and rest.


NanaCaren said:


> My friend sent me this link thought it was real interesting. Just incase we run out of things to work on.
> 
> http://www.knittingindustry.com/knit-me-a-fence/


----------



## Gweniepooh

He carries a thermos of hot coffee everyday. Even if he has indoor work the buildings/houses are usually not heated yet. Unfortunately he decided to go in this morning as usual. Here it is a bit after noon and only 18F. I'm almost out of firewood too. Even though we have gas heat this old house just isn't insulated enough and boy is it cold. I know not as cold as others up north are feeling but dang this old southern gal just doesn't do cold very well....LOL.


thewren said:


> i was hoping he did not need to work out in it - hopefully it will begin warming up down there soon. bundle him up nice and warm.
> 
> sam
> 
> do you have a thermos you could send hot soup with him?


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> You will enjoy being out for a little- but do take care!


It was bad enough I did not venture far. Barely made it off the deck. All the shoveling done this morning has been snowed back in :-(


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....this is really funny....don't think I'll attempt this any time soon....LOL
> 
> Sure hope you get to feeling better soon. Glad you've got a doc appointment Friday. Stay warm and rest.


If some thing doesn't give soon I'm going to go off my rocker. I didn't even sit this much when I broke my foot.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I just checked our library and they have it "Girl of the Limberlost" on hold for me as of 5 minutes ago. it was my favorite book - Can't wait to read it again. There is lots of information on it if you google it . It was written in the early 1900's and is by an American Author. I must have read it (can't remember if there were more than one book - I think so) l0 or l5 times. Pollyanna was good too but she was practically tooo goody two shoes! if I remember correctly. I find it interesting that I feel so excited about a book I read over 60 years ago!


I think Gene Stratton Porter was the author...I'm too lazy to Google it. And I think she wrote other books...seems like I read more by her.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Do they even sell electric blankets down there? I heard from my classmate who lives near Stone Mountain and although she grew up the same place in Northern Iowa as I did...she's been in the Atlanta area for over 40 years and is really suffering - I told her to get a heated throw for the couch and she's vegging in these days.

DD is back in St. Louis -- now for the treacherous trip from St. Louis airport to Springfield. She's very anxious to get home....school is reopened for tomorrow.



Gweniepooh said:


> He carries a thermos of hot coffee everyday. Even if he has indoor work the buildings/houses are usually not heated yet. Unfortunately he decided to go in this morning as usual. Here it is a bit after noon and only 18F. I'm almost out of firewood too. Even though we have gas heat this old house just isn't insulated enough and boy is it cold. I know not as cold as others up north are feeling but dang this old southern gal just doesn't do cold very well....LOL.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are correct Bonnie. We are very much in the south. It hasn't been cold like this since 1985. If you look at a map Georgia is one state above the bottom eastern coast of the USA right above Florida. I am in Athens which is considered NE Georgia just 70 miles north of Atlanta the state capitol.


Bonnie7591 said:


> You don't normally get it near that cold, do you? I always think of Georgia as south.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Tim is in his 18th day since classes were last in session, Aran. Music on his computer is beginning to get a little old, even for him. Too cold to be out, the library is closed and he has never been interested in ''playing'' in the snow. The concept of playing at anything seems beyond him, unfortunately, except for playing music on his laptop.
> 
> Holding classes tomorrow looks unlikely as the morning temps and wind chills are still forecast at below 0 degrees until mid-morning.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I hope school starts again soon. It's terrible to be bored. That's something I had to fight when I first retired. After 17 yrs, now I wonder how I found time to work!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Right now she is just taking the core curriculum required. This semester she is taking calculus, Spanish, and US History. She is leaning toward a degree in business and would like to apply it to a music career (not performing so much as managing though she is quite talented musically.)


Bonnie7591 said:


> What is your daughter studying?


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I hate to tell you June- but there's actually three of the Hobbit! And wouldn't it be a sad world if everyone had the same taste!


I think!!! THINK is the operative word!! That there are only 2 of the newer ones. Wasn't the original Hobbit movie made quite a few years ago?
Jk


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> It was bad enough I did not venture far. Barely made it off the deck. All the shoveling done this morning has been snowed back in :-(


Please, please stay inside and warm, Caren. I saw on the Weather Channel that you were predicted to ge 12 - 18 more inches of snow!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Do they even sell electric blankets down there? I heard from my classmate who lives near Stone Mountain and although she grew up the same place in Northern Iowa as I did...she's been in the Atlanta area for over 40 years and is really suffering - I told her to get a heated throw for the couch and she's vegging in these days.
> 
> DD is back in St. Louis -- now for the treacherous trip from St. Louis airport to Springfield. She's very anxious to get home....school is reopened for tomorrow.


I imagine there are heated throws and electric blankets in GA. I know there are in Va. And Gwen is farther inland than I am so I'm sure she gets colder temperatures in the winter than we do.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

jknappva said:


> I think!!! THINK is the operative word!! That there are only 2 of the newer ones. Wasn't the original Hobbit movie made quite a few years ago?
> Jk


You're absolutely right, Julie. I didn't realize there were 3 of the newer Hobbit movies. I absolutely love Martin Freeman ever since I first saw him in the Sherlock movies on PBS. If anyone loves those as much as I do, the new season starts Jan. 19.. but there are only 3 of them!
Both of the lead actors have had so much success in movies that I wondered if there would be more of the series!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Please, please stay inside and warm, Caren. I saw on the Weather Channel that you were predicted to ge 12 - 18 more inches of snow!
> JuneK


Yes we are it is all just part of winter here. I am loving it even if I can't be out in it as much as I want to be. Most of my photos have been taken through the windows.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So well said and I will also join you in this prayer.


Patches39 said:


> Carol, please know that prayers are going up for your brother, and you and family, so much going on but know it is only a season, and it will pass, sending blessings of strength, and comfort. we are with you in spirit you are not alone.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Keeping Jim in my prayers Betty. 


Bulldog said:


> Daralene, your capelet is just beautiful as are you. I love the new hairdo. Wish my hair were not so fine. I would love to wear mine like that.
> Nana, I am so sorry you are under the weather and praying better days are ahead for you. What a neat idea that was for the jumpers.
> We went to SS and Church Sunday and afterwards ate a the Panda House (a Chinese Place). I either got food poisoning or a stomach virus. I was sick all that night and all day yesterday. Have finally got diarrhea checked but don't want to test my stomach.
> Too cold here to start any of my house cleaning etc. Don't plan to do anything today but take Jim to Angies. He has to take her for therapy in Jackson and they will go in her car.
> He has been really scaring me lately. He has "spells" that I think are because of his blood sugar, but he is just not able to do a lot of things anymore. I am sure you are all noticing these things in some of your men. He keeps telling the kids were everything is should something happen to him. It's as if he thinks something is going to happen. Scary. Prayers appreciated. Guess I will get back to the red sock.
> Can one of you geniuses tell me the difference in Cascade Heritage and Cascade Heritage Sock Yarn?
> Jynx, What IS your favorite t.v. show out of curiosity and what size needles do you use to knit your socks?
> Know ya'll are tired of hearing this, but I am having so much fun with my phone. Our 15 yr old granddaughter taught us a lot. I don't regret getting them for a minute and I think Jim feels the same way now that we have them.
> Will read some more as I am only on page 56. Got up as 6 as I was just lying in bed and unable to sleep.
> I Love You to the Moon and Back....Betty


----------



## EJS

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pineapple Chicken
> 
> 1can pineapple tidbits, drained( about 1 1/2 cups)
> 1/2 cup corn syrup
> 1/4 cup vinegar
> 2 .tablespoons ketchup
> 2 tablespoons soya sauce
> 4 or 5 chicken breasts
> 
> Put in crockpot on low for 6-8 hrs
> 
> Thicken with cornstarch & serve over rice.


This sounds like a wonderful change from the usual. I am so happy I do not have a house full of picky eaters. Mine all love their fruits and veggies. One has requested a meat free night though so I am working on potato soup for that one today.


----------



## Gweniepooh

My DH has read the Hobbit and Lord of the Rings Trilogy at least 6-7 times; his favorite books. I can't even drag myself through them one time....though I did enjoy the movies. I do love to read but must admit that since getting into knitting a few yuears back I haven't read nearly as much as I used to do. Love historical novels, mysteries.


jknappva said:


> The only one of the Tolkien books I've read was The Hobbit and only because my oldest daughter read it and loved it...persuaded me to read it. So sorry, but it bored me to tears...I really had to push myself to finish it. But I did see all of the Lord of the Ring movies and loved each and every one of them. But have no desire to read the books. Guess I'm the odd (wo)man out in this discussion. I'll probably watch both of The Hobbit movies eventually when they're available on NetFlix or Amazon Prime. And, yes, Julie, the NZ landscape in the three Ring movies was spectacular!
> juneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so sorry Aran....believe me YOU and Sam and many others (like my DH) are intelligent, good looking and sensitive.....which is why I said please lookk upn humorously. In fact I usually don't send out any kind of joke that generalizes any group. Love you Aran and Sam!



Aran said:


> Gwen, I object to this joke: "What you do you call an intelligent, good looking, sensitive man?" Don't you realize that you've just described me?
> 
> Maybe the joke should be "What do you call an intelligent, good looking, sensitive, straight man?" Even though I like ladies, I'm not exactly straight.


----------



## KateB

We had Luke all day today, so this is the first chance I've had to get on and you've all talked more than 20 pages since last night! :shock: :lol: My niece came over with her beautiful Golden Retriever, Harvey, and he and Luke were really funny together. Harvey is the biggest Retriever I've ever come across, and a complete big wuss! Luke was a bit unsure at first because of Harv's size, but by the end of the afternoon Harvey was running away from Luke! 
Back now to catch up on all the pages I've missed today.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh yes they sell electric blankets. In fact, DH wants to get one for our bed but right now they are a bit pricy for us as we have a king size bed. Needless to say we have flannel sheets and many comforters and blankets on the beds right now.


RookieRetiree said:


> Do they even sell electric blankets down there? I heard from my classmate who lives near Stone Mountain and although she grew up the same place in Northern Iowa as I did...she's been in the Atlanta area for over 40 years and is really suffering - I told her to get a heated throw for the couch and she's vegging in these days.
> 
> DD is back in St. Louis -- now for the treacherous trip from St. Louis airport to Springfield. She's very anxious to get home....school is reopened for tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great picture! Your niece is very pretty and Harvey is a sweet looking dog. DH and I were talking just the other night about how loving Golden Retrievers are; good family dogs. As usual, Luke looks delightful and delighted.


KateB said:


> We had Luke all day today, so this is the first chance I've had to get on and you've all talked more than 20 pages since last night! :shock: :lol: My niece came over with her beautiful Golden Retriever, Harvey, and he and Luke were really funny together. Harvey is the biggest Retriever I've ever come across, and a complete big wuss! Luke was a bit unsure at first because of Harv's size, but by the end of the afternoon Harvey was running away from Luke!
> Back now to catch up on all the pages I've missed today.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to knit for awhile. TTYL


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I read that book when I was a child also. I loved gene Stratton Porter's books. My favorite one was The Harvester.


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> Hockey game is almost over..... need to dry sheets and do a couple of things before turning in tonight.
> 
> Finally talked to the social worker and they want to move mom Wed. The Dr. never did call. Long story short, with much talking back and forth and making it clear what I would and would not accept.... I have mom agreeing to go to a skilled nursing facility (where I was) for a transitional period before coming home and she does understand that she will need caregiver help when that day comes.... She pretty much gets that Gerry and I cannot do it any longer and doesn't blame us..... I hope they will keep her a couple of weeks.... at least get her really walking without a walker and back to where she was before this all happened. It will also give us time to talk to caregiver providers and is closer to us so I can visit a little more. Of course the foolish social worker called it a nursing home and mom was really upset because her children had promised never to put her in a nursing home. Well, if this place is what a nursing home looks like, sign me up... I guess it is technically because some people do live there long term but having a piano, chapel, library, hair dresser, gift shop, dining room, entertainment and lovely outdoor sitting areas and coffee rooms and a little therapy available.... I found it very nice...
> 
> Anyhow, I think I will just gather all her clothes piles p and take to a cleaners..... Too much for me to deal with.\\\
> 
> Of course, neither brother were available to help with decision... one in FL... the other too busy at work..... I did let them both know that I would be out of town two week-ends from now and the ball was in their court.... I think mom will still be in rehab so no worries..
> 
> Off to find a project for sit and stitch, try to take a really warm bath before hopping under the covers....
> 
> Almost all the decorations are boxed and away and the tree is also boxed and away. DH actually washed the kitchen floor and cleaned that room. He joked that he needed some rubber gloves. Guess what he will be getting next trop to Target???


My DH wears rubber gloves and a apron when he does dishes.


----------



## Pup lover

Crock pot cube or pork steaks

Season (garlic salt n pepper) and brown steaks - if you want and have time- have done it both waysnot a big difference.

For cube steaks we use beefy mushroom soup and /or beef gravy pour over and cook on low 6-8 hours

For pork cube steaks goldenmushroom soup,pork gravy

I layer and use 1 can soup or gravy per steak

Serve with mashed potatoes and vegie


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It was bad enough I did not venture far. Barely made it off the deck. All the shoveling done this morning has been snowed back in :-(


A literal white out!


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> We had Luke all day today, so this is the first chance I've had to get on and you've all talked more than 20 pages since last night! :shock: :lol: My niece came over with her beautiful Golden Retriever, Harvey, and he and Luke were really funny together. Harvey is the biggest Retriever I've ever come across, and a complete big wuss! Luke was a bit unsure at first because of Harv's size, but by the end of the afternoon Harvey was running away from Luke!
> Back now to catch up on all the pages I've missed today.


What a great picture. My grandkids crawl all over our old chocolate lab. They are so good with kids.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Crock pot cube or pork steaks
> 
> Season (garlic salt n pepper) and brown steaks - if you want and have time- have done it both waysnot a big difference.
> 
> For cube steaks we use beefy mushroom soup and /or beef gravy pour over and cook on low 6-8 hours
> 
> For pork cube steaks goldenmushroom soup,pork gravy
> 
> I layer and use 1 can soup or gravy per steak
> 
> Serve with mashed potatoes and vegie


sounds good will have to give it a try.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I think!!! THINK is the operative word!! That there are only 2 of the newer ones. Wasn't the original Hobbit movie made quite a few years ago?
> Jk


No I am sorry but I think there is one still waiting to be released- ie., I think they have released two to this point. If there is an earlier Hobbit it is not a Jackson one! The Hobbit movies (Jackson) definitely were produced AFTER the Lord of the Rings, although in the story it comes first.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I saw this and thought....I can try this with the fish I have for dinner. So I layered the sauce and added some carrots, celery, green & red peppers & onion & garlic to it and then placed the cod pieces directly on top of the vegetables/sauce that it would steam/slightly braise. I put it in the crock pot on high so I get the steam..I'll thicken the sauce a little and then serve over rice. It's smelling very good....can't wait to try it with chicken also. Thanks for posting -- I was lacking any inspiration for dinner tonight and I think this will do wonderfully.



EJS said:


> This sounds like a wonderful change from the usual. I am so happy I do not have a house full of picky eaters. Mine all love their fruits and veggies. One has requested a meat free night though so I am working on potato soup for that one today.


----------



## EJS

KateB said:


> We had Luke all day today, so this is the first chance I've had to get on and you've all talked more than 20 pages since last night! :shock: :lol: My niece came over with her beautiful Golden Retriever, Harvey, and he and Luke were really funny together. Harvey is the biggest Retriever I've ever come across, and a complete big wuss! Luke was a bit unsure at first because of Harv's size, but by the end of the afternoon Harvey was running away from Luke!
> Back now to catch up on all the pages I've missed today.


what a wonderful photo. Luke looks to be having great fun.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> We had Luke all day today, so this is the first chance I've had to get on and you've all talked more than 20 pages since last night! :shock: :lol: My niece came over with her beautiful Golden Retriever, Harvey, and he and Luke were really funny together. Harvey is the biggest Retriever I've ever come across, and a complete big wuss! Luke was a bit unsure at first because of Harv's size, but by the end of the afternoon Harvey was running away from Luke!
> Back now to catch up on all the pages I've missed today.


Yet another delightful photo- Harvey does seem to be on the large side- presumably he eats as all Labs will?


----------



## RookieRetiree

All our kids are great readers..They all loved the Hobbit, Lord of the Rings, and Harry Potter books...I tried getting through one of the Harry Potter books and I guess I just don't have the imagination to render up wizards, etc. Maybe I'll try it again one of these days; I feel like I've missed out on a great deal of our cultural references.



Gweniepooh said:


> My DH has read the Hobbit and Lord of the Rings Trilogy at least 6-7 times; his favorite books. I can't even drag myself through them one time....though I did enjoy the movies. I do love to read but must admit that since getting into knitting a few yuears back I haven't read nearly as much as I used to do. Love historical novels, mysteries.


----------



## EJS

Pup lover said:


> Crock pot cube or pork steaks
> 
> Season (garlic salt n pepper) and brown steaks - if you want and have time- have done it both waysnot a big difference.
> 
> For cube steaks we use beefy mushroom soup and /or beef gravy pour over and cook on low 6-8 hours
> 
> For pork cube steaks goldenmushroom soup,pork gravy
> 
> I layer and use 1 can soup or gravy per steak
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I enjoy this meal as well. Have made this quite often.
> Also with cubed steak I have put canned tomatoes with the gravy to make a kind of swiss steak. One my Mom did often.
> I love crockpot cooking.
> 
> Serve with mashed potatoes and vegie


----------



## RookieRetiree

We had a 85 lb Golden Retriever when the kids were little....he was great with them and would just get up and walk away if they were annoying him. Greatest Dog Ever..Grover! I'm sure you had a lot of fun with Luke and his Furry New Friend.



KateB said:


> We had Luke all day today, so this is the first chance I've had to get on and you've all talked more than 20 pages since last night! :shock: :lol: My niece came over with her beautiful Golden Retriever, Harvey, and he and Luke were really funny together. Harvey is the biggest Retriever I've ever come across, and a complete big wuss! Luke was a bit unsure at first because of Harv's size, but by the end of the afternoon Harvey was running away from Luke!
> Back now to catch up on all the pages I've missed today.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just saw some at Tuesday Morning and Marshalls for 1/2 off original price....Our beds have electric blankets -- plus I have an electric plush throw for on the couch....we're staying cozy.



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes they sell electric blankets. In fact, DH wants to get one for our bed but right now they are a bit pricy for us as we have a king size bed. Needless to say we have flannel sheets and many comforters and blankets on the beds right now.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> All our kids are great readers..They all loved the Hobbit, Lord of the Rings, and Harry Potter books...I tried getting through one of the Harry Potter books and I guess I just don't have the imagination to render up wizards, etc. Maybe I'll try it again one of these days; I feel like I've missed out on a great deal of our cultural references.


Bronwen assures me I should read Harry Potter, but to be honest I have not been very keen- they are so long, and there seem to be so many of them. I've been meaning to hunt down a copy of Jean Auel's prehistory saga- which I heard has been published- forgotten what it is called-when you have read so much of it, might as well see what she has done now. Maybe I should check out 'Talking Books' see if they have it is those- might be a good way of getting to sleep!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I get books on tape from the library...I love them for long car rides...I should use them as a way to go to sleep...thanks for the idea.



Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen assures me I should read Harry Potter, but to be honest I have not been very keen- they are so long, and there seem to be so many of them. I've been meaning to hunt down a copy of Jean Auel's prehistory saga- which I heard has been published- forgotten what it is called-when you have read so much of it, might as well see what she has done now. Maybe I should check out 'Talking Books' see if they have it is those- might be a good way of getting to sleep!


----------



## EJS

RookieRetiree said:


> Just saw some at Tuesday Morning and Marshalls for 1/2 off original price....Our beds have electric blankets -- plus I have an electric plush throw for on the couch....we're staying cozy.


I have never used an electric blanket though there are many in the house from MIL. Strange as it seems I still sleep under just a sheet. My DH is a human furnace so I hardly ever get cold. He is having some trouble with getting to the bed though and is talking about getting the hospital bed back out and using it again. It will be kept in the living room so he can remain a part of the family so I guess I will start using the comforter when that happens.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> I get books on tape from the library...I love them for long car rides...I should use them as a way to go to sleep...thanks for the idea.


I used to do that, but the problem was that I would fall asleep, the tape would continue on and when I awoke I had no idea where I had heard to!


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen assures me I should read Harry Potter, but to be honest I have not been very keen- they are so long, and there seem to be so many of them. I've been meaning to hunt down a copy of Jean Auel's prehistory saga- which I heard has been published- forgotten what it is called-when you have read so much of it, might as well see what she has done now. Maybe I should check out 'Talking Books' see if they have it is those- might be a good way of getting to sleep!


 The first book of her series in called the Clan of the Cave Bear, the next is Valley Of the Horses, Mammoth Hunters and then Plains of Passages/ I have all of the books.


----------



## KateB

I thought I had taken down all the Christmas things on Sunday, but on coming downstairs tonight I saw.......


----------



## Grandmapaula

Lurker 2 said:


> No I am sorry but I think there is one still waiting to be released- ie., I think they have released two to this point. If there is an earlier Hobbit it is not a Jackson one! The Hobbit movies (Jackson) definitely were produced AFTER the Lord of the Rings, although in the story it comes first.


Julie, you are right. The third Hobbit movie will be released in Dec. this year - they have stretched out the story by including some of the "back stories" that Tolkien wrote and that are in the back of the Return of the King. I started reading the 4 books in college in 1966 and have read through them at least once or twice a year since - I've worn out several sets of paperbacks over the years!

I have to tell a funny story. Last Sat. Bob and I went to see The Desolation of Smaug with DD#1. We got our tickets and Beth told us to go get seats while she got some popcorn. While she was waiting in line, in walked DD#2, her husband, and 6 of their 8 kids ( and a couple of assorted boy and girl friends)!! Neither of the girls had mentioned going to the movie to the other! We got a whole row of seats, and the kids took turns sitting next to Grandpa and Grandma. I ended up with the 3 year-old on my lap "protecting" her from the dragon. She'd hide her face and say "I don't want to see" and then 30 seconds later she'd turn around and say,"I want to see the dragon" - couldn't make up her mind!! We certainly got a good laugh about the coincidence after the movie.

Well, I'm baby-sitting again. No school for most of the school districts in the area and I have to sit when DD#2s kids don't have school. Guess I'll retire in the spring :roll: :lol: maybe.At least I don't have to cook tonight - Radio Club banquet -YEAH!!
Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> I tell you what.....you keep your idiots and we'll keep our idiots OR perhaps we can find someplace to send all of them....maybe Mars???LOL


Do you suppose they might get on the short list to Mars :lol: It's already in the works.


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> My friend sent me this link thought it was real interesting. Just incase we run out of things to work on.
> 
> http://www.knittingindustry.com/knit-me-a-fence/


Nice but I won't be putting this on my to-do list any time soon :lol:


----------



## budasha

EJS said:


> Angora,
> I tried a new recipe this evening and it will be on my rotation from now on. Baked Reuben Casserole. The kids even loved it and had more. DH will be sorry he ate one serving then went to sleep as it is gone and he will have nothing to snack on later...LOL
> Recipe to follow
> 
> The Reuben sounds yummy. I have all the ingredients today except for the swiss cheese. Haven't been out since last Saturday so hope the weather improves tomorrow so I can shop. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## budasha

Dreamweaver said:


> Finally talked to the social worker and they want to move mom Wed. The Dr. never did call. Long story short, with much talking back and forth and making it clear what I would and would not accept.... I have mom agreeing to go to a skilled nursing facility (where I was) for a transitional period before coming home and she does understand that she will need caregiver help when that day comes.... happened. It will also give us time to talk to caregiver providers and is closer to us so I can visit a little more. promised never to put her in a nursing home.
> 
> It's good that you're able to get your mom into the nursing facility before coming home. It will give you some breathing space. Your brothers will have to come to bat sooner rather than later. I hope you're not overdoing it....you don't want to end up back in the hospital again.


----------



## budasha

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you. He is in Shadyside Hosp. in Pittsburgh. He had an emergency triple by-pass surgery on Christmas Eve day. All prayers are greatly appreciated. He is scheduled for a tracheotomy tomorrow am. Getting enough oxygen, a collapsed lung & pneumonia are at the top of his list of current problems. Focusing on the positives.....
> Carol il/oh


So sorry to read about your brother. Adding my prayers too.


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pineapple Chicken
> 
> 1can pineapple tidbits, drained( about 1 1/2 cups)
> 1/2 cup corn syrup
> 1/4 cup vinegar
> 2 .tablespoons ketchup
> 2 tablespoons soya sauce
> 4 or 5 chicken breasts
> 
> Put in crockpot on low for 6-8 hrs
> 
> Thicken with cornstarch & serve over rice.


I'm keeping this one.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I dont usually put myself first but this time I have been, much to the teens dislike.


Good for you Caren. They are old enough to cope on their own and if they protest tell them I will come over and sort them out! xx


----------



## budasha

Bulldog said:


> We went to SS and Church Sunday and afterwards ate a the Panda House (a Chinese Place). I either got food poisoning or a stomach virus. I was sick all that night and all day yesterday. Have finally got diarrhea checked but don't want to test my stomach.
> 
> He has been really scaring me lately. He has "spells" that I think are because of his blood sugar, but he is just not able to do a lot of things anymore. I am sure you are all noticing these things in some of your men. He keeps telling the kids were everything is should something happen to him. It's as if he thinks something is going to happen. Scary. Prayers appreciated.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your stomach virus...not very pleasant.
> 
> My DH has also been having these "spells" . I never thought about his diabetes. I thought his meds were too strong. I'll have to check his blood sugar when it happens again. It is very scary.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I get books on tape from the library...I love them for long car rides...I should use them as a way to go to sleep...thanks for the idea.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

KateB said:


> We had Luke all day today, so this is the first chance I've had to get on and you've all talked more than 20 pages since last night! :shock: :lol: My niece came over with her beautiful Golden Retriever, Harvey, and he and Luke were really funny together. Harvey is the biggest Retriever I've ever come across, and a complete big wuss! Luke was a bit unsure at first because of Harv's size, but by the end of the afternoon Harvey was running away from Luke!
> Back now to catch up on all the pages I've missed today.


What a lovely picture. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Glad your 'coven' has boats to replace the broomsticks...from the looks of your picture, you'll definitely need them.
> JuneK


You could convert them to surfing-brooms, Purple! Just saw lots of surfers on TV on the west coast of Ireland, taking advantage of the huge walls of incoming waves. Hope you get a drier day tomorrow.


----------



## gagesmom

3:30pm and just checking in. School was cancelled today. Gage is happy yet another day off.

I am going to post a pic or two. The ones I took last night of the blizzard type weather. 

Then I am going to post the newest knit I am making.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> We had Luke all day today, so this is the first chance I've had to get on and you've all talked more than 20 pages since last night! :shock: :lol: My niece came over with her beautiful Golden Retriever, Harvey, and he and Luke were really funny together.
> 
> Gorgeous photo Kate :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> You could convert them to surfing-brooms, Purple! Just saw lots of surfers on TV on the west coast of Ireland, taking advantage of the huge walls of incoming waves. Hope you get a drier day tomorrow.


Now there's a thought. Used to do a lot of surfing at St Ouen when we lived in Jersey. Hope you are dry and safe.


----------



## PurpleFi

gagesmom said:


> 3:30pm and just checking in. School was cancelled today. Gage is happy yet another day off.
> 
> I am going to post a pic or two. The ones I took last night of the blizzard type weather.
> 
> Then I am going to post the newest knit I am making.


That looks pretty cold out there. Keep warm


----------



## gagesmom

Oops, here's the pics of my new knit project for a friend.

I have made this set before in yellow and one inb pink.

Going back to catch up from pg 77 where I posted last night.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandmapaula said:


> Julie, you are right. The third Hobbit movie will be released in Dec. this year - they have stretched out the story by including some of the "back stories" that Tolkien wrote and that are in the back of the Return of the King. I started reading the 4 books in college in 1966 and have read through them at least once or twice a year since - I've worn out several sets of paperbacks over the years!
> 
> I have to tell a funny story. Last Sat. Bob and I went to see The Desolation of Smaug with DD#1. We got our tickets and Beth told us to go get seats while she got some popcorn. While she was waiting in line, in walked DD#2, her husband, and 6 of their 8 kids ( and a couple of assorted boy and girl friends)!! Neither of the girls had mentioned going to the movie to the other! We got a whole row of seats, and the kids took turns sitting next to Grandpa and Grandma. I ended up with the 3 year-old on my lap "protecting" her from the dragon. She'd hide her face and say "I don't want to see" and then 30 seconds later she'd turn around and say,"I want to see the dragon" - couldn't make up her mind!! We certainly got a good laugh about the coincidence after the movie.
> 
> Well, I'm baby-sitting again. No school for most of the school districts in the area and I have to sit when DD#2s kids don't have school. Guess I'll retire in the spring :roll: :lol: maybe.At least I don't have to cook tonight - Radio Club banquet -YEAH!!
> Love and prayers, Paula


I did wonder how they had managed to 's t r e t c h ' it into three, and I think they are not short movies either.
Have fun with the GK's!


----------



## PurpleFi

gagesmom said:


> Oops, here's the pics of my new knit project for a friend.
> 
> I have made this set before in yellow and one inb pink.
> 
> Going back to catch up from pg 77 where I posted last night.


Love the colour x


----------



## gagesmom

Oops, here's the pics of my new knit project for a friend.

I have made this set before in yellow and one inb pink.

Going back to catch up from pg 77 where I posted last night.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Oops, here's the pics of my new knit project for a friend.
> 
> I have made this set before in yellow and one inb pink.
> 
> Going back to catch up from pg 77 where I posted last night.


It looks lovely, Melody! 
Was the snow landing on the camera lens?


----------



## gagesmom

Oops pulled a Gwennie. My first time too. lol.

I thought you would like the color Purplefi :thumbup: 

Julie, the snow was blowing around so bad. I only opened the back door a crack to get the photo. No the snow wasn't hitting the lense. That is exactly what it looked like when I went out to find the dog to.

Just after 4pm and I am going to go for now. Have more packing to do and look for an apartment. Long story will go in to details later.

Love to you all.


----------



## PurpleFi

gagesmom said:


> Oops pulled a Gwennie. My first time too. lol.
> 
> I thought you would like the color Purplefi :thumbup:
> 
> Julie, the snow was blowing around so bad. I only opened the back door a crack to get the photo. No the snow wasn't hitting the lense. That is exactly what it looked like when I went out to find the dog to.
> 
> Just after 4pm and I am going to go for now. Have more packing to do and look for an apartment. Long story will go in to details later.
> 
> Love to you all.


Don't worry I think I did a Gwennie on the beading workshop :roll: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Oops pulled a Gwennie. My first time too. lol.
> 
> I thought you would like the color Purplefi :thumbup:
> 
> Julie, the snow was blowing around so bad. I only opened the back door a crack to get the photo. No the snow wasn't hitting the lense. That is exactly what it looked like when I went out to find the dog to.
> 
> Just after 4pm and I am going to go for now. Have more packing to do and look for an apartment. Long story will go in to details later.
> 
> Love to you all.


On hearing all your tales of -F= -C I am so glad I live in such a temperate climate!


----------



## TNS

Re Jean M Auel books in the Earth's children series
There are six in total, in reverse order: The Land of Painted Caves, The Shelters of Stone, The Plains of Passage, The Mammoth Hunters, The Valley of the Horses, The Clan of The Cave Bear. I've read and thoroughly enjoyed all of them, but they are all large volumes. She obviously did a lot of research to back up her saga, but it's not laboured in the text, just makes everything much more plausible whilst you are reading it.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> There is lots on google about Girl of the Limberlost -- first I have heard of it since I was a teenager! I am going to check our library and see if I can buy it here in town - otherwise I will buy it on line (which I very rarely do) (Pat has a thing about buying on line and as we are in the city it is not a problem for me).
> 
> I feel like I have found a child hood friend -- I loved that book.


First ever classic I fell in love with was The Scarlet Pimpernal, also had Trixie Belden series and the series about Drina, who was a teenage balket dancer.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> We had Luke all day today, so this is the first chance I've had to get on and you've all talked more than 20 pages since last night! :shock: :lol: My niece came over with her beautiful Golden Retriever, Harvey, and he and Luke were really funny together. Harvey is the biggest Retriever I've ever come across, and a complete big wuss! Luke was a bit unsure at first because of Harv's size, but by the end of the afternoon Harvey was running away from Luke!
> Back now to catch up on all the pages I've missed today.


Love this picture....Luke is such a happy boy...your niece is lovely. Don't you love Golden Retrievers....they're so good natured as well as beautiful!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes they sell electric blankets. In fact, DH wants to get one for our bed but right now they are a bit pricy for us as we have a king size bed. Needless to say we have flannel sheets and many comforters and blankets on the beds right now.


Years ago, I had an heated mattress cover. I loved it much more than an electric blanket....It warms you all over with no drafty spots if the blanket is loose!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> No I am sorry but I think there is one still waiting to be released- ie., I think they have released two to this point. If there is an earlier Hobbit it is not a Jackson one! The Hobbit movies (Jackson) definitely were produced AFTER the Lord of the Rings, although in the story it comes first.


I think the movie database did say that one was being released in 2014, now that you mention it. The latest one was just released in Dec....well, here in the U.S.
I knew the Lord of the Rings was after the Hobbit books. Wonder why he reversed the order? Who knows with movie makers?
JuneK


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> You will enjoy being out for a little- but do take care!


Julie, haven't read The Hobbitt or any rings books, mainly because I saw Rings movies first before realising they were based on books. Now, am just not prepared to do so as usually too many differences.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> I used to do that, but the problem was that I would fall asleep, the tape would continue on and when I awoke I had no idea where I had heard to!


I have that same problem....When I was going to the gym every day, I did get books on tape and listened while I was riding the bike or using the treadmill...if I'm just sitting and listening, even if I don't fall asleep, my mind wanders off on a tangent and I find that I'm not listening to the book at all! Attention span of a 2 yr old!
JuneK


----------



## ChrisEl

busyworkerbee said:


> First ever classic I fell in love with was The Scarlet Pimpernal, also had Trixie Belden series and the series about Drina, who was a teenage balket dancer.


Interesting that Trixie Belden (a bit like Nancy Drew)has traveled so far!


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> I thought I had taken down all the Christmas things on Sunday, but on coming downstairs tonight I saw.......


OOPSIE!!
juneK


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 3:30pm and just checking in. School was cancelled today. Gage is happy yet another day off.
> 
> I am going to post a pic or two. The ones I took last night of the blizzard type weather.
> 
> Then I am going to post the newest knit I am making.


Makes me even colder to see your pictures...our high temp today was +20F. It's going down to +11F tonight. For us that's really cold...but I know a lot of you wish your temperature would go UP to that.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Oops, here's the pics of my new knit project for a friend.
> 
> I have made this set before in yellow and one inb pink.
> 
> Going back to catch up from pg 77 where I posted last night.


That's so cute...I know she'll love it!
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> You're absolutely right, Julie. I didn't realize there were 3 of the newer Hobbit movies. I absolutely love Martin Freeman ever since I first saw him in the Sherlock movies on PBS. If anyone loves those as much as I do, the new season starts Jan. 19.. but there are only 3 of them!
> Both of the lead actors have had so much success in movies that I wondered if there would be more of the series!
> JuneK


Interesting note, a certain blonde elf names Legolas is still played by Orlando Bloom.


----------



## Grandmapaula

busyworkerbee said:


> Interesting note, a certain blonde elf names Legolas is still played by Orlando Bloom.


Thank goodness!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

I've finally made it up to where I posted before (page 61)!

Loved all the pics so far--Gwen's hats, Angora's capelet (and a big :thumbup: for the new hairdo!), and the criss cross scarf--I have the pattern but haven't done it yet.

I feel pretty lucky to be sitting here with 39F today--the mess has missed us and I'm glad, though we do seem to be a little colder than normal, it's not even close to what the east is experiencing. I did hear from DD#1 (in Pennsylvania) and she says they're fine--their power's on and they have heat (and it was -4F last night when we spoke). She said though that a house in the area burned last night...so dangerous with the heating systems working so hard and people looking for extra heat sources and such when they wouldn't usually (one particularly bad winter, I recall someone's house burning from the oven they'd left on as a supplemental heat source). I hope the folks are all okay--I always say things can be replaced but people can't.



ChrisEl said:


> All the wind and cold we are getting has reminded me of the children's book The Long Winter by Laura Ingalls Wilder. It is set in the Dakota territory (north central US near the Canadian border) around 1880 and it was based on a terrible winter the author lived through as a girl. I have reread it as an adult and I am always in awe of the pioneers who lived through such hardships. They were hardy folks. Guess I'll survive whatever this "polar vortex" as I've heard it described brings to us in our comfortable well-stocked house....


I remember this book! One image that stayed with me was her saying that they woke up one morning with a pile of snow on top of their blankets as the stuff had drifted through the roof during the night! I can remember frost/ice on the insides of the windows from when I was a kid, too, so yes, I feel very lucky now.

I hope everyone's on a warming trend now--it can't last forever, right?

Off to read a bit more as I can...


----------



## Bulldog

Hello My Precious Family of the Heart,
Man, all these harsh temps you are all talking about make me feel guilty. I am freezing here in Vicksburg and dont have it near as bad as you all do. I had to take Jim to Angies to get her car today and couldnt get back home and under the covers fast enough. 
I have been doing the washing and folding and put up of all the clothes today. I am going to cook Shrimp Fettucini for supper. Jim loves it and it is so simple. It is basically a white sauce with a little lemon juice in it. Serve over fettucini noodles and top with shrimp. My stomach is still not up to par, so I am going to abstain.
I have tried to talk to Jim about seeing the Dr and going into detail with his symptoms and he just thinks I am nagging, but I am very concerned about him. He stays up most of the night and sleeps most of the day, which means he is not eating right for a diabetic. He wont take a sleeping pill and wont wear his CPAP machine. I know all of this is wearing on his heart. As some of you, Jim has always taken care of everythinginsurance, paying the bills, upkeep of the cars. I would be lost. Have always told him, I needed to move on ahead of him.LOL Will just have to lay it all at the good Lords feet.
Gotta get back to my knitting. I am in a rut right now. Just havent felt like it.
Daralene, those were great pictures of your family. Your husband is so handsome and you are so beautiful. Your sisters are lovely and one can tell beauty is inherited from Mom.
Kate, I just love seeing new pictures of Luke. He is such a little doll.
Melody, the layette is going to be precious. I love the color you chose. I so pray this will be the year for housing for you and Martina and a job for Lindas husband.
Carol, I am so sorry your poor brother has had so many complications from his surgery. I know your family and his are very burdened by these events, but the prayer warriors are at work for you. Wrapping him in Angel Wings this very moment.
Nana, you are always so strong and always taking care of others. Now you must take care of yourself. Do be careful about going out in the elements and listen to your body and rest when it tells you to. You are loved here. We are concerned for you.
Julie, we will be praying for you and your future.that God will open doors for you if this move is meant to be. It would be wonderful to be around family who love and care for you and not be so alone and isolated. We love you, dear lady.
Gotta run and get supper together for Jim and Carley.a teenage comes in starving. I Love You All to the Moon & BackBetty


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> i know - jynx would understand when i mention that i was working on a jigsaw puzzle - i always set them for 300pieces so it takes me a while - i did quit before it was finished - will try to finish it today sometime.
> 
> i do need to get to bed earlier - i keep trying.
> 
> sam


Sam, I think if I were left to my own devices (that is, not living with someone who gets up at sunrise!), I'd just sleep when I felt like it and stay up if I wanted. I have always been rather a night owl--I like the quiet of the night, especially if I have to live in a city.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> Will continue to pray for him... A little good news is always encouraging.
> JuneK


Thank you so much, all of you!


----------



## Southern Gal

ok, i talked to my friend with the wine cake recipe, she said she uses a sweet white wine, "CASTELLO DEL POGGIO-MOSCATO)
i don't know if this matters, but i didn't want to be the reason your cakes don't turn out as good as hers. so i feel better that i have relayed this message on. 
Brrrrrr...........its still so bitter cold. not southern weather at all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

DaylilyDawn said:


> The first book of her series in called the Clan of the Cave Bear, the next is Valley Of the Horses, Mammoth Hunters and then Plains of Passages/ I have all of the books.


 Enjoyed reading those. Have you read books by Michael & Kathleen Gear? About the history of the aboriginal peoples. Very good books.


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> My update: brother is still in hospital under heavy sedation.
> 
> Well...the year is just starting with all kinds of "issues". Late yesterday afternoon we heard a HUGE THUMP! We assumed it was snow falling off the roof...which it does sometimes. When DH went upstairs to go to bed....he found tht part of the ceiling in our daughter's bedroom has fallen down.
> Carol il/oh


Wow...yes, that's an issue I'm sure you don't want to revisit! :shock: I hope the ceiling isn't too big a job to repair, and I continue to send good thoughts for your brother.



Angora1 said:


> I am excited for you Julie. That is why we moved back from Europe, to be near the family and grandchildren.


Ditto! I would love to live closer to my family and think about it a lot these days as well.


----------



## ptofValerie

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen assures me I should read Harry Potter, but to be honest I have not been very keen- they are so long, and there seem to be so many of them. I've been meaning to hunt down a copy of Jean Auel's prehistory saga- which I heard has been published- forgotten what it is called-when you have read so much of it, might as well see what she has done now. Maybe I should check out 'Talking Books' see if they have it is those- might be a good way of getting to sleep!


Julie dear. I've met Jean Auel. At the big quaternary science meeting in Reno, about 10 years ago. She gave a lecture on communicating science to non-specialists and it was enthralling. She was dressed so smartly and wore a stunning black and white hat! I've enjoyed her 'clan of the cave bear series' over the years but haven't read the book published a couple of years ago. I'd forgotten about it. I'll look up the details and I've remembered to let you have my book details once the cast is off - so soon!


----------



## Bonnie7591

TNS said:


> Re Jean M Auel books in the Earth's children series
> There are six in total, in reverse order: The Land of Painted Caves, The Shelters of Stone, The Plains of Passage, The Mammoth Hunters, The Valley of the Horses, The Clan of The Cave Bear. I've read and thoroughly enjoyed all of them, but they are all large volumes. She obviously did a lot of research to back up her saga, but it's not laboured in the text, just makes everything much more plausible whilst you are reading it.


I haven't read the land of Painted Caves, will have to look for that one.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Re Jean M Auel books in the Earth's children series
> There are six in total, in reverse order: The Land of Painted Caves, The Shelters of Stone, The Plains of Passage, The Mammoth Hunters, The Valley of the Horses, The Clan of The Cave Bear. I've read and thoroughly enjoyed all of them, but they are all large volumes. She obviously did a lot of research to back up her saga, but it's not laboured in the text, just makes everything much more plausible whilst you are reading it.


In that case I think I have got up to the Plains of Passage- must check when I go to the library next!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I think the movie database did say that one was being released in 2014, now that you mention it. The latest one was just released in Dec....well, here in the U.S.
> I knew the Lord of the Rings was after the Hobbit books. Wonder why he reversed the order? Who knows with movie makers?
> JuneK


I have absolutely no idea!


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> Feeling better but not up to par yet, have dr appt friday.
> 
> Have heard from Kaye, she has the flu.


Well, dagnabbit, I'll add her to my list for healing thoughts. I hope she is feeling better and back with us soon!

Glad to hear Melody is not ill but do hope her computer woes are resolved soon.



Pup lover said:


> I would take that fudge receipt when you have time please. No hurry


I'll look it up after supper--which I am off to fix--and up to page 76! I'm getting there, gradually. LOL


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Would plastic mesh work if it were cut into strips? Would be really pretty. I've see the bags that hang into a fence to grow flowers...the combination could be stunning!


I think that the fishing net line or some such would be needed to get the YO's to make nice lace holes.... I have seen the bags for plants and don't think the lace would be stable enough for the weight... It would sag.... But a combination of a section of one and a section of the other would be very nice.

Have you seen the vertical hanging gardens? They look like gutter pieces that you plant in and you can make an entire all for a patio, etc... Really nice for herbs....


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> I remember this book! One image that stayed with me was her saying that they woke up one morning with a pile of snow on top of their blankets as the stuff had drifted through the roof during the night! I can remember frost/ice on the insides of the windows from when I was a kid, too, so yes, I feel very lucky now.
> 
> I hope everyone's on a warming trend now--it can't last forever, right?
> 
> Off to read a bit more as I can...


I remember both my mom & father in law talking about waking up with snow on the bedding or the blankets frozen to the walls.when it gets very cold, even with triple pane windows we still get lots of ice on the bottom of the windows and on the metal on the bottom of the patio door. You definitely don't want to sit beside the patio door.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Julie dear. I've met Jean Auel. At the big quaternary science meeting in Reno, about 10 years ago. She gave a lecture on communicating science to non-specialists and it was enthralling. She was dressed so smartly and wore a stunning black and white hat! I've enjoyed her 'clan of the cave bear series' over the years but haven't read the book published a couple of years ago. I'd forgotten about it. I'll look up the details and I've remembered to let you have my book details once the cast is off - so soon!


That is interesting to picture her- had no mental image of her at all! 
I am glad you will be free of the cast soon- but please don't over-do things! 
Looking forward to being able to read your book. I suspect I may have to interloan it!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope this is the remedy that DD needs to get rid of the morning sickness....sleepless nights, but maybe some bonding time. I've not yet been asleep and have no excuse. I think I have too much turmoil here with trying to get decorations put away and meals cooked and watch DGS and DH all at the same time. I just need to spend tomorrow getting some things done so that it feels more straightened up and put away...I'm finding that too much clutter bothers me. DH has a way of starting things and leaving them to finish later so I have several projects in different forms of completion hanging around.. Don't know why it's beginning to bother me, I certainly have may WIPs myself.


Mom's clutter and piles has affected me the same way. Before the holidays, I started filling one white kitchen bag a week with either donations or trash..... OR a box of books, just SOMETHING out of the house. My DH is like yours, loses interest, whatever. I'll admit that my studio is a disaster but I am even going to tackle that.. Just not as strenuously....


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto! I would love to live closer to my family and think about it a lot these days as well.


Where do your family live?. I am lucky my kids & grandkids live within 5 miles & my brother & sister 25 & 55 miles away so we see each other often. Several of my husbands cousins live here too.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> All four of my children were having a fit for a bike when they got their drivers license. I told them if they ever had one, they'd have to buy it for themselves. My youngest son is the only one who did. But since he retired, I haven't heard him mention riding it. And that doesn't hurt my feelings at all!
> junek


I never had to worry about the girl's wanting their own. They don't like noisy things, including the race cars that DH and I love!!!

We now have a thing with the HD's. When we see the guys who do wheelies on the bikes on the highway and other trick riding... FH always tells the girls he knows that guy... His name is Organ Donor! I think the girls get the point.... One is a wimp anyhow. The other? Well, look out world..... Life is an adventure....


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> check out the sweater at the top - you can't see the whole think but you can get a good idea what it looks like - i want it.
> 
> sam


You would look so snazzy in that sweater. I bet you would be the talk of the town.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> You're such a large state, I guess it's easier to have an over-abundance of political idiots! Virginia isn't doing very well in the idiot dept. Our soon to be former governor has a possibility of charges being brought against him for giving favors in return for hundreds of thousands of $'s in loans and gifts. The Feds agreed to wait until he turns the state government over to the newly elected governor.
> JuneK


In actuality, our governor does not have a great deal of power.. Good thing... He is dangerous enough without. My daughter and I are both a bit on the woman's activist side of issues... We are about ready to move out of the State so as to mot be associated with the latest bit of nonsense coming out of Austin.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> I thought the stipulation was you had to be born in the U.S. Hmmmm....
> JuneK


No, you just have to be born to an American citizen.... You are automatically an American. Also, if your mother is NOT American, but you are born on American soil, you are American.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> If I remember, that was mostly Donald Trump running off at the mouth! Not that the Republicans didn't agree! Could be wrong...
> Junek


That's just Donald being King......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> What a neat idea that was for the jumpers.
> 
> Too cold here to start any of my house cleaning etc. Don't plan to do anything today but take Jim to Angies. He has to take her for therapy in Jackson and they will go in her car.
> 
> He has been really scaring me lately. He has "spells" that I think are because of his blood sugar, but he is just not able to do a lot of things anymore. I am sure you are all noticing these things in some of your men. He keeps telling the kids were everything is should something happen to him. It's as if he thinks something is going to happen. Scary. Prayers appreciated. Guess I will get back to the red sock.
> 
> Can one of you geniuses tell me the difference in Cascade Heritage and Cascade Heritage Sock Yarn?
> 
> Jynx, What IS your favorite t.v. show out of curiosity and what size needles do you use?


I'm going to attach a picture of a great idea for "ugly" Christmas sweaters..... Jess bought this on-line last year. sections are served together with seams on outside...

It is too cold here to do ANYTHING... But going to get better tomorrow...

Men, as a rule, are great about ignoring health and then self diagnosing and expecting the worse. DH was sure he was in big trouble when his urine turned red..... Beets for dinner!!!!,

I THINK the difference on the yarn is size. The sock yarn is finer......

For that particular night, my favorite show is The Good Wife... The problem with so many shows is that they deteriorate after a few seasons or get too far fetched and away from the original idea. I just can't stand all the reality shows... They are super cheap to do and take work away from my actor SIL....


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen assures me I should read Harry Potter, but to be honest I have not been very keen- they are so long, and there seem to be so many of them. I've been meaning to hunt down a copy of Jean Auel's prehistory saga- which I heard has been published- forgotten what it is called-when you have read so much of it, might as well see what she has done now. Maybe I should check out 'Talking Books' see if they have it is those- might be a good way of getting to sleep!


Most of the Harry Potter movies follow the books fairly tightly, with changes really only on minor points for ease of filming in the last 2 books.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> I dont usually put myself first but this time I have been, much to the teens dislike.


Tim is about time! It will give them a glimpse of the future and a little practice for that time...... You know the old saw... If you don't take care of yourself, you can't take care of anyone else........ Believe it!!!,


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> In actuality, our governor does not have a great deal of power.. Good thing... He is dangerous enough without. My daughter and I are both a bit on the woman's activist side of issues... We are about ready to move out of the State so as to mot be associated with the latest bit of nonsense coming out of Austin.....


Not only do you have an idiot governor, but, Cruz, I believe is one of your Congressmen, isn't he?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> That's just Donald being King......


yes, some people are so delusional!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm going to attach a picture of a great idea for "ugly" Christmas sweaters..... Jess bought this on-line last year. sections are served together with seams on outside...
> 
> It is too cold here to do ANYTHING... But going to get better tomorrow...
> 
> Men, as a rule, are great about ignoring health and then self diagnosing and expecting the worse. DH was sure he was in big trouble when his urine turned red..... Beets for dinner!!!!,
> 
> I THINK the difference on the yarn is size. The sock yarn is finer......
> 
> For that particular night, my favorite show is The Good Wife... The problem with so many shows is that they deteriorate after a few seasons or get too far fetched and away from the original idea. I just can't stand all the reality shows... They are super cheap to do and take work away from my actor SIL....


It is a different skirt...perfect companion for the 'ugly' sweater! Reality shows are the crap of TV. I've gotten to the point that I mostly watch documentaries. And the Big Bang Theory...gotta have a few laughs.
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna

Here's the PB fudge recipe--easy peasy! I got it from one of the church ladies, probably 20+ years ago and it has never failed me.

PEANUT BUTTER FUDGE

2 cups sugar
2/3 cup milk
1/2 to 1 cup peanut butter (I use about 2/3 cup--seems right for the consistency we like)
1 teaspoon vanilla

Mix sugar and milk in a medium saucepan. Stir to make sure sugar dissolves, then bring to a boil. Boil without stirring for 8 minutes (I turn the heat down a bit to about medium for this step). Remove from heat; add vanilla and peanut butter. Stir until peanut butter is melted and it loses its gloss. Pour into a buttered 8x8 inch pan and let cool. Cut into pieces.

That's it! Super simple & delicious!


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Most of the Harry Potter movies follow the books fairly tightly, with changes really only on minor points for ease of filming in the last 2 books.


I was never interested in reading the books but enjoyed the movies. It was interesting watching the child actors grow up as they filmed each one!
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> I just bought Anne of Green Gables and Anne of Avonlea books for Hayley -- she is a reader, Praise Be!! I really believe that those who read will never have a day in their lives where they are bored - they learn about the world and use their imagination.
> 
> Jynx - glad Mom is accepting that she cant change the way things are. Not much fun this growing old. Especially if you have always done things your own way -- suddenly you lose all your power and abilities-- hard to deal with.
> 
> You are doing the very best you can and she is lucky you are there
> -----------
> I am going to go and get a hair cut - my shoulder doesn't allow me to do much with my hair as I have trouble raising my arm - so I think I will get it cut short and just have the perm on the top and tapered short at the back and sides. I wore it that way for years - I think it will be easier.
> 
> The darned shoulder is driving me nuts. I can't do so many of the things i have always done. I am glad though that I decided to carry on with the workshops. It is so satisfying when we get so much interest and appreciation. I just have to take it slowly. I got a new chair for my computer which can adjust in lots of ways and it makes a huge difference.
> 
> I am finding the knitting is causing problems but I don't plan on stopping. Just have to slow down and keep the arm still so that is an adjustment I will make. Socks don't seem to bother as much as larger projects. Oh well, such is life.


Well said on the reading. It can open a whole new world and let's one explore anything they have interests in.....

Hoping mom still thinks she is lucky to have me when she finds out I really mean it about her having help at home and not me!!!!! I will have to get some warm clothes over to her tomorrow and sign some papers to get copies of Dr. report. (She says mom needs to be in assisted living... DUH.. But brother will never buy that and I know mo won't either. Still, I want more professional opinions on file for next time I find her crumbled on floor..... )

I like having longer hair... But mine is fine, not thin, and I just don't want to spend time on it anymore and not patient enough to grow really long to just pull back..... I know what you mean about the shoulder. I was doing better with ice and shot but tweaked it again trying to pick mom up. It hurts to brush my teeth with that hand.....

Positioning, some exercises at regular intervals, all help to keep you knitting. I know I won't give up either, though it does not bother shoulder. Christina bothers wrist big time.


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> It is a different skirt...perfect companion for the 'ugly' sweater! Reality shows are the crap of TV. I've gotten to the point that I mostly watch documentaries. And the Big Bang Theory...gotta have a few laughs.
> JuneK


Talk of "reality" shows, 2014 My Kitchen Rules hasn't started yet but I am already over it due to over abundace of ads for it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Aran said:


> I have some mittens that are made from a recycled sweater that are red on the palm & thumb & a fair isle design of white, red, & blue on the back that are also lined in fleece so their really warm. I bought them off a woman who makes them. They both had holes in the thumbs so I used some reddish brown wool to knit patches. I tried to felt the wool before hand because the mittens are felted, but it didn't work too well so I just knit patches & sewed them on with thread. The color doesn't exactly do with the mittens and some of the thread is visible, but it doesn't look too bad. At any rate, the holes are patched.
> 
> We are still under a Level 3 Snow Emergency, as is much of north western Ohio, so I had a snow day for the second day in a row. I can't remember the last time I had 2 snow days in a row. Probably not since I left school. I imagine that we'll probably have to work on Saturday to make up for it, but what are you supposed to do? You can't beat Mother Nature.


The main thing is that the mitts do their job and keep your hands warm........ 
Better to work on a Sat. And be sample than to deal with this weather.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's a very pretty outfit and I love the purple....think I need to make the outfit on the front cover though with as cold as it's been here, the new baby granddaughter due in a couple of weeks may surely need it.



gagesmom said:


> Oops, here's the pics of my new knit project for a friend.
> 
> I have made this set before in yellow and one inb pink.
> 
> Going back to catch up from pg 77 where I posted last night.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll have to check into getting one of those.....toasty top and bottom!!



jknappva said:


> Years ago, I had an heated mattress cover. I loved it much more than an electric blanket....It warms you all over with no drafty spots if the blanket is loose!
> JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Do they even sell electric blankets down there? I heard from my classmate who lives near Stone Mountain and although she grew up the same place in Northern Iowa as I did...she's been in the Atlanta area for over 40 years and is really suffering - I told her to get a heated throw for the couch and she's vegging in these days.
> 
> DD is back in St. Louis -- now for the treacherous trip from St. Louis airport to Springfield. She's very anxious to get home....school is reopened for tomorrow.


We have electric blankets from. Tues. Morn. and I bought DD an electric throw for her cats!!! ,


----------



## Gweniepooh

Guess who has no heat....almost out of firewood too. Repair guy coming in the morning. Hope I can thaw out enough in the morning to make it to the door to let him in. LOL Dang it!
I HATE being cold.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> My DH has read the Hobbit and Lord of the Rings Trilogy at least 6-7 times; his favorite books. I can't even drag myself through them one time....though I did enjoy the movies. I do love to read but must admit that since getting into knitting a few yuears back I haven't read nearly as much as I used to do. Love historical novels, mysteries.


My problem as well.... We do a lot of books on tape when traveling... But I have to contend with the TV in the evenings when I do so much of my knitting....


----------



## Gweniepooh

They are good books; have read them all.


DaylilyDawn said:


> The first book of her series in called the Clan of the Cave Bear, the next is Valley Of the Horses, Mammoth Hunters and then Plains of Passages/ I have all of the books.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hmmm.....looks like I'm going to have to start my research for the front and back gardens....It's really bare out front since we pulled out all the bushes in the fall..I'm looking foreward to designing and planting everything...DH will dwell on the cost....but hopefully get over it.



Dreamweaver said:


> I think that the fishing net line or some such would be needed to get the YO's to make nice lace holes.... I have seen the bags for plants and don't think the lace would be stable enough for the weight... It would sag.... But a combination of a section of one and a section of the other would be very nice.
> 
> Have you seen the vertical hanging gardens? They look like gutter pieces that you plant in and you can make an entire all for a patio, etc... Really nice for herbs....


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes they sell electric blankets. In fact, DH wants to get one for our bed but right now they are a bit pricy for us as we have a king size bed. Needless to say we have flannel sheets and many comforters and blankets on the beds right now.


We opted for dual control heated mattress pad which I like better than the blanket. It stays in one spot and if you turn it on before going to bed, it will warm up your blankets. Toasty warm and I sleep well. I got mine at KMart for a reasonable price this time last year. Something to think about.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I suggested a heated mattress cover but noooooooo....he wants an electric blanket. Right now I'd just settle for heat....being grumpy here.


jknappva said:


> Years ago, I had an heated mattress cover. I loved it much more than an electric blanket....It warms you all over with no drafty spots if the blanket is loose!
> JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen assures me I should read Harry Potter, but to be honest I have not been very keen- they are so long, and there seem to be so many of them. I've been meaning to hunt down a copy of Jean Auel's prehistory saga- which I heard has been published- forgotten what it is called-when you have read so much of it, might as well see what she has done now. Maybe I should check out 'Talking Books' see if they have it is those- might be a good way of getting to sleep!


I read all of those several years ago. I believe there are four of them. The Clan of the Cave Bear is the first one.. Horse something the second, Mammoth Hunters Can't remember the fourth.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh No.....hope it's something easy to fix.

DD#1 is safe and warm in her house and returns to work tomorrow....what an ordeal, but she made the most of it.

It's 1F here---hey over the 0 mark!! More cold coming over next weekend though, but it will be nice to having things back to semi-normal tomorrow.



Gweniepooh said:


> Guess who has no heat....almost out of firewood too. Repair guy coming in the morning. Hope I can thaw out enough in the morning to make it to the door to let him in. LOL Dang it!
> I HATE being cold.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> 3:30pm and just checking in. School was cancelled today. Gage is happy yet another day off.
> 
> I am going to post a pic or two. The ones I took last night of the blizzard type weather.
> 
> Then I am going to post the newest knit I am making.


 :shock: WOW


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL...I really love the sweater skirt! Must start looking for sweaters at the Goodwill store and thrift stores now. 


Dreamweaver said:


> I'm going to attach a picture of a great idea for "ugly" Christmas sweaters..... Jess bought this on-line last year. sections are served together with seams on outside...
> 
> It is too cold here to do ANYTHING... But going to get better tomorrow...
> 
> Men, as a rule, are great about ignoring health and then self diagnosing and expecting the worse. DH was sure he was in big trouble when his urine turned red..... Beets for dinner!!!!,
> 
> I THINK the difference on the yarn is size. The sock yarn is finer......
> 
> For that particular night, my favorite show is The Good Wife... The problem with so many shows is that they deteriorate after a few seasons or get too far fetched and away from the original idea. I just can't stand all the reality shows... They are super cheap to do and take work away from my actor SIL....


----------



## Dreamweaver

budasha said:


> It's good that you're able to get your mom into the nursing facility before coming home. It will give you some breathing space. Your brothers will have to come to bat sooner rather than later. I hope you're not overdoing it....you don't want to end up back in the hospital again.


Thanks... I don't plan on seeing ANY white coats for awhile! other than the darned yearly things......

I did talk to the Dr. at rehab today and found out that mom has not been quite as cooperative as she said. The Dr. also says that she would recommend assisted living... That mom has about 25% loss of cognitive skills and could use more socialization. I've been saying this for well over a year.... But brother's still won't listen so I am going to sign papers and get copies of all medical records for more professional back- up for next time I find her on the floor! Mom will go to skilled nursing Sat. morning and I think she will be there at least 2 weeks... Maybe longer....


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope this is the remedy that DD needs to get rid of the morning sickness....sleepless nights, but maybe some bonding time. I've not yet been asleep and have no excuse. I think I have too much turmoil here with trying to get decorations put away and meals cooked and watch DGS and DH all at the same time. I just need to spend tomorrow getting some things done so that it feels more straightened up and put away...I'm finding that too much clutter bothers me. DH has a way of starting things and leaving them to finish later so I have several projects in different forms of completion hanging around.. Don't know why it's beginning to bother me, I certainly have may WIPs myself.


Theirs seem to be much larger than ours lol! Maybe its cabin fever as I caught myself doing the same thing yesterday


----------



## RookieRetiree

DD#2 had an interview today within her same company and it went very well and she was bubbling when she came to pick up DGS -- looks like things are looking up. Birthday party for DGS's 5th birthday is all set for 2/8.

I use the idea of the pineapple chicken for the frozen cod I had planned for dinner. It was a big hit -- even with DD. I made the sauce and put it on the bottom of the crock pot, then layered in carrots, celery, onion, red & green pepper (I added some garlic and red pepper flakes to the sauce,too..). Then I swirled the frozen cod pieces in the sauce and layered them on top to steam. I took them out when they were done and then cooked the sauce/vegetables until we were ready to eat. I added some corn starch to thicken the sauce and served it over white rice with the steamed cod right on top...it was fantastic. Can do this with shrimp, chicken and pork, too I'll bet. Thanks so much for this recipe.


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> You're such a large state, I guess it's easier to have an over-abundance of political idiots! Virginia isn't doing very well in the idiot dept. Our soon to be former governor has a possibility of charges being brought against him for giving favors in return for hundreds of thousands of $'s in loans and gifts. The Feds agreed to wait until he turns the state government over to the newly elected governor.
> JuneK


Sounds like our Illinois politicians.


----------



## Gweniepooh

The fact that it would warm up the blankets and we wouldn't be fighting over the covers is what makes me want the mattress pad. I may just go and buy it, put it on the bed and let him discover how nice it will be. Especially since we currently HAVE NO HEAT!!! Of course, he's already in bed so I couldn't put it on tonight so will have to wait until tomorrow when he is at work and after the repairman gets here and does the fixing.....hmmmm.



pacer said:


> We opted for dual control heated mattress pad which I like better than the blanket. It stays in one spot and if you turn it on before going to bed, it will warm up your blankets. Toasty warm and I sleep well. I got mine at KMart for a reasonable price this time last year. Something to think about.


----------



## Dreamweaver

gagesmom said:


> Oops, here's the pics of my new knit project for a friend.
> 
> I have made this set before in yellow and one inb pink.
> 
> Going back to catch up from pg 77 where I posted last night.


Crazy lady that I am, I love the snow pictures.... And that little outfit is fantastic... That would be one for the great grandma hope chest... Great color.


----------



## pacer

Just caught up and now need to get some sleep.

Caren...continue taking care of yourself. The teens will adjust.

Sam...consider staying at Heidi and Gary's house if you have no heat. I am concerned about you.

Had to work today. Fire alarm went off early in the morning so everyone ran to get coats and then outside. Fortunately it was a false alarm and we were allowed back inside pretty quickly as it was well below zero degrees F when that happened.

Our family loves books as well. I love to give the gift of books to little ones. For Christmas I always gave the kids 1/3 toys, 1/3 clothing and 1/3 books. The boys will say that books are better than movies because you can create your own movie in your head when you are reading.


----------



## Pup lover

I loved the Nancy Drew books and had most of them. If I read a book usually the movie disappoints. If I see the movie first I usually dont read the book as I have the characters in my head already.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> The fact that it would warm up the blankets and we wouldn't be fighting over the covers is what makes me want the mattress pad. I may just go and buy it, put it on the bed and let him discover how nice it will be. Especially since we currently HAVE NO HEAT!!! Of course, he's already in bed so I couldn't put it on tonight so will have to wait until tomorrow when he is at work and after the repairman gets here and does the fixing.....hmmmm.


It is awesome as my DH likes it hot and sets his side high and I like it a little cooler so I set my control lower. Sometimes I set mine high to warm the blankets and then turn it down to sleep on. It is awesome having the warm blankets and the warm sheets. Blankets can fall off the bed or get tugged away but the mattress pad stays in place which controls the heat source better.


----------



## Pup lover

Do any of you belong to Goodreads? Itsca free book website where you can keep track if what you have read, want to read and get recommendations based on what you have read. Its free and I enjoy it very much.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> I read all of those several years ago. I believe there are four of them. The Clan of the Cave Bear is the first one.. Horse something the second, Mammoth Hunters Can't remember the fourth.


There is two more now!


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> I dont usually put myself first but this time I have been, much to the teens dislike.


The more you put yourself first the faster you will get better! Please continue doing so, we want you well! Is Jamie still at home?


----------



## sassafras123

Sorienna, PB fudge sounds yummy. Bet Sam will make it.
Gwen, I'm with you hate being cold.
Mellie, love your purple baby outfit.
As a child loved Heidi, Nancy Drew, Charlotte's Web. As teen loved Peal Buck, series about a butler named Jeeves, Rima of the Jungle. As young woman I loved Gladys Taber, Euell Gibbons, Ivan Sanderson, Gerald Durrell, Gene Stratton Porter anything about nature or animals.
I now read mostly non-fiction, except mysteries or knitting fiction.
KateB, love pic of niece, Luke and Golden. We had a Golden for 17 years. So gentle and loving. 
Now I have Maya whom I love dearly. But she can be needy. Wants to be with me constantly and in early evening gets needy and needs petting or attention just when I am yangy and tired and wanting to read and chill.


----------



## Dreamweaver

TNS said:


> Re Jean M Auel books in the Earth's children series
> There are six in total, in reverse order: The Land of Painted Caves, The Shelters of Stone, The Plains of Passage, The Mammoth Hunters, The Valley of the Horses, The Clan of The Cave Bear. I've read and thoroughly enjoyed all of them, but they are all large volumes. She obviously did a lot of research to back up her saga, but it's not laboured in the text, just makes everything much more plausible whilst you are reading it.


Thanks for the info. I totally missed that there were two more. My reading list is getting pretty heavy......


----------



## jheiens

WOW!!!

WE warmed up to 3 degreesF late this afternoon. I opened all the curtains and blinds on the south side of the house and let in the sun. That lasted about 2 1/2 hours and then it got cloudy and sunset time.

I have no idea what to expect for tomorrow's temps or school openings. No one has decided on that yet. Mom says that she won't go to her usual 7 AM appointment on Wednesday because so many others who make the appointment may or may not get there either. Yea!! I don't have to get up at 6:15 to get Tim up and ready for transporting him to class.

We are told that we'll see temps in the 40F s by Friday. A crew of Susan's participants are to be here Sunday afternoon to remove 2 dead trees from of the front of the house. That may be interesting to watch.

I had to do some mending today that I've never encountered before. Tim has worn a very thin spot in one of the fitted sheets for his bed. Had never contemplated how to do such a task until today, but figured I'd try. If it doesn't hold, oh, well--nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Have frogged the sleeves of my wool sweater I'd started last winter and it got lost in the shuffle. Now is as good a time as any to get it completed before it actually does become Spring, as Sam is wont to remind us.

Talk to y'all later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## ChrisEl

Pup lover said:


> Do any of you belong to Goodreads? Itsca free book website where you can keep track if what you have read, want to read and get recommendations based on what you have read. Its free and I enjoy it very much.


I get their emails which I enjoy but haven't done much else. Will have to look into it further.


----------



## ChrisEl

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the PB fudge recipe--easy peasy! I got it from one of the church ladies, probably 20+ years ago and it has never failed me.
> 
> This sounds so good...


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> Where do your family live?. I am lucky my kids & grandkids live within 5 miles & my brother & sister 25 & 55 miles away so we see each other often. Several of my husbands cousins live here too.


They are mainly in Kentucky, and oldest DD and family are in Pennsylvania. Too far away!



sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, PB fudge sounds yummy. Bet Sam will make it.


I hope it works as well for others as it does for me. I want to make some now, but I shouldn't...


----------



## ChrisEl

[quote=sassafras123.
As a child loved Heidi, Nancy Drew, Charlotte's Web. As teen loved Peal Buck, series about a butler named Jeeves, Rima of the Jungle. As young woman I loved Gladys Taber, Euell Gibbons, Ivan Sanderson, Gerald Durrell, Gene Stratton Porter anything about nature or animals.
I now read mostly non-fiction, except mysteries or knitting fiction.

Hadn't thought of Gladys Taber in a long time. Used to love her gentle writing about her life in New England with her dogs and cats and garden.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, I think if I were left to my own devices (that is, not living with someone who gets up at sunrise!), I'd just sleep when I felt like it and stay up if I wanted. I have always been rather a night owl--I like the quiet of the night, especially if I have to live in a city.


I developed the habit when the girls were very young because night was when no one would need something from me, no meals, etc.... I would get going on a project and just not want to stop.... I no longer have than excuse, but habits die hard. Now my thing is that I need time to readjust and listen to the quiet after DH turns off the hated TV and I can collect my thoughts before bed or do the hard part of a project that I couldn't concentrate on with all the noise......


----------



## Dreamweaver

ptofValerie said:


> Julie dear. I've met Jean Auel. At the big quaternary science meeting in Reno, about 10 years ago. She gave a lecture on communicating science to non-specialists and it was enthralling. She was dressed so smartly and wore a stunning black and white hat! I've enjoyed her 'clan of the cave bear series' over the years but haven't read the book published a couple of years ago. I'd forgotten about it. I'll look up the details and I've remembered to let you have my book details once the cast is off - so soon!


What a great that must have been.... She does present her research in a no threatening, not over repairing way. It does not interrupt the flow of the story at all....


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> I suggested a heated mattress cover but noooooooo....he wants an electric blanket. Right now I'd just settle for heat....being grumpy here.


Oh my, Gwen, that's not good, please try to stay warm, lots of blankets, and tea.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Not only do you have an idiot governor, but, Cruz, I believe is one of your Congressmen, isn't he?
> JuneK


Guilty. He is our junior senator..... I hang my head in shame....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Guess who has no heat....almost out of firewood too. Repair guy coming in the morning. Hope I can thaw out enough in the morning to make it to the door to let him in. LOL Dang it!
> I HATE being cold.


Oh no, sounds like an early evening for you under lots of covers.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> DD#2 had an interview today within her same company and it went very well and she was bubbling when she came to pick up DGS -- looks like things are looking up. Birthday party for DGS's 5th birthday is all set for 2/8.
> 
> I use the idea of the pineapple chicken for the frozen cod I had planned for dinner. It was a big hit -- even with DD. I made the sauce and put it on the bottom of the crock pot, then layered in carrots, celery, onion, red & green pepper (I added some garlic and red pepper flakes to the sauce,too..). Then I swirled the frozen cod pieces in the sauce and layered them on top to steam. I took them out when they were done and then cooked the sauce/vegetables until we were ready to eat. I added some corn starch to thicken the sauce and served it over white rice with the steamed cod right on top...it was fantastic. Can do this with shrimp, chicken and pork, too I'll bet. Thanks so much for this recipe.


So glad the job situation is looking better. That has to be a big relief for ALL of you.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Can't believe I am caught up... That is what happens when nothing new on the needles. Now the battery is almost gone on this I-pad so time for some TV and a new project or finding the directions for a couple of the WIP's uncovered in the closet clean-out......


----------



## Tessadele

I'm back in the land of the living...... well, mostly. I had to go for an X-ray today so kept off the sickness pills which make me so sleepy which was a bit dodgy, but managed to cope without disgracing myself in public. My, but it was a close thing !!! Now I have to wait a week for the GP to get the results. I can't see how if you have one on a visit to a clinic the picture is there by the time you walk back, but it takes a week to get to your doctor down the road by the same method. However, all I want is for the pain to go so the pills will do for now. I haven't had time to catch up on here so will have to start soon if I'm going to get there before the start of the next KP.

I do want to say Thank You to all who sent me good wishes & sympathy for my pain & the loss of my brother, it meant more to me than you can know, it's wonderful to have found this forum, you really are all my friends. One of the things I've always found hard is not knowing people who enjoy the sort of books I do, but when I come on here I know that if I want to talk about an author there will be those who are on the same wave length who I can have a good natter to, in a PM or on the phone. Also I love the sense of humour which crosses all nations without any back-biting. I'll see if i can step off my soap box now, (without hurting anything) & read thru till I fall asleep. Night, night,

Tessa


----------



## RookieRetiree

I need to use that for my books....since they change the covers on the paperbacks for the same book!! I've been known to buy a book only to find it already on my bookshelf and some already have been read!

I wonder if there's anyway to do a book swap with our TPKP?



Pup lover said:


> Do any of you belong to Goodreads? Itsca free book website where you can keep track if what you have read, want to read and get recommendations based on what you have read. Its free and I enjoy it very much.


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> We had Luke all day today, so this is the first chance I've had to get on and you've all talked more than 20 pages since last night! :shock: :lol: My niece came over with her beautiful Golden Retriever, Harvey, and he and Luke were really funny together. Harvey is the biggest Retriever I've ever come across, and a complete big wuss! Luke was a bit unsure at first because of Harv's size, but by the end of the afternoon Harvey was running away from Luke!
> Back now to catch up on all the pages I've missed today.


What a happy picture! Even Harvey has a big smile, what a wonderful memory!


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes they sell electric blankets. In fact, DH wants to get one for our bed but right now they are a bit pricy for us as we have a king size bed. Needless to say we have flannel sheets and many comforters and blankets on the beds right now.


Down comforters work just as well! Wouldnt be without mine


----------



## RookieRetiree

She has 3 months of extra time in her current job so this is all preliminary...but she was excited about the opportunity and the fact that it's a lot closer (15 minutes away instead of 45) and at the corporate office is a real plus. But, she's at least getting over the shock, anger and despair portion of the recovery...she's actually getting excited about something new. She's a very bright personable girl so I have no doubt she'll land something within the 3 mos. and if not, I know she still has "breathing" room to find something appropriate to her skills. She's going to be okay.



Dreamweaver said:


> So glad the job situation is looking better. That has to be a big relief for ALL of you.


----------



## Sorlenna

Tessadele said:


> I do want to say Thank You to all who sent me good wishes & sympathy for my pain & the loss of my brother, it meant more to me than you can know, it's wonderful to have found this forum, you really are all my friends.


Tessa, I do hope the docs can set you right and that it isn't major. I'm sorry to hear you're still in such pain & of course my deepest condolences about your brother--I had missed the last post from you and went back to read it. The gentlest of hugs to you, my dear. Take care until we meet again.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Tessa - sending you lots of hugs and best wishes for a quick recovery back to good health.


----------



## Pup lover

We do the swiss steak with tomatoes al s o but use round steak or what our store calls patio steaks, which i think is just round steak cute in pieces lol


----------



## Pup lover

gagesmom said:


> Oops, here's the pics of my new knit project for a friend.
> 
> I have made this set before in yellow and one inb pink.
> 
> Going back to catch up from pg 77 where I posted last night.


Very nice!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

We treasure you also Tessa. I will be keeping you in prayer that the pain will soon be alleviated. Constant pain can be so debilitating. Please take care of yourself and rest as much as you can.


Tessadele said:


> I'm back in the land of the living...... well, mostly. I had to go for an X-ray today so kept off the sickness pills which make me so sleepy which was a bit dodgy, but managed to cope without disgracing myself in public. My, but it was a close thing !!! Now I have to wait a week for the GP to get the results. I can't see how if you have one on a visit to a clinic the picture is there by the time you walk back, but it takes a week to get to your doctor down the road by the same method. However, all I want is for the pain to go so the pills will do for now. I haven't had time to catch up on here so will have to start soon if I'm going to get there before the start of the next KP.
> 
> I do want to say Thank You to all who sent me good wishes & sympathy for my pain & the loss of my brother, it meant more to me than you can know, it's wonderful to have found this forum, you really are all my friends. One of the things I've always found hard is not knowing people who enjoy the sort of books I do, but when I come on here I know that if I want to talk about an author there will be those who are on the same wave length who I can have a good natter to, in a PM or on the phone. Also I love the sense of humour which crosses all nations without any back-biting. I'll see if i can step off my soap box now, (without hurting anything) & read thru till I fall asleep. Night, night,
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh

I imagine anyone that wanted to bring books they had read and wanted to let someone else have could easily bring their books. Just know that any books not taken would have to be donated somewhere or taken back with you. Sounds like something that others might want to do too.


RookieRetiree said:


> I need to use that for my books....since they change the covers on the paperbacks for the same book!! I've been known to buy a book only to find it already on my bookshelf and some already have been read!
> 
> I wonder if there's anyway to do a book swap with our TPKP?


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm off to find some blankets to cuddle under; too early for me to go to bed and I'm not sleepy at all yet. Working on a 2nd pair of socks for my SIL. Oh, her dad passed away this afternoon. Goodness, I've know him since I was about 11 or 12. He was 93. She's not sure when the service will be and will keep me posted. It was an expected passing and she is at peace with it and thankful he didn't linger very long. Also glad that he did recognize her when she got here last Saturday. Said it was almost as if he were awaiting her arrival. Don't know if DB will fly down from WI yet or not; a lot depends on the arrangements and the weather. I hope he does make it down. I haven't seen my DB in 4 or 5 years and he is 10 years my senior.

Keep warm in the cold areas and cool in the hot...keep on knitting and never, never stop! Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## Grannypeg

I have read all of those books and I just Love them.



DaylilyDawn said:


> The first book of her series in called the Clan of the Cave Bear, the next is Valley Of the Horses, Mammoth Hunters and then Plains of Passages/ I have all of the books.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I've read all of them too and Love them also. I wonder if they have them for a Kindle Fire. I got my Kindle today , my Christmas gift from Hubby.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> I need to use that for my books....since they change the covers on the paperbacks for the same book!! I've been known to buy a book only to find it already on my bookshelf and some already have been read!
> 
> I wonder if there's anyway to do a book swap with our TPKP?


I could easy! I have done that also when they change the covers. Frustrating


----------



## sassafras123

Daylily, Bet you will love your Kindle Fire. I treated myself to one.
Tessa, hugs.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Thank you Sassafras123. Tessa please accept my condolences on the unfortunate passing of your brother. I have one brother an d the rest of my siblings are sisters. I am a middle child.I lost both my father in 1989 and my mother in 2003 and her mother in 2007. My grandfather passed away in 1986. After his passing Christmas for me was never the same.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I need to use that for my books....since they change the covers on the paperbacks for the same book!! I've been known to buy a book only to find it already on my bookshelf and some already have been read!
> 
> I wonder if there's anyway to do a book swap with our TPKP?


Yeah, that cover changing is a real dirty trick. Then there is our less than perfect memories. DH keeps expecting to find one of his old boarding passes in some of his Half Price Book purchases!!!


----------



## Pup lover

Worked a full day today, other gal was still snowed in. Wish we would have been, too cold to be out! Just got DH off to work and am headed to the tub to get warm. Even left my boots on all day at work I was so cold. Sposed to be 15 to 20 below again tonight and tomorrow night then hopefully warm up some. The roads are not great, ice and snow packed on top of the ice, thankfully everyone seems to be driving very slowly. Its too cold for the salt to work and hasnt been enough traffic on the roads to do anything. Kathy and Kaye's DH hope you are both somewhere waiting out the cold! 

Anyone who has to go out in this allow yourself extra time to get there and make sure you have emergency provisions with you please!

Prayers and hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's what I use as book markers too....at least I did until I got some very pretty ones from a dear friend and now they're all I use. I have found some interesting tidbits on the travel books I've gotten...I can't seem to throw them away eventhough I know books won't be as relevant if we ever get back to some of those places again.



Dreamweaver said:


> Yeah, that cover changing is a real dirty trick. Then there is our less than perfect memories. DH keeps expecting to find one of his old boarding passes in some of his Half Price Book purchases!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> It is a different skirt...perfect companion for the 'ugly' sweater! Reality shows are the crap of TV. I've gotten to the point that I mostly watch documentaries. And the Big Bang Theory...gotta have a few laughs.
> JuneK


Yes, I cannot believe the crap they now put on TV. ******* moonshiners, loggers, tow truck drivers, aligator hunters, honey boo boo, etc etc. It seems if it's stupid they will film it. Who watches this crap? 
I like NCIS, Blue Bloods & a few other shows like that. Big Bang Theory is good too but only watch once in a while.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmm.....looks like I'm going to have to start my research for the front and back gardens....It's really bare out front since we pulled out all the bushes in the fall..I'm looking foreward to designing and planting everything...DH will dwell on the cost....but hopefully get over it.


Too bad you were not closer, I throw out lots of perrenials each spring as they get too thick.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> I need to use that for my books....since they change the covers on the paperbacks for the same book!! I've been known to buy a book only to find it already on my bookshelf and some already have been read!
> 
> I wonder if there's anyway to do a book swap with our TPKP?


I have a notebook where I keep a list of what I have read. When I Was working about 10 of us had a book swap going, it worked great. That is one thing I don't like about ebooks is that I can't share them.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Melody, your baby sweater is going to e beautiful, my favorite color.

Gwen, hope you get your heating fixed soon. We don't have any electric blankets but do have a down filled one. I have made many bags of wheat that can be warmed in the microwave. If I am freezing, I sometimes throw oe of them in my bed for a while before I get in, sure works great. Itis amazing how long they hold the heat.

Tessa, I hope you get some pain relief soon
I hope Caren & Kaye are also on the mend soon

I just heard on the TV that winds in Iqaluit, Nunavit is over 100 km/hr with complete whiteout. This is what is bringing the nasty weather south to all of you in the US.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I know one of his parents is Canadian so he has dual Canadian/US citizenship. To run for prez he must renounce his Canadian citizenship

Just checked Wikapedia. He was born in Calgary Canada to an American mother a Cuban born father. His father is a pastor in Texas and became a US citizen in 2005.



Dreamweaver said:


> He can't run...... If his mother was American, it wouldn't matter where he was born... but she is Cuban..... I wonder how he plans to circumvent the constitution.....


----------



## EJS

Well my dear friends, I am off for the night. Have to take my DGS for his 5 year checkup when he gets out of preschool tomorrow. He does not want shots but I think he is going to get some. He will be fine though.

I have been reading everything about what you like to read and there are some on that list I still have to read___I was thinking how nice it would have been if my Mom had a list of what has been read.
When I was a child I would stay in the room with the family but have my face buried in a book. My Dad would ask me anything and I would not hear a thing. Lost in the stories as it should be. 

I should hit the hay as I am having to fix many mistakes now.

Hugs to all,


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Mine was Trixie Belden and the Gatehouse Mystery



busyworkerbee said:


> First ever classic I fell in love with was The Scarlet Pimpernal, also had Trixie Belden series and the series about Drina, who was a teenage balket dancer.


----------



## sugarsugar

Well I am so far behind again only page 68. Not quite a good sleep last night but we have had worse. Lovely day today, it was 25c and sunny. :-D There is a grass fire out of control only about 30km from here at the moment.. but our city is not under threat. Fingers crossed they manage to get it under control.
I saw some of the terrible extreme cold some of you are having in US... please take care and I hope you all manage to stay warm.
I got my broom cupboard today... of course it was in a flat pack, so it had to be put together. All done.  Off to see whats been happening.....


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> I must confess....this is a second picture we took...wondered if you folks would notice...LOL...Marianne just sent it to me a day or two ago.....


LOL. You tricked us...  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

busyworkerbee said:


> Mine has cooling charms instead of heating charms.
> 
> :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Feeling better but not up to par yet, have dr appt friday.
> 
> Have heard from Kaye, she has the flu.


Oh dear... get better soon you two. ((HUGS))


----------



## nicho

Just wanted to let everyone know that Margaret(darowil)and I met today. What a pleasure it was to meet her! Our first stop was my local LYS for a look around. Naturally, we could not resist buying something to add to our stashes.(like we both needed more yarn!) Margaret got some lovely sock yarn and I got a couple of skeins of some very soft New Zealand merino wool. We then headed a little way to the north of Sydney for lunch on the Hawkesbury River. It was rather dull and overcast so the scenery was not at its best but we scarcely noticed as we chatted away. Margaret gave me some pretty yarn, hand painted in gorgeous peacock colours - I love it. And after all that, we did not take any photos - too busy talking! I didn't even think of it till after I had dropped Margaret back at the train station to go back to the city. Too late then! Hope Margaret enjoyed the day as much as I did.

I sure hope all you folks are staying indoors and keeping warm. The pictures on TV of the snow and ice are remarkable and I cannot believe the temperatures that are being recorded. I just cannot imagine being so cold! Hope the weather warms up soon for you and that you are all keeping warm and safe till that happens. Wish we could share some of our heat with you.

Take care everyone, and if you are not feeling 100%, hope you feel better soon. Hugs to all.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-229486-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

